# knitting tea party 6 november '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 6 November 15

I was looking through my email today and ran across a few recipes which will follow shortly. Not for the first time this week did someone mention the weighty recipes  and I agree  so many of them seem to have too much salt  which I have all but cut out of my diet. But they are also high in calories  how to cut the calories out of a dish is not always easy. So I ran across these recipes called skinny dinners and I offer them to you. What do you think?

PULLED PORK SUNDAE Author - Randa Derkson

Set it up in super cute disposable ice cream bowls from Amazon.

Ingredients

5-6 medium russet potatoes
Garlic seasoning (I use Johnny's Great Caesar Garlic Spread)
¼ cup cream cheese
Pulled pork (here's the recipe I used)
BBQ sauce, to drizzle (here is the recipe I used)
Parsley to top

Instructions

1. Boil your potatoes.

2. Add to a mixer, add the cream cheese, garlic seasoning and whip together.

3. Spoon the whipped potatoes into a piping bag and pipe onto your plate or in a cute ice cream bowl.

4. Top with pulled pork.

5. Drizzle with BBQ sauce of choice and garnish with parsley.
http://www.thebewitchinkitchen.com/pulled-pork-sundae/

SLOW COOKER BEEF STEW WITH CABERNET MERLOT Author: Randa Derkson

Ingredients

1 lb stew meat
2 tbsps AP flour
Sprinkle of sea salt and pepper
½ bottle of cabernet merlot (or whatever red wine you have on hand)
4 carrots, peels and sliced
2 celery, diced
1 large onion, diced
1 cup beef broth
1 large bay leaf
2-3 tsps rosemary & thyme (each)
1 6oz can of tomato paste
Optional: cooked garlic mashed potatoes

Instructions

1. In a slow cooker at your meat, salt and pepper and flour. Stir to ensure meat is coated.

2. Add the rest of the ingredients, cover and cook on low for 8-10 hours.

3. When it's done, serve over garlic mashed potatoes.
http://www.thebewitchinkitchen.com/slow-cooker-beef-stew/

Honey Almond Dark Chocolate Bark  Gluten Free by Sharon

Ingredients

¼ cup coconut oil, liquid 
¼ cup honey, local if possible 
¾ cup chunky almond butter 
1/3 cup cacao powder 
¾ cup coconut, unsweetened & shredded 
1/2 tbsp vanilla 
pinch of coarse sea salt

Instructions

1. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and set aside

2. In a large bowl, mix all ingredients together until smooth

3. Pour the mixture onto the lined baking sheet and spread as evenly as possible

4. Freeze for 25-30 minutes

5.	Break into pieces and store in the freezer (will melt at room temp)

Nutritional Information: Calories: 181 - Total Fat: 15.2 g - Saturated Fat: 6.3 g - Sodium: 15.4 mg - Total Carbohydrate: 11 g - Fiber: 3 g - Sugar: 6.9 g - Protein: 3.9 g

http://www.favehealthyrecipes.com/Frozen-Desserts/Honey-Almond-Dark-Chocolate-Bark

Coconut Crusted Chicken

Recipe by The Bewitchin' Kitchen - Author: Randa Derkson

This coconut chicken recipe is an easy and fast meal.

Ingredients

1 tbsp coconut oil
½ lb of chicken fillets (or cut up some chicken breasts)
1egg
Sprinkle of pepper
1 tsp red pepper flakes
⅓ cup unsweetened shredded coconut
⅓ cup Panko Crumbs.
Thai chili sauce of choice

Instructions

1. Heat up a pan over medium high heat, add coconut oil and let melt.

2. In a small bowl beat an egg with pepper.

3. In a larger bowl add the red pepper flakes, coconut and panko crumbs

4. Dip a chicken fillet into the egg mixture and then coat with the crumb mixture.

5. Add to the pan, repeat until all the chicken fillets are being cooked.

6. Cook for 4-5 minutes on each side, or until the chicken is fully cooked and golden brown on the outside.

7. Top with your favorite Thai Chili Sauce

http://www.thebewitchinkitchen.com/coconut-crusted-chicken/

SUPER LEAN CHILI

RECIPE FROM FEEL LIKE A FITNESS MODEL COOKBOOK by Teena Gudjonson

Ingredients

1 tbsp olive oil
1lb ground chicken or turkey
1 cup each: diced mushrooms, diced zucchini, diced onions, chopped carrots, chopped celery
2 cups shredded cabbage (I used pre-packaged coleslaw veggies)
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 can diced tomatoes
1 can tomato paste
1 can each: white kidney beans, red kidney beans and black beans (drained and rinsed)
2 cups vegetable juice like V8
½ cup fancy molasses
1 cup frozen corn
Chili powder, cumin, salt, pepper, cayenne to taste.

Instructions

1. Heat 1 tbsp of olive oil in a large pot and add your ground chicken or turkey. Scramble fry over medium heat until cooked.

2. Add all of the diced and chopped veggies and saute with the meat until all the vegetables are tender (5-7 minutes).

3. Now you'll add the diced tomatoes (with the juice), the small can of tomato paste and stir.

4. Add the beans, vegetable juice, molasses, corn and seasonings bring to a low boil.

5. Simmer covered for 45 minutes over low heat. Taste and adjust seasonings as desired.

6. Remove cover and simmer for another 15 minutes.

http://www.thebewitchinkitchen.com/super-lean-chili-recipe/

Slow Cooker Thai Pumpkin Soup
by Stacey

Yield: serves 6

Ingredients

1 small onion, diced
1 red pepper, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
½ teaspoon ground ginger
1½ tablespoons Thai red curry paste
3 cups pumpkin puree (canned or homemade)
5 cups chicken (or vegetable) broth
1 lime, juice
½ teaspoon sriracha sauce
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
1 can (400 mL, 13.5 fl oz) coconut milk (I used light)
⅓ cup chopped cilantro, plus more for garnishing
½ cup peanuts, for garnishing

Directions

1) In a large non-stick skillet over medium heat, saute the onion, red pepper, garlic, ginger and curry paste until softened and fragrant, about 2-3 minutes.

2) Add to the slow cooker, along with the pumpkin puree and chicken broth. Cook on high for 3-4 hours, or low for 6-8 hours.

3) Use an immersion blender to puree the soup until it is completely smooth. You can also use a regular blender; an immersion blender is just much easier for soup - no transferring hot liquids!

4) Stir in the coconut milk (reserving a bit for garnishing if desired), lime juice, sriracha, salt, pepper and cilantro and turn the slow cooker down to low for an additional 20-30 minutes.

5) Serve with more cilantro, coconut milk and peanuts on top.

Note: This soup keeps well in the fridge in an airtight container for up to 5 days.

Source: Adapted from Host the Toast.

http://bakeeatrepeat.ca/slow-cooker-thai-pumpkin-soup-recipe/

VEGAN ALFREDO WITH BROCCOLI

Serves: 4-6
Ingredients

Roasted Broccoli:

4 cups (10 oz) broccoli florets, loosely measured
½ tablespoon olive oil
½ tablespoon Italian seasonings
salt, to taste

Alfredo Sauce:

4 large cloves garlic, minced or pressed
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 cup unsweetened almond milk
½ cup vegetable broth
¼ cup lemon juice - less if you don't want a dominant lemon flavor
2 heaping cups chopped cauliflower florets (about 1 small head or 12 oz after chopped)
salt and pepper, to taste

Pasta:

1 (12 oz) box whole wheat pasta

Instructions

Roasted Broccoli:

1. Preheat oven to 450°F and line a large, rimmed baking sheet with a silicone mat.

2. On the baking sheet, combine broccoli, ½ tablespoon olive oil, Italian seasoning, and a pinch of salt, and toss to combine. Spread the broccoli in a single layer.

3. Roast broccoli, stirring halfway through, for 15 minutes or until broccoli is crisp-tender and beginning to lightly brown.

4. Remove from oven and set aside.

Alfredo Sauce:

1. Heat a large saute pan over medium heat.

2. Once hot, add in 1 tablespoon olive oil and garlic and saute for 30 seconds.

3. Slowly whisk in almond milk, vegetable broth, and lemon juice and bring it to a simmer.

4. Once simmering, add in chopped cauliflower and season with salt and pepper.

5. Simmer the cauliflower for about 7-10 minutes, or until the cauliflower is soft.

6. Remove from the heat and carefully pour the mixture into your high powdered blender.

7. Blend until smooth. Season with salt and pepper.

Pasta/Assembly:

1. Cook according to package directions.

2. Drain.

3. In the pan you cooked your cauliflower (or pasta) in, pour in pasta, roasted broccoli and half the sauce. Add more sauce if you like.*

4. Season again, if necessary, and serve immediately!

Notes: *The sauce does dry out as time goes by, which is why I made extra sauce for this recipe. Add more sauce as you see fit!

http://showmetheyummy.com/vegan-alfredo-broccoli/

BROCCOLI LENTIL SOUP

This flavorful vegan soup is full of potatoes, broccoli, and lentils and seasoned with salt and cayenne! The perfect soup to keep you warm during those long winter months.

Author: Show Me the Yummy
Serves: 12 servings

INGREDIENTS

⅓ cup olive oil, extra virgin olive oil works fine, too
1 lb russet potatoes, chopped into large cubes
½ yellow onion, diced
6-8 cloves of garlic, minced
16 cups hot water
3 bay leaves
1 lb lentils, brown or green
1 lb broccoli, stems removed, but crowns left whole
Salt, to taste
Cayenne, to taste  optional

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Prep the veggies. Cube the potatoes, dice the onion, mince the garlic, and cut the broccoli to your liking.

2. Heat the olive oil over medium heat in a large stock pot. Stir in the potatoes until golden brown and sticking to the bottom of the pan.

3. Stir in the onions until they are slightly softened, just a minute or two.

4. Then add in the garlic and cook for 30 seconds, stirring constantly.

5. Pour in 16 cups of water and bring to a boil over high heat, making sure to scrape up any potato that may have stuck to the bottom of the pot.

6. Once boiling, add in the bay leaves and cook for 15 minutes.

7. Reduce the heat back to medium, add in the lentils, and simmer for 15 minutes.

8. Then stir in the broccoli and simmer for another 15 minutes.

9. Pluck out the bay leaves, re-taste and re-season and serve immediately or let cool and store in tupperware in the refrigerator!

NOTES: Don't forget to taste and season with salt and cayenne throughout the whole cooking process! This really helps to build depth of flavor in the soup.

NUTRITION INFORMATION:

Serving size: 1½ cups Calories: 177 Fat: .6 grams Carbohydrates: 32.3 grams Protein: 11.6 grams

http://showmetheyummy.com/broccoli-lentil-soup/

VEGAN BLACK BEAN AND ROASTED CORN TACOS

These easy vegan black bean and roasted corn tacos are so good youll want them for Meatless Monday and Taco Tuesday!

Author: Show Me the Yummy
Serves: 2-3

INGREDIENTS

Black bean filling:

1 can black beans, drained and rinsed
½ cup salsa
2 cloves garlic, minced or pressed
1 teaspoon ground cumin
salt, to taste (I used about ¼ teaspoon, but will vary depending on your salsa)

Roasted corn:

1 can corn, drained and dried (the corn needs to be very dry, so it can roast correctly)
1 jalapeño, seeded and minced
salt, to taste

Optional toppings:

Corn tortillas
Cilantro, roughly chopped (highly recommended)
Lime juice
Avocado
Shredded cheese
Sour cream/nonfat plain greek yogurt (or vegan alternative)
Shredded lettuce

INSTRUCTIONS

Black bean filling:

1. Place black beans, salsa, garlic, and ground cumin into a small sauce pan. Cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, until hot. The beans will break up a bit as you stir. Taste and season with salt, if necessary. Keep warm on low while you cook the roasted corn.

Roasted corn:

1. Heat a nonstick pan over medium heat. Once hot, add very dry corn and and diced jalapeno (no oil or cooking spray). Let it sit for 3-5 minutes, so the corn/jalapeno has a chance to roast. Stir a few times and then let sit again for an additional 3-5 minutes. Stir again. If it's not roasty enough, cook for another 3 minutes. Remove from heat.

Assembly:

1. Warm a corn tortilla according to the package. Place black bean filling into the tortilla and top with roasted corn/jalapeño, and additional toppings! Serve and enjoy!

http://showmetheyummy.com/vegan-black-bean-and-roasted-corn-tacos/

ROASTED RED PEPPER SOUP

This roasted red pepper soup is easy to make, ultra creamy, gluten free, and can be vegan! It's healthy and so full of flavor.

Author: Show Me the Yummy
Serves: 5 cups

INGREDIENTS

3 lbs red bell peppers (red bell pepper sizes vary, but that was about 6 peppers for me)
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
1 large yellow onion, diced (2½ cups)
4 cloves garlic, minced
¼ cup dry white wine
1 and ½ cups chicken broth (I used chicken bullion cubes)
1 bay leaf
½ teaspoon dried thyme, or more to taste
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon salt, more or less to taste
Parmesan for sprinkling, optional
Heavy cream, optional*

INSTRUCTIONS

For the peppers:

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F and move oven rack to top rung.

2. Half red peppers, take out the seeds, and stem. Place skin side up on a rimmed baking sheet.

3. Roast for 30-40 minutes until blackened (check after 20).

4. Remove from the oven and immediately cover the pan in foil. Steam for 10 minutes.

5. Uncover and let the pepper cool. Once cool enough to handle, remove the stem and peel the skin. Set aside.

For the soup:

1. Add oil and butter in a large pot and heat over medium. Once the butter has melted, add in onions and cook until softened, about 5-7 minutes. Add in garlic and let cook for 30 seconds.

2. Add in the white wine and cook until most of the wine has been absorbed - 1 minute.

3. Now add in red peppers (there was some liquid in the bowl - add that too), chicken broth, bay leaf, thyme, and cayenne.

4. Bring heat to high, bring to a boil. Cover. Reduce heat. Simmer for 5 minutes.

5. Remove bay leaf.

6. Blend until smooth and season with salt.

NOTES: * I think the Vitamix makes this extra creamy, so I didn't need any heavy cream. If you don't have a high powered blender, you may want to stir in a little cream! ** Want to make this vegan? Use 2 tablespoons of oil, omit butter, and use vegetable broth instead of chicken broth!

NUTRITION INFORMATION:

Serving size: 1 cup (1/5 of the recipe) Calories: 166 Fat: 6.4 Protein: 4.7

http://showmetheyummy.com/roasted-red-pepper-soup/

This has been a week of beautiful day and cool nights  warm enough to have the doors open and a couple of bedroom windows open to enjoy the warm fall breeze. Today is not quite as warm and is the last of the nice days  at least that is what bobby on wtol says. I still have the door open and a window so you know it isnt too bad.

Legalized marijuana was voted down in Ohio. I didnt feel like getting dressed so I didnt vote this time but I would have voted no also. There were two things I did not like about the bill. First of all  it would have changed the state constitution by becoming a constitutional amendment  which meant it could never be changed. Number two was the fact that it allowed only a set number of investors to own grow houses and to produce the marijuana. But my main objection was making it a constitutional amendment. And I guess I really didnt want it that available to children. How many parents just let their cigarettes lay around  they would do the same thing with their marijuana Im afraid.

Dont get me wrong  I hope they come up with another bill for medical marijuana use  I will definitely vote yes on that. I have personally seen that in action and it works.

I personally dont like being around the stuff  most of the times I tried it I got vertigo that would not stop  threw up my socks and went to bed to sleep it off  didnt even get the hunger pangs. Figured I got sick easy enough on my own  and I hate to throw up.

So far Bailees defiance high school experience is working out. She seems to like it there  I just hope it continues. There is no place else to put her.

As pumpkins are still available I thought I would have a few more pumpkin/squash recipes.

Butternut Squash and Cauliflower Medley

We love casseroles that are as full of nutrition as they are taste, and our Butternut Squash and Cauliflower Medley is just that! This casserole makes a great side to any of your holiday main dishes, too.

Serves: 10

What You'll Need:

3 cups peeled 1-inch cubes butternut squash 
1 head cauliflower, cut into florets 
2 cloves garlic 
1 tablespoon reduced-fat milk 
1/2 teaspoon onion powder 
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon light margarine 
1 tablespoon reduced-fat Parmesan cheese

What To Do:

1) In a large pot, add 1 inch of water. Place a steamer basket in pot.

2) Place squash, cauliflower, and garlic in steamer basket and bring to a boil over high heat; cover and cook 15 to 20 minutes, or until fork-tender. Drain and place in a large bowl.

3) Add remaining ingredients except Parmesan cheese, and beat with an electric mixer until smooth.

4) Preheat oven to broil. Coat a 3-quart casserole dish with cooking spray.

5) Place vegetable mixture in casserole dish, sprinkle with Parmesan cheese, and broil 5 to 6 minutes, or until lightly browned.

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Vegetables/Butternut-Squash-and-Cauliflower-Medley

Grandmas Secret Pie Crust

Serves 8

Ingredients

3 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 cups cold butter
1 egg, beaten
1 tablespoon distilled white vinegar
4 tablespoons cold water

Instructions

1) Preheat oven to 425 degrees.

2) In large bowl mix flour and salt. Cut in butter with a pastry cutter, or two knives, leaving lumps about the size of peas.

3) In a separate bowl, mix together egg, vinegar, and water.

4) Drizzle wet mixture into dry mixture, a little bit at a time, cutting it in. Add just enough liquid that the dough comes together.

5) Refrigerate the dough for 30-40 minutes before rolling.

6)Fit rolled dough into two 9 inch pie pans. Bake for 10-12 minutes or until just golden.

Amount Per Serving: Calories 434 - Calories from Fat 262

% Daily Value: Total Fat 30g 46% - Saturated Fat 18g; 92% - Trans Fat 1g - Polyunsaturated Fat 1g - Monounsaturated Fat 8g - Cholesterol 100mg; 33% - Sodium 309mg; 13% - Total Carbohydrates 36g; 12% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 5% - Sugars 0g - Protein 6g

Vitamin A 18% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 2% - Iron 4%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your Daily Values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.

http://www.letsdishrecipes.com/2011/11/grandmas-secret-pie-crust.html

PUMPKIN PIE DIP by Jessica

Tis the season for all things pumpkin, and this recipe is one of the easiest (and yummiest!) ways to fix those pumpkin cravings! You only need 5 ingredients and a few minutes to whip up this delicious dip that can be served with graham crackers, vanilla wafers, apple slicespretty much anything!

Ingredients

15 oz can pumpkin
5 oz box vanilla instant pudding mix
16 oz Cool Whip
1/2 Tbls. Pumpkin Pie Spice
1/2 Tbls. Cinnamon

Directions

1) Mix the vanilla pudding mix, pumpkin, pumpkin pie spice and cinnamon until well blended and then fold in the Cool Whip and mix until creamy and smooth.

2) Chill for 2-3 hours before serving.

Graham crackers taste the best with this dip, but apples are wonderful too. Just about anything would taste good dipped in this delicious dip! Enjoy!

http://www.butterwithasideofbread.com/2014/09/pumpkin-pie-dip.html

TWICE BAKED BLUE CHEESE BUTTERNUT SQUASH Recipe by Baked Bree

Servings 8

Butternut squash stuffed with squash mash, blue cheese, and pecans, topped with a buttery and crispy topping. Perfect to change up the Thanksgiving table!

INGREDIENTS

2 whole butternut squash (about 6 pounds) 
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground pepper 
7 tablespoons butter, divided 
1/2 cup pecans, chopped 
1/2 cup blue cheese, crumbled 
5 tablespoons parsley, finely chopped, divided 
1 cup Progresso panko bread crumbs

DIRECTIONS

1) Preheat oven to 450°F. Wash the outside of the squash. Slice in half and scoop out seeds. Season with salt and pepper. Place in a roasting pan and fill 1/4 of the way with water. Cover with foil and roast for 30 to 45 minutes. The flesh will be tender. Take out and let cool until it can be handled. Reduce oven temperature to 425°F.

2) Scoop out half the flesh of each squash. Add the flesh to a large bowl and mash with a potato masher. Add 4 tablespoons butter, pecans, blue cheese, and 3 tablespoons parsley. Check for seasoning and add more salt and pepper if needed. Stuff the squash shell with filling.

3) In a small bowl, combine panko crumbs, remaining butter and parsley. Sprinkle over the squash. Bake for 20 to 30 minutes more. The top should be golden brown and the squash hot all the way through.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/twice-baked-blue-cheese-butternut-squash

Sausage and Rice Stuffed Pumpkins Recipe

MAKES: 12 servings

Ingredients

3 small pie pumpkins (about 2 pounds each) 
1/2 pound bulk sweet Italian sausage 
1 pound fresh mushrooms, chopped 
2 medium onions, chopped 
1 medium green pepper, chopped 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
4 cups cooked long grain rice 
1 cup grated Parmesan cheese, divided 
2 large eggs, lightly beaten 
1/4 cup minced fresh parsley 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 450°. Cut a 3-in. circle around each pumpkin stem. Remove tops and set aside. Remove strings and seeds from pumpkins; discard seeds or save for toasting.

2. In a large skillet, cook sausage, vegetables and garlic over medium heat 6-8 minutes or until sausage is no longer pink, breaking up sausage into crumbles; drain. Remove from heat; stir in rice, 3/4 cup cheese, eggs, parsley, salt and thyme.

3. Place pumpkins in a 15x10x1-in. baking pan; fill with rice mixture. Replace pumpkin tops. Bake 30 minutes.

4. Reduce oven setting to 350°. Bake 25-35 minutes longer or until pumpkin is tender when pierced with a knife and a thermometer inserted in filling reads 160°. Sprinkle remaining cheese over filling.

5. To serve, remove rice. Scoop out pumpkin and serve with rice. Yield: 12 servings.

Originally published as Sausage & Rice Stuffed Pumpkins in Taste of Home's Holiday & Celebrations Cookbook Annual 2014

Nutritional Facts: 1/4 pumpkin with 2/3 cup stuffing equals 204 calories, 6 g fat (2 g saturated fat), 49 mg cholesterol, 405 mg sodium, 30 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 10 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 2 starch, 1 high-fat meat.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/sausage---rice-stuffed-pumpkins

Pumpkin Oatmeal Bake by Pamela

Its a little bit breakfasty and a little bit desserty. But who doesnt want to eat dessert for breakfast?

Author: Pamela Braun
Serves: 8

Ingredients

For the Oatmeal

1¼ cup rolled oats
3 tablespoons brown sugar
pinch kosher salt
1⅓ plain unsweetened almond milk
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla
¼ teaspoon almond extract

For the Topping

⅓ cup sliced almonds
⅓ cup rolled oats
⅓ cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons unsalted butter (melted)
1 tablespoon flour
⅛ teaspoon cinnamon
pinch of kosher salt

Pumpkin Filling

1 15 ounce can pumpkin
1 /4 cup half and half
1 large egg
¼ cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
½ teaspoon ground ginger
⅛ teaspoon nutmeg
pinch of kosher salt

Instructions

1. Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees.

2. For the Oatmeal

3. Lightly coat an 8"x8" pan with butter and set aside.

4. In a large bowl stir the oats, sugar and salt. In another bowl whisk the almond milk, egg, vanilla and almond extracts until thoroughly combined.

5. Mix the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and set aside.

6. For the Topping

7. In a small bowl mix the almonds, oats, sugar, butter, flour, cinnamon and salt until everything is really well combined and set aside.

8. Pumpkin Filling

9. In a large bowl mix the pumpkin, half and half, egg, sugar, cinnamon, ginger and nutmeg until it's thoroughly combined and set aside.

10. To assemble: pour the oatmeal mixture into the buttered dish. Spoon the pumpkin filling on top of the oatmeal. Sprinkle the topping evenly over the top of the pumpkin.

11. Bake until lightly browned on top, about 60 minutes.

http://mymansbelly.com/2015/11/03/pumpkin-oatmeal-bake

Skinny Pumpkin Pie

Servings: 8  Serving Size: 1 slice  Old Points: 3 pt  Points+: 5 pts
Calories: 172  Fat: 6.5 g  Carbs: 31.5  Fiber: 2  Protein: 3.5 g  Sugar: 21
Sodium: 143 mg

Ingredients:

15 oz canned pumpkin (or homemade pumpkin puree)
2 tbsp whipped butter, softened
3/4 cup light brown sugar, unpacked 
1/2 cup fat free milk
1 large egg
2 large egg whites
1/2 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 frozen pie crust sheet, Pillsbury (thawed to room temperature)

Directions:

1) Preheat oven to 350°F.

2) Lightly dust a large cutting board or flat surface with flour. Roll out a room temperature pie crust sheet, so that it becomes thin enough to cut off about 30%, so that your final crust is 5 oz. Place into a 9-inch pie dish, cutting off excess dough. (If you prefer to skip this step and use all the dough, increase calories and points+ to 6 per slice).

3) Place pumpkin puree in a large bowl. Add butter, and mix well. Using an electric mixer, mix in brown sugar, milk, eggs, egg whites, pumpkin pie spice, cinnamon, nutmeg and vanilla. Beat on medium speed until mixture is smooth. Pour filling into unbaked pie crust.

4) Bake about 70 to 75 minutes, or until knife inserted in center comes out clean. Cut into 8 slices and serve with whipped coconut cream or whipped cream if desired.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/11/skinny-pumpkin-pie

For some reason my cannula is bothering me today  it just doesnt seem to want to stay put. So here I sit breathing ambient air and feeling pretty good. Yeah. Actually it is fine  as long as I dont try to run a marathon Im good. When I fly I fly without oxygen  after all I am doing nothing but sitting and being wheeled around. I try not to need to walk anywhere although I will stand up just to get the blood flowing again. Only once did I get caught  in Salt Lake City  it was the altitude.

Italian Crescent Casserole

Ingredients

1lb ground beef, cooked and drained
1 cup garlic tomato pasta sauce (Prego)
1can (8 oz) Pillsbury® refrigerated crescent dinner rolls
1½ cups shredded Italian cheese blend
¼ teaspoon dried basil leaves

Instructions

1. In skillet, mix cooked beef and pasta sauce. Heat over medium heat until warm.

2. Separate crescent dough into 8 triangles. Place dough in ungreased 9-inch glass pie plate in spoke pattern, with narrow tips overlapping rim of plate about 3 inches.

3. Press dough in side and bottom of pan to form crust and cover the pan. Sprinkle with 1 cup of the cheese over dough in the pan.

4. Spoon meat mixture evenly over cheese.

5. Bring tips of dough over filling to meet in center; do not overlap.

6. Sprinkle with remaining ½ cup cheese over the dish followed by the basil. Bake at 375°F 15 to 20 minutes.

www.Prego.com

Sundried Tomato Beef Stew

This hearty beef stew has an extra dimension of flavor with tasty sun-dried tomatoes. Cook this in your slow cooker all day and enjoy a warm, delicious meal as an end to a chilly fall or winter day.

Serves: 6

Ingredients

1 cup sun-dried tomatoes, not oil-packed 
1 1/2 pound beef stew meat 
12 new potatoes, (1 1/2 pounds) 
1 onion, in 8 wedges 
8 ounces bag baby-cut carrots, (about 30) 
2 cups water 
1 1/2 teaspoon seasoned salt 
1 bay leaf 
1/4 cup water 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour

Instructions

1) Rehydrate tomatoes as directed on package; drain and coarsely chop.

2) Mix tomatoes and remaining ingredients except 1/4 cup water and the flour in 3 1/2 to 4 quart slow cooker. Cover and cook on low heat setting 8-9 hours or until vegetables and beef are tender.

3) Mix 1/4 cup water and the flour; gradually stir into beef mixture.

4) Cover and cook on High heat setting 10-15 minutes longer or until slightly thickened. Remove bay leaf.

http://www.favehealthyrecipes.com/Crock-Pot-Recipes/Sundried-Tomato-Beef-Stew

Healthy Crockpot Orange Chicken

adapted from Team T Adventures via Six Sisters Stuff

yield approx 6 servings

Ingredients

1-2 tsp coconut oil
3 boneless skinless chicken breasts, cubed
3 tbsp whole grain flour of choice (whole wheat, brown rice, etc.)
4 large oranges
1 1/2 tsp balsamic vinegar
3 tbsp low sugar ketchup
1/4 cup honey
2 tsp sriracha (optional, but recommended)
brown rice and steamed broccoli for serving (optional)

Directions:

1) Heat coconut oil in a large pan over medium heat.

2) Place flour in a large shallow bowl.

3) Dredge cubed chicken in flour to coat then transfer to cooking pan.

4) Brown chicken, then remove from heat. Dont worry about fully cooking chickenit will finish in the crock pot. You want it just browned.

5) In a medium bowl, zest 2 oranges, then juice all 4. Add vinegar, ketchup, honey, and sriracha. Whisk together to combine.

6) Transfer cooked chicken and sauce to crockpot, and cook on low for 4:30-5 hours.

7) To serve, place cooked chicken on top of brown rice (or just on your plate), then spoon over an extra 1/4 cup or so of saucetrust me, youll want extra! 
Store leftovers in the refrigerator for up to 5 days.

http://arismenu.com/healthy-crockpot-orange-chicken/

Vegetable Enchilada Casserole

Total Cost: $6.10
Cost Per Serving: $1.02
Serves: 6

Ingredients

12 small corn tortillas $0.64
1.5 cups shredded "taco blend" cheese $0.94
1 zucchini (about ¾ lb.) $0.95
15oz. can black beans, drained* $0.55
1 cup frozen corn kernels $0.63
4oz. can diced green chiles $0.87
½ bunch (3-4 each) green onions $0.38
¼ bunch cilantro (optional) $0.22
¼ tsp salt $0.02

Enchilada Sauce

2 Tbsp vegetable or canola oil $0.08
2 Tbsp chili powder $0.30
2 Tbsp flour $0.02
2 cups water $0.00
3oz. tomato paste $0.33
½ tsp cumin $0.05
½ tsp garlic powder $0.05
¼ tsp cayenne pepper $0.02
¾ tsp salt $0.03

Instructions

1) Cut the zucchini into small cubes.

2) Rinse and drain the black beans.

3) Slice the green onions (both green and white portions).

4) Pull the cilantro leaves from the stems and give them a rough chop.

5) Combine the zucchini, black beans, frozen corn kernels, green onions, cilantro, and diced green chiles in a bowl. Add ¼ tsp salt and stir until evenly combined.

To make the enchilada sauce:

1) Combine the oil, chili powder, and flour in a small sauce pot. Whisk them together over medium heat and allow it to begin to bubble. Let the mixture bubble while whisking for about one minute.

2) Add the water, tomato paste, cumin, garlic, cayenne, and salt. Whisk until smooth. Heat the sauce until thick and bubbly (about 3-5 minutes).

3) Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

4) Prepare a 9x9 casserole dish by coating lightly with non-stick spray.

5) Spread a ½ cup of the sauce in the bottom of the dish. Arrange ⅓ of the tortillas over the sauce, followed by ⅓ of the vegetable mixture. Drizzle ½ cup of the sauce over the vegetables, then top with ½ cup cheese. Repeat these layers two more times, or until the vegetable mix, sauce, and cheese are gone.

6) Bake the casserole for 40-45 minutes, or until the edges are bubbly and the cheese just begins to brown on top. Slice into six portions and top with extra green onions and cilantro, if desired.

Notes: I used beans that I had cooked from dry and stored in the freezer.

www.budgetbytes.com

One Pot Creamy Sun Dried Tomato Pasta

Author: Adapted from DamnDelicious.net

Total Cost: $2.86
Cost Per Serving: $0.72
Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 Tbsp butter $0.26
2 cloves garlic $0.16
2 cups chicken broth* $0.25
1.5 cups whole milk $0.47
8oz. fettuccine $0.50
12 pieces sun dried tomatoes $0.82
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
¼ cup grated Parmesan $0.35

Instructions

1) Cut the sun dried tomatoes into small pieces and set aside.

2) Mince the garlic and sauté it with butter in a deep skillet over medium heat for 1-2 minutes, or just until it's soft and fragrant (don't let it brown).

3) Add the chicken broth, milk, fettuccine (I like to break it in half first), sun dried tomato pieces, and a healthy dose of freshly cracked pepper (15-20 cranks of a pepper mill) to the skillet. Make sure the pasta is submerged below the liquid.

4) Place a lid on the pasta, turn the heat up to medium-high and allow the liquid in the skillet to come to a boil. Once it reaches a boil, give it a quick stir to make sure the pasta is not stuck to the bottom. Return the lid to the top, turn the heat down to medium-low, and let it simmer for about 10-12 minutes, or until the pasta is tender. Stir briefly every 4-5 minutes as it simmers to keep the pasta from sticking to the bottom of the skillet.

5) If the pasta is still very soupy at that point, remove the lid and let it simmer for 3-5 minutes more, or until the sauce has reduced and thickened slightly. Once thickened, sprinkle the Parmesan over top and serve. The sauce will continue to thicken after the pasta is removed from the heat.

Notes: *I used Better Than Bouillon soup base to make my broth.

www.budgebytes.com

Buttery Sweet Potato Casserole Recipe

MAKES: 6-8 servings

Ingredients

2 cans (15-3/4 ounces each) sweet potatoes, drained and mashed 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 egg 
1/4 cup butter, melted 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
Dash salt

TOPPING:

1 cup coarsely crushed butter-flavored crackers (about 25 crackers) 
1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
1/4 cup butter, melted

Directions

1) Preheat oven to 350°. In a large bowl, combine first six ingredients. Transfer to a greased 8-in.-square baking dish. Combine topping ingredients; sprinkle over sweet potato mixture.

2) Bake, uncovered, 20-25 minutes or until a thermometer reads 160°. Yield: 6-8 servings. 
Originally published as Buttery Sweet Potato Casserole in Simple & Delicious November/December 2007, p34

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/buttery-sweet-potato-casserole

Easy Vegan Pressure Cooker Miso Risotto J. Kenji López-Alt

Savory, creamy, and vegan.

Serves 4 to 6

Miso paste is high in glutamates and will add a deep savory backbone to a dish without overwhelming it. We use a touch of miso paste in both our squash risotto and our mushroom risotto. In those recipes, the miso is a flavor enhancer. In this recipe, the miso is the star.

Ingredients

6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 medium shallot, finely minced (about 1/4 cup)
3 medium cloves garlic, minced (about 1 tablespoon)
2 cups risotto rice, such as Arborio or Vialone Nano
3/4 cup dry sake
2 teaspoons soy sauce
1/4 cup white or yellow miso paste
4 cups homemade or store-bought low-sodium vegetable stock or chicken stock
1/2 teaspoon fresh juice from 1 lemon
Kosher salt
Minced fresh chives or scallions, for serving

Directions

1) Heat olive oil in a pressure cooker over medium-high heat, stirring and swirling pan until shimmering. Add shallot and garlic and cook, stirring, until translucent but not browned, about 2 minutes. Add rice and cook, stirring, until rice is evenly coated in oil and toasted but not browned, 3 to 4 minutes. (Rice grains should start to look like tiny ice cubes: translucent around the edges and cloudy in the center.

2) Add sake and cook, stirring, until raw alcohol smell has cooked off and wine has almost fully evaporated, about 2 minutes. Stir in soy sauce and miso paste.

3) Add stock and scrape any grains of rice or pieces of shallot or garlic from the sides of the pressure cooker so that they are fully submerged. Close pressure cooker and bring up to low pressure (10 psi on most units).

4) Cook at low pressure for 5 minutes, then depressurize cooker, either by using the steam-release valve (if it has one) or running it under cold water (if it does not; do not run an electric pressure cooker under running water).

5) Open pressure cooker, add lemon juice, and stir to combine rice and cooking liquid; it should begin to form a creamy consistency.

6) If risotto is too soupy, cook for a few minutes longer, stirring, until it begins to thicken more; it should look like a smooth, creamy sauce. Season to taste with salt (if necessary), stir in chives or scallions, and serve immediately.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/10/pressure-cooker-miso-risotto-recipe.html

Roasted Mushroom Spinach and Ricotta Tart

A savory pie filling (ricotta, Parmesan and eggs) is hiding under the thick layer of mushrooms and spinach in this brunch tart.

SERVINGS 6

Ingredients

Nonstick cooking spray
1 1/4 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons dry-roasted sunflower kernels
2 teaspoons snipped fresh thyme
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup cold water
2/3 cup fat-free ricotta cheese
2 eggs
1/4 cup fresh basil leaves
3 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
3 8 ounce packages assorted fresh mushrooms, thinly sliced
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 6 ounce package fresh spinach
1/4 cup dry Marsala

Directions

1) Preheat oven to 450 degrees F. Coat a 9-inch pie plate with cooking spray; set aside.

2) For pastry, in a food processor combine flour, sunflower kernels, thyme, baking powder, and 1/4 teaspoon salt. Cover and process with on/off pulses until kernels are chopped.

3) In a glass measuring cup combine the 1/4 cup oil and the water. With food processor running, slowly add oil mixture through feed tube, processing just until mixture comes together (do not overprocess).

4) Transfer pastry to the prepared pie plate; press evenly onto bottom and sides. Prick bottom a few times with a fork. Bake for 10 minutes. Cool on a wire rack.

5) Meanwhile, for filling, in the food processor combine ricotta cheese, eggs, basil, 2 tablespoons of the Parmesan cheese, and the pepper. Cover and process until smooth. Set aside.

6) In a large roasting pan combine mushrooms, the 1 tablespoon oil, and 1/4 teaspoon salt.

7) Roast about 25 minutes or until mushroom liquid is nearly evaporated, stirring twice.

8) Stir in spinach and Marsala. Roast about 10 minutes more or until Marsala is nearly evaporated, stirring once. Remove from oven. Reduce oven temperature to 375 degrees F.

To assemble tart:

1) spread filling in the bottom of the baked pastry shell.

2) Top with mushroom mixture and the remaining 1 tablespoon Parmesan cheese. Bake for 25 to 30 minutes or just until filling is set. Let stand for 15 minutes before serving.

Nutrition Information: Per Serving: cal. (kcal) 307, Fat, total (g) 16, chol. (mg) 71, sat. fat (g) 3, carb. (g) 28, Monounsaturated fat (g) 9, Polyunsaturated fat (g) 3, Trans fatty acid (g) 0, fiber (g) 3, sugar (g) 4, pro. (g) 13, vit. A (IU) 2186.47, vit. C (mg) 11.17, Thiamin (mg) 0.31, Riboflavin (mg) 0.68, Niacin (mg) 5.85, Pyridoxine (Vit. B6) (mg) 0.18, Folate (µg) 136.04, Cobalamin (Vit. B12) (µg) 0.25, sodium (mg) 381, Potassium (mg) 446, calcium (mg) 156, iron (mg) 3.29

Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.recipe.com/roasted-mushroom-spinach-and-ricotta-tart

CHICKEN PARMESAN MEATBALL SKILLET

Servings5

INGREDIENTS

1 lb ground chicken 
1/2 cup Progresso Italian style bread crumbs 
1/3 cup plus 2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese 
1/4 cup milk 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1 egg 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 jar (24 oz) tomato-basil marinara sauce 
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese (4 oz) 
2 tablespoons sliced fresh basil leaves

DIRECTIONS

1) In large bowl, mix chicken, bread crumbs, 1/3 cup of the Parmesan cheese, the milk, salt, pepper and egg. Shape mixture into 20 meatballs.

2) In 10-inch nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat. Place meatballs in skillet, and brown meatballs on all sides, about 3 minutes on each side; drain.

3) Add marinara sauce to skillet. Reduce heat to simmer; cover and cook 5 to 8 minutes or until meatballs are cooked through and no pink remains (at least 165°F). Remove from heat; top with mozzarella cheese, remaining 2 tablespoons Parmesan cheese and the basil.

4) To serve, spoon meatballs and sauce into serving bowls.

TIP: Add a can of diced tomatoes with the marinara sauce for added flavor and texture.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: SERVING SIZE: 1 SERVING  Calories 380 - Calories from Fat180

% DAILY VALUE: Total Fat 20g; 30% - Saturated Fat 7g; 36% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 110mg; 36% - Sodium 1260mg; 52% - Total Carbohydrate 25g; 8% - Dietary Fiber 2g; 11% - Sugars 12g; 12% - ) 
Protein 26g; 26%

% DAILY VALUE*: Vitamin A 25%; 25% - Vitamin C 10%; 10% - Calcium 35%; 35% - Iron 15%; 15%

EXCHANGES: 0 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1/2 Vegetable; 2 Very Lean Meat; 1/2 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 1/2 Fat;

CARBOHYDRATE CHOICE: 1 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/chicken-parmesan-meatball-skillet

Pecan Crusted Pork with Pumpkin Butter

Recipe by: Andrew Benoit

Servings Per Recipe: 4

Ingredients

1 (14 ounce) can pumpkin puree 
3/4 cup apple juice 
3/4 cup sugar 
1 pinch ground cloves 
1 teaspoon ground ginger 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 cup pecans 
3/4 cup bread crumbs 
4 (1/2 inch thick) boneless pork chops 
1/4 cup oil for frying

Directions

1) Whisk together pumpkin puree, apple juice, sugar, cloves, ginger, and cinnamon in a saucepan until smooth. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer until the mixture has reached the consistency of applesauce. About 10 minutes.

2) Meanwhile, pulse pecans and bread crumbs in a food processor until the pecans are finely chopped. Pour into a shallow dish, and press pork chops into the mixture to coat.

3) Heat oil in a skillet over medium-high heat. Add breaded pork chops and cook until golden brown on both sides and cooked through, about 4 minutes per side. Remove and drain on a paper towel-lined plate. Serve the pork chops with a dollop of pumpkin butter.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (4 total) - 683 kcal; 34% - Fat: 32.6 g; 50% - Carbs: 70.6g; 23% - Protein: 31.2 g; 62% - Cholesterol: 62 mg; 21% - Sodium: 436 mg; 17%

Based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/158731/pecan-crusted-pork-with-pumpkin-butter

Pepperoni Pizza Bread BY DANELLE

When it comes to filling this bread, you really dont need to worry about exact measurements. If you want to throw in a bit more pepperoni or cheese, thats fine. You can make one giant loaf of pizza bread with this recipe, but I find it a bit easier to divide the dough in half and make two smaller loaves. Serve with a side of warm marinara and youve got a dinner the whole family will love.

Serves 8

Ingredients

For the dough

1 cup lukewarm water
1 tablespoon yeast
1 tablespoon sugar
1/3 cup olive oil
1 egg
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 to 3 1/2 cups flour

For the filling

2 teaspoons olive oil
1/2 teaspoon Italian seasoning
4-6 ounces sliced pepperoni
1 1/2 cups mozzarella cheese
1 egg beaten + 1 tablespoon water
1 tablespoon Parmesan cheese
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
Marinara sauce, for dipping

Instructions

1) Combine water, yeast and sugar in a bowl; let stand for 10 minutes. Mix egg and oil and add to yeast mixture. Add salt and stir. Gradually blend in flour until a soft dough forms.

2) Oil dough and place in a large bowl. Let rise one hour.

3) Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Punch dough down and divide in half. Place on a floured work surface. Roll half of the dough into a rectangle (about 1/4 inch thick).

4) Brush the dough with half of the oil, then sprinkle with half of the Italian seasoning. Layer with half of the pepperoni, then sprinkle with half the cheese.

5) Starting from a long end, roll up the dough as tightly as possible. Pinch the seam and the ends of the bread closed to seal.

6) Place loaf on a lightly greased or parchment lined baking sheet. Beat egg with water, then brush over the pizza loaf. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese and garlic salt. Repeat with remaining dough and filling ingredients.

7) Bake for about 30 minutes, or until bread is dark golden brown. Let stand for 5-10 minutes before slicing. Serve with warm marinara sauce, for dipping.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size - 159g - Amount Per Serving - Calories 457 - Calories from Fat 216
% Daily Value *: Total Fat 24g; 37% - Saturated Fat 7g; 37% - Trans Fat 0g - Polyunsaturated Fat 2g - Monounsaturated Fat 12g - Cholesterol 60mg; 20% - Sodium 819mg; 34% - Total Carbohydrates 43g;14% -Dietary Fiber 2g; 8%- Sugars 3g; Protein 16g

Vitamin A 6% - Vitamin C 1% - Calcium 14% - Iron 7%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your Daily Values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.

www.letsdishrecipes.com

ROASTED BUTTERNUT SQUASH HUMMUS WITH TOASTED PEPITAS POSTED BY FAITH GORSKY

This Roasted Butternut Squash Hummus with Toasted Pepitas is the perfect crowd-pleasing fall-inspired appetizer.

Yield: 8 servings

INGREDIENTS:

Roasted Butternut Hummus:

2 cups cubed butternut squash
2 tablespoons olive oil
3/4 teaspoon salt, divided
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1 (15.5 oz) can chickpeas, rinsed and drained
1/4 cup tahini
3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon smoked sweet paprika
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
2 to 4 tablespoons water

Toasted Pepitas:

1 tablespoon light olive oil
1 tablespoon raw pumpkin seeds (pepitas)
1/8 teaspoon smoked sweet paprika

DIRECTIONS:

1) Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Toss the squash with the olive oil, 1/4 teaspoon salt, and the black pepper and spread it out on a baking sheet. Roast until golden, about 15 to 20 minutes, tossing once halfway through. Cool.

2) Add the cooled squash, remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt, chickpeas, tahini, lemon juice, cumin, garlic powder, paprika, and ginger to a blender or food processor and puree until smooth, gradually adding enough water so it reaches your desired consistency.

3) Heat the olive oil in a small skillet over medium heat. Add the pumpkin seeds and cook until starting to turn golden, but not yet popping, about 2 minutes. Turn off the heat and stir in the paprika.

4) To serve, spread the hummus out in a shallow bowl. Drizzle the pumpkin seeds and oil on top, and serve with pita bread, toasted pita chips, sliced baguette, crackers, or raw veggies for dipping.

NOTE: If you are preparing this recipe as GLUTEN FREE, just be sure to use brands of chickpeas and tahini that are known to be GF.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2015/11/03/roasted-butternut-squash-hummus-with-toasted-pepitas/

Garys dad had major surgery yesterday  had his prostate taken out (five times bigger than it was supposed to be)  also cleaned out bladder and a few other odds and ends. He has not been feeling well for quite some time. This hopefully will get rid of all the bladder infections he has been having although it is never going to work as it should. The sad thing about this family is that no one asks questions or advocates for him  they just take the doctors word. And for some odd reason the immediate family never go out of their way for each other  they really dont help each other. Gary was talking to his older sister last night about his dad and she kept say I dont know. And I thought mine was dysfunctional.

Anyhow Gary and Heidi just left to go visit him. I feel bad for Garys mom since no one is really there for her  I doubt if anyone was there with her during the operation which took quite a while. Bob is about five years older than I am.

Bailee is babysitting the boys  I am staying far away unless I see blood.

Think I am going to dessert you to death.

I think this first recipe sounds so good.

COUNTRY APPLE DUMPLINGS

Best when served immediately, with a scoop of Cool Whip or vanilla ice cream. However if you want to save them for later, be sure to separate the dumpling from the excess liquid that remains after baking.

Ingredients

1 large apple {I used a Fuji- any apple will do, tart is better}
1 can Pillsbury Crescent dough
1/2 cup butter
2/3 cups sugar
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp vanilla
3/4 cup or 6 oz. 7-Up or equivalent {half the can}

Directions

1) Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Grease an 8×8 baking dish.

2) Cut each apple into 8-10 wedges. Slice the apple skin off as well and set aside. *we have a little thingy that cuts the apple in wedges and cores it all at the same time  very handy.)

3) Separate the crescent roll dough into triangles.

4) Roll each apple wedge in crescent roll dough starting at the wide end. Pinch to seal and cover apple and place in the baking dish. {This is easier if you first pat the apple wedge dry, then wrap dough around it.}

5) Melt butter in a small saucepan and stir in the sugar and cinnamon. Heat, whisking to combine. The mixture will slowly combine and thicken. When its thickened, remove from heat and add vanilla.
Pour cinnamon mixture over the apple dumplings. Pour soda over the dumplings.

6) Bake for 40 to 45 minutes in the preheated oven, or until golden brown.

http://www.butterwithasideofbread.com/2012/08/country-apple-dumplings.html

Chocolate Beet Cupcakes 2

Ingredients

1/3 cup unsweetened cocoa
3 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup sugar
3/4 cup pureed beets (that have been roasted in foil drizzled with olive oil.. until very tender)
1/4 cup canola oil
2 eggs
1 cup buttermilk
1	can cherry cola (not diet)
2 teaspoons vanilla

Directions

1) Preheat oven to 350 degrees and line 24 muffin cups with large cupcake liners.

2) Mix together the dry ingredients and put it through a sieve into a large bowl.

3) In another large bowl combine the beets, oil, eggs and sugar. Beat well until combined.

4) Slowly pour in the cola and let the foam settle down. Add the buttermilk and vanilla.

5) Slowly fold in the dry ingredients until the mixture is well combined.

6) Fill the paper liners 2/3 full and bake about 15 minutes. Test with a toothpick to be sure it is clean.

Make a simple frosting by:

1) Beating together 1 envelope Dream Whip and one 4 serving size chocolate instant pudding and 1 1/2 cups milk.

2) Once it is starting to thicken, add 1/2 cup whipping cream.

3) Once the cupcakes are cooled swirl with frosting and top with a cherry. Topping them with simple whipped cream is also beautiful and delicious....but don't forget the cherry on top!

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Chocolate Beet Cupcakes 1

Yield: 24 cupcakes

Ingredients:

Batter:

3/4 cup unsalted butter, soft 
1 cup brown sugar 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
2 large eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 cup cocoa powder, sifted 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 cup roasted, shredded red beets (about 4 small beets) 
1 1/4 cup buttermilk

Frosting:

1 cup unsalted butter 
8 ounces cream cheese 
1/4 cup roasted, shredded beets (about 1 small beet) 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 teaspoon milk 
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice 
Pinch of salt 
4-5 cups powdered sugar

Directions:

1) Cut off stems for beets and lay them out on a baking sheet. Bake at 400 degrees F. until they are tender, about an hour for small beets. If you get larger ones you'll have to add on 15-20 minutes.

2) Let beets cool slightly, then peel them and grate them using either a box grater or food processor. The want the beet shreds to be very fine for the batter and somewhat fine for the frosting.

3) Stir together dry ingredients (flour, salt, baking powder, baking soda, cocoa powder). Sift cocoa powder to remove clumps.

4) In the bowl of a stand mixer with paddle attachment or with a hand mixer, beat together butter and sugars until they are soft and light. Then add in one egg at a time and stir in vanilla. Finally, mix in shredded beets.

5) Add half of the dry ingredients to the bowl and mix until just combined. Then add buttermilk and mix. Then add the last half of the dry ingredients and mix until you can see no flour. Try not to over mix it.

6) Spoon batter out in 1/4 cup cupcakes into a prepared tin. Then bake at 350 degrees Fahrenheit for 17-18 minutes until a tester comes out clean from the center. Let cupcakes cool before frosting.

7) For frosting, beat together butter, cream cheese, vanilla, milk, a pinch of salt, and shredded beets. When it's smooth, starting adding powdered sugar until it reaches the thickness you want. You'll need 4-5 cups of powdered sugar.

8) When cupcakes are cool, frost them and serve!

Adapted from a Joy the Baker cake recipe.

The post The Big Three Zero appeared first on Macheesmo.

http://www.macheesmo.com/2013/02/chocolate-beet-cupcakes/print/

Coconut Pecan German Chocolate Pie Recipe

8 servings

Ingredients

1-1/4 cups all-purpose flour 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
6 tablespoons cold lard 
3 to 4 tablespoons ice water

FILLING:

4 ounces German sweet chocolate, chopped 
2 ounces unsweetened chocolate, chopped 
1 can (14 ounces) sweetened condensed milk 
4 egg yolks 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup chopped pecans

TOPPING:

1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
1/2 cup heavy whipping cream 
1/4 cup butter, cubed 
2 egg yolks 
1 cup flaked coconut 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/4 cup chopped pecans

Directions

1. In a small bowl, mix flour and salt; cut in lard until crumbly. Gradually add ice water, tossing with a fork until dough holds together when pressed. Shape into a disk; wrap in plastic wrap. Refrigerate 30 minutes or overnight.

2. Preheat oven to 400°. On a lightly floured surface, roll dough to a 1/8-in.-thick circle; transfer to a 9-in. pie plate. Trim pastry to 1/2 in. beyond rim of plate; flute edge. Line unpricked pastry with a double thickness of foil. Fill with pie weights, dried beans or uncooked rice.

3. Bake 11-13 minutes or until bottom is lightly browned. Remove foil and weights; bake 6-8 minutes longer or until light brown. Cool on a wire rack. Reduce oven setting to 350°.

4. In a microwave, melt chocolates in a large bowl; stir until smooth. Cool slightly. Whisk in milk, egg yolks and vanilla; stir in pecans. Pour into crust. Bake 16-19 minutes or until set. Cool 1 hour on a wire rack.

5. Meanwhile, in a small heavy saucepan, combine brown sugar, cream and butter. Bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring to dissolve sugar. Remove from heat.

6. In a small bowl, whisk a small amount of hot mixture into egg yolks; return all to pan, whisking constantly. Cook 2-3 minutes or until mixture thickens and a thermometer reads 160°, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Stir in coconut and vanilla; cool 10 minutes.

7. Pour over filling; sprinkle with pecans. Refrigerate 4 hours or until cold. Yield: 8 servings.

Originally published as Coconut-Pecan German Chocolate Pie in Taste of Home December 2013

Nutritional Facts: 1 piece equals 801 calories, 54 g fat (24 g saturated fat), 215 mg cholesterol, 227 mg sodium, 75 g carbohydrate, 5 g fiber, 12 g protein.

Sweet White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a sweet white wine such as Moscato or a sweet Riesling.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/coconut-pecan-german-chocolate-pie

APPLE RAISIN CUSTARD PIE by Jen

Yields: 1 (9-inch) pie

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup raisins
1 cup chopped Granny Smith apple
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1 (9-inch) pie crust, homemade or packaged, chilled in pie plate for 30 minutes
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1-1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup packed light brown sugar
1/2 cup unsalted butter,softened
5 large egg yolks
1-1/2 cups heavy cream

INSTRUCTIONS

1) Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F.

2) Pulse the raisins, apples, and pecans in a food processor until finely ground. The ground mixture will form a thick paste.

3) Transfer to the prepared pie shell and gently spread into an even layer. Return the pie shell to the refrigerator while you prepare the custard filling.

4) In a small bowl, combine the flour, cinnamon, allspice, and salt. Stir with a whisk.

5) In a separate larger bowl, beat the sugar and butter on medium-low speed until combined.

6) Beat in the yolks, one at a time, until combined.

7) Add the flour mixture and cream. Beat until just combined, scraping down the sides of the bowl as needed.

8) Pour the filling over the apple paste in the prepared crust and bake until the surface is a deep brown and the center jiggles slightly when the pie is shaken, about 55 to 65 minutes.

9) Cool the pie completely on a wire rack before serving, about 4 hours.

10 Serve with a light dusting of powdered sugar or a dollop of whipped cream if desired.

Note: The pie can be kept refrigerated for up to 2 days covered in plastic wrap.

http://www.bakedbyanintrovert.com/apple-raisin-custard-pie-recipe/

Apple pie bars 2

Apple pie bars - cinnamon flavored bars with a buttery crust, apple slices, custard and streusel topping

Yield: 11X7 baking pan

Ingredients

Crust

1 1 /4 cup (150 grams) all purpose flour 
1 tbsp sugar 
1/2 tsp salt 
7 tbsp. (70 grams) butter very very soft(almost melted but still in solid form) 
1 egg yolk 
1 tbsp. water

Filling

3-4 big apples (preferably Granny Smith) 
2 tbsp. butter 
2 tbsp sugar 
1 tsp. cinnamon 
2 tbsp. water

Custard

2 eggs 
2 tbsp. sugar 
3/4 cup heavy cream

Topping

1/2 cup all purpose flour 
2 tbsp. brown sugar 
1/2 cup chopped walnuts 
4 tbsp. cold diced butter 
1/2 tsp. cinnamon 
pinch of salt

Instructions
To make the crust:

1) Line a 11X7 pan with parchment paper (I prefer the pan lining paper from Reynolds), leaving some paper hanging over the longer sides.

2) In the food processor bowl add the flour, sugar, butter, egg yolk, water. Pulse a couple of times until it forms a ball. if its too dry add few more drops of water.

3) With floured hands roll the ball into the bottom of the prepared pan, with just 1/2 inch on the sides. Cover with plastic wrap and chill for 20-30 minutes. (this is what the recipe said  I assume one just puts the dough in the pan  not sure what the half inch is all about  maybe half an inch down on each side?)

4) Meanwhile make the topping followed by the filling and heat the oven to 375F.

5) When the crust is chilled cover it with parchment paper, fill it with dry beans/uncooked dry rice/baking beads and bake for 15 minutes.

6) Remove the paper and the beans, reduce the oven temperature to 350F and bake for 5 more minutes.

7) Cool completely.

To make the topping:

1) In the food processor bowl (since its already dirty from the crust) add all the ingredients and pulse until it comes together. Its gonna be a very soft dough.

2) Place it on a plastic foil, cover with another foil and shape into a 1 inch thick log. Place it in the freezer until ready to use.

To make the apple filling:

1) Core and slice the apples. Optional you can peel them. I didn't.

2) Put them in a sauce pan, along with the sugar, water and cinnamon. Cover and cook over low heat for about 13 minutes or until the slices soften.

3) Remove the lid and cook a little more until the liquid evaporates. I didnt stir at all the apple slices and the bottom ones got a little caramel on them. It was amazing!

4) Cool completely.

5) When the crust and the filling are cooled, spread the apple slices on top of the crust.

To make the custard:

1) In a small bowl, whisk the eggs with the sugar, and heavy cream. Pour over the apple slices.

2) Put the pie in the heated oven (350F) and bake for 25 minutes or until the custard is set.

Take it out of the oven (without turning off the oven) and grate the topping. I found its easier to grate the topping in the food processor so the heat for the hands dont soften the dough.

3) Bake for further 15 minutes.

4) Cool completely before slicing

http://roxanashomebaking.com/apple-pie-bars-recipe/

Apple pie bars 1

Apple filling:

5 Granny Smith apples, peeled, cored, sliced 6mm (¼in) thick
1/3 cup (58g) brown sugar, packed
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon honey

Crust:

2 ¼ cups (315g) all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon baking powder
¼ teaspoon table salt
1 cup (2 sticks/226g) unsalted butter, slightly firm
½ cup (88g) brown sugar, packed
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 large egg

Streusel topping:

1 cup (140g) all-purpose flour
¼ cup (50g) granulated sugar
¼ cup (44g) brown sugar, packed
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
pinch of salt
¼ cup (56g/½ stick) unsalted butter, cold and cubed
1 1/3 cups (146g) pecans, toasted, cooled and coarsely chopped

Directions

Start by making the filling:

1) combine all the ingredients in a large saucepan. Cover and cook over medium heat for 2-3 minutes to let the apples release their juices.

2) Uncover and cook until the juices have evaporated and the apples are soft and golden brown, stirring occasionally, about 15 minutes. Cool completely.

Crust:

1) Preheat oven to 190°C/375°F. Lightly butter a 22x32cm (13x9in) baking dish, line it with foil leaving an overhang on two opposite sides, then butter the foil as well*.

2) Sift together the flour, baking powder, and salt, and set aside.

3) In the bowl of an electric mixer, mix the butter and brown sugar on medium speed until creamy, about 2 minutes. Add the vanilla, then the egg, and mix just until blended.

4) Add the dry ingredients in two additions, mixing just until incorporated  dough will be soft; place spoonfuls of dough onto prepared baking dish then, using lightly floured fingertips, spread it evenly over the bottom of the pan.

5) Bake for 15-18 minutes or until just golden and coming away from the sides of the pan. Turn the oven down to 180°C/350°F.

6) In the meantime, make the streusel: in the large bowl of an electric mixer, combine flour, sugars, cinnamon, and salt on low speed.

7) Add butter and mix until mixture is crumbly and barely holds together when squeezed.

8) Stir in pecans.

9) When crust is done, immediately spread apples over it, and sprinkle with streusel.

10) Bake for 20-25 minutes, until streusel topping is light brown and crisp (mine needed 32 minutes in the oven).

* I made the exact recipe above using a 20x30cm (8x12in) baking pan; since it has a removable bottom I did not line it with foil  just buttered it well

Makes 24 bars

from the amazing Great Cookies: Secrets to Sensational Sweets

BANANA WHIP CREAM CAKE

Ingredients

1 box white cake mix (plus egg whites and oil called for on package)
1 1/4 cup whipping cream
3/4 cup mashed bananas
1/2 tsp vanilla extract

Instructions

1) Heat oven to 350 degrees.

2) Make cake mix according to package directions, only replacing the water called for with the 1 1/4 cup whipping cream. Stir in vanilla and mashed bananas last.

3) Pour into a lightly greased 9 X 13 in cake pan and bake for 25-30 minutes (or until it passes the tooth-pick test.)

Serve with fresh whip cream and a few slices of banana on top.

Whipped cream:

1 pint whipping cream
1 tsp vanilla extract
3 tbs granulated sugar

Instructions

1) Beat together until soft peaks form.

http://boysahoy.com/banana-whip-cream-cake/

Apple Crumb Tart with Cinnamon Cream Recipe

MAKES:12 servings

I


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 30th October, 2015* (by Darowil)

HEALTH ISSUES

*Jheiens* had the results from her colonoscopy - as expected it showed nothing.

*Bubba Love* has been back in hospital after her surgery but is now feeling better with the pain now under control .

*Railyns* DH is back in hospital - asthma and Congestive Heart Failure.

*Nannyof3* had a hard week with her DM last week but by the beginning of this week she seemed to be settling down.

Really encouraging news with *Swedenmes* DS1 getting the news that his tumours have shrunk and also that he is to be allowed to have his chemo at home.

*Sugarsugar* has had a cold, she is feeling better but does have a cough. Her mother remains stable.

The bubble in *Grandmapaulas* eye has now gone.

*Pacer* reported that Bella has to have another operation on December 7th.

*Sorlenna's* eye doctor said that for now things are okay, but he wants to take another look in two months, to monitor.

GENERAL ISSUES

*Kathleendoris* popped in to say Hi and tell us things are fine with her though busy - and her DD has a new dog, the next best thing to having one herself. *Cmaliza* has also been able to post - the issues with her DH's test results are continuing with some results saying the cancer has returned and others that it hasnt! So the doctors are wanting to repeat the tests but for now DH is taking a break from visiting doctors. The work on the cottage is progressing slowly and with winter on the way the place needs to be closed down. They will be travelling for about 3 weeks now.

A week for KTPers to catch up with each other! *Tami* bumped into *Rookie and Puplover * in Simply Socks and then as planned caught up with *Sam, Kehinkle and Pacer* and her sons. And *Gwen and Nicho* also met up.

*Marklark* is getting a lot of support from her church - unable to get out often now and with the cold coming finding herself even more restricted.

*Martina* has had to get rid of a lot of stuff including yarn! But she is feeling good about it and can see things coming together at her new place.

*Caren* is on her way to the UK! (As I wrote this Thursday night my time she should be in the UK).....(Edit from Kate)....Caren has reported in tonight from a pub in Scotland!

*Mags7's* knitting group at her DGD's school is still going well.

Pacer's son *Matthew* is currently drawing a dog and a tortoise...but not in the same picture!

PHOTOS
3 - *Jonibee* - Hallowe'en goodies
5 - *Cashmeregma* - Hallowe'en decor/GKs' poems/Trees
7 - *Bonnie* - Broomstick lace
8 - *Bonnie* - Quilt
10 - *Kate* - Mickey Mouse!
11 - *Sorlenna* - DD's Hallowe'en costume
12 - *Swedenme* - Christmas Star afghan 
12 - *Tami* - Rookie, Tami & Puplover
14 - *Tami * - Sarah beanie hat
20 - *Swedenme* - Mishka
21 - *Gwen* - Sydney 
22 - *Gagesmom* - Gage in the dark!
23 - *Swedenme* - Tuxedo bib
23 - *Poledra* - Socks + Christmas stocking
23 - *TNS* - Sunrise + View from balcony
25 - *Poledra* - Bruno curled up in David's bag
27 - *Pacer* - Wedding + Meeting up with Sam, Tami & Cathy
27 - *Gagesmom* - Purple hat #39
27 - *Rookie* - Crochet leaves
32 - *Gagesmom* - Cake & goodies for Gage
35 - *Gagesmom* - Little scrapghan
38 - *Gagesmom* - Third square completed
41 - *Swedenme* - Gold yarn + Party top
42 - *Swedenme* - Pic of pattern for Party top
48 - *Cashmeregma * - Austrian pumpkins
49 - *Cmaliza* - Cottage + Hawk + Fall colours
51 - *Gwen* - Photos from Nicho's visit
52 - *Gwen* - The bruise!
61 - *Lurker* - Ringo + Pics from trip north
71 - *BubbaLove* - Sweater & hair clip for DGD
74 - *Rookie* - Flower divider screens
74 - *Swedenme* - Christmas buttons
75 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Heather & Patches
76 - *Pacer* - Cincinnati/Wedding pics/Matthew's latest drawing/Hat

RECIPES
3 - *Sam* - Chorizo Shrimp Flatbread 
4 - *Lurker* - Shortbread
7 - *Jheiens* - Rolled dumplings
13 - *Sugarsugar* - Apple pie roll ups
32 - *Cashmeregma* - Austrian dumplings (link)
33 - *Sassafras* - Slow cooker cranberry glazed chicken
35 - *Sam* - Betty Crocker cookies (link)
37 - *Rookie* - Piquant sauce on meatloaf (link)
38 - *Darowil* - Pumpkin soup
41 - *Sam* - Spoon bread
52 - *Sam* - Pecan-Crusted Pork with Pumpkin Butter 
53 - *Cashmeregma* - Soups (links)
74 - *Gwen* - Chicken Cordon Bleu Wonton Bites (Download)

CRAFTS
4 - *Cashmeregma* - Free children's patterns (link)
5 - *Cashmeregma* - Russian join & Braided join (links)
9 - *Bonnie* - Broomstick lace infinity scarf (link)
11 - *Cashmeregma* - Christmas Star afghan (link)
25 - *Bonnie* - Scarf pattern (link)
26 - *Swedenme* - Above scarf pattern explained (link)
27 - *Rookie* - Future Craft Festivals (links)
42 - *Sam* - Crochet slippers (link)
46 - *Swedenme* - "Have a Yarn" patterns (link)
50 - *Gwen* - Homemade Vicks shower tablets (link)
51 - *Sam* - Fingerless gloves (link)
52 - *Gwen* - Greyhaven cowl
53 - *Bonnie* - Mary Maxim yarns (links)
79 - *Sam* - Knitted strawberry planter (link)

OTHERS[/b]
36 - *Sam* - NY Knitting Weekend (link)
48 - *Cashmeregma* - Pumpkin facts
56 - *Sam* - Dogs wanting to be friends with cats (link)
73 - *Cashmeregma* - Fireballs (link)
80 - *Sam* - DIY root cellar (link)
83 - *Sam* - How to grow potatoes (link)


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am going to try and keep up.

Gigi


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the start Sam, just going back to read it now. Hi Gigi, good to see you back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the start Sam, just going back to read it now. Hi Gigi, good to see you back!


Pretty much the same from me!

Edit: sorry to hear of Gary's dad, Sam! 
lots of good ideas here- I can adjust to what I have in the cupboard.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, am I going to make the first page? That is a first for me! Just popping in to say that we have only a few hours left till we get on that plane home. Not looking forward to a 15 hour flight, but I am looking forward to getting home. Currently in LA where the weather is warm, nearly hot, and amazingly clear. So clear we can see blue sky and see clearly the mountains nearby. Have had a wonderful trip and can't really pick a favorite part as everything was so special from the colours in the north east to the beauty of Charleston and Savannah. Was wonderful to meet Daralene, Paula, Caren and Jamie in Syracuse and such a treat to stay with the lovely Gwen. Even managed to go "shopping" in Gwen's very own yarn shop, aka her craft room, so I have some lovely yarn to remember her by. So many good times, so many good memories. Talk to you all when I get home. Hugs to y'all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back Bobglory/Gigi! Long time no see/hear/read.


Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone. I am going to try and keep up.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wishing you a wonderful flight home Denise. Already looking forward to another visit from you folks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wow, am I going to make the first page? That is a first for me! Just popping in to say that we have only a few hours left till we get on that plane home. Not looking forward to a 15 hour flight, but I am looking forward to getting home. Currently in LA where the weather is warm, nearly hot, and amazingly clear. So clear we can see blue sky and see clearly the mountains nearby. Have had a wonderful trip and can't really pick a favorite part as everything was so special from the colours in the north east to the beauty of Charleston and Savannah. Was wonderful to meet Daralene, Paula, Caren and Jamie in Syracuse and such a treat to stay with the lovely Gwen. Even managed to go "shopping" in Gwen's very own yarn shop, aka her craft room, so I have some lovely yarn to remember her by. So many good times, so many good memories. Talk to you all when I get home. Hugs to y'all.


Hope that flight passes quickly for you, Denise- it is no fun being a sardine for that length of time!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for the start again Sam . Coconut crusted chicken sounds interesting might take another look at it . Would you believe I have never saw an illegal drug in my life and I certainly had no interest in trying one 
I'm the boring one of the family as my mother used to say . 
Glad to hear that Bailee is enjoying were she is now hopefully that will continue


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just popping in to say Hi. Will head back to the last TP and yesterdays digest so will probably be back this evening as have Guild this morning and need to do a couple of things before hand.
Lots of interest at the Guild stall yesterday. Knew before I wernt hat no yarn for sale.
HAd a lovely evening for the 60th. And now another one coming up- the day before Vicky is due so we are up in the air as to whether we go.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Read to the end of last week's...marking my place to be back later (I hope!).

Good to know Caren has arrived at her new life!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new Tea Party Sam, and for the summary ladies. Sorry you are having trouble with your cannula, and hope you get it sorted soon. It's good that you have some nice days. As you are not the baby sitter today I agree with your only stepping in if murder is close. What a shame that Gary's family aren't supportive of each other. I hope his Dad is soon feeling better.
My sister phoned this evening to say her much loved cat had died on Wednesday morning. She is very sad as she was her constant companion. I have sent some flowers to try to brighten her up a little, although it doesn't make up for the loss of course. 
Please keep my friend Judith in your prayers as she has suddenly lost the sight in one eye following a mild stroke. The doctors have inserted a capsule of some sort to hopefully restore it. She has had to give up driving of course, and she is a very skilled embroiderer too. Also my friend Val still needs prayers as her progress is very slow and she is very tired all the time now. All take care and all needing them are in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the start again Sam . Coconut crusted chicken sounds interesting might take another look at it . Would you believe I have never saw an illegal drug in my life and I certainly had no interest in trying one
> I'm the boring one of the family as my mother used to say .
> Glad to hear that Bailee is enjoying were she is now hopefully that will continue


I'm boring along with you. Even if I wanted to try one I wouldn't have a clue how to go about it. But I have no desire to do so.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes, Sam - Several caught my eye, I'll have to go back and print them out.
Margret and Kate, fantastic job, thanks.
Gigi, great to see you back - we've missed you!
Denise, safe travels - it was so good to meet you.

Well, went back to the eye surgeon today - he is quite pleased with the way the eye looks. I am discontinuing one drop altogether and only have to use the other twice a day instead of four times. He said the eye looks very good and should improve a little. Back to see him in 4 weeks.

Off to get some dinner, then I think I'll knit some more on the black gloves - UGH! 
Hugs, Paula


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm up to date here!
Hope Gary's Dad recvoers quickly and is better off after it- and that they can get some family support once he is home.
Hope the trip is not too bad (love Julie's description of being a sardine).
Good to ehar that Caren has arrived safely in the UK.
Sorry all the problems around you Martina


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shawls and then more shawls. --- sam

C:\Users\Preston\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.Outlook\HO57AH00\email.mht


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah gigi - good to see you. what have you been doing? what new socks have you knit? --- sam



Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone. I am going to try and keep up.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

God's speed and a safe trip home. ---- sam



nicho said:


> Wow, am I going to make the first page? That is a first for me! Just popping in to say that we have only a few hours left till we get on that plane home. Not looking forward to a 15 hour flight, but I am looking forward to getting home. Currently in LA where the weather is warm, nearly hot, and amazingly clear. So clear we can see blue sky and see clearly the mountains nearby. Have had a wonderful trip and can't really pick a favorite part as everything was so special from the colours in the north east to the beauty of Charleston and Savannah. Was wonderful to meet Daralene, Paula, Caren and Jamie in Syracuse and such a treat to stay with the lovely Gwen. Even managed to go "shopping" in Gwen's very own yarn shop, aka her craft room, so I have some lovely yarn to remember her by. So many good times, so many good memories. Talk to you all when I get home. Hugs to y'all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm boring along with you. Even if I wanted to try one I wouldn't have a clue how to go about it. But I have no desire to do so.


Glad I'm not the only one Margaret. I wouldn't have a clue either although I have seen them cafes when I was in Holland still not interested I would rather order a coffee😄


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Read through the opening and the summaries--a quick clarification that it is not my eyes in question but my partner's (who is diabetic). 

Put cheese enchiladas in the oven for supper and made some crab salad (just mayo, garlic, onion, and a bit of pepper with the shredded crab mixed in) as the meat needed using.

I got one of the slippers done for DD#3 last night--she tried it on and all was good--so tonight hope to finish the other. They do work up fast.

I really hope to keep up better this week! I don't know where all my time is going lately. :shock:

Hi, Gigi! Good to see you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to sister, judith and val to wrap them up in it's healing goodness. --- sam



martina said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party Sam, and for the summary ladies. Sorry you are having trouble with your cannula, and hope you get it sorted soon. It's good that you have some nice days. As you are not the baby sitter today I agree with your only stepping in if murder is close. What a shame that Gary's family aren't supportive of each other. I hope his Dad is soon feeling better.
> My sister phoned this evening to say her much loved cat had died on Wednesday morning. She is very sad as she was her constant companion. I have sent some flowers to try to brighten her up a little, although it doesn't make up for the loss of course.
> Please keep my friend Judith in your prayers as she has suddenly lost the sight in one eye following a mild stroke. The doctors have inserted a capsule of some sort to hopefully restore it. She has had to give up driving of course, and she is a very skilled embroiderer too. Also my friend Val still needs prayers as her progress is very slow and she is very tired all the time now. All take care and all needing them are in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending bub tons of healing energy - always scary when it is something to do with one's eyes.

may we have a picture of the slippers please? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Read through the opening and the summaries--a quick clarification that it is not my eyes in question but my partner's (who is diabetic).
> 
> Put cheese enchiladas in the oven for supper and made some crab salad (just mayo, garlic, onion, and a bit of pepper with the shredded crab mixed in) as the meat needed using.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Read through the opening and the summaries--a quick clarification that it is not my eyes in question but my partner's (who is diabetic).


Sorry that was my mistake not Margaret's!

:-( :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i suppose i should throw in a disclaimer here - no - i am not a pot smoker - tried it - decided i didn't like it and that was that. i was married during the heighth of all the heavy drug use so missed that - which is fine. i really do live a fairly straight and narrow life - narrow at least. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - isn't it time for bed there? --- sam



KateB said:


> Sorry that was my mistake not Margaret's!
> 
> :-( :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - isn't it time for bed there? --- sam


Yes and I'm in it! :lol: It's 11.48pm and time I was asleep! Night all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope that flight passes quickly for you, Denise- it is no fun being a sardine for that length of time!


Your comment made me think of Spike Milligan's poem about a sardine (although that refers to a submarine, not an aeroplane) so I had to go and find it.

A baby sardine 
Saw her first submarine: 
She was scared and watched through a peephole. 
"Oh, come, come, come," 
Said the sardine's mum 
"It's only a tin full of people." 


Definitely putting the light out now. :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending bub tons of healing energy - always scary when it is something to do with one's eyes.
> 
> may we have a picture of the slippers please? --- sam


When I finish, I will get those and the cape.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow another week gone by so fast.

Summaries are awesome and so grateful for them and the ladies who provide them. 

Denise I am wishing you a safe trip home and a good long sleep once you get home. 

Gigi sooooooooooo happy to see you back. 

Kateb. ....Love the new avatar pic.

Paula happy to hear your eye has healed so well. 

Sam...Wishing Garys dad a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry that was my mistake not Margaret's!
> 
> :-( :lol:


I just didn't want anyone to worry about me unnecessarily!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone. I am going to try and keep up.
> 
> Gigi


So good to see you back at the tea party. How is the grandbaby doing?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party Sam, and for the summary ladies. Sorry you are having trouble with your cannula, and hope you get it sorted soon. It's good that you have some nice days. As you are not the baby sitter today I agree with your only stepping in if murder is close. What a shame that Gary's family aren't supportive of each other. I hope his Dad is soon feeling better.
> My sister phoned this evening to say her much loved cat had died on Wednesday morning. She is very sad as she was her constant companion. I have sent some flowers to try to brighten her up a little, although it doesn't make up for the loss of course.
> Please keep my friend Judith in your prayers as she has suddenly lost the sight in one eye following a mild stroke. The doctors have inserted a capsule of some sort to hopefully restore it. She has had to give up driving of course, and she is a very skilled embroiderer too. Also my friend Val still needs prayers as her progress is very slow and she is very tired all the time now. All take care and all needing them are in my prayers.


Thanks for starting us off again, Sam and ladies for the summaries. I've bookmarked the pumpkin/squash recipes. Want to try some of these before they're gone.

Sorry to hear that Gary's family are not being supportive.

Martina - I send my sympathies to your sister for the loss of her cat. I know how difficult this is.

Prayers for your friends Judith and Val.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, had no data left last week so had to wair for this week. Been busy, with ups and downs, shed is very hot (no insulation), looking to move inwith a friend and her husband, going thirds in ecerything, so far no luck with finding somewhere suitable.

Admit to skip SSam's recipes this week as Brisbane is very hot with storm build up. Will be glad when storm season is over.

On a side note, learnt how to use a lycite (wooden thing that Gwennie put in her ktp goodie bag last year). Now have to make 1 as it is ideal for santa sacks and phone bags.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the start of another week. I am getting up early in the morning, probably before Sam goes to sleep. My alarm will go off around 2AM so that I can get ready for work and be there before 4 AM. I so enjoyed last weekend with the wedding and the trip to Defiance on my return trip home. Thanks for taking the time to get together-Sam, Tami and Kathy. We have been blessed with warm weather all week until today.

I met up with 5 knitters today to help them with their projects. They are such wonderful ladies and I enjoy seeing them and admiring their progress that they are making. They challenge me which is good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Saw on the news that the beach at Sydney had a storm called a Tsunami Cloud rolling in. Hope that they (Denise & Lee) arrive safely and that any bad weather has already passed before they get there. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Hope that flight passes quickly for you, Denise- it is no fun being a sardine for that length of time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for both of your friends. Also for your sister as she grieves the loss of her fur baby.


martina said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party Sam, and for the summary ladies. Sorry you are having trouble with your cannula, and hope you get it sorted soon. It's good that you have some nice days. As you are not the baby sitter today I agree with your only stepping in if murder is close. What a shame that Gary's family aren't supportive of each other. I hope his Dad is soon feeling better.
> My sister phoned this evening to say her much loved cat had died on Wednesday morning. She is very sad as she was her constant companion. I have sent some flowers to try to brighten her up a little, although it doesn't make up for the loss of course.
> Please keep my friend Judith in your prayers as she has suddenly lost the sight in one eye following a mild stroke. The doctors have inserted a capsule of some sort to hopefully restore it. She has had to give up driving of course, and she is a very skilled embroiderer too. Also my friend Val still needs prayers as her progress is very slow and she is very tired all the time now. All take care and all needing them are in my prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, had no data left last week so had to wair for this week. Been busy, with ups and downs, shed is very hot (no insulation), looking to move inwith a friend and her husband, going thirds in ecerything, so far no luck with finding somewhere suitable.
> 
> Admit to skip SSam's recipes this week as Brisbane is very hot with storm build up. Will be glad when storm season is over.
> 
> On a side note, learnt how to use a lycite (wooden thing that Gwennie put in her ktp goodie bag last year). Now have to make 1 as it is ideal for santa sacks and phone bags.


Sorry that you missed last week. I hope that you have good luck with finding better accommodation, it sounds very uncomfortable there. Glad you learnt the lunettes, I found it fun once I got into it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Your comment made me think of Spike Milligan's poem about a sardine (although that refers to a submarine, not an aeroplane) so I had to go and find it.
> 
> A baby sardine
> Saw her first submarine:
> ...


I like that! Had not heard it before! Although I much enjoy Spike Milligan, hoping you are sleeping soundly, Kate!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally caught up with last week and today so it is time to get off and get some sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saw on the news that the beach at Sydney had a storm called a Tsunami Cloud rolling in. Hope that they (Denise & Lee) arrive safely and that any bad weather has already passed before they get there.


 :thumbup: Indeed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, another great tea party, some great recipes. My MIL used to make a chocolate beet cake that was very good & Mom used to make sour cream raisin pie that was so good ( of course my family won't eat it so I don't make it). Hope Garys Dad comes through the surgery well & recovers quickly.

Kate & Argaret thanks for doing the great summaries

Gigi, great to hear from you. How's the new GD doing?

Denise, hope you have a good trip home..Glad you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for heading me in the correct direction. I have found you all. Thanks for the summaries and the recipes. I am looking at the beef stew for starters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


Stunning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Stunning!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had not heard that before - very funny. --- sam



KateB said:


> Your comment made me think of Spike Milligan's poem about a sardine (although that refers to a submarine, not an aeroplane) so I had to go and find it.
> 
> A baby sardine
> Saw her first submarine:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i saw that on the news - that was quite a cloud. cleared the beach. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Saw on the news that the beach at Sydney had a storm called a Tsunami Cloud rolling in. Hope that they (Denise & Lee) arrive safely and that any bad weather has already passed before they get there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was this above or below the dam? looks like a great place to go boating. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> was this above or below the dam? looks like a great place to go boating. --- sam


You've got me there Sam! I'll have to ask Lisa or Alastair when next we speak.
My guess is it's above.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. Sam thanks for yet another week. Golly Christmas is sneaking up on me..... 

Off to catch up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Stopping in quick to mark my spot.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

SAM... some yummy sounding desserts there this week. And thankyou for including the one I posted .... apple roll ups. (see, I DO read your posts! LOL) Sorry to hear that Gary's dad has had to have surgery. 

PS... I do hope you manage to get some better sleep.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone. I am going to try and keep up.
> 
> Gigi


Well hi there Gigi, we havent seen you on here for a while. Welcome back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Wow, am I going to make the first page? That is a first for me! Just popping in to say that we have only a few hours left till we get on that plane home. Not looking forward to a 15 hour flight, but I am looking forward to getting home. Currently in LA where the weather is warm, nearly hot, and amazingly clear. So clear we can see blue sky and see clearly the mountains nearby. Have had a wonderful trip and can't really pick a favorite part as everything was so special from the colours in the north east to the beauty of Charleston and Savannah. Was wonderful to meet Daralene, Paula, Caren and Jamie in Syracuse and such a treat to stay with the lovely Gwen. Even managed to go "shopping" in Gwen's very own yarn shop, aka her craft room, so I have some lovely yarn to remember her by. So many good times, so many good memories. Talk to you all when I get home. Hugs to y'all.


Safe travels home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just popping in to say Hi. Will head back to the last TP and yesterdays digest so will probably be back this evening as have Guild this morning and need to do a couple of things before hand.
> Lots of interest at the Guild stall yesterday. Knew before I wernt hat no yarn for sale.
> HAd a lovely evening for the 60th. And now another one coming up- the day before Vicky is due so we are up in the air as to whether we go.


Oh wow, the baby is due!! Already?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Your comment made me think of Spike Milligan's poem about a sardine (although that refers to a submarine, not an aeroplane) so I had to go and find it.
> 
> A baby sardine
> Saw her first submarine:
> ...




That's funny. Spike Milligan always makes me laugh 
Love your new avatar Kate

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for both of your friends. Also for your sister as she grieves the loss of her fur baby.


I too hope both your friends get better soon Martina .
Also sorry to hear your sister lost her little companion hope the flowers cheer her up a little

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


That is one beautiful picture Julie . It looks a very idyllic place

Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i suppose i should throw in a disclaimer here - no - i am not a pot smoker - tried it - decided i didn't like it and that was that. i was married during the heighth of all the heavy drug use so missed that - which is fine. i really do live a fairly straight and narrow life - narrow at least. --- sam


 :thumbup: Me too Sam. Tried it once years ago... not good at all, just dizzy and felt sick. I do agree with the law for medical canibus though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is one beautiful picture Julie . It looks a very idyllic place
> 
> Sonja


Apparently it has masses of glow worms- I gather it was a lovely surprise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry that was my mistake not Margaret's!
> 
> :-( :lol:


I was just thinking I would have to go and have a look as I had no idea what she was talking about! Haven't read the rest of last weeks yet. Next step after this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Your comment made me think of Spike Milligan's poem about a sardine (although that refers to a submarine, not an aeroplane) so I had to go and find it.
> 
> A baby sardine
> Saw her first submarine:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just didn't want anyone to worry about me unnecessarily!


Because of course your partner doesn't matter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, had no data left last week so had to wair for this week. Been busy, with ups and downs, shed is very hot (no insulation), looking to move inwith a friend and her husband, going thirds in ecerything, so far no luck with finding somewhere suitable.
> 
> Admit to skip SSam's recipes this week as Brisbane is very hot with storm build up. Will be glad when storm season is over.
> 
> On a side note, learnt how to use a lycite (wooden thing that Gwennie put in her ktp goodie bag last year). Now have to make 1 as it is ideal for santa sacks and phone bags.


Sure sounds like you need to get out as you still have the worst weather to come. Hope you can find a place and that it works out with a couple like that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow, the baby is due!! Already?


3 weeks tomorrow (Sunday)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 3 weeks tomorrow (Sunday)


 Oh :shock: I thought you meant tomorrow!! LOL I didnt think the weeks had gone by THAT fast.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> 3 weeks tomorrow (Sunday)


Are you all prepared Margaret plenty of matchsticks to keep the eyes open 💤😄
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you all prepared Margaret plenty of matchsticks to keep the eyes open 💤😄
> Sonja


Thats what parents are for- throw the rotter back if it won't settle!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm boring along with you. Even if I wanted to try one I wouldn't have a clue how to go about it. But I have no desire to do so.


Exactly! There seems to be an assumption that those of us who were young in the sixties spent our teens and twenties high on one substance or another. It wasn't true in my case, nor, I suspect, was it true for the vast majority of my generation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats what parents are for- throw the rotter back if it won't settle!


That's true . I miss little ones in the house.Always knew from being young that I wanted to work in a nursery and have 2 children of my own got that part a bit wrong got the husband part a bit wrong to as apparently when I was little I was adamant that I was never getting married thought you got wiser as you got older 😄 Think it will be nice if I ever get any grandchildren 
Sonja


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's true . I miss little ones in the house.Always knew from being young that I wanted to work in a nursery and have 2 children of my own got that part a bit wrong got the husband part a bit wrong to as apparently when I was little I was adamant that I was never getting married thought you got wiser as you got older 😄 Think it will be nice if I ever get any grandchildren
> Sonja


When my sister was about eight, she announced that she was going to have five children and was never getting married! She has been married for 37 years and has one child! Probably better that she didn't fulfill her childhood ambition!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Exactly! There seems to be an assumption that those of us who were young in the sixties spent our teens and twenties high on one substance or another. It wasn't true in my case, nor, I suspect, was it true for the vast majority of my generation.


It never entered my head to even try anything not even cigarettes . Did try alcohol about 3 times when I was a teenager decided I didn't like it and that was the end of that . Friends were lucky they had a designated driver 😄
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It never entered my head to even try anything not even cigarettes . Did try alcohol about 3 times when I was a teenager decided I didn't like it and that was the end of that . Friends were lucky they had a designated driver 😄
> Sonja


Never tried smoking either. I do drink a little but never overdo it. Boring aren't we? But I'm happy being boring.
Food is my vice (well not sure if you can call a lot of what I like eat food if food should have nutrional value. If it something ingested no matter what the nutrional value then it is my vice). Well if it is to somehow enter my body.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Never tried smoking either. I do drink a little but never overdo it. Boring aren't we? But I'm happy being boring.
> Food is my vice (well not sure if you can call a lot of what I like eat food if food should have nutrional value. If it something ingested no matter what the nutrional value then it is my vice). Well if it is to somehow enter my body.


I'm happy too and junk food was my vice when I was younger although my brother and I did experiment and made our own pizzas with a few vegtables on and we did like a lot of fish . I don't eat as much junk food now but still can't resist chocolate😍
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> When my sister was about eight, she announced that she was going to have five children and was never getting married! She has been married for 37 years and has one child! Probably better that she didn't fulfill her childhood ambition!


 Definitely not an ambition that you want fulfilled . I've been married 37 year to , can't imagine 5 children would be permanently tired out . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely not an ambition that you want fulfilled . I've been married 37 year to , can't imagine 5 children would be permanently tired out .
> Sonja


I know not a few women who claim to be happy and the mother of of up to 13 children, I think they must have enjoyed the process! And of course you go on to have myriads of grand children and Gt grand children. I've also heard people say they don't do presents much when in this situation- just gets too expensive.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


Really beautiful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had not heard that before - very funny. --- sam


I first came across it in one of the boy's school reading books...come to think of it I'm sure one of them said this as their 'party piece' at Hallowe'en.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know not a few women who claim to be happy and the mother of of up to 13 children, I think they must have enjoyed the process! And of course you go on to have myriads of grand children and Gt grand children. I've also heard people say they don't do presents much when in this situation- just gets too expensive.


It does! When we all started having kids our family agreed to only buy for the children at Christmas and Birthdays, the adults only receiving a card. When each child reached 21 we stopped birthday presents for them (barring our own kids of course!) and when the final 3 reached 21 we stopped Christmas presents too. My DS#2 thought the Christmas arrangement very unfair as he worked out that the eldest had had 6 more Christmas presents than him....he would!! :roll: When the next generation began to arrive I decided to give to them for birthdays and Christmas....now that there are 11 to buy for I wonder if that was the right decision! :lol: It was really as I enjoy picking out gifts for them and am fortunate enough to have the money to buy them. I'll really have to start thinking about Christmas very soon as so far I've only got for 2 pressies bought.:shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never tried smoking either. I do drink a little but never overdo it. Boring aren't we? But I'm happy being boring.
> Food is my vice (well not sure if you can call a lot of what I like eat food if food should have nutrional value. If it something ingested no matter what the nutrional value then it is my vice). Well if it is to somehow enter my body.


I smoked from about age 16 until I was 24 when I just decided to stop...and fortunately didn't find it too hard to do so. I do drink, but not really on a regular basis. My parents always had drink in the house, but didn't drink unless we had guests....my dad used to go nuts as every time he went to the drinks cabinet there were no mixers left as my DB & I had drunk them, but as my mum used to tell him, better that than us drinking the alcohol! :lol: DH and I tend to drink more in the summer as we will sit outside with a drink before dinner, but there wasn't much of that going on _this_ year!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I smoked from about age 16 until I was 24 when I just decided to stop...and fortunately didn't find it too hard to do so. I do drink, but not really on a regular basis. My parents always had drink in the house, but didn't drink unless we had guests....my dad used to go nuts as every time he went to the drinks cabinet there were no mixers left as my DB & I had drunk them, but as my mum used to tell him, better that than us drinking the alcohol! :lol: DH and I tend to drink more in the summer as we will sit outside with a drink before dinner, but there wasn't much of that going on _this_ year!


I had about 1/2 glass last night at the 60th. And I think the time before was a few days before- for breakfast! I used Apple Cider for a Slow Cooker dish and had some left so what else could I do but finish it off? Sounds good alcohol for breakfast doesn't it? But it didn't seem like something that would keep well and couldn't waste the half glass now could I?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been away. What am I supposed to do with this list of names and photos or whatever? Do I look up the poster and see what they've put up?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I've been away. What am I supposed to do with this list of names and photos or whatever? Do I look up the poster and see what they've put up?


Well, that wasn't clear. I don't even know how to post a reply any more. I meant from the long list on page one.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


lovely spot for boating, envious here, love to go boating


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, sorry to hear about Gary's dad needing surgery and being left with problems, but do hope that after healing, the improvement will be worth it all. That is sad when families aren't there to help one another. Glad school is going well for your DGD and hope it continues. Loved that link about the Mohonk Knitting Retreat. I was hoping it was near me since it said Upstate NY, but I guess anything north of NYC is considered upstate. What a gorgeous place and the article was so well written. Thank you to the person who sent that to you and for you sharing it with us. Some of the cannulas do seem to slip out as I remember with mom. Sometimes we found she would wear them facing down as she didn't want it all the time. Glad you are doing well in spite of it not fitting in there right. All the leaves are off my trees now. Good wind storm yesterday and leaves were flying by the 2nd story window.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> 3 weeks tomorrow (Sunday)


So our grands must be due about the same date, Nov. 29? Ours is a girl, barring that the drs are correct which I think they are these days, Ive boughten enough girl stuff better hope they are correct! We are having her baby shower tomorrow. The other DDIL is not due until February and her friends are giving her shower thankfully! Too much work not enough time, with bdays, holidays and work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Darowil and Kate for keeping us up to date. I thought I was caught up but see I had missed quite a bit. Wish we had hearts for a symbol, but thank you so much. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> I had about 1/2 glass last night at the 60th. And I think the time before was a few days before- for breakfast! I used Apple Cider for a Slow Cooker dish and had some left so what else could I do but finish it off? Sounds good alcohol for breakfast doesn't it? But it didn't seem like something that would keep well and couldn't waste the half glass now could I?


We have apple cider that is non-alcoholic and we refer to hard apple cider as what has alcohol in it. In my teens I drank quite a bit for a while trying to fit in and bowing to peer pressure got sick too many times and quit. My ex is an alcoholic and I did not drink at all while with him. Now we occasionally have a drink sitting on the patio in nicer weather or when out to eat. I have learned that a glass of wine after an extremely stressful day can help me relax and let go of the day, though playing with the dogs can have the same effect so.......


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> Wow, am I going to make the first page? That is a first for me! Just popping in to say that we have only a few hours left till we get on that plane home. Not looking forward to a 15 hour flight, but I am looking forward to getting home. Currently in LA where the weather is warm, nearly hot, and amazingly clear. So clear we can see blue sky and see clearly the mountains nearby. Have had a wonderful trip and can't really pick a favorite part as everything was so special from the colours in the north east to the beauty of Charleston and Savannah. Was wonderful to meet Daralene, Paula, Caren and Jamie in Syracuse and such a treat to stay with the lovely Gwen. Even managed to go "shopping" in Gwen's very own yarn shop, aka her craft room, so I have some lovely yarn to remember her by. So many good times, so many good memories. Talk to you all when I get home. Hugs to y'all.


Safe travels. What a long trip and I am glad you got to see family, including your knitting family! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I was remembering our visit last night and what a special treat it was, but thinking we should have invited your husband to come in and eat with us. I will remember my visit with the special lady from Australia who stopped by for lunch with us. You sure did come a long way to wish Caren Bon Voyage for her new life. Nice for GrandmaPaula and I to be able to welcome you and say good-bye to Caren.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren, nothing better than a greeting from a pub in Scotland. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Can't wait to hear and see more.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

wannabear said:


> Well, that wasn't clear. I don't even know how to post a reply any more. I meant from the long list on page one.


I understood what you meant as Im sure others did also. Yes those are the pictures and other important items from the previous week so that we can easily look things up and keep up with the important things for those of us who have a hard time keeping up. Kate and Margaret/Darowil have been doing these for some time and they are a great help!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


A breathtaking photo!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i saw that on the news - that was quite a cloud. cleared the beach. --- sam


I just saw it on the news this morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Talk about peaceful and mystical looking....Lisa has taken another beautiful picture. Thanks for sharing.



Lurker 2 said:


> a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I understood what you meant as Im sure others did also. Yes those are the pictures and other important items from the previous week so that we can easily look things up and keep up with the important things for those of us who have a hard time keeping up. Kate and Margaret/Darowil have been doing these for some time and they are a great help!


Thanks! That is indeed a great help and much appreciated. Sam's recipes are amazing too. I hope he's using copy and paste. I'd hate to think he's typing all that out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RE: Darowil's GB being due....this pregnancy seems to have flown by.


sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow, the baby is due!! Already?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the new avatar....


KateB said:


> Really beautiful!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hope that Gary's dad has a quick and full recovery. Must be hard for his mom to not have anyone there with her. 

Mom has been a bit upset as I haven't had much time to spend with her doing things. She just doesn't understand that working takes a big toll and by the time I get my housework etc. done all I want to do is sit and knit or read. The housework gets pushed aside more than it should simply because I dont have the energy. We are going to go to a craft show in the next couple of weeks so hopefully that will help. She is here for the bday dinners etc. but that doesn't count in her mind because everyone is here and she wants time with me just the two of us. 

Have Wednesday off for Veteran's Day, most of the schools around us do not have it off anymore however it is something our superintendent finds important. The day before our school puts on a lunch and program for all of the senior citizens and veteran's in our district and then we have that day off. I plan to put away the Halloween decorations and slowly start getting out the winter/Christmas ones. Friday night the girls from work are getting together to dinner Merlot and a masterpiece. It is a place that teaches you to paint a pre-chosen picture while you drink wine or whatever your beverage of choice is and snack and have a good time with friends. I have done this once before and it was a lot of fun. Then Saturday we are having the bday party for the November bdays and will be decorating Christmas ornaments. I am trying to have some kind of an activity for the kids to do each month taking pictures and having something to take home to start creating some memories for DGS. So that he can see it at home at his moms house and remember being with us and making whatever. 

Well I've written a book about nothing, sorry. Hope that all have an enjoyable, pain free week ahead. Keeping all in need of prayers in mine daily.

Hugs


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Oh I forgot, congrats Caren, glad you have safely arrived! Look forward to hearing the tales of your new wonderful life and home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Wannabear (Wanda)! Welcome back; you've been gone quite awhile. I'm assuming you mean the summaries. This is so you can catch up from the previous week's activities/photos. We've found it very useful and thank KateB, Darowil, a occassionally Lurker2 for compiling this weekly.

What have you been up to? Anything on the needles?


wannabear said:


> I've been away. What am I supposed to do with this list of names and photos or whatever? Do I look up the poster and see what they've put up?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saw on the news that the beach at Sydney had a storm called a Tsunami Cloud rolling in. Hope that they (Denise & Lee) arrive safely and that any bad weather has already passed before they get there.


Oh my goodness, that really is something.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep, I said it's a great help but I didn't say thank you specifically. So thank you ladies for doing this so we don't have to miss anything.

I've been up to embroidery. It uses a sort of needle!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a book about nothing....it's just daily life and I enjoy hearing about it. Don't stress over the housework; it will always be there. Working at a school can be very draining. I'm so glad you mentioned the merlot/masterpiece thing. DH and I have reservations to go to one of these places on Monday the 9th. Seeing how he hasn't been getting home until 5:30/6 pm and we have to be there at 6:30 I may have to reshedule it yet again.  We received a gift certficate from a friend for this activity and it is good for a year but I really am looking forward to doing it.


Pup lover said:


> Hope that Gary's dad has a quick and full recovery. Must be hard for his mom to not have anyone there with her.
> 
> Mom has been a bit upset as I haven't had much time to spend with her doing things. She just doesn't understand that working takes a big toll and by the time I get my housework etc. done all I want to do is sit and knit or read. The housework gets pushed aside more than it should simply because I dont have the energy. We are going to go to a craft show in the next couple of weeks so hopefully that will help. She is here for the bday dinners etc. but that doesn't count in her mind because everyone is here and she wants time with me just the two of us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


Beautiful photo and what a special time Lisa must have had. Thank you for sharing this bit of New Zealand.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I smoked cigarettes from the age of 18 to 29. Have never touched one since I quit. I tried Mariana. Not a big fan and never touched any other drugs. Wasn't my thing. But I did drink (quite heavily at times) throughout the years. Quit before I got pregnant with Gage and maybe have A drink on new years eve.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never been good at hand embroidery. I'm sure with my eyesight I would be even worse now....LOL. I do some machine embroidery. In fact I have to get a ring pillow finished today for step daughter's wedding next weekend.


wannabear said:


> Yep, I said it's a great help but I didn't say thank you specifically. So thank you ladies for doing this so we don't have to miss anything.
> 
> I've been up to embroidery. It uses a sort of needle!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently it has masses of glow worms- I gather it was a lovely surprise.


Wow, that must have been something to experience.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thanks for all the recipes, it will take a while for me to read them all but after DH leaves on a short trip I will go through them better.

Gwen, love the idea for the vicks shower tablets. Printed that out along with your wedding chicken cordon bleu, which would be nice for Thanksgiving appetizers.

Hi Patches. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I can't keep up, but I do jump in anyway.

Darowil, the date for the DGC is almost here...wow. How exciting that is. Can't wait till you get to hold that wee one in your arms. Glad there was lots of interest about the Guild. :-D

Martina, sorry about your sister losing her cat. So hard for her. Also sorry to hear about the loss of sight in your friend's eye. If it gives you any hope, a friend of mine woke up with no sight in either eye and she not only regained her sight but is now able to drive again. Since the stroke was while she was sleeping, she has no idea how long it was till she received treatment. I know every person is different, but I do hope your friend has a similar outcome. I do hope your friend with exhaustion will get some energy. Energy is such a gift and without it, each day is so difficult.

Grandmapaula, wonderful that the report at the eye doctor was so good!!!! Agreed, it was so lovely to meet with Nicho. Black gloves, oh my, so hard on the eyes. Hope you have one of those great craft lights.

Sorlenna, so glad the report was good on the eyes for your partner.

Gagesmom, hope Gage enjoyed Halloween. It sure gets dark early.

Busyworkerbee, great that you will have a place that is insulated for the hot summer months coming up. Hope your birthday was special for you.

Kate, what fun with the Spike Milligan after Julie's post.:XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know not a few women who claim to be happy and the mother of of up to 13 children, I think they must have enjoyed the process! And of course you go on to have myriads of grand children and Gt grand children. I've also heard people say they don't do presents much when in this situation- just gets too expensive.


So true, mom didn't do birthday cards, christmas cards, or presents. She did go to baby showers and weddings and my sisters would go in on a present with her so we split the cost 4 ways and got something really nice. She just couldn't do it any more. She only had 7 children but the grandchildren and great grandchildren sure did come in droves.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam! I know it has been a while but I have been quite busy lately. DH had his bilateral knee replacements on 10/21 and after a two day stay at the hospital he was transitioned to a rehab hospital nearby. All went well until the nerve block wore off and my super duper macho hubby asked for pain meds, then I knew he was in severe pain. After a week at the rehab place I brought him home and he was able to make it downstairs where we have a spare guest room ( we have a two story house) and he has pretty much stayed there with me running up and downstairs constantly ( lost 6 lbs so far). We have a physical therapist that comes over 3 days a week for one hour each time and after her visits he is quite tired. Two more weeks to go and then he will be going to a physical therapist where they have a gym etc., 
Before he had his knees replace my DH kept saying it would be " a piece of cake" and I've asked him what cake ...his answer is "crumb cake" I think it's more like an "upside down cake" :lol: :lol: :lol: Good thing that he is in very good shape and really wants to get back on his bike asap to do his 30 miles+ but I think it will have to wait a while.   
Thanks for all those wonderful recipes, I might try some with apples.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Me too Sam. Tried it once years ago... not good at all, just dizzy and felt sick. I do agree with the law for medical canibus though.


I've never tried it, the smell makes me nauseous but I think it should be available for those with medical conditions that it helps. I saw a documentary about a little girl who had almost continuous seizures but when treated with cannabis oil they stopped & she could have a somewhat normal life, she has brain damage from the seizures. Her family had to move to Colorado as anywhere else they could be charged with child abuse for giving her. The drug. That seems crazy to me if it's helping so much


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats what parents are for- throw the rotter back if it won't settle!


 :lol:Oh, come on Grandma, you toon wild change when the " little rotter" gets here :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It never entered my head to even try anything not even cigarettes . Did try alcohol about 3 times when I was a teenager decided I didn't like it and that was the end of that . Friends were lucky they had a designated driver 😄
> Sonja


I've never smoked & can't stand the smell. DH used to smoke also but quit over 30 years ago, thank goodness.
I've never been a drinker either, have the occasional glass of wine-mu friends & family laugh at me because the only wine I like is the cheap fizzy stuff-Baby Duck or Arbor Mist but if I take a bottle somewhere it's always the first bottle empty & I only drink one glass. I don't like dry wine, yuk! I am almost always the designated driver, not that DH drinks much but now if you have more than 1drink you may not pass the test.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I


Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, sorry to hear about Gary's dad needing surgery and being left with problems, but do hope that after healing, the improvement will be worth it all. That is sad when families aren't there to help one another. Glad school is going well for your DGD and hope it continues. Loved that link about the Mohonk Knitting Retreat. I was hoping it was near me since it said Upstate NY, but I guess anything north of NYC is considered upstate. What a gorgeous place and the article was so well written. Thank you to the person who sent that to you and for you sharing it with us. Some of the cannulas do seem to slip out as I remember with mom. Sometimes we found she would wear them facing down as she didn't want it all the time. Glad you are doing well in spite of it not fitting in there right. All the leaves are off my trees now. Good wind storm yesterday and leaves were flying by the 2nd story window.


All the leaves are off the trees nearby and somehow in my garden luckily I raked most of them up yesterday because it started raining yesterday evening very heavily and it's just stopped about a hour ago so everywhere is soaking wet . Will have to look for my winter walking boots before I take dog back out 
Sonja


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats what parents are for- throw the rotter back if it won't settle!


Oh, dear!! you made me laugh so hard, Bob came in to see what was so funny. Now I can hear him laughing in the other room. Thanks for the giggle!!! :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

wannabear said:


> Yep, I said it's a great help but I didn't say thank you specifically. So thank you ladies for doing this so we don't have to miss anything.
> 
> I've been up to embroidery. It uses a sort of needle!


I like your avatar what a cute little face


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Until the last 2 years I bought Christmas presents for my whole family but that wasn't a lot of people my sister has 2 kids & my brother none so there were only 6 & I made alot of things & enjoy deciding what to get. I still buy/make for the niece& nephew but the adults now do a Chinese gift exchange for something about $30-last year I bought a Hickory Farms box of meat & cheese & a can of Tim Hortons coffee & a bottle of Carolans(like Baileys but better IMHO) both those went over well.
I'm having a harder time buying gifts for DH & sons now as they seem to just go buy what they want. I better decide on some things soon, I really don't like to just give them money & have nothing under the tree.



KateB said:


> It does! When we all started having kids our family agreed to only buy for the children at Christmas and Birthdays, the adults only receiving a card. When each child reached 21 we stopped birthday presents for them (barring our own kids of course!) and when the final 3 reached 21 we stopped Christmas presents too. My DS#2 thought the Christmas arrangement very unfair as he worked out that the eldest had had 6 more Christmas presents than him....he would!! :roll: When the next generation began to arrive I decided to give to them for birthdays and Christmas....now that there are 11 to buy for I wonder if that was the right decision! :lol: It was really as I enjoy picking out gifts for them and am fortunate enough to have the money to buy them. I'll really have to start thinking about Christmas very soon as so far I've only got for 2 pressies bought.:shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, what a beautiful picture, your niece sure travels some great places. I didn't know glow worms were real, thought it was just a cartoon thing.

Patocinzio, good to see you back, I'm glad your DHs surgery was successful & hopefully he will be back on the move soon.

Martina. Sorry to hear of your friends stroke, hope the eyesight loss is just temporary, would be so devastating to be blind.

Wanna bear, I don't remember seeing you on the tea party before, look forward to hearing about your life.

Kate, great new avatar of the GKs.

We are having a beautiful sunny morning here, the leaves are all ling gone here but the good news is, what snow we had has melted again, it's supposed to go up to 9C/45F today, that's just about unheard of here for this time of year, maybe I should get out & put up some Christmas lights.

We are going to the Roast Beef community supper in Spruce Lake tonight, my hometown as a teenager, 10 miles away. This one of their big fundraisers to keep the community hall operational for the year, the other being a dinner theatre in the spring. It's always a great meal & we see lots of people to visit with .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never been good at hand embroidery. I'm sure with my eyesight I would be even worse now....LOL. I do some machine embroidery. In fact I have to get a ring pillow finished today for step daughter's wedding next weekend.


Is it a big wedding? I saw that you are making appetizers but don't remember you talking about it much before. I probably just missed it. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Really beautiful!


It is beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It does! When we all started having kids our family agreed to only buy for the children at Christmas and Birthdays, the adults only receiving a card. When each child reached 21 we stopped birthday presents for them (barring our own kids of course!) and when the final 3 reached 21 we stopped Christmas presents too. My DS#2 thought the Christmas arrangement very unfair as he worked out that the eldest had had 6 more Christmas presents than him....he would!! :roll: When the next generation began to arrive I decided to give to them for birthdays and Christmas....now that there are 11 to buy for I wonder if that was the right decision! :lol: It was really as I enjoy picking out gifts for them and am fortunate enough to have the money to buy them. I'll really have to start thinking about Christmas very soon as so far I've only got for 2 pressies bought.:shock:


It is not that one is being mean- in my case I really have to factor in the cost of the postage, as well. And I have only two!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wanna bear, I don't remember seeing you on the tea party before, look forward to hearing about your life.


I used to be here all the time, but it has been a year, I imagine, since I spent much time here. There are probably lots of people who don't want to hear any more about my life!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Well, that wasn't clear. I don't even know how to post a reply any more. I meant from the long list on page one.


Wanda- it is just that the Tea Party got so long- we don't expect replies to the summaries- it is great to see you venturing back again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never smoked & can't stand the smell. DH used to smoke also but quit over 30 years ago, thank goodness.
> I've never been a drinker either, have the occasional glass of wine-mu friends & family laugh at me because the only wine I like is the cheap fizzy stuff-Baby Duck or Arbor Mist but if I take a bottle somewhere it's always the first bottle empty & I only drink one glass. I don't like dry wine, yuk! I am almost always the designated driver, not that DH drinks much but now if you have more than 1drink you may not pass the test.


I don't like the taste of alcohol at all , won't even eat chocolate if it has any in 
Soak my Christmas cake in orange juice 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> lovely spot for boating, envious here, love to go boating


Because Karapiro is man-made and very long and narrow, following the river, it is much used as a training ground for skullers and other rowers. Lisa had not expected the glow worms they were a bonus!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, what a beautiful picture, your niece sure travels some great places. I didn't know glow worms were real, thought it was just a cartoon thing.
> 
> Patocinzio, good to see you back, I'm glad your DHs surgery was successful & hopefully he will be back on the move soon.
> 
> ...


Glad you are having nice weather Bonnie , get them lights up quick before it changes 
Hope you have a nice evening and a lovely dinner 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> A breathtaking photo!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talk about peaceful and mystical looking....Lisa has taken another beautiful picture. Thanks for sharing.


She has, hasn't she!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Thanks! That is indeed a great help and much appreciated. Sam's recipes are amazing too. I hope he's using copy and paste. I'd hate to think he's typing all that out.


I believe he does that, and scanning in, too. I would love to hear how things are for you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

wannabear said:


> I used to be here all the time, but it has been a year, I imagine, since I spent much time here. There are probably lots of people who don't want to hear any more about my life!


Hello and welcome Wanda I wasn't here last time you visited but I would certainly like to here from you and what you get up to ,

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Beautiful photo and what a special time Lisa must have had. Thank you for sharing this bit of New Zealand.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that must have been something to experience.


We have a number of places where you can see them- especially Waitomo which has a large underground water system, cavern I guess, where people go through in boats and in places on foot- I have not ever been there though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So true, mom didn't do birthday cards, christmas cards, or presents. She did go to baby showers and weddings and my sisters would go in on a present with her so we split the cost 4 ways and got something really nice. She just couldn't do it any more. She only had 7 children but the grandchildren and great grandchildren sure did come in droves.


The multiplication from 7 really mounts up!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning all, woke up to a hard frost on the ground this morning, I have a feeling it's going to be a cold winter, I'm not ready. :? Well, I will never be ready, but that's beside the point. lol
David headed out fishing about an hour or so ago :shock: , I personally think he's slightly crazy, it's only 20 something degrees fahrenheit out there. 
Marla and I are off to the winter farmers market in about an hour or so, at least that is indoors where it's warm. 
Sam, thank you for the start to the week, once again you've done a fabulous job with recipes and all. 
Ladies, love the summaries as well, they make it so much easier to keep up with what's going on when life gets busy. 
Have a great day all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone. I am going to try and keep up.
> 
> Gigi


Hi Gigi!! I'm going to try too, but then I say that most weeks and it rarely happens, I just don't know where my days go anymore.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, what a beautiful picture, your niece sure travels some great places. I didn't know glow worms were real, thought it was just a cartoon thing.
> 
> Patocinzio, good to see you back, I'm glad your DHs surgery was successful & hopefully he will be back on the move soon.
> 
> ...


Lisa loves getting into remote places, and fortunately shares them, too. Glow worms are very definitely real but can be easily endangered where man is over-enthusiatic. I have seen them at the Buried Village part of what was destroyed in the Tarawera eruption of 1886 (I think I have the date right)


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning all, woke up to a hard frost on the ground this morning, I have a feeling it's going to be a cold winter, I'm not ready. :? Well, I will never be ready, but that's beside the point. lol


I'm feeling exactly the opposite. Last night I turned on the air conditioner to get rid of some of the mugginess in the house, and this morning we already had two thunderstorms. This is November!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hooray I have finally finished the gold top and the dinosaur cardigan that I was trying to make . Don't know why I didn't just pull it all out after I made the mistake of not changing the needles for the sleeves as it was just a tester to see if I could make my own cardy but for some reason I wanted to finish it . Now I have to decide what I want to make from my Christmas list can't make them all but I can make a few . Hmmm decisions decisions &#129300;
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hooray I have finally finished the gold top and the dinosaur cardigan that I was trying to make . Don't know why I didn't just pull it all out after I made the mistake of not changing the needles for the sleeves as it was just a tester to see if I could make my own cardy but for some reason I wanted to finish it . Now I have to decide what I want to make from my Christmas list can't make them all but I can make a few . Hmmm decisions decisions 🤔
> Sonja


Do we get to see them?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wow, am I going to make the first page? That is a first for me! Just popping in to say that we have only a few hours left till we get on that plane home. Not looking forward to a 15 hour flight, but I am looking forward to getting home. Currently in LA where the weather is warm, nearly hot, and amazingly clear. So clear we can see blue sky and see clearly the mountains nearby. Have had a wonderful trip and can't really pick a favorite part as everything was so special from the colours in the north east to the beauty of Charleston and Savannah. Was wonderful to meet Daralene, Paula, Caren and Jamie in Syracuse and such a treat to stay with the lovely Gwen. Even managed to go "shopping" in Gwen's very own yarn shop, aka her craft room, so I have some lovely yarn to remember her by. So many good times, so many good memories. Talk to you all when I get home. Hugs to y'all.


Hope that you had a great flight home and that it felt like it went by much faster than 15 hours worth.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party Sam, and for the summary ladies. Sorry you are having trouble with your cannula, and hope you get it sorted soon. It's good that you have some nice days. As you are not the baby sitter today I agree with your only stepping in if murder is close. What a shame that Gary's family aren't supportive of each other. I hope his Dad is soon feeling better.
> My sister phoned this evening to say her much loved cat had died on Wednesday morning. She is very sad as she was her constant companion. I have sent some flowers to try to brighten her up a little, although it doesn't make up for the loss of course.
> Please keep my friend Judith in your prayers as she has suddenly lost the sight in one eye following a mild stroke. The doctors have inserted a capsule of some sort to hopefully restore it. She has had to give up driving of course, and she is a very skilled embroiderer too. Also my friend Val still needs prayers as her progress is very slow and she is very tired all the time now. All take care and all needing them are in my prayers.


So sorry that your sister lost her pet, it is losing a family member, and hard every time it happens. 
Hoping that the capsule will help restore the sight, and prayers for Val also continuing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam - Several caught my eye, I'll have to go back and print them out.
> Margret and Kate, fantastic job, thanks.
> Gigi, great to see you back - we've missed you!
> Denise, safe travels - it was so good to meet you.
> ...


Wonderful news on your eye, if it continues to improve, that would be even better. Knitting on black gloves will surely give your eye a work out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I'm feeling exactly the opposite. Last night I turned on the air conditioner to get rid of some of the mugginess in the house, and this morning we already had two thunderstorms. This is November!


I just need to fly south for the winter, like the geese, visit all the KP members in the south, then come home in the spring. LOL! Think David would go for that idea? :wink:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, yeah. _Right,_ Kaye.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Checking in from iverness, Scotland where I'm enjoying myself. The weather has cooperated nicely. However the whales did not when we drive to John o Groats today. &#128542;&#128542;&#128078;&#128078;


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my Sweethearts,
It is raining here. Supposed to rain all day. I got up at seven, showered and washed and fixed my hair and went to the mall. Belks was having a sale on items they rarely discount. I got that done, then ran by Sallys to get hair products. I picked up Jim and I lunch and home I came. I hate driving in the rain. Too many crazy drivers out there.
I dont know if you all saw it, but recently there was a pattern, either on KP, here or the web of a doll for the Christmas Shoeboxes. They can also be given to police stations to have on hand for children in bad situations, cancer centers for children, etc. You cast on 40 sts with size eight needles. All rows are the garter stitch (84 rows total). You can use peach for legs, the center section can be done in eyelash yarn, sock yarn or variegated, then the peach for the head. A lady in my knitting group made one. She put seven rows black for shoes and two of white for socks. She also put several rows of yellow at the top for hair. When finished, she embroideried eyes, nose and mouth. She then folded and sewed in like a cylinder and filled it with wadding. You gather the neck. It just made the cutest doll and can be easily made for charity projects. I will try and get a picture to show you. Cutest pattern I have seen in a long time.
Think I told you all I got to visit (a very short visit) the Knutty Knitters LYS in Yazoo City. That is an awesome yarn shop. I am going back this summer when I have several hours to look.
I have had to set aside my sweater, socks, and afghan for a while. I have grafted crocheted name doilies to make for all the grandsons and for my four children. They have a name but all want one with crosses. The grandsons names I will give to parents to give to them when they marry. The whole thing started when Allyson asked me to make an Armstrong doily for a Christmas present. I didnt know if I would still be able to do it. It is done with the DMC size 30 crochet thread and a 14 needle. I was surprised I still could. It does hurt my hands and at night my eyes water and give me a hard time but I am getting it done. I know if I dont make them now, I may not be able to later. Guess I will make the three granddaughters and Welcome.
Two of the women in my knitting group are going to tour Ireland for the yarn shows. Doesnt that sound wonderful. Still am getting out every Wednesday and my family knows that is Moms Day.
SONJA, So glad to hear some good news on your son. Glad the tumors has shrunk and he will be able to take Chemo at home.
CAREN, Glad you have arrived safely in the UK. All the best on your new life.
Paula, I am so sorry you have had problems with your eyes but glad it is sounding bettern now.
SORLENNA, Prayers for your husband and his eyesight.
MARTINA, Prayers are being said for Val and for your friends and their special needs.
SAM, I am so sorry Garys dad is to have surgery and the family is not going to see to his care. What has happened to our families and their love and concern for their loved ones. We just saw how it should be in our sweet Daralene and her love and care for her Mom. Prayers are ongoing for this sad situation.
Wanda, good to see you and Pat posting.
GIGI!!!!!!!!!!!!! We all love to see you back.
KAYE JO, Come on South anytime honey. You may find it too hot here at times.
MARGARET, Where has the time gone. Isnt Vicky to have a CS?
DENISE, So glad you got to meet our sweet ladies of the KTP. Glad your visit was good and prayers for traveling mercies.
DAWN, One of my daughters stresses every year over money for Christmas. Jim and I both have told the children not to buy for us but they insist on doing so. Every year I ask for the same thing. A day out with my kids. That never flies. I do understand them being so busy with jobs and family. I was there once myself and am sure my parents felt they were not getting enough of my time. One can only do the best they can. You have a lot on your plate, hon. I am glad to hear of some fun activities with co-workers.
Still gonna sell my 5 interchangeable Chiagoos and get the shorter set. The 5 hurt my hands.
Off to play.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
MEL, I never forget to lift you up. Always in my heart.
GWEN, We are leaving for Atlanta the Sunday after Thanksgiving and will return on Thursday. Dont have details yet as to hotel, etc.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PAULA, glAd eye improving.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Oh, yeah. _Right,_ Kaye.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope I can tag along.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is her second marriage. She and fiance have been living together about 2 years and have planned it all themselves. Not sure how many attending but invited 60-80. It will be held outdoors at her soon to be mother-in-laws home. They've arranged for a huge event tent to be put up in case of rain. Sure hope it doesn't rain especially as hard as it did this morning. Will be watching the weather; so far it is suppose to be nice next Tues & Wed and then another storm front moving in for the weekend. We shall see....Younget daughter will be playing guitar and singing at wedding. She will be joined in singing with DstepD's other half sister (her mom's other daughter). I just finished making her a ring pillow that will fit inside a box made by my DH. I quilted the top of the pillow before embroidering the phrase they wanted on it. (not sure I like the phrase but it is not my wedding either...LOL) They will tie each one's ring on either side of the heart on the pillow.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Is it a big wedding? I saw that you are making appetizers but don't remember you talking about it much before. I probably just missed it. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well just come on down! Just be sure to leave your snow/frostness where you are...lol


Poledra65 said:


> I just need to fly south for the winter, like the geese, visit all the KP members in the south, then come home in the spring. LOL! Think David would go for that idea? :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty keep me posted as to when you will be in Atlanta. I'll keep watching for the news.


Bulldog said:


> Hello my Sweethearts,
> It is raining here. Supposed to rain all day. I got up at seven, showered and washed and fixed my hair and went to the mall. Belks was having a sale on items they rarely discount. I got that done, then ran by Sallys to get hair products. I picked up Jim and I lunch and home I came. I hate driving in the rain. Too many crazy drivers out there.
> I dont know if you all saw it, but recently there was a pattern, either on KP, here or the web of a doll for the Christmas Shoeboxes. They can also be given to police stations to have on hand for children in bad situations, cancer centers for children, etc. You cast on 40 sts with size eight needles. All rows are the garter stitch (84 rows total). You can use peach for legs, the center section can be done in eyelash yarn, sock yarn or variegated, then the peach for the head. A lady in my knitting group made one. She put seven rows black for shoes and two of white for socks. She also put several rows of yellow at the top for hair. When finished, she embroideried eyes, nose and mouth. She then folded and sewed in like a cylinder and filled it with wadding. You gather the neck. It just made the cutest doll and can be easily made for charity projects. I will try and get a picture to show you. Cutest pattern I have seen in a long time.
> Think I told you all I got to visit (a very short visit) the Knutty Knitters LYS in Yazoo City. That is an awesome yarn shop. I am going back this summer when I have several hours to look.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Patocenzio and Wannabear so happy to see you both back.&#9786;&#9786;

Betty....I sure do love you. You are always on my mind and forever in my heart.

Spent 4 1/2 hours down in the laundry room but got ALL the laundry done. &#128077;&#128077;

Also finished and cast off the baby blanket for the order. Woot woot. Just have to sew in ends and wash and block.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody that blanket is just beautiful. I know it will be cherished.


gagesmom said:


> Patocenzio and Wannabear so happy to see you both back.☺☺
> 
> Betty....I sure do love you. You are always on my mind and forever in my heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Question for those with more medical knowledge. The bruise from last weekend (still very very dark) has knots beneath it.
(It is feeling some better.) Should I be concerned about the knots?
I've never had a bruise this severe and am thinking it is just pooled blood.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Melody that blanket is just beautiful. I know it will be cherished.


Melody your blanket is lovely you have used such pretty colours

And Gwen I love your wedding pillow it's beautiful and your husband has made such a beautiful box to put it in 
Wish he lived closer would definitely ask him to work on my house think I would have to win the lottery first to afford such beautiful workmanship 
Sonja


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


So beautiful, Julie. What is that electric blue in the foreground?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Question for those with more medical knowledge. The bruise from last weekend (still very very dark) has knots beneath it.
> (It is feeling some better.) Should I be concerned about the knots?
> I've never had a bruise this severe and am thinking it is just pooled blood.


I don't know about your bruise and I don't have any special medical knowledge. However my son hit his shin when he was four or so years old and it bruised, and there was a lump there. It stayed there till finally I asked his doctor about it, and he said (as you say) that it was congealed blood and might take a long time to go away. It did. However if you feel otherwise, go mention it to your doctor, or maybe somebody here knows better than we do.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love baby blanket.
Gwen, hope your bruise heals quickly. 
Maya and I had our 45 minute walk. Fed four horses carrots and now the cow even comes to the fence for carrots. And Ziggy, the stallion and the most cautious about coming to the fence, Winnie when he sees me, meets me at the fence and let's me pet him. Such pleasure.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, the baby blanket is beautiful 
Gwennie. The ring pillow and box are beautiful, too. 
Julie, stunning photo of a gorgeous place.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone. I am going to try and keep up.
> 
> Gigi


Hello again, my friend! Nice to see you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wow, am I going to make the first page? That is a first for me! Just popping in to say that we have only a few hours left till we get on that plane home. Not looking forward to a 15 hour flight, but I am looking forward to getting home. Currently in LA where the weather is warm, nearly hot, and amazingly clear. So clear we can see blue sky and see clearly the mountains nearby. Have had a wonderful trip and can't really pick a favorite part as everything was so special from the colours in the north east to the beauty of Charleston and Savannah. Was wonderful to meet Daralene, Paula, Caren and Jamie in Syracuse and such a treat to stay with the lovely Gwen. Even managed to go "shopping" in Gwen's very own yarn shop, aka her craft room, so I have some lovely yarn to remember her by. So many good times, so many good memories. Talk to you all when I get home. Hugs to y'all.


I hope you have had a safe flight, as I imagine by now, you are already home.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Question for those with more medical knowledge. The bruise from last weekend (still very very dark) has knots beneath it.
> (It is feeling some better.) Should I be concerned about the knots?
> I've never had a bruise this severe and am thinking it is just pooled blood.


wannabear is right on. That lump is probably just a hematoma (blood tumor) and may take a long time to re-absorb. Expect it to not get any bigger than it is now. If it does get bigger, then it means that you still have an open blood vessel leaking out. At any rate, if it becomes increasingly tender or bigger, or you see it moving up your leg and not staying in one place, then get thee to the ER as it could be a DVT (deep vein thrombosis).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, thank you for all of the recipes. I can already tell you that the Pumpkin Pie Dip is delicious! I have made that for several years. I like to use either Club crackers or honey graham crackers to dip with, but Vanilla Wafers are also very good with it.

I am glad that Bailee is doing well at Defiance High School, and hope that continues.

Hope the cannula is behaving by now. 

Prayers for Gary's dad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the summaries. So helpful, and I was thinking about Julie's shortbread from last week. Hope to make that this week sometime. I am due for blood work Monday morning, and as usual, I am craving sweets right before it. I am trying to be good, and not bake or buy right now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party Sam, and for the summary ladies. Sorry you are having trouble with your cannula, and hope you get it sorted soon. It's good that you have some nice days. As you are not the baby sitter today I agree with your only stepping in if murder is close. What a shame that Gary's family aren't supportive of each other. I hope his Dad is soon feeling better.
> My sister phoned this evening to say her much loved cat had died on Wednesday morning. She is very sad as she was her constant companion. I have sent some flowers to try to brighten her up a little, although it doesn't make up for the loss of course.
> Please keep my friend Judith in your prayers as she has suddenly lost the sight in one eye following a mild stroke. The doctors have inserted a capsule of some sort to hopefully restore it. She has had to give up driving of course, and she is a very skilled embroiderer too. Also my friend Val still needs prayers as her progress is very slow and she is very tired all the time now. All take care and all needing them are in my prayers.


I am so sorry to hear your sister's cat has passed. I will keep her, and Judith in my prayers. Val remains in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam - Several caught my eye, I'll have to go back and print them out.
> Margret and Kate, fantastic job, thanks.
> Gigi, great to see you back - we've missed you!
> Denise, safe travels - it was so good to meet you.
> ...


Good news about your eye! Be sure to put something white in your lap while knitting those black gloves. It will make it easier to see.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Your comment made me think of Spike Milligan's poem about a sardine (although that refers to a submarine, not an aeroplane) so I had to go and find it.
> 
> A baby sardine
> Saw her first submarine:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: And that is exactly what I felt like last March when we flew to Washington state!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the start of another week. I am getting up early in the morning, probably before Sam goes to sleep. My alarm will go off around 2AM so that I can get ready for work and be there before 4 AM. I so enjoyed last weekend with the wedding and the trip to Defiance on my return trip home. Thanks for taking the time to get together-Sam, Tami and Kathy. We have been blessed with warm weather all week until today.
> 
> I met up with 5 knitters today to help them with their projects. They are such wonderful ladies and I enjoy seeing them and admiring their progress that they are making. They challenge me which is good.


You are welcome. I was happy to be there and see everyone!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry that you missed last week. I hope that you have good luck with finding better accommodation, it sounds very uncomfortable there. Glad you learnt the lunettes, I found it fun once I got into it.


The string/lace that a lucet makes is nice. It is very similar to the round kumihimo braids.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


Beautiful, and peaceful looking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do we get to see them?


I'll post a picture tomorrow


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Well, that wasn't clear. I don't even know how to post a reply any more. I meant from the long list on page one.


Hello again Wannabear! I am sure by now someone has answered your question.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Question for those with more medical knowledge. The bruise from last weekend (still very very dark) has knots beneath it.
> (It is feeling some better.) Should I be concerned about the knots?
> I've never had a bruise this severe and am thinking it is just pooled blood.


Don't have any medical knowledge Gwen , but i do remember falling down the stairs couldn't stop myself as I had my youngest who was a baby in my arms ended up with a very painful bruise at the bottom of my back which turned into a large lump the bruise eventually went but the lump stayed for months 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwennie, I once ran into the corner of a table, bruised myself and didn't think too much of it till showering the next morning when I touched that place, nearly ended up on the space station with the pain of the egg sized lump that had appeared. It took ages to go away. If in doubt have a word with your doctor. And if it gets worse, off to the ER as previously advised.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! I know it has been a while but I have been quite busy lately. DH had his bilateral knee replacements on 10/21 and after a two day stay at the hospital he was transitioned to a rehab hospital nearby. All went well until the nerve block wore off and my super duper macho hubby asked for pain meds, then I knew he was in severe pain. After a week at the rehab place I brought him home and he was able to make it downstairs where we have a spare guest room ( we have a two story house) and he has pretty much stayed there with me running up and downstairs constantly ( lost 6 lbs so far). We have a physical therapist that comes over 3 days a week for one hour each time and after her visits he is quite tired. Two more weeks to go and then he will be going to a physical therapist where they have a gym etc.,
> Before he had his knees replace my DH kept saying it would be " a piece of cake" and I've asked him what cake ...his answer is "crumb cake" I think it's more like an "upside down cake" :lol: :lol: :lol: Good thing that he is in very good shape and really wants to get back on his bike asap to do his 30 miles+ but I think it will have to wait a while.
> Thanks for all those wonderful recipes, I might try some with apples.


I am glad your DH is doing well with the knee replacements, tho not as well as he expected! You might want to suggest that he raises the seat on his bicycle when he is able to get back on it. A friend of ours had one knee done Aug 10. He has done very well, was about 2 weeks ahead of schedule with PT on his own before the therapist even saw him. He tries to ride daily, and has said that when his foot on the pedal gets to the top, it does hurt, raised his seat and it is much better. By the time he's been on the bike for a few minutes, he is fine again, just needs to get it stretched back out again.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad to be back but it will be sporadic, depending on DH.


gagesmom said:


> Patocenzio and Wannabear so happy to see you both back.☺☺
> 
> Betty....I sure do love you. You are always on my mind and forever in my heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not that one is being mean- in my case I really have to factor in the cost of the postage, as well. And I have only two!


I wasn't counting my 2 in with the other 11!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I used to be here all the time, but it has been a year, I imagine, since I spent much time here. There are probably lots of people who don't want to hear any more about my life!


Of course we want to hear about your life! We are friends here, and share so much, learn so much, and care so much. That is what makes this place so wonderful.

Can you make the wontons the day before, and then cook them that morning, to make it easier on you?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks I'll let him know. He is having more of a problem with the right one than with the left one so far. It has not been too long since the surgery and having done both at the same time, we know its going to be a long recovery.


tami_ohio said:


> I am glad your DH is doing well with the knee replacements, tho not as well as he expected! You might want to suggest that he raises the seat on his bicycle when he is able to get back on it. A friend of ours had one knee done Aug 10. He has done very well, was about 2 weeks ahead of schedule with PT on his own before the therapist even saw him. He tries to ride daily, and has said that when his foot on the pedal gets to the top, it does hurt, raised his seat and it is much better. By the time he's been on the bike for a few minutes, he is fine again, just needs to get it stretched back out again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just need to fly south for the winter, like the geese, visit all the KP members in the south, then come home in the spring. LOL! Think David would go for that idea? :wink:


Yeah, ahuh, yeah, right! NOT! :lol: Just like my DH wouldn't really be happy if I took the RV and went to Arizona with our friends for the winter! Even tho he said "bye"!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Checking in from iverness, Scotland where I'm enjoying myself. The weather has cooperated nicely. However the whales did not when we drive to John o Groats today. 😞😞👎👎


Hello! I am so glad you are safely there and happy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is her second marriage. She and fiance have been living together about 2 years and have planned it all themselves. Not sure how many attending but invited 60-80. It will be held outdoors at her soon to be mother-in-laws home. They've arranged for a huge event tent to be put up in case of rain. Sure hope it doesn't rain especially as hard as it did this morning. Will be watching the weather; so far it is suppose to be nice next Tues & Wed and then another storm front moving in for the weekend. We shall see....Younget daughter will be playing guitar and singing at wedding. She will be joined in singing with DstepD's other half sister (her mom's other daughter). I just finished making her a ring pillow that will fit inside a box made by my DH. I quilted the top of the pillow before embroidering the phrase they wanted on it. (not sure I like the phrase but it is not my wedding either...LOL) They will tie each one's ring on either side of the heart on the pillow.


Beautiful! Both the box and the pillow. I sort of agree on the message, too bad they couldn't think of something else to rhyme with hold!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Patocenzio and Wannabear so happy to see you both back.☺☺
> 
> Betty....I sure do love you. You are always on my mind and forever in my heart.
> 
> ...


The blanket is so pretty! I need to go down and switch loads, myself. I only have a couple more to do, then I am caught up on our laundry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, love baby blanket.
> Gwen, hope your bruise heals quickly.
> Maya and I had our 45 minute walk. Fed four horses carrots and now the cow even comes to the fence for carrots. And Ziggy, the stallion and the most cautious about coming to the fence, Winnie when he sees me, meets me at the fence and let's me pet him. Such pleasure.


I am glad you are feeling up to walking Maya. The horses and the cow know a good thing when they see it! It says a lot about you and Maya that Ziggy will come to you and let you pet him, if he is that cautious. Makes me smile to think about it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is a reality show here "19 and counting" - about one a year - their oldest son just got married and he says he is going to do the same thing. that"s carrying "gift from God" a little too far in my book. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I know not a few women who claim to be happy and the mother of of up to 13 children, I think they must have enjoyed the process! And of course you go on to have myriads of grand children and Gt grand children. I've also heard people say they don't do presents much when in this situation- just gets too expensive.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Wannabear.....that's what I was thinking.


wannabear said:


> I don't know about your bruise and I don't have any special medical knowledge. However my son hit his shin when he was four or so years old and it bruised, and there was a lump there. It stayed there till finally I asked his doctor about it, and he said (as you say) that it was congealed blood and might take a long time to go away. It did. However if you feel otherwise, go mention it to your doctor, or maybe somebody here knows better than we do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks I'll let him know. He is having more of a problem with the right one than with the left one so far. It has not been too long since the surgery and having done both at the same time, we know its going to be a long recovery.


I have another friend who had both done at the same time. She has done well. Yes, it takes longer with both at the same time. I had to grin when you said his piece of cake had turned into crumb cake! I am glad he has some humor with it. Perhaps the right knee was in worse condition than the left, so will take longer to get back to doing well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when ed and i go out for dinner we usually each have one beer - and then i want to snap my fingers and be in bed immediately. there was a time when i drank too much - glad that stopped. smoking on the other hand put me where i am today. not complaining - just fact. --- sam



darowil said:


> I had about 1/2 glass last night at the 60th. And I think the time before was a few days before- for breakfast! I used Apple Cider for a Slow Cooker dish and had some left so what else could I do but finish it off? Sounds good alcohol for breakfast doesn't it? But it didn't seem like something that would keep well and couldn't waste the half glass now could I?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah wannabear - so good to see you back - they are items from last week's ktp - hope we start seeing lots of you. --- sam



wannabear said:


> I've been away. What am I supposed to do with this list of names and photos or whatever? Do I look up the poster and see what they've put up?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks flyty1n....thank goodness. It is on my side just below the rib cage. Doesn't seem to be getting bigger and surprising not sore to pressure.but I will watch it.


flyty1n said:


> wannabear is right on. That lump is probably just a hematoma (blood tumor) and may take a long time to re-absorb. Expect it to not get any bigger than it is now. If it does get bigger, then it means that you still have an open blood vessel leaking out. At any rate, if it becomes increasingly tender or bigger, or you see it moving up your leg and not staying in one place, then get thee to the ER as it could be a DVT (deep vein thrombosis).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

copy and paste and i are great friends - although i have to reformat them so they work. --- sam



wannabear said:


> Thanks! That is indeed a great help and much appreciated. Sam's recipes are amazing too. I hope he's using copy and paste. I'd hate to think he's typing all that out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami (assuming the wonton questions was for me) Seeing how I need to make a minimum of 5 dozen I don't have enough pans to do so but it will not be too bad. I can prepare the filling the day before and that will help a good bit.


tami_ohio said:


> Of course we want to hear about your life! We are friends here, and share so much, learn so much, and care so much. That is what makes this place so wonderful.
> 
> Can you make the wontons the day before, and then cook them that morning, to make it easier on you?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saw on the news that the beach at Sydney had a storm called a Tsunami Cloud rolling in. Hope that they (Denise & Lee) arrive safely and that any bad weather has already passed before they get there.


It is storm season for east coast of Australia, while most are lovely to watch as they pass (from shelter, of course) the odd few are deadly anddestructive. My poor little car ended up buried under doona and pergola sides yesterday s we were experexperiencing small hail. Will goout shortly and remove everything and hang it on back clothes line to dry


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

martina said:


> Sorry that you missed last week. I hope that you have good luck with finding better accommodation, it sounds very uncomfortable there. Glad you learnt the lunettes, I found it fun once I got into it.


Yes, that cord will be handy for a lot of things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pat I had both done simultaniously and was hard but time wise not too much longer than just having one done. The had me up walking just a couple hours after surgery and I had to walk daily. When finally put into PT instead of them coming to me they did water therapy which though difficult was easier than non-water therapy. This was 13 years ago and now the same surgeon will not do bilateral replacement. I was 49 at the time. Sending healing prayers for your DH...and for you!


patocenizo said:


> Thanks I'll let him know. He is having more of a problem with the right one than with the left one so far. It has not been too long since the surgery and having done both at the same time, we know its going to be a long recovery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, page 13 and I am caught up.

I am tired today. DH is working afternoon shift for the weekend. After he left, I went to Aldi and Walmart for some groceries. I left $28 at Aldi! I didn't think I spent that much, but I sure did. Of course while there, I remembered things that I needed and had forgotten to put on a list. Then a stop at the bead shop. I bought a pattern today for a poinsettia bracelet. I had thought I would come home, switch laundry, and get started on it. Not. I needed to get online and order an item for DD for her S/O's Christmas gift. It was over half off! Then attempted to finish off emails, but dozed off for a bit. Finished that and came here. I haven't even been on Face Book today! 

Last week was so nice. DH took 4 days vacation along with having the weekend off. The original plan was 2 days vacation, but with the weather so nice and warm, he took 2 more, and we moved from Deshler, 40 minutes from Sam, to a camp ground closer to home. We got parked, and came home to check mail and vote, then back to the campground with dinner on the way. You have seen the photos from my weekend meet ups with Dawn and Jeanette, Sam, Kathy, Mary, & Matthew. When I get the photos out of the camera, I will post some of the campground. We spent the time slowly doing stuff that needed doing to the RV for the winter, stuff we usually do in a hurry, so it was nice to be able to take our time. I do need to vacuum again, and get a few more things out of the cupboards but then I am done inside. 

Last evening, we went to a fish supper with DH's cousin who just moved back here from California. His wife passed away early last year, March I think, and this is where his remaining family is. He has purchased a house in a 55 and over community. We went and spent the rest of the evening with him. It is a very nice house. He has always wanted a pool table, so bought one. It was the first thing he bought! We played about 9 games with him. It was the first we have played pool in years. Didn't do too badly. I even won a game. The guys won the rest. It was a really nice relaxing evening. We will be doing it again.

It is now 6:45 and I need to find something for supper. All are in my prayers. See you later!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to you dh to speed up the healing. what a great side effect - the lost of 6 pounds. hope he is soon able to go up and down stairs. is that a stationary bike or riding his bicycle outside? --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! I know it has been a while but I have been quite busy lately. DH had his bilateral knee replacements on 10/21 and after a two day stay at the hospital he was transitioned to a rehab hospital nearby. All went well until the nerve block wore off and my super duper macho hubby asked for pain meds, then I knew he was in severe pain. After a week at the rehab place I brought him home and he was able to make it downstairs where we have a spare guest room ( we have a two story house) and he has pretty much stayed there with me running up and downstairs constantly ( lost 6 lbs so far). We have a physical therapist that comes over 3 days a week for one hour each time and after her visits he is quite tired. Two more weeks to go and then he will be going to a physical therapist where they have a gym etc.,
> Before he had his knees replace my DH kept saying it would be " a piece of cake" and I've asked him what cake ...his answer is "crumb cake" I think it's more like an "upside down cake" :lol: :lol: :lol: Good thing that he is in very good shape and really wants to get back on his bike asap to do his 30 miles+ but I think it will have to wait a while.
> Thanks for all those wonderful recipes, I might try some with apples.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm thinking that it reflects back on the proposal being in an antique shop looking at an item she had been looking for and he and the store owner had put a sign on it saying "sold" and the ring was inside the item. But still I just dont' like the idea of being "sold". Oh well....it's done and it s their choice. 


tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful! Both the box and the pillow. I sort of agree on the message, too bad they couldn't think of something else to rhyme with hold!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> when ed and i go out for dinner we usually each have one beer - and then i want to snap my fingers and be in bed immediately. there was a time when i drank too much - glad that stopped. smoking on the other hand put me where i am today. not complaining - just fact. --- sam


When much younger I could drink, eat and start again. Once I got pregnant with DD, that changed my metabolism so much that I can only drink very small amounts once in a great while. And DH and I neither one could ever drink beer. It just never agreed with us. DH smoked for years. He quit about 2000. I smoked for about 2 months before we got married, due to stress at work, and getting things done for the wedding. DH didn't like it, so would share a cigarette with me. A pack would last me a week! Now, we can't stand the smell of it. And he has better lungs than I do. I am the one who has asthma.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sure sounds like you need to get out as you still have the worst weather to come. Hope you can find a place and that it works out with a couple like that.


We are looking for somewhere that is set up for dual living so we are not in each others faces all the time. Ideally 3 bed with granny flat. There are some around, so fingers crossed to getting one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> So beautiful, Julie. What is that electric blue in the foreground?


The sky reflected in the water!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami (assuming the wonton questions was for me) Seeing how I need to make a minimum of 5 dozen I don't have enough pans to do so but it will not be too bad. I can prepare the filling the day before and that will help a good bit.


 :lol: :lol: Yes the question was for you! When I went back to edit my comment on the ring pillow and the box your DH made, I must have edited the wrong comment!  At least you can do some of the prep the day before. How will you keep them hot once made, to transport to the wedding, and wait until time for the reception? Do you have a large electric roaster to put them in? Or would that not work?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Melody, the baby blanket is beautiful
> Gwennie. The ring pillow and box are beautiful, too.
> Julie, stunning photo of a gorgeous place.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was amazing watching the clouds move over the beach in the news clip; sure cleared the beach of people. Hope your car wasn't damaged and that you. The past two weeks we have been inundated with rain and are still having lots and lots of rain. So tired of it.


busyworkerbee said:


> It is storm season for east coast of Australia, while most are lovely to watch as they pass (from shelter, of course) the odd few are deadly anddestructive. My poor little car ended up buried under doona and pergola sides yesterday s we were experexperiencing small hail. Will goout shortly and remove everything and hang it on back clothes line to dry


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful, and peaceful looking. Thanks for sharing.


That is my pleasure- maybe one day I will persuade someone to come visit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll post a picture tomorrow


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm thinking that it reflects back on the proposal being in an antique shop looking at an item she had been looking for and he and the store owner had put a sign on it saying "sold" and the ring was inside the item. But still I just dont' like the idea of being "sold". Oh well....it's done and it s their choice.


Then perhaps it will bring happy memories when they look at the pillow years from now. I do know what you mean, tho. Hopefully, the thought to finish the phrase, is "sold on you"! It doesn't rhyme, tho, so left it off. At least that is my hope for them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We are looking for somewhere that is set up for dual living so we are not in each others faces all the time. Ideally 3 bed with granny flat. There are some around, so fingers crossed to getting one.


Keeping fingers crossed for you. Just read about your car in the storm. Hope it is ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I wasn't counting my 2 in with the other 11!


 :thumbup: It is just I have started a practise of mid-year presents as well as Birthday and Christmas- I am going to have to curtail my own expectations!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Just wanted to add, Gary's family is not so unusual. My own is a bit like that. I know my family hides things from me but that means I cannot provide emotional support or even an ear.

Alsolost interest in funny weed when living in bording house as a few residents would gather on verandah nd share. The smoke was noxious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is a reality show here "19 and counting" - about one a year - their oldest son just got married and he says he is going to do the same thing. that"s carrying "gift from God" a little too far in my book. --- sam


And when you prod deeper you often don't like what you uncover!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


Now that is a great spot for floating along, just relaxing


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is my pleasure- maybe one day I will persuade someone to come visit!


I would love to do that some day, but they will need to find another way to get me there. A sardine I do not like to be! I don't think I could handle 24 hours on a plane. To Seattle, Washington, it took us 45 minutes to Chicago, then 4 hours to Seattle. I think it would be approximately the same to LA, then the 15 hours it took Denise to get home. Plus all the lay over time...... Hmmm, beam me up, Scottie? except beam me to New Zealand, instead of outer space, please!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll just have to put them in the MIL's oven once there (wrapped in foil). I mentioned that to DstepD about my concern that they should be warm but she said not to worry about it. I'm doing just that....not worrying about it. My oldest DD is the "big cheese" of a catering division of a chain restaurant (manages all the restaurants from Louisiana, MS, GA FL, and all the way up to coast to NY) and she will be coordinating all the food so I have to do is show up with it.


tami_ohio said:


> :lol: :lol: Yes the question was for you! When I went back to edit my comment on the ring pillow and the box your DH made, I must have edited the wrong comment!  At least you can do some of the prep the day before. How will you keep them hot once made, to transport to the wedding, and wait until time for the reception? Do you have a large electric roaster to put them in? Or would that not work?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Now that is a great spot for floating along, just relaxing


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would love to do that some day, but they will need to find another way to get me there. A sardine I do not like to be! I don't think I could handle 24 hours on a plane. To Seattle, Washington, it took us 45 minutes to Chicago, then 4 hours to Seattle. I think it would be approximately the same to LA, then the 15 hours it took Denise to get home. Plus all the lay over time...... Hmmm, beam me up, Scottie? except beam me to New Zealand, instead of outer space, please!


lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not true wanda - you were missed and we do want to hear all about what you were doing in the past year. --- sam



wannabear said:


> I used to be here all the time, but it has been a year, I imagine, since I spent much time here. There are probably lots of people who don't want to hear any more about my life!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why was it built? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Because Karapiro is man-made and very long and narrow, following the river, it is much used as a training ground for skullers and other rowers. Lisa had not expected the glow worms they were a bonus!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute avatar wanda - what is his/her name. at least your winters are a little better than ours - shouldn't be as cold. --- sam



wannabear said:


> I'm feeling exactly the opposite. Last night I turned on the air conditioner to get rid of some of the mugginess in the house, and this morning we already had two thunderstorms. This is November!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely not an ambition that you want fulfilled . I've been married 37 year to , can't imagine 5 children would be permanently tired out .
> Sonja


Well the house certainly gets crowded and noisy. My sister has a son amd 5 girls ranging from 26 down to 9. Both the 26 yo and the 19 yo have differing levels of aspergers and a coupke of other issues. Also included is the 18 yo boyfriend/fiance as the part time girl friend for Peter. The 3 youngest girls make enough noise without the rest or adding in 3 birds that can set each other off. (Mawcaw, rosela parrot and love bird).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to what Sam has said....If I remember correctly you were possibly moving/relocating/downsizing when we last heard from you. If so, I do hope you are now settled and that life has evened out for you. Some changes we have to go through can be so stressful. For me the goal is to not let those changes define who we are unless it is for the betterment. Anyway, truly am glad to see you back with us and look forward to hearing more from you.


thewren said:


> not true wanda - you were missed and we do want to hear all about what you were doing in the past year. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> why was it built? --- sam


It formed behind the Hydro-electric Dam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear from you betty - what takes you to atlanta? hope you have time to visit a couple of yarn shops with gwen. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello my Sweethearts


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it's a little strange but then it's not me getting married - but it's a great looking box. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> This is her second marriage. She and fiance have been living together about 2 years and have planned it all themselves. Not sure how many attending but invited 60-80. It will be held outdoors at her soon to be mother-in-laws home. They've arranged for a huge event tent to be put up in case of rain. Sure hope it doesn't rain especially as hard as it did this morning. Will be watching the weather; so far it is suppose to be nice next Tues & Wed and then another storm front moving in for the weekend. We shall see....Younget daughter will be playing guitar and singing at wedding. She will be joined in singing with DstepD's other half sister (her mom's other daughter). I just finished making her a ring pillow that will fit inside a box made by my DH. I quilted the top of the pillow before embroidering the phrase they wanted on it. (not sure I like the phrase but it is not my wedding either...LOL) They will tie each one's ring on either side of the heart on the pillow.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

P8 and need to get going for the day. Bbl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful blanket melody - you finished yours faster than i finished bentley's. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Patocenzio and Wannabear so happy to see you both back.☺☺
> 
> Betty....I sure do love you. You are always on my mind and forever in my heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you paint the picture in your avatar. love the shawl you are wearing. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Glad to be back but it will be sporadic, depending on DH.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check email. TTYL


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

He does cycling outside. He used to do century rides but now he does 30+ , or rather he did before this surgery. Thanks for the healing thoughts.


thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to you dh to speed up the healing. what a great side effect - the lost of 6 pounds. hope he is soon able to go up and down stairs. is that a stationary bike or riding his bicycle outside? --- sam


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news about your eye! Be sure to put something white in your lap while knitting those black gloves. It will make it easier to see.


Thanks for the reminder about white on the lap - going to go get a white towel right now! Between that and the Ott light I'll get through this - I hope :roll: :-D


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for all the wonderful recipes.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute avatar wanda - what is his/her name. at least your winters are a little better than ours - shouldn't be as cold. --- sam


That is our little dog Maisie who died several years back. Now we have a big dog only. I need to change over to her picture. We'd also like to have another dog like Maisie, who was some kind of Pomeranian mix. I see a good many of them around but I don't think they have any particular name.

And when I speak of 'we', that's just me and my youngest daughter, Maddie. Aside from our pets, we're it now.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto to what Sam has said....If I remember correctly you were possibly moving/relocating/downsizing when we last heard from you. If so, I do hope you are now settled and that life has evened out for you. Some changes we have to go through can be so stressful. For me the goal is to not let those changes define who we are unless it is for the betterment. Anyway, truly am glad to see you back with us and look forward to hearing more from you.


Nope, in the past I was trying to hang onto the house I have. It's way too big for us but I've modified the mortgage and the payment is about half what it was before. I don't want to sell the house till the market picks up here. We are a real holdout against the growing economy - our little hole in the wall town. Funnily enough, I've been looking online lately at tiny houses. Do you know about the tiny house movement? I can't decide if I'd go crazy in a space that small or magically turn all zen and serene. Nowhere to keep my books though! The books are a necessity.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My moms BF lives in Nevada and her daughter has cancer in her spine and I believe her brain. She was on a lot of morphine every day for pain and didn't get out of bed. She started using the cannabis oil, is off of the morphine completely and is able to be up and about though not doing much yet.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never tried it, the smell makes me nauseous but I think it should be available for those with medical conditions that it helps. I saw a documentary about a little girl who had almost continuous seizures but when treated with cannabis oil they stopped & she could have a somewhat normal life, she has brain damage from the seizures. Her family had to move to Colorado as anywhere else they could be charged with child abuse for giving her. The drug. That seems crazy to me if it's helping so much


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DS3 just called is on his way to use computer. I can read from Kindle easier to post here though. Spend the day shopping, laundry, vacuuming, dusting and boiling chicken for a chicken cassarole and chicken soup, made 56 cupcakes, cut vegies, made dip for said vegies, browned burger for a chili cheese dip, and made Southern Strawberry Punch Bowl Cake for the shower tomorrow. Will be sooo glad when this is over. Love my 2 new daughters, and am happy that the one thought for us to do this for the other one, whom no-one in her family or none of her friends are doing diddly for her. Thankfully, the other ones friends are doing her shower. I have never done one before and dont think I ever will again!! My hands and right leg are screaming at me, have literally not sat down all day till now except for grabbing a quick bite for supper. 

DH has been sleeping since 10 this morning. Did 3 12 hour shifts in a row, really wiped him out. Usually has no more than 2 days in a row, they have a new manager though (finally) and so things are changing a bit. DS3 asked if I was sure he was still alive. lol He's been up to visit the bathroom at least once that I heard so pretty sure he's still alive. We will end up passing each other in the hallway me on the way to bed and him getting up. 

Have to throw the chili cheese dip together in the morning and put it in the crockpot, need to cut the cucumbers and then just load everything up and haul it in to the yoga studio which is where we are having the shower. I have a list of things for the morning so hopefully I don't forget anything. Going to go soak in a hot tub then will try to catch up before I fall asleep.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Got me with the beef stew. 
Karena


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome back Wannabear and Patocenizo. It is good to hear from you once again. 

The weather today feels like November, but the sun was out which was nice. I worked from 4 AM- Noon today and then met the guys for lunch. Afterwards we went to the grocery store and got some items on sale. Matthew wanted to know what was on my list. The boys got a cart to get beverages of their choice (they don't drink any type of alcohol). Matthew decided to grab my cart and take off for the milk section of the store. He kept asking to pay for the groceries so we could get out of the store because there were too many people there. I cut my shopping short for his sake. We then had to get to one more store to get something for tomorrow's potluck at church. I have been knitting and doing laundry since I got home, but I really want to get some sleep right now. I have enjoyed reading what everyone is doing these past few days. I get so tired that I don't comment on as much as I would like.

Julie...I do enjoy the photos of your area of the world. Such beauty that surrounds you and your family.

Tami...I am glad that you and DH had beautiful time off together.

Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome back Wannabear and Patocenizo. It is good to hear from you once again.
> 
> The weather today feels like November, but the sun was out which was nice. I worked from 4 AM- Noon today and then met the guys for lunch. Afterwards we went to the grocery store and got some items on sale. Matthew wanted to know what was on my list. The boys got a cart to get beverages of their choice (they don't drink any type of alcohol). Matthew decided to grab my cart and take off for the milk section of the store. He kept asking to pay for the groceries so we could get out of the store because there were too many people there. I cut my shopping short for his sake. We then had to get to one more store to get something for tomorrow's potluck at church. I have been knitting and doing laundry since I got home, but I really want to get some sleep right now. I have enjoyed reading what everyone is doing these past few days. I get so tired that I don't comment on as much as I would like.
> 
> ...


We do Urban Desert too, Pacer- but there are some lovely places off the beaten track!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I forgot to mention the photo of the gorge was awesome. Looked so soothing and relaxing.&#128077;

Decide to knit up a hat tonight to match the blanket. 
Thank you all for your kind words about the blanket &#9786;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I forgot to mention the photo of the gorge was awesome. Looked so soothing and relaxing.👍
> 
> Decide to knit up a hat tonight to match the blanket.
> Thank you all for your kind words about the blanket ☺


It does, doesn't it?

Lovely soft colours in your hat and blanket.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Question for those with more medical knowledge. The bruise from last weekend (still very very dark) has knots beneath it.
> (It is feeling some better.) Should I be concerned about the knots?
> I've never had a bruise this severe and am thinking it is just pooled blood.


I had a terrible bruise like that after my hysterectomy ( I told the surgeon I thought he got up on the operating table & kicked the sh-- out of me! He was not amused), it became very hard & lumpy, & took a month to go away. My doctor said he thought they missed tying of a blood vessel.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is a reality show here "19 and counting" - about one a year - their oldest son just got married and he says he is going to do the same thing. that"s carrying "gift from God" a little too far in my book. --- sam


I also think that's crazy. Seems to be quite a few young people having more children, 3 or 4, than our generation when most of our friends had 2. I went to school with several who were part of big Catholic families of 8-10.

My grandpa was one of 18 but 2 actually belonged to hs oldest sister who died in childbirth of her 2nd child.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll just have to put them in the MIL's oven once there (wrapped in foil). I mentioned that to DstepD about my concern that they should be warm but she said not to worry about it. I'm doing just that....not worrying about it. My oldest DD is the "big cheese" of a catering division of a chain restaurant (manages all the restaurants from Louisiana, MS, GA FL, and all the way up to coast to NY) and she will be coordinating all the food so I have to do is show up with it.


Great! Now I see why you are not worried about it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks for the reminder about white on the lap - going to go get a white towel right now! Between that and the Ott light I'll get through this - I hope :roll: :-D


You are welcome. Don't do like I did when I made DH's black gloves. I worked on them at the bar at the social club we belong to! Not well lit. But that is also where I do a lot of my knitting. I get yelled at if I don't bring it with me! :lol: I took the workshop on glove making, but had to modify the pattern as I went because of the weight gain in his fingers. I could compensate for the palms and wrist easily enough, but getting the fingers right was a pain. He really has custom made gloves!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now I remember. Glad you've been able to do some modifications. I've seen those tiny houses (through a show on tv) and think how serene and peaceful but know in reality I would probably feel like I was in a cage they are so small. And like you said, where would you put all your books or whatever; for me it would be yarn and books. I probably would have to have a second tiny house just for that!. I know what you mean about hanging on in such a stressful economic time too. Never thought I'd be this age and this financially depressed...i.i. broke! Ah well, such is life and we will survive one way or another.


wannabear said:


> Nope, in the past I was trying to hang onto the house I have. It's way too big for us but I've modified the mortgage and the payment is about half what it was before. I don't want to sell the house till the market picks up here. We are a real holdout against the growing economy - our little hole in the wall town. Funnily enough, I've been looking online lately at tiny houses. Do you know about the tiny house movement? I can't decide if I'd go crazy in a space that small or magically turn all zen and serene. Nowhere to keep my books though! The books are a necessity.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kate, love the new avatar. 


David and I were watching the Tiny House show, and we both decided that we couldn't live in that small an area, he said maybe if it meant we could retire and move to Cody so he could fish every day, I said it would be fine if we had a bigger second one that would hold my yarn, sewing machines, etc. lol David laughed, we will never downsize that small.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I bet you said..."gee thanks a lot doc!" The bruise is actually getting better. I can kind of lie on that side for a very short time now but not long enough to sleep that way. See...


Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a terrible bruise like that after my hysterectomy ( I told the surgeon I thought he got up on the operating table & kicked the sh-- out of me! He was not amused), it became very hard & lumpy, & took a month to go away. My doctor said he thought they missed tying of a blood vessel.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now I remember. Glad you've been able to do some modifications. I've seen those tiny houses (through a show on tv) and think how serene and peaceful but know in reality I would probably feel like I was in a cage they are so small. And like you said, where would you put all your books or whatever; for me it would be yarn and books. I probably would have to have a second tiny house just for that!. I know what you mean about hanging on in such a stressful economic time too. Never thought I'd be this age and this financially depressed...i.i. broke! Ah well, such is life and we will survive one way or another.


LOL! Too funny that I was just posting about that. And could you imagine all our dogs in houses that small, you'd need one just for Sydney, the way I'd need one just for Buster, then of course the yarn and such.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, lovely blanket & hat, I'm sure the recipient will love it.

We had a great supper, ate too much but everything was all so good, lots of homegrown vegetables &roast beef & ham. They had a great crowd, over 230, my friend was 230 & more came after her We visited with lots of people we don't see very often.

I did some sewing today, am making bunny hugs for both GKs for Christmas, have Zacks 3/4 done & Addison about 1/2, I started hers first & was going to use the purple minky I'm making it from for the cuffs & waistband as I couldn't find ribbing to match & didn't want to use black but have decided it's not stretchy enough so searched online & hopefully found some that will match if the monitor picture is accurate.

Gwen, lovely pillow but I agree, kind of a different sentiment. That box is lovely, Brantley is a real craftsman.

I think I have t start commenting on each thing as I see it when I am pages behind like I was tonight , seems I always forget some of the things I was going to comment on, am I getting CRAFT or what?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And Sydney's would have to have his own leather sofa...LOL


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Too funny that I was just posting about that. And could you imagine all our dogs in houses that small, you'd need one just for Sydney, the way I'd need one just for Buster, then of course the yarn and such.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I bet you said..."gee thanks a lot doc!" The bruise is actually getting better. I can kind of lie on that side for a very short tie now but not long enough to sleep that way. See...


 :shock: 
The bruise shape looks like a Klingon bird of prey. lol, Okay, I watch way too much syfy. 
I hope that you are using Arnica or something to help it heal quickly, that looks way too painful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And Sydney's would have to have his own leather sofa...LOL


 :XD: And Buster is rather partial to our loveseat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I bet you said..."gee thanks a lot doc!" The bruise is actually getting better. I can kind of lie on that side for a very short tie now but not long enough to sleep that way. See...


Wow, that is a mess, no wonder you couldn't lay on it. Glad it's improving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i suppose i should throw in a disclaimer here - no - i am not a pot smoker - tried it - decided i didn't like it and that was that. i was married during the heighth of all the heavy drug use so missed that - which is fine. i really do live a fairly straight and narrow life - narrow at least. --- sam


That's okay Sam, we'd love you the same either way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am using ProCare which has arnica in it. Put it on 3 times a day. Actually looks worse than it feels now. Sore but ot like it was the first couple of days. Hmmmm....Klingon bird of prey you say....if it starts to attack I'll let you know to call Spock, Bones, or Capt. Kirk.


Poledra65 said:


> :shock:
> The bruise shape looks like a Klingon bird of prey. lol, Okay, I watch way too much syfy.
> I hope that you are using Arnica or something to help it heal quickly, that looks way too painful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now I remember. Glad you've been able to do some modifications. I've seen those tiny houses (through a show on tv) and think how serene and peaceful but know in reality I would probably feel like I was in a cage they are so small. And like you said, where would you put all your books or whatever; for me it would be yarn and books. I probably would have to have a second tiny house just for that!. I know what you mean about hanging on in such a stressful economic time too. Never thought I'd be this age and this financially depressed...i.i. broke! Ah well, such is life and we will survive one way or another.


I've seen those shows but couldn't imagine living in such a little space, have to go outside to change your mind
:roll: 
Luckily I'm sure we will be able to stay in our house as long as we are able to look after the yard, hopefully many more years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If I out live my DH I will have to sell; no way I could maintain it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen those shows but couldn't imagine living in such a little space, have to go outside to change your mind
> :roll:
> Luckily I'm sure we will be able to stay in our house as long as we are able to look after the yard, hopefully many more years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I bet you said..."gee thanks a lot doc!" The bruise is actually getting better. I can kind of lie on that side for a very short time now but not long enough to sleep that way. See...


OUCH! I am glad it's getting better.........


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I forgot to mention the photo of the gorge was awesome. Looked so soothing and relaxing.👍
> 
> Decide to knit up a hat tonight to match the blanket.
> Thank you all for your kind words about the blanket ☺


So cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am using ProCare which has arnica in it. Put it on 3 times a day. Actually looks worse than it feels now. Sore but ot like it was the first couple of days. Hmmmm....Klingon bird of prey you say....if it starts to attack I'll let you know to call Spock, Bones, or Capt. Kirk.


That is good, I know that procare will help alot. 
 I'll send them right over if you have any hints of attack. lol


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh dear Lord Gwen it looks painful. Bubble wrap on the way.&#128558;

It is approaching 11:45pm and it is waaaaaaay past my bedtime. Night all. Hugs and love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Nope, in the past I was trying to hang onto the house I have. It's way too big for us but I've modified the mortgage and the payment is about half what it was before. I don't want to sell the house till the market picks up here. We are a real holdout against the growing economy - our little hole in the wall town. Funnily enough, I've been looking online lately at tiny houses. Do you know about the tiny house movement? I can't decide if I'd go crazy in a space that small or magically turn all zen and serene. Nowhere to keep my books though! The books are a necessity.


Wonderful that you were able to work things out so that you can stay in your home where you are comfortable, and wait until the housing market is better before trying to sell. 
Books *are* a necessity, I agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yeah, ahuh, yeah, right! NOT! :lol: Just like my DH wouldn't really be happy if I took the RV and went to Arizona with our friends for the winter! Even tho he said "bye"!


 :XD: David said only if he can just go fish while I'm gone. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just come on down! Just be sure to leave your snow/frostness where you are...lol


 I sure don't want to take it with. lolol

Love the box and pillow, it is interesting phrasing, but hopefully it has more meaning to them than the phrase says, but either way, as long as they are happy for the long haul.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Patocenzio and Wannabear so happy to see you both back.☺☺
> 
> Betty....I sure do love you. You are always on my mind and forever in my heart.
> 
> ...


That's lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Betty! I'm so glad that you are still getting out to knitting on Wednesdays, I know you really enjoy it and it is good for you. 

 I'm used to San Antonio so I wouldn't mind the heat at all.  
Now the 20s here at night, I mind, very glad that I have central heat here that we didn't have in Texas. 

I hope that you are having less pain than you were, would love to see your crochet when you are done, I need to pull out my hooks and crochet up some doilies after the holidays. 

Every shop we go into these days has towels or plaques or something that says "love you to the moon and back", and I always think of you.  
Hugs and love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Checking in from iverness, Scotland where I'm enjoying myself. The weather has cooperated nicely. However the whales did not when we drive to John o Groats today. 😞😞👎👎


Be sure to post lots of pics when you are settled home with wifi.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Been going back and forth between here and some quilting/sewing/knitting sites. Didn't realize how late it was. think I will turn in for the night. 

Kaye Jo it is unbelieale to me tht you are already having low temps in the 20 F area.....Brrrrrrr. Would love to visit all the states but goodness don't think I could adjust to such cold. I do remember you are from Alaska. Wow...what temperature differences you've experience from there to Tx and now Wy. 

Take care everyone. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Been going back and forth between here and some quilting/sewing/knitting sites. Didn't realize how late it was. think I will turn in for the night.
> 
> Kaye Jo it is unbelieale to me tht you are already having low temps in the 20 F area.....Brrrrrrr. Would love to visit all the states but goodness don't think I could adjust to such cold. I do remember you are from Alaska. Wow...what temperature differences you've experience from there to Tx and now Wy.
> 
> Take care everyone. {{{hugs}}}


Sleep well, and no more tripping up!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! I know it has been a while but I have been quite busy lately. DH had his bilateral knee replacements on 10/21 and after a two day stay at the hospital he was transitioned to a rehab hospital nearby. All went well until the nerve block wore off and my super duper macho hubby asked for pain meds, then I knew he was in severe pain. After a week at the rehab place I brought him home and he was able to make it downstairs where we have a spare guest room ( we have a two story house) and he has pretty much stayed there with me running up and downstairs constantly ( lost 6 lbs so far). We have a physical therapist that comes over 3 days a week for one hour each time and after her visits he is quite tired. Two more weeks to go and then he will be going to a physical therapist where they have a gym etc.,
> Before he had his knees replace my DH kept saying it would be " a piece of cake" and I've asked him what cake ...his answer is "crumb cake" I think it's more like an "upside down cake" :lol: :lol: :lol: Good thing that he is in very good shape and really wants to get back on his bike asap to do his 30 miles+ but I think it will have to wait a while.
> Thanks for all those wonderful recipes, I might try some with apples.


Welcome back Pat! Good to see you, I hope that DH heals quickly, and that the pain is getting better. I have several friends who have had knees done and are doing so much better now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Been going back and forth between here and some quilting/sewing/knitting sites. Didn't realize how late it was. think I will turn in for the night.
> 
> Kaye Jo it is unbelieale to me tht you are already having low temps in the 20 F area.....Brrrrrrr. Would love to visit all the states but goodness don't think I could adjust to such cold. I do remember you are from Alaska. Wow...what temperature differences you've experience from there to Tx and now Wy.
> 
> Take care everyone. {{{hugs}}}


 :lol: Yes, I think I left my good sense in Texas, where I should be. lol But I do like being close to family, if only I could convince them that they'd be just as happy in Texas, and warmer... Don't think they'll buy it though. lol

Have a good night Gwen, sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm going to head to bed, I live such an exciting life. lolol
Sweet dreams everyone!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> So our grands must be due about the same date, Nov. 29? Ours is a girl, barring that the drs are correct which I think they are these days, Ive boughten enough girl stuff better hope they are correct! We are having her baby shower tomorrow. The other DDIL is not due until February and her friends are giving her shower thankfully! Too much work not enough time, with bdays, holidays and work.


Yep 29th. She was saying the other day the baby had dropped so shouldn't be late if she was right. But that will just make it seem even worse if she is late. I haven't got much- waiting till I know what it is so I can get and make winter clothes. She has plenty for summer. I have plenty of planned knitting but as always I am running lat!. On the last stages of a light cotton blanket right now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i bet it won't be long before he is back doing the 30+. you can't keep a good man down. -- sam



patocenizo said:


> He does cycling outside. He used to do century rides but now he does 30+ , or rather he did before this surgery. Thanks for the healing thoughts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome katy - another idahoan - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us and hope you wlll come back very soon - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



katy said:


> Thank you for all the wonderful recipes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maisie certainly knew how to take a good picture - very cute. hope you find another one just like her. --- sam



wannabear said:


> That is our little dog Maisie who died several years back. Now we have a big dog only. I need to change over to her picture. We'd also like to have another dog like Maisie, who was some kind of Pomeranian mix. I see a good many of them around but I don't think they have any particular name.
> 
> And when I speak of 'we', that's just me and my youngest daughter, Maddie. Aside from our pets, we're it now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We have apple cider that is non-alcoholic and we refer to hard apple cider as what has alcohol in it. In my teens I drank quite a bit for a while trying to fit in and bowing to peer pressure got sick too many times and quit. My ex is an alcoholic and I did not drink at all while with him. Now we occasionally have a drink sitting on the patio in nicer weather or when out to eat. I have learned that a glass of wine after an extremely stressful day can help me relax and let go of the day, though playing with the dogs can have the same effect so.......


My father's famiy had a history of alcoholism and a family disease which while not directly related has an increased incidence of alcoholism in family members so I have always been very cautious to never drink because I am feeling down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and me both - i decided if i ever lived in a tiny house it would need a basement for my books and yarn. i live in just under 400 sqft - if it had some storage it would be perfect - a basement would be even better. ---- sam



wannabear said:


> Nope, in the past I was trying to hang onto the house I have. It's way too big for us but I've modified the mortgage and the payment is about half what it was before. I don't want to sell the house till the market picks up here. We are a real holdout against the growing economy - our little hole in the wall town. Funnily enough, I've been looking online lately at tiny houses. Do you know about the tiny house movement? I can't decide if I'd go crazy in a space that small or magically turn all zen and serene. Nowhere to keep my books though! The books are a necessity.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am definitely for medical marijana (why can't i spell this?) - it does help. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> My moms BF lives in Nevada and her daughter has cancer in her spine and I believe her brain. She was on a lot of morphine every day for pain and didn't get out of bed. She started using the cannabis oil, is off of the morphine completely and is able to be up and about though not doing much yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love good beef stew also - what have you been doing lately? -- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Got me with the beef stew.
> Karena


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Yep, I said it's a great help but I didn't say thank you specifically. So thank you ladies for doing this so we don't have to miss anything.
> 
> I've been up to embroidery. It uses a sort of needle!


Well there is no doubt it is needle but not something I ever liked (if you saw my Peter Rabbits first face you would see why! It was on here a few weeks ago and the first effort was terrible.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is definitely a frame of mind thing - i have a friend that is planning on living in one completely off the grid - using the sun and wind to make his electricity. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Kate, love the new avatar.
> 
> David and I were watching the Tiny House show, and we both decided that we couldn't live in that small an area, he said maybe if it meant we could retire and move to Cody so he could fish every day, I said it would be fine if we had a bigger second one that would hold my yarn, sewing machines, etc. lol David laughed, we will never downsize that small.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you do something gwen you really do it up in spades. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And I bet you said..."gee thanks a lot doc!" The bruise is actually getting better. I can kind of lie on that side for a very short time now but not long enough to sleep that way. See...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a bunny hug? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, lovely blanket & hat, I'm sure the recipient will love it.
> 
> We had a great supper, ate too much but everything was all so good, lots of homegrown vegetables &roast beef & ham. They had a great crowd, over 230, my friend was 230 & more came after her We visited with lots of people we don't see very often.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was going to post photos from my weekend away last weekend and just noticed them. So here are a few.
Kapunda was the first mining town in Australia and Cornish miners from Cornwall in the UK had a huge impact here (and indeed on many paerts of our state). So Kapunda has a huge statue of a COrnish MIner on the outskirts. In front of him the wall is built as a mine train pulling the cooper mined from the mine. We had a walk round the mine which was interesting but it was too dark fro photos.
The ducks are in their pond which is almost dry in this photo. Occasionally it gets that dry by the end of summer and this was the beginning of summer so everyone was very worried about the pond and what the ducks woul do. Well when we saw Yvonne again this Friday she informed me that the pduck pond is now full! As I mentioned last week Kapunda was one place that had a huge amount of rain and had some floodin gin the art gallery. Unfortuneally the water came from the roof and so much of the art work was rain damaged. But it does seem that the Art Gallery was the only damage in the town


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you will know how big or small to make them. --- sam



darowil said:


> Yep 29th. She was saying the other day the baby had dropped so shouldn't be late if she was right. But that will just make it seem even worse if she is late. I haven't got much- waiting till I know what it is so I can get and make winter clothes. She has plenty for summer. I have plenty of planned knitting but as always I am running lat!. On the last stages of a light cotton blanket right now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how tall was the statue? --- sam



darowil said:


> I was going to post photos from my weekend away last weekend and just noticed them. So here are a few.
> Kapunda was the first mining town in Australia and Cornish miners from Cornwall in the UK had a huge impact here (and indeed on many paerts of our state). So Kapunda has a huge statue of a COrnish MIner on the outskirts. In front of him the wall is built as a mine train pulling the cooper mined from the mine. We had a walk round the mine which was interesting but it was too dark fro photos.
> The ducks are in their pond which is almost dry in this photo. Occasionally it gets that dry by the end of summer and this was the beginning of summer so everyone was very worried about the pond and what the ducks woul do. Well when we saw Yvonne again this Friday she informed me that the pduck pond is now full! As I mentioned last week Kapunda was one place that had a huge amount of rain and had some floodin gin the art gallery. Unfortuneally the water came from the roof and so much of the art work was rain damaged. But it does seem that the Art Gallery was the only damage in the town


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and you will know how big or small to make them. --- sam


And if the baby is like its mother and aunt it won't grow quickly. Both girls were a fair size, (8llb 101/2 and 8 llb31/2) but then put on weight slowly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I just saw this on FB and thought you all might find in interesting/funny ... tips for wedded bliss from the 50s

http://www.startsatsixty.com.au/living/tips-for-wedded-bliss-from-the-1950s


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! I know it has been a while but I have been quite busy lately. DH had his bilateral knee replacements on 10/21 and after a two day stay at the hospital he was transitioned to a rehab hospital nearby. All went well until the nerve block wore off and my super duper macho hubby asked for pain meds, then I knew he was in severe pain. After a week at the rehab place I brought him home and he was able to make it downstairs where we have a spare guest room ( we have a two story house) and he has pretty much stayed there with me running up and downstairs constantly ( lost 6 lbs so far). We have a physical therapist that comes over 3 days a week for one hour each time and after her visits he is quite tired. Two more weeks to go and then he will be going to a physical therapist where they have a gym etc.,
> Before he had his knees replace my DH kept saying it would be " a piece of cake" and I've asked him what cake ...his answer is "crumb cake" I think it's more like an "upside down cake" :lol: :lol: :lol: Good thing that he is in very good shape and really wants to get back on his bike asap to do his 30 miles+ but I think it will have to wait a while.
> Thanks for all those wonderful recipes, I might try some with apples.


Glad your husband is recovering- sounds much as expected but he would like it to be quicker! I'm sure you'll be glad as well when he can do more for himself. Is the weight loss a good thing for you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you notice they were written by a man - the woman had a few screws loose. unfortunately oldest daughter heather would cmpletely agree and has raised her daughters to believe the same thing. sad in my book. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I just saw this on FB and thought you all might find in interesting/funny ... tips for wedded bliss from the 50s
> 
> http://www.startsatsixty.com.au/living/tips-for-wedded-bliss-from-the-1950s


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it is definitely a frame of mind thing - i have a friend that is planning on living in one completely off the grid - using the sun and wind to make his electricity. --- sam


There is a lady over on main that has done just that . She posts about her life in the woods . Herself and her husband are doing everything themselves. Lots of hard work but fun too . 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is her second marriage. She and fiance have been living together about 2 years and have planned it all themselves. Not sure how many attending but invited 60-80. It will be held outdoors at her soon to be mother-in-laws home. They've arranged for a huge event tent to be put up in case of rain. Sure hope it doesn't rain especially as hard as it did this morning. Will be watching the weather; so far it is suppose to be nice next Tues & Wed and then another storm front moving in for the weekend. We shall see....Younget daughter will be playing guitar and singing at wedding. She will be joined in singing with DstepD's other half sister (her mom's other daughter). I just finished making her a ring pillow that will fit inside a box made by my DH. I quilted the top of the pillow before embroidering the phrase they wanted on it. (not sure I like the phrase but it is not my wedding either...LOL) They will tie each one's ring on either side of the heart on the pillow.


What lovely gifts!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Until the last 2 years I bought Christmas presents for my whole family but that wasn't a lot of people my sister has 2 kids & my brother none so there were only 6 & I made alot of things & enjoy deciding what to get. I still buy/make for the niece& nephew but the adults now do a Chinese gift exchange for something about $30-last year I bought a Hickory Farms box of meat & cheese & a can of Tim Hortons coffee & a bottle of Carolans(like Baileys but better IMHO) both those went over well.
> I'm having a harder time buying gifts for DH & sons now as they seem to just go buy what they want. I better decide on some things soon, I really don't like to just give them money & have nothing under the tree.


I like the Carolans as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Melody that blanket is just beautiful. I know it will be cherished.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have a number of places where you can see them- especially Waitomo which has a large underground water system, cavern I guess, where people go through in boats and in places on foot- I have not ever been there though.


I don't think we get them in South Australia but there are places in Victoria that have them. We saw a few last year when we were in NZ but no really good shows of them. Somehow we missed the areas that had the most.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> MARGARET, Where has the time gone. Isnt Vicky to have a CS?
> .


You are sounding more cheerful today Betty which is lovley to hear (not saying to always sound cheerful but that it is good that you are).
CS is not the plan at this stage.
She wants to get out of the hospital and into the hotel ASAP. The private hospitals here have one or two nights in the hosptial and then 2 or 3 in a hotel with a midwife oncall. A great idea- you aren't sick after a normal delivery but how nice to have a nice place with food provided and someone on hand to help if yo need it rahter than be pushed home quickly. 
I appreciated my time in the hospital without the demands of home but a hotel would be even better- could enjoy it rahter than just appreciate it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Question for those with more medical knowledge. The bruise from last weekend (still very very dark) has knots beneath it.
> (It is feeling some better.) Should I be concerned about the knots?
> I've never had a bruise this severe and am thinking it is just pooled blood.


If it is feeling better it is probably OK. The knots are likely to be blood clots that will slowly dissolve. But doctors have more knowledge and can see it so if you are concerned get it checked- and definatelly if it gets worse at this stage.Also if it so nasty have you done any underlying damage? Not liekly though if feeling better.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The multiplication from 7 really mounts up!


It sure does. I know from first hand experience😀


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Patocenzio and Wannabear so happy to see you both back.☺☺
> 
> Betty....I sure do love you. You are always on my mind and forever in my heart.
> 
> ...


looks good Melody


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks I'll let him know. He is having more of a problem with the right one than with the left one so far. It has not been too long since the surgery and having done both at the same time, we know its going to be a long recovery.


Yes- he doesn't have a knee he can rely on to help him get around on. Rather difficult to move much with two painful knees.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We are looking for somewhere that is set up for dual living so we are not in each others faces all the time. Ideally 3 bed with granny flat. There are some around, so fingers crossed to getting one.


That sounds like a good option- praying you can find somethingsuitables.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would love to do that some day, but they will need to find another way to get me there. A sardine I do not like to be! I don't think I could handle 24 hours on a plane. To Seattle, Washington, it took us 45 minutes to Chicago, then 4 hours to Seattle. I think it would be approximately the same to LA, then the 15 hours it took Denise to get home. Plus all the lay over time...... Hmmm, beam me up, Scottie? except beam me to New Zealand, instead of outer space, please!


Cruise- here and back! Flying from here to NZ or in reverse is not that long so you could fit all us downunder in and see something of the country as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> always good to hear from you betty - what takes you to atlanta? hope you have time to visit a couple of yarn shops with gwen. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I bet you said..."gee thanks a lot doc!" The bruise is actually getting better. I can kind of lie on that side for a very short time now but not long enough to sleep that way. See...


That's one big bruise Gwen . Glad to hear it's getting better 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also think that's crazy. Seems to be quite a few young people having more children, 3 or 4, than our generation when most of our friends had 2. I went to school with several who were part of big Catholic families of 8-10.
> 
> My grandpa was one of 18 but 2 actually belonged to hs oldest sister who died in childbirth of her 2nd child.


About 20 years ago I heard of one of the towns GPs telling one of his patients that she had too many children and must stop. She looked at him and said what like you? He had 5 at the time I think it was- more than his patient had.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I was going to post photos from my weekend away last weekend and just noticed them. So here are a few.
> Kapunda was the first mining town in Australia and Cornish miners from Cornwall in the UK had a huge impact here (and indeed on many paerts of our state). So Kapunda has a huge statue of a COrnish MIner on the outskirts. In front of him the wall is built as a mine train pulling the cooper mined from the mine. We had a walk round the mine which was interesting but it was too dark fro photos.
> The ducks are in their pond which is almost dry in this photo. Occasionally it gets that dry by the end of summer and this was the beginning of summer so everyone was very worried about the pond and what the ducks woul do. Well when we saw Yvonne again this Friday she informed me that the pduck pond is now full! As I mentioned last week Kapunda was one place that had a huge amount of rain and had some floodin gin the art gallery. Unfortuneally the water came from the roof and so much of the art work was rain damaged. But it does seem that the Art Gallery was the only damage in the town


Lovely pictures Margaret , glad to here the ducks still have a pond not so good to hear about the damage to the gallery 
 Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now I remember. Glad you've been able to do some modifications. I've seen those tiny houses (through a show on tv) and think how serene and peaceful but know in reality I would probably feel like I was in a cage they are so small. And like you said, where would you put all your books or whatever; for me it would be yarn and books. I probably would have to have a second tiny house just for that!. I know what you mean about hanging on in such a stressful economic time too. Never thought I'd be this age and this financially depressed...i.i. broke! Ah well, such is life and we will survive one way or another.


We could have 3- one for David's books, one for my yarn etc and one to live in. Somehow I think we may as well stick to a larger house! Not that i have seen these small houses


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I bet you said..."gee thanks a lot doc!" The bruise is actually getting better. I can kind of lie on that side for a very short time now but not long enough to sleep that way. See...


Looks nasty but OK (if that makes sense!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was going to post photos from my weekend away last weekend and just noticed them. So here are a few.
> Kapunda was the first mining town in Australia and Cornish miners from Cornwall in the UK had a huge impact here (and indeed on many paerts of our state). So Kapunda has a huge statue of a COrnish MIner on the outskirts. In front of him the wall is built as a mine train pulling the cooper mined from the mine. We had a walk round the mine which was interesting but it was too dark fro photos.
> The ducks are in their pond which is almost dry in this photo. Occasionally it gets that dry by the end of summer and this was the beginning of summer so everyone was very worried about the pond and what the ducks woul do. Well when we saw Yvonne again this Friday she informed me that the pduck pond is now full! As I mentioned last week Kapunda was one place that had a huge amount of rain and had some floodin gin the art gallery. Unfortuneally the water came from the roof and so much of the art work was rain damaged. But it does seem that the Art Gallery was the only damage in the town


It certainly is a large size sculpture, pity the Art Gallery suffered, always interesting to see other parts!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> You are sounding more cheerful today Betty which is lovley to hear (not saying to always sound cheerful but that it is good that you are).
> CS is not the plan at this stage.
> She wants to get out of the hospital and into the hotel ASAP. The private hospitals here have one or two nights in the hosptial and then 2 or 3 in a hotel with a midwife oncall. A great idea- you aren't sick after a normal delivery but how nice to have a nice place with food provided and someone on hand to help if yo need it rahter than be pushed home quickly.
> I appreciated my time in the hospital without the demands of home but a hotel would be even better- could enjoy it rahter than just appreciate it.


Here if you have a normal delivery you are home within hours 
When I had the first 2 was in for a week . With my youngest had him late at night so went home following morning 
With first I was glad of the stay so l could get comfortable with baby 
With my youngest I was glad to get home 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't think we get them in South Australia but there are places in Victoria that have them. We saw a few last year when we were in NZ but no really good shows of them. Somehow we missed the areas that had the most.


Ah well, maybe there will be a next time?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how tall was the statue? --- sam


Tall! Well very very tall but no idea how tall.

Well decided to look it up Map Kernow ( Son of Cornwall- I assume it is Cornish) is 23ft tall. I guess you need the 280 inches.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Map_the_Miner


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> It sure does. I know from first hand experience😀


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I bet you said..."gee thanks a lot doc!" The bruise is actually getting better. I can kind of lie on that side for a very short time now but not long enough to sleep that way. See...


 :shock: Your bruise has some very interesting colours there Gwen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here if you have a normal delivery you are home within hours
> When I had the first 2 was in for a week . With my youngest had him late at night so went home following morning
> With first I was glad of the stay so l could get comfortable with baby
> With my youngest I was glad to get home
> Sonja


In the public system home very quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah well, maybe there will be a next time?


Maybe...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, lovely blanket & hat, I'm sure the recipient will love it.
> 
> We had a great supper, ate too much but everything was all so good, lots of homegrown vegetables &roast beef & ham. They had a great crowd, over 230, my friend was 230 & more came after her We visited with lots of people we don't see very often.
> 
> ...


I always forget what I want to comment on! LOL Wow, that was quite a gathering for sure. The food sounds amazing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was going to post photos from my weekend away last weekend and just noticed them. So here are a few.
> Kapunda was the first mining town in Australia and Cornish miners from Cornwall in the UK had a huge impact here (and indeed on many paerts of our state). So Kapunda has a huge statue of a COrnish MIner on the outskirts. In front of him the wall is built as a mine train pulling the cooper mined from the mine. We had a walk round the mine which was interesting but it was too dark fro photos.
> The ducks are in their pond which is almost dry in this photo. Occasionally it gets that dry by the end of summer and this was the beginning of summer so everyone was very worried about the pond and what the ducks woul do. Well when we saw Yvonne again this Friday she informed me that the pduck pond is now full! As I mentioned last week Kapunda was one place that had a huge amount of rain and had some floodin gin the art gallery. Unfortuneally the water came from the roof and so much of the art work was rain damaged. But it does seem that the Art Gallery was the only damage in the town


Great pictures, and lovely view.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> did you notice they were written by a man - the woman had a few screws loose. unfortunately oldest daughter heather would cmpletely agree and has raised her daughters to believe the same thing. sad in my book. --- sam


Oh dear, I agree..... sad


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There is a lady over on main that has done just that . She posts about her life in the woods . Herself and her husband are doing everything themselves. Lots of hard work but fun too .
> Sonja


I have seen that.... its interesting. I dont envy her in the winter though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> You are sounding more cheerful today Betty which is lovley to hear (not saying to always sound cheerful but that it is good that you are).
> CS is not the plan at this stage.
> She wants to get out of the hospital and into the hotel ASAP. The private hospitals here have one or two nights in the hosptial and then 2 or 3 in a hotel with a midwife oncall. A great idea- you aren't sick after a normal delivery but how nice to have a nice place with food provided and someone on hand to help if yo need it rahter than be pushed home quickly.
> I appreciated my time in the hospital without the demands of home but a hotel would be even better- could enjoy it rahter than just appreciate it.


That does sound like a better idea.... we dont have that here. Sometimes I think that they are sent home far too early. I must admit though that when DD had Serena and she was coming out of special care and they said that they could home. DD said no I'm not confident enough yet... and the doc put them both into the childrens ward for about another 4 days to gain confidence. I was really happy that they agreed to do that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I have seen that.... its interesting. I dont envy her in the winter though.


I was also wondering how it would all go during the winter . Can't remember exactly where they moved to maybe winter is not so bad where they are

Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an interesting wall; construction is kind of unique. What did they mine? Oops...reread and saw it was a copper mine. Sorry about all the art work that got damaged but so glad the duck pond is now full. I wonder what would have been done for the ducks had it not rained.

Read your post about the baby already dropping; wonder if it will be early?I know you are excited; can't wait to find out whether it be a girl or a boy. Glad mom already has enough summer wear so you can concentrate on winter clothing once you know the gender. Hope you'll be allowed to post of picture of the baby.

Edit: also meant to say the view from where you had lunch is lovely. Looks so peaceful; hope the food was delicious. 


darowil said:


> I was going to post photos from my weekend away last weekend and just noticed them. So here are a few.
> Kapunda was the first mining town in Australia and Cornish miners from Cornwall in the UK had a huge impact here (and indeed on many paerts of our state). So Kapunda has a huge statue of a COrnish MIner on the outskirts. In front of him the wall is built as a mine train pulling the cooper mined from the mine. We had a walk round the mine which was interesting but it was too dark fro photos.
> The ducks are in their pond which is almost dry in this photo. Occasionally it gets that dry by the end of summer and this was the beginning of summer so everyone was very worried about the pond and what the ducks woul do. Well when we saw Yvonne again this Friday she informed me that the pduck pond is now full! As I mentioned last week Kapunda was one place that had a huge amount of rain and had some floodin gin the art gallery. Unfortuneally the water came from the roof and so much of the art work was rain damaged. But it does seem that the Art Gallery was the only damage in the town


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like my parents.....some might now apply but only if done both ways; wife to husband and husband to wife.


sugarsugar said:


> I just saw this on FB and thought you all might find in interesting/funny ... tips for wedded bliss from the 50s
> 
> http://www.startsatsixty.com.au/living/tips-for-wedded-bliss-from-the-1950s


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a good idea about the hotel with midwife on call. We sure could take a tip here in the states for that. My oldest DD always wanted to get home asap after each of her deliveries. Always was home after 24 hours.



darowil said:


> You are sounding more cheerful today Betty which is lovley to hear (not saying to always sound cheerful but that it is good that you are).
> CS is not the plan at this stage.
> She wants to get out of the hospital and into the hotel ASAP. The private hospitals here have one or two nights in the hosptial and then 2 or 3 in a hotel with a midwife oncall. A great idea- you aren't sick after a normal delivery but how nice to have a nice place with food provided and someone on hand to help if yo need it rahter than be pushed home quickly.
> I appreciated my time in the hospital without the demands of home but a hotel would be even better- could enjoy it rahter than just appreciate it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I hope that they keep DIL that is due the end of this month for at least a few days. They will need the help and confidence. If she has it at the beginning of Thanksgiving weekend or early that week (a few days early) I could be around to help wont be able to get time off of work after that though. Neither has much experience with babies, though I guess a lot of new parents dont and the kids all survive.



sugarsugar said:


> That does sound like a better idea.... we dont have that here. Sometimes I think that they are sent home far too early. I must admit though that when DD had Serena and she was coming out of special care and they said that they could home. DD said no I'm not confident enough yet... and the doc put them both into the childrens ward for about another 4 days to gain confidence. I was really happy that they agreed to do that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep...would make for an interesting yarn don't ya think...LOL


sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Your bruise has some very interesting colours there Gwen!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do we get to see them?


Here you are the top looks brown in the picture but it s true colour is gold 
And the dinosaur set are just testers hence the colours used to see if I could do my own version of a top down I even included the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons .lessons learned of were I went wrong and note to self do not use smaller needles for sleeves After Christmas I'm going to make it again. I'm thinking a shade of green , not sure what colour for dinosaurs :-( 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhap DIL's mom will be able to help out; any chance of that?


Pup lover said:


> I hope that they keep DIL that is due the end of this month for at least a few days.  They will need the help and confidence. If she has it at the beginning of Thanksgiving weekend or early that week (a few days early) I could be around to help wont be able to get time off of work after that though. Neither has much experience with babies, though I guess a lot of new parents dont and the kids all survive.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my Sonja! The dress and jacket are gorgeous. Do you have anyone in mind to receive it? It would sell for quite I bit in my opinion. And I am amazed that you call the dinosaur outfit a test...it is fabulous. You must have been a master knitter in a previous life; your work is absolutely stunning.


Swedenme said:


> Here you are the top looks brown in the picture but it s true colour is gold
> And the dinosaur set are just testers hence the colours used to see if I could do my own version of a top down I even included the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons .lessons learned of were I went wrong and note to self do not use smaller needles for sleeves After Christmas I'm going to make it again. I'm thinking a shade of green , not sure what colour for dinosaurs :-(
> Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. Finally blue skies again. DH is giving a workshop and concert in the Poconos of Pennsylvania not far from NYC. A lot of musicians & artists live in this area and travel to NYC from there. For us it would be quite a trip but they are used to it. He ran into some rain but nothing bad and will drive back tonight, so just one night away. He is on the 4th floor, with no elevator, of the Deerhead Inn, a historic landmark for the area. Blue skies today, so hope it stays that way for his drive home, all of which will be in the dark.

Talked with my aunt in Canada and she had a lovely 97th birthday. Her son and his wife came down and cooked for her and baked a cake too. She just loved it. I celebrated with her when I was up with my sisters. She always sounds wonderful and has a smile in her voice whenever I call. 

Love to see the knitting that is being done, so thank you everyone for the photos. I need inspiration. :wink: Fun to hear about the outings you are all having, or relatives and again, to see the photos is amazing, sharing in other parts of the world.

Now to do some reading and see what I have missed. :wink:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9 am here and looks to be sunny out there. 

Hoping to get some boxes gone through and sorted. Need to get hall closet organized for the Easter and Halloween decorations.

Gage and the dogs are still asleep and Greg must be gone for coffee. So for the moment it is peaceful. I must enjoy it while it lasts.&#9786;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my Sonja! The dress and jacket are gorgeous. Do you have anyone in mind to receive it? It would sell for quite I bit in my opinion. And I am amazed that you call the dinosaur outfit a test...it is fabulous. You must have been a master knitter in a previous life; your work is absolutely stunning.


Thank you very much Gwen head is swelling again maybe it will smooth out the laughter lines 😀. I don't have anyone in mind usually they go in the charity box or some I will make again and keep think I need to clear that box out . I need to knit looser when I next knit the dinosaur set as I can see were it's a bit to tight .
Sonja


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I bet you said..."gee thanks a lot doc!" The bruise is actually getting better. I can kind of lie on that side for a very short time now but not long enough to sleep that way. See...


That's a bad bruise. Did you say you fell on stairs? I'm 61 now and I try really hard to not fall down. It takes too long to get over it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now I remember. Glad you've been able to do some modifications. I've seen those tiny houses (through a show on tv) and think how serene and peaceful but know in reality I would probably feel like I was in a cage they are so small. And like you said, where would you put all your books or whatever; for me it would be yarn and books. I probably would have to have a second tiny house just for that!. I know what you mean about hanging on in such a stressful economic time too. Never thought I'd be this age and this financially depressed...i.i. broke! Ah well, such is life and we will survive one way or another.


Just happened to see the tiny house mentioned on TV. Didn't see the inside but the lady was talking about trying to get a tiny bathtub. First time I've heard about this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I bet you said..."gee thanks a lot doc!" The bruise is actually getting better. I can kind of lie on that side for a very short time now but not long enough to sleep that way. See...


Wow, that still looks very sore. You really did a number on yourself.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm thinking that it reflects back on the proposal being in an antique shop looking at an item she had been looking for and he and the store owner had put a sign on it saying "sold" and the ring was inside the item. But still I just dont' like the idea of being "sold". Oh well....it's done and it s their choice.


That makes it sound better!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was going to post photos from my weekend away last weekend and just noticed them. So here are a few.
> Kapunda was the first mining town in Australia and Cornish miners from Cornwall in the UK had a huge impact here (and indeed on many paerts of our state). So Kapunda has a huge statue of a COrnish MIner on the outskirts. In front of him the wall is built as a mine train pulling the cooper mined from the mine. We had a walk round the mine which was interesting but it was too dark fro photos.
> The ducks are in their pond which is almost dry in this photo. Occasionally it gets that dry by the end of summer and this was the beginning of summer so everyone was very worried about the pond and what the ducks woul do. Well when we saw Yvonne again this Friday she informed me that the pduck pond is now full! As I mentioned last week Kapunda was one place that had a huge amount of rain and had some floodin gin the art gallery. Unfortuneally the water came from the roof and so much of the art work was rain damaged. But it does seem that the Art Gallery was the only damage in the town


Sounds like a very interesting trip. Thanks for the pictures. Too bad about the damage to the Art Gallery. Hope they are able to restore the art.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I bet you said..."gee thanks a lot doc!" The bruise is actually getting better. I can kind of lie on that side for a very short time now but not long enough to sleep that way. See...


So painful. Wow, it really is amazing you didn't break a rib. I'm thinking that you must have hit the bed frame on the way down or a chair?? That is difficult when you can't sleep on that side and hope it isn't the side you are used to sleeping on.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It is just I have started a practise of mid-year presents as well as Birthday and Christmas- I am going to have to curtail my own expectations!


I've just remembered that Caitlin has got her Christmas present already as we bought her Jumperoo which she is using now. No doubt I'll buy her some clothes too...so nice to buy for a girl for a change!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well there is no doubt it is needle but not something I ever liked (if you saw my Peter Rabbits first face you would see why! It was on here a few weeks ago and the first effort was terrible.)


Looking at blogs and whatnot, you'd think everybody in Australia is a master at embroidery. I used to buy Inspirations magazine in a bookstore, but that store is gone. It costs way too much in shipping for me to get it by subscription. It's just a mouth-watering magazine. Lately I've been admiring some goldwork by a Russian lady. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so sad about the art work being damaged. Great photos and that vineyard view is beautiful.

Patocenizo, I was wondering if it was best to get both knees done at once or one at a time. Sounds like a horrendous recovery and lots of pain, but only do it once :?: From your description it sounds like one at a time is better. Hope he heals completely and returns to cycling.

Poledra, interesting that you prefer Texas to Wyoming.  I was wondering about that. Would be nice if you could convince everyone to move there, but not sure you would want to go through another move like you had this last time.

Darowil, getting so exciting with DD dropping. It seems like yesterday when you told us you were going to be a grandma. Thanks for the pictures of your trip.

Gwen, the box and pillow are so well done. Sounds like a little humor added in with that phrase.

Gagesmom, great blanket and a hat to match. WOW

Bonnie, sounds like a great get-together.

Sassafrass, your walks sound wonderful and I love it that the horse whinnies when he sees you and comes over. He knows a good person and good carrots.

Awwwww, looks like I won't get caught up right now.
Hugs to all!!!



;-)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are the top looks brown in the picture but it s true colour is gold
> And the dinosaur set are just testers hence the colours used to see if I could do my own version of a top down I even included the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons .lessons learned of were I went wrong and note to self do not use smaller needles for sleeves After Christmas I'm going to make it again. I'm thinking a shade of green , not sure what colour for dinosaurs :-(
> Sonja


Very nice, Sonja. Your knitting always looks so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've just remembered that Caitlin has got her Christmas present already as we bought her Jumperoo which she is using now. No doubt I'll buy her some clothes too...so nice to buy for a girl for a change!


She is a little darling.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Our weather over this weekend has been awful - pouring with rain and blowing a gale, and where is my DH?....on the Isle of Arran playing golf!! :shock: They've been away since Friday and I've just had a phone call saying the 2pm ferry has been cancelled due to the weather, so they may be home on the 4pm, but if it's cancelled it will be tomorrow before they get back.....oh well, "every cloud" as they say. :lol: :lol: 
This photo was taken yesterday when DS#2 took Caitlin out for a walk....at least he was dressed for the weather! I still think the prams nowadays are silly wee things, our big prams were much more substantial, but then we didn't have cars to put them into!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My brother and I went to the movies last night. I haven't been to one in at least 30 years. Saw the newest James Bond movie, Spectre. It was very good with lots of action but was it ever loud in the theatre. If I ever go again, I'll be sitting in the very back row. Hopefully, it won't be so loud.

I've been sitting here since 7.30 so I must get off my duff and get dressed. Talk to you later. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> you and me both - i decided if i ever lived in a tiny house it would need a basement for my books and yarn. i live in just under 400 sqft - if it had some storage it would be perfect - a basement would be even better. ---- sam


I've seen a couple of houses on Youtube about that size, with everything on one floor and cute as a button. I don't want to have to crawl into a loft to sleep. However there is no room for the many bookcases I have, and I really need more. It seems silly to live in a tiny space and need a barn to store my things, even after getting rid of the excess I have from raising four kids. A basement here is not where you'd want to put anything that would not tolerate dampness.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I so enjoyed all the pictures. It lets me see what the rest of the world is like. So sorry about that giant bruise, but if your abdomen doesn't get hard from the inside, you will ultimately be OK. As to small houses, my library with books, which needs to have the books reduced, is bigger in size than some of the small houses. I am fortunate that I also have a very usable dry basement, with storage on one side (have to have a place for flytying and food storage) and flyrods. Molly has her own chair as well, as does the cat, but it seems, when I am away, she prefers to sleep in my recliner. Could this be the way of all dogs? Off to church.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo of the Karapiro Gorge, taken this morning by my niece Lisa- they were out boating. Lake Karapiro is between Hamilton and Rotorua. It is a narrow point of the Waikato River, and one of our older Hydro-electric Dams is there.


That's so beautiful, an idyllic spot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are the top looks brown in the picture but it s true colour is gold
> And the dinosaur set are just testers hence the colours used to see if I could do my own version of a top down I even included the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons .lessons learned of were I went wrong and note to self do not use smaller needles for sleeves After Christmas I'm going to make it again. I'm thinking a shade of green , not sure what colour for dinosaurs :-(
> Sonja


These have worked out really well! Who knows what colour the dinosaurs really were!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our weather over this weekend has been awful - pouring with rain and blowing a gale, and where is my DH?....on the Isle of Arran playing golf!! :shock: They've been away since Friday and I've just had a phone call saying the 2pm ferry has been cancelled due to the weather, so they may be home on the 4pm, but if it's cancelled it will be tomorrow before they get back.....oh well, "every cloud" as they say. :lol: :lol:
> This photo was taken yesterday when DS#2 took Caitlin out for a walk....at least he was dressed for the weather! I still think the prams nowadays are silly wee things, our big prams were much more substantial, but then we didn't have cars to put them into!


That is a tiny thing, seems it would be easier to push the bigger prams as the wheels were much larger, but then, what do I know. 
He looks just like Luke, doesn't he.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've just remembered that Caitlin has got her Christmas present already as we bought her Jumperoo which she is using now. No doubt I'll buy her some clothes too...so nice to buy for a girl for a change!


She is such a chubby wee soul! Luke looks a bit uninterested!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also think that's crazy. Seems to be quite a few young people having more children, 3 or 4, than our generation when most of our friends had 2. I went to school with several who were part of big Catholic families of 8-10.
> 
> My grandpa was one of 18 but 2 actually belonged to hs oldest sister who died in childbirth of her 2nd child.


You're right you do see more 3 and 4 kid families now. I am 1 of 2, but DH is 1 of 4. When my DS#1 was doing a family tree he had problems fitting it all in as my side mum from 4 kids, dad from 3, but DH's dad from 11 and his mum from 15!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, so sad about the art work being damaged. Great photos and that vineyard view is beautiful.
> 
> Patocenizo, I was wondering if it was best to get both knees done at once or one at a time. Sounds like a horrendous recovery and lots of pain, but only do it once :?: From your description it sounds like one at a time is better. Hope he heals completely and returns to cycling.
> 
> ...


 You are correct on that! That was definitely an adventure, getting from Texas to Wyoming, via Garden City, Kansas. lol It will forever live in infamy. 
We have declared that, when and if, we ever move, we will be hiring it done. lolol Since that is a rather expensive option, it will be quite a few years I think, before we do that.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I bet you said..."gee thanks a lot doc!" The bruise is actually getting better. I can kind of lie on that side for a very short time now but not long enough to sleep that way. See...


Ouch! Still looks sore. :-(


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I have t start commenting on each thing as I see it when I am pages behind like I was tonight , seems I always forget some of the things I was going to comment on, am I getting CRAFT or what?


Isn't this a CRAFT site?......or have I forgotten what it's about?.... :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If I out live my DH I will have to sell; no way I could maintain it.


Would some of your family buy it one day? I think I remember you saying it's been in Brantleys family for generations.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If I out live my DH I will have to sell; no way I could maintain it.


I like our house, but if DH goes before me I would definitely sell. The garden is too big for me to manage and what would I do with 5 bedrooms?....No suggestions thank you! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so beautiful, an idyllic spot.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> You are sounding more cheerful today Betty which is lovley to hear (not saying to always sound cheerful but that it is good that you are).
> CS is not the plan at this stage.
> She wants to get out of the hospital and into the hotel ASAP. The private hospitals here have one or two nights in the hosptial and then 2 or 3 in a hotel with a midwife oncall. A great idea- you aren't sick after a normal delivery but how nice to have a nice place with food provided and someone on hand to help if yo need it rahter than be pushed home quickly.
> I appreciated my time in the hospital without the demands of home but a hotel would be even better- could enjoy it rahter than just appreciate it.


What a brilliant idea!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you and me both - i decided if i ever lived in a tiny house it would need a basement for my books and yarn. i live in just under 400 sqft - if it had some storage it would be perfect - a basement would be even better. ---- sam


The program I saw on tiny houses said they were about 130 square feet, I think my camper is bigger than that. I think my first apartment was about 400 sq feet & I had a roommate, for the first 2 years I lived there when I was going to SIAAST. I lived there alone for 2 more years after I finished school. I moved from there to a house with 2 friends that was probably 3000 sq feet, could almost get lost in that one but the heating in winter just about broke us. The advantage was it was 6 blocks from work so we could walk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a bunny hug? --- sam


Sorry, I'm back using Saskatchewan language :lol: It's a hooded sweatshirt/jacket, called a hoody in other parts of the world. Since they came out in the 70's have been called bunny hugs here, no idea why.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've just remembered that Caitlin has got her Christmas present already as we bought her Jumperoo which she is using now. No doubt I'll buy her some clothes too...so nice to buy for a girl for a change!


Oh my goodness, those DGC are so cute. Those cheeks definitely were made for kissing. Nice Jumperoo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just saw this on FB and thought you all might find in interesting/funny ... tips for wedded bliss from the 50s
> 
> http://www.startsatsixty.com.au/living/tips-for-wedded-bliss-from-the-1950s


I read these to DH, we both had a good laugh. It's right up there with always dress nicely & have your hair & makeup done when your husband gets home!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally got my morning call from DH and what did he want....At least he asked how I was but then I had to come in and make changes to his football roster. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Of course, he then had to rush off to teach. I was nice but not overly enthusiastic. Now I'm back in at the computer and I was doing so well with getting some work done. Boy can I make a mess in a very short time but somehow the cleaning up doesn't go as quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is a lady over on main that has done just that . She posts about her life in the woods . Herself and her husband are doing everything themselves. Lots of hard work but fun too .
> Sonja


We lived " off the grid" when I was a small child, no power or water & sewer. No thanks, my mom worked like a dog carrying wood & water for the house. I can do it when camping for short periods but not a steady thing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are the top looks brown in the picture but it s true colour is gold
> And the dinosaur set are just testers hence the colours used to see if I could do my own version of a top down I even included the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons .lessons learned of were I went wrong and note to self do not use smaller needles for sleeves After Christmas I'm going to make it again. I'm thinking a shade of green , not sure what colour for dinosaurs :-(
> Sonja


Fabulous...both of them!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not on stairs this time; tripped over dog and fell on an wrought iron chair and hard laundry basket and then on to the floor. Now keep a flashlight to use at night next to the bed. We are close in age; I'm 62 very close to 63 (next month). Mentally think I'm still in my 30s...HAH!


wannabear said:


> That's a bad bruise. Did you say you fell on stairs? I'm 61 now and I try really hard to not fall down. It takes too long to get over it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> You are sounding more cheerful today Betty which is lovley to hear (not saying to always sound cheerful but that it is good that you are).
> CS is not the plan at this stage.
> She wants to get out of the hospital and into the hotel ASAP. The private hospitals here have one or two nights in the hosptial and then 2 or 3 in a hotel with a midwife oncall. A great idea- you aren't sick after a normal delivery but how nice to have a nice place with food provided and someone on hand to help if yo need it rahter than be pushed home quickly.
> I appreciated my time in the hospital without the demands of home but a hotel would be even better- could enjoy it rahter than just appreciate it.


Here most people go home 24 hrs after delivery now. Used to be 3 days when I had my kids. Does she live far from the Hospital where she delivers? I would think the midwife could just come to the house if not too far.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey wouldn't be done "proper" if it wasn't my sleeping side and I do try to do things "proper"....LOL. Getting better though. And am thankful nothing broken. Didn't bruise nearly like this when fractured the ribs in the last fall. (Pretty sad when you are comparing injuries in falls isn't it...LOL)


Cashmeregma said:


> So painful. Wow, it really is amazing you didn't break a rib. I'm thinking that you must have hit the bed frame on the way down or a chair?? That is difficult when you can't sleep on that side and hope it isn't the side you are used to sleeping on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures. Too bad about the art gallery getting damaged but I guess it's good the area got w big rain to fill up the reservoirs.



darowil said:


> I was going to post photos from my weekend away last weekend and just noticed them. So here are a few.
> Kapunda was the first mining town in Australia and Cornish miners from Cornwall in the UK had a huge impact here (and indeed on many paerts of our state). So Kapunda has a huge statue of a COrnish MIner on the outskirts. In front of him the wall is built as a mine train pulling the cooper mined from the mine. We had a walk round the mine which was interesting but it was too dark fro photos.
> The ducks are in their pond which is almost dry in this photo. Occasionally it gets that dry by the end of summer and this was the beginning of summer so everyone was very worried about the pond and what the ducks woul do. Well when we saw Yvonne again this Friday she informed me that the pduck pond is now full! As I mentioned last week Kapunda was one place that had a huge amount of rain and had some floodin gin the art gallery. Unfortuneally the water came from the roof and so much of the art work was rain damaged. But it does seem that the Art Gallery was the only damage in the town


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such a cute picture....two beautiful children. She's so chubby she looks quite stuffed into the jumperoo; cute, cute, cute.


KateB said:


> I've just remembered that Caitlin has got her Christmas present already as we bought her Jumperoo which she is using now. No doubt I'll buy her some clothes too...so nice to buy for a girl for a change!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Any chance of you posting some of your work?


wannabear said:


> Looking at blogs and whatnot, you'd think everybody in Australia is a master at embroidery. I used to buy Inspirations magazine in a bookstore, but that store is gone. It costs way too much in shipping for me to get it by subscription. It's just a mouth-watering magazine. Lately I've been admiring some goldwork by a Russian lady. Just gorgeous.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is such a chubby wee soul! Luke looks a bit uninterested!


He was much more interested in his lollipop than Caitlin! He would have quite liked to have a shot of the Jumperoo & when I told him that he had had one when he was a baby he gave me that look.....the one that says 'Do you think I'm daft? '.....he's getting good at that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We lived " off the grid" when I was a small child, no power or water & sewer. No thanks, my mom worked like a dog carrying wood & water for the house. I can do it when camping for short periods but not a steady thing.


I would have enjoyed it when I was younger but give me comfort now. My idea of camping now is a hotel. :XD: :XD: :XD: Must say though, when I was young I loved roughing it. I remember grandma having a pump outside to get water and the out house along with the wood stove. Aunt Elva, my aunt's MIL, had a barn with their own cows and pigs and grew their own vegetables, along with a wood stove and the oil lanterns along with the pump and I remember breaking the freezing water in the pitcher to pour it into the bowl. Wood stove heated the house but you froze if you weren't in the kitchen. Let's put it this way, the children didn't take forever to get dressed. :XD: :XD: :XD: Good memories though, but then I wasn't doing the work, they were. I admit it was the best memories of my childhood. No tv, no radio, but lots and lots of walks in nature.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures. I remember with oldest using what was called a umbrella stroller....talk about flimsy....only positive thing was that it was easy to load and unload from the car. I alway loved the look of the "old fashioned" strollers/prams. Oh well...certainly don't need one now days here...all grands are well past that age.


KateB said:


> Our weather over this weekend has been awful - pouring with rain and blowing a gale, and where is my DH?....on the Isle of Arran playing golf!! :shock: They've been away since Friday and I've just had a phone call saying the 2pm ferry has been cancelled due to the weather, so they may be home on the 4pm, but if it's cancelled it will be tomorrow before they get back.....oh well, "every cloud" as they say. :lol: :lol:
> This photo was taken yesterday when DS#2 took Caitlin out for a walk....at least he was dressed for the weather! I still think the prams nowadays are silly wee things, our big prams were much more substantial, but then we didn't have cars to put them into!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Some weather you are having. Thank goodness they don't do the boats when it is dangerous, but I'm sure you are hoping for good weather so DH can come home. I would call that a nice stroller as it's so small. Definitely quite a difference between that carriage/pram and the ones we used to have. Yes, I would think your remark about putting it in the car is one of the reasons they got so small. Love it that DS#2 goes for walks regardless of the weather.



KateB said:


> Our weather over this weekend has been awful - pouring with rain and blowing a gale, and where is my DH?....on the Isle of Arran playing golf!! :shock: They've been away since Friday and I've just had a phone call saying the 2pm ferry has been cancelled due to the weather, so they may be home on the 4pm, but if it's cancelled it will be tomorrow before they get back.....oh well, "every cloud" as they say. :lol: :lol:
> This photo was taken yesterday when DS#2 took Caitlin out for a walk....at least he was dressed for the weather! I still think the prams nowadays are silly wee things, our big prams were much more substantial, but then we didn't have cars to put them into!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I want to go see that move too. Glad to hear it was good. And yes, the surround sound in theaters make it very loud now.


budasha said:


> My brother and I went to the movies last night. I haven't been to one in at least 30 years. Saw the newest James Bond movie, Spectre. It was very good with lots of action but was it ever loud in the theatre. If I ever go again, I'll be sitting in the very back row. Hopefully, it won't be so loud.
> 
> I've been sitting here since 7.30 so I must get off my duff and get dressed. Talk to you later. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would love to have an entire wall or two of just built in bookcases. As it is now I have several bookcases in varying sizes in various rooms. We do love our books.  And I agree...do not want to have to crawl up to a loft to sleep...Don't think I'd make it up and with my luck/klutziness would probably fall out! LOL



wannabear said:


> I've seen a couple of houses on Youtube about that size, with everything on one floor and cute as a button. I don't want to have to crawl into a loft to sleep. However there is no room for the many bookcases I have, and I really need more. It seems silly to live in a tiny space and need a barn to store my things, even after getting rid of the excess I have from raising four kids. A basement here is not where you'd want to put anything that would not tolerate dampness.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha wrote:
My brother and I went to the movies last night. I haven't been to one in at least 30 years. Saw the newest James Bond movie, Spectre. It was very good with lots of action but was it ever loud in the theatre. If I ever go again, I'll be sitting in the very back row. Hopefully, it won't be so loud.

I've been sitting here since 7.30 so I must get off my duff and get dressed. Talk to you later. Hope everyone has a good day.

...


Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I want to go see that move too. Glad to hear it was good. And yes, the surround sound in theaters make it very loud now.


It's because of a movie that I now have ear plugs in my purse. Ouch...I spent all of the time with my fingers plugging my ears.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are the top looks brown in the picture but it s true colour is gold
> And the dinosaur set are just testers hence the colours used to see if I could do my own version of a top down I even included the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons .lessons learned of were I went wrong and note to self do not use smaller needles for sleeves After Christmas I'm going to make it again. I'm thinking a shade of green , not sure what colour for dinosaurs :-(
> Sonja


Both are lovely, the little gold one is so dressy & I think the dinosaur one is perfect.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I would have enjoyed it when I was younger but give me comfort now. My idea of camping now is a hotel. :XD: :XD: :XD: Must say though, when I was young I loved roughing it. I remember grandma having a pump outside to get water and the out house along with the wood stove. Aunt Elva, my aunt's MIL, had a barn with their own cows and pigs and grew their own vegetables, along with a wood stove and the oil lanterns along with the pump and I remember breaking the freezing water in the pitcher to pour it into the bowl. Wood stove heated the house but you froze if you weren't in the kitchen. Let's put it this way, the children didn't take forever to get dressed. :XD: :XD: :XD: Good memories though, but then I wasn't doing the work, they were. I admit it was the best memories of my childhood. No tv, no radio, but lots and lots of walks in nature.


My kids roll their eyes when I mention frost on the _insides_ of the windows/getting dressed under the bedcovers/not wanting to leave the living room to go to the toilet as the living room was the only room with heat...and that was an electric fire that you almost had to sit in to get warm! Happy days before central heating! :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Two of my five dogs LOVE to sleep in my recliner. At least they are good about getting down when they see me coming. 



flyty1n said:


> I so enjoyed all the pictures. It lets me see what the rest of the world is like. So sorry about that giant bruise, but if your abdomen doesn't get hard from the inside, you will ultimately be OK. As to small houses, my library with books, which needs to have the books reduced, is bigger in size than some of the small houses. I am fortunate that I also have a very usable dry basement, with storage on one side (have to have a place for flytying and food storage) and flyrods. Molly has her own chair as well, as does the cat, but it seems, when I am away, she prefers to sleep in my recliner. Could this be the way of all dogs? Off to church.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely pictures. I remember with oldest using what was called a umbrella stroller....talk about flimsy....only positive thing was that it was easy to load and unload from the car. I alway loved the look of the "old fashioned" strollers/prams. Oh well...certainly don't need one now days here...all grands are well past that age.


I had one of those too although we called them buggies. I'm learning many American terms from Luke's TV and computer programmes. We were watching one which had a machine which 'made' things and the kids had to guess what it was from its outline. The first one I said "Pram"....the lady said "Stroller", the next I said "Lorry"..... the lady said "Truck" Then I said "Dummy" .....she said "Comforter"....... Luke just gave me that look again!! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Both are lovely, the little gold one is so dressy & I think the dinosaur one is perfect.


Me too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've just remembered that Caitlin has got her Christmas present already as we bought her Jumperoo which she is using now. No doubt I'll buy her some clothes too...so nice to buy for a girl for a change!


They have such fun in those jumpers! Sounds like you will be like me with the GD, now able to buy all the cute things you couldn't get for your boys or GS


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brantley is an only child and there is only one cousin on his mother's side of the family still living and she is older than he is so that is doubtful. None of our children are interested in it either. And you are correct about it being in his family for genertions; his great grandfather built it. Back then they owned a great deal of the land surrounding it but by the time it went to his mom and then him there were only a bit over 3 acres with the house. The surrounding area has developed in a not so enticing manner also; low income trailer park backs up to our property, few condos to one side of property, and smallish airport across the road. In fact DH's grandfather graded the first airstrip with his team of mules for $7 a day.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Would some of your family buy it one day? I think I remember you saying it's been in Brantleys family for generations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He was much more interested in his lollipop than Caitlin! He would have quite liked to have a shot of the Jumperoo & when I told him that he had had one when he was a baby he gave me that look.....the one that says 'Do you think I'm daft? '.....he's getting good at that! :lol: :lol:


Goodness me - he is getting so grown up!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our weather over this weekend has been awful - pouring with rain and blowing a gale, and where is my DH?....on the Isle of Arran playing golf!! :shock: They've been away since Friday and I've just had a phone call saying the 2pm ferry has been cancelled due to the weather, so they may be home on the 4pm, but if it's cancelled it will be tomorrow before they get back.....oh well, "every cloud" as they say. :lol: :lol:
> This photo was taken yesterday when DS#2 took Caitlin out for a walk....at least he was dressed for the weather! I still think the prams nowadays are silly wee things, our big prams were much more substantial, but then we didn't have cars to put them into!


Caitlin looks pretty snug in there.

My mom had a buggy just like you did for your kids. I had a silly umbrella stroller when my kids were young, only good for in the city as it had silly little wheels. Now they have such nice ones here with big tires that can actually be used on the rough ground. Even in town, the side walks are that in name only, very rough or even non existent other than on main street.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The first (and only) house I bought as a single parent was 1010 sq. feet and when dating Brantley he enclosed the front screened porch and back stoop so that it ended up 1100 sq. feet. It had 3 small bedrooms and the narrow kitchen flowed into a dining room. Very small compared to the farmhouse his greatGF built where we now live.


Bonnie7591 said:


> The program I saw on tiny houses said they were about 130 square feet, I think my camper is bigger than that. I think my first apartment was about 400 sq feet & I had a roommate, for the first 2 years I lived there when I was going to SIAAST. I lived there alone for 2 more years after I finished school. I moved from there to a house with 2 friends that was probably 3000 sq feet, could almost get lost in that one but the heating in winter just about broke us. The advantage was it was 6 blocks from work so we could walk.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 9 am here and looks to be sunny out there.
> 
> Hoping to get some boxes gone through and sorted. Need to get hall closet organized for the Easter and Halloween decorations.
> 
> Gage and the dogs are still asleep and Greg must be gone for coffee. So for the moment it is peaceful. I must enjoy it while it lasts.☺


Hope you get the boxes sorted Mel and the hall closet and when you have finished could you possibly come and do mine 😄. I complain that I have no space to put anything yet I have a large closet and a cupboard that are full of junk , the only time I open one of these doors is to add more stuff that we apparently might use in the future 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> You're right you do see more 3 and 4 kid families now. I am 1 of 2, but DH is 1 of 4. When my DS#1 was doing a family tree he had problems fitting it all in as my side mum from 4 kids, dad from 3, but DH's dad from 11 and his mum from 15!


I woud need a very large paper to try to do my family tree. Mom is the youngest of 10 & Dad youngest of 6 but the older generations were even more productive. One of my relative did a book on my Dads Moms family-Stewarts, Really interesting. My dad died when I was only 7 but I remember going to visit lots of people as a small child, I thought they were just friends but reading this book I have discovered, most were Dads cousins. Good thing I moved from Ontario, I think I was related to almost everyone in a 20 mile radius :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I've just remembered that Caitlin has got her Christmas present already as we bought her Jumperoo which she is using now. No doubt I'll buy her some clothes too...so nice to buy for a girl for a change!


Lovely picture Kate although Luke looks as if he wants to be off somewhere else . What beautiful blue eyes little Caitlin has 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Very nice, Sonja. Your knitting always looks so good.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness I could spend all day chatting here; so enjoyable. I told myself I would get some tiding up done today though so I best get busy. I will be back in a bit so in the meantime...play nice and have fun. Many hugs to all! TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We certainly knew in those days how to " make our own fun", lots of games, cards & outside time, unlike the kids of today.
I remember when my brother was a baby, we had 25-30 cows that were milked by had twice a day, Dad made a wooden box bed for him to be in while mom milked, probably I was in it when I was small too. Now days people would freak out a out taking a baby to the barn for chore time.



Cashmeregma said:


> I would have enjoyed it when I was younger but give me comfort now. My idea of camping now is a hotel. :XD: :XD: :XD: Must say though, when I was young I loved roughing it. I remember grandma having a pump outside to get water and the out house along with the wood stove. Aunt Elva, my aunt's MIL, had a barn with their own cows and pigs and grew their own vegetables, along with a wood stove and the oil lanterns along with the pump and I remember breaking the freezing water in the pitcher to pour it into the bowl. Wood stove heated the house but you froze if you weren't in the kitchen. Let's put it this way, the children didn't take forever to get dressed. :XD: :XD: :XD: Good memories though, but then I wasn't doing the work, they were. I admit it was the best memories of my childhood. No tv, no radio, but lots and lots of walks in nature.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely pictures. I remember with oldest using what was called a umbrella stroller....talk about flimsy....only positive thing was that it was easy to load and unload from the car. I alway loved the look of the "old fashioned" strollers/prams. Oh well...certainly don't need one now days here...all grands are well past that age.


You will probably get a new crops of grands before too many more years  
I couldn't have had an old fashioned buggy for my kids, would never have fit into the small car I had when they were babies.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Our weather over this weekend has been awful - pouring with rain and blowing a gale, and where is my DH?....on the Isle of Arran playing golf!! :shock: They've been away since Friday and I've just had a phone call saying the 2pm ferry has been cancelled due to the weather, so they may be home on the 4pm, but if it's cancelled it will be tomorrow before they get back.....oh well, "every cloud" as they say. :lol: :lol:
> This photo was taken yesterday when DS#2 took Caitlin out for a walk....at least he was dressed for the weather! I still think the prams nowadays are silly wee things, our big prams were much more substantial, but then we didn't have cars to put them into!


Same weather here rain most of yesterday and today blowing a gale good job I don't wear a wig 💨
I've just got in with the dog after she had to sniff every single leaf along the way and considering you can't see the walkway for leaves that is a lot of sniffing . I will be very surprised if there is not a few branches blown down tonight as the wind is getting stronger 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> These have worked out really well! Who knows what colour the dinosaurs really were!!!!!!!!!?


Thank you julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My kids roll their eyes when I mention frost on the _insides_ of the windows/getting dressed under the bedcovers/not wanting to leave the living room to go to the toilet as the living room was the only room with heat...and that was an electric fire that you almost had to sit in to get warm! Happy days before central heating! :roll:


Yes, my mom used to talk about breaking the ice on the water pail in mornings & occasionally having a snow drift across the bedclothes in the morning.
We still get ice on the inside of the windows when it's really cold in winter, despite central heating. Thank goodness for central heating, we do have a fireplace we use when it's very cold & if the power should go out we have an alternate heat source.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Because of course your partner doesn't matter!


Ah, but it is a different kind of worry!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We lived " off the grid" when I was a small child, no power or water & sewer. No thanks, my mom worked like a dog carrying wood & water for the house. I can do it when camping for short periods but not a steady thing.


I couldn't live like that either . This KPer and her husband have fixed up power and water . Still seems like lots of hard work but she sounds happy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fabulous...both of them!!!! :thumbup:


Thank you Daralene


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Soooo I'm not going to lie. I fell back asleep for another hour. Lol.

Have since gotten up and got my pills. Had a shower and dressed and "thought" about the hall closet. I will do it today no matter what. &#128077;


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you are feeling up to walking Maya. The horses and the cow know a good thing when they see it! It says a lot about you and Maya that Ziggy will come to you and let you pet him, if he is that cautious. Makes me smile to think about it!


Thank you Tami, you are a kind friend.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DH's ferry *is* leaving Arran in 10 minutes, but they may have to dock in Gourock instead of Ardrossan (about 25 miles further north) which will be a pain for a lot of people, but no biggie for our lot as we live midway between the two!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Both are lovely, the little gold one is so dressy & I think the dinosaur one is perfect.


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It does! When we all started having kids our family agreed to only buy for the children at Christmas and Birthdays, the adults only receiving a card. When each child reached 21 we stopped birthday presents for them (barring our own kids of course!) and when the final 3 reached 21 we stopped Christmas presents too. My DS#2 thought the Christmas arrangement very unfair as he worked out that the eldest had had 6 more Christmas presents than him....he would!! :roll: When the next generation began to arrive I decided to give to them for birthdays and Christmas....now that there are 11 to buy for I wonder if that was the right decision! :lol: It was really as I enjoy picking out gifts for them and am fortunate enough to have the money to buy them. I'll really have to start thinking about Christmas very soon as so far I've only got for 2 pressies bought.:shock:


We buy for the little ones and the adults draw a name, with a price limit for the adult gift. That works out well for us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My kids roll their eyes when I mention frost on the _insides_ of the windows/getting dressed under the bedcovers/not wanting to leave the living room to go to the toilet as the living room was the only room with heat...and that was an electric fire that you almost had to sit in to get warm! Happy days before central heating! :roll:


I can remember coming to England as a child and staying at my aunts house that had no heating or double glazing and just like you I did not want to leave the living room . The worst part was all the blankets made me have real bad allergies I couldn't stop sneezing enjoyed Christmas but was glad when I was back home so I could breathe easier 
Sonja


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The program I saw on tiny houses said they were about 130 square feet, I think my camper is bigger than that. I think my first apartment was about 400 sq feet & I had a roommate, for the first 2 years I lived there when I was going to SIAAST. I lived there alone for 2 more years after I finished school. I moved from there to a house with 2 friends that was probably 3000 sq feet, could almost get lost in that one but the heating in winter just about broke us. The advantage was it was 6 blocks from work so we could walk.


Tiny houses range from under 100 sq ft to maybe 500 sq ft. The size depends somewhat on if the house is built on a trailer so it can avoid building codes. If you search for 'tiny house' on Youtube, you'll turn up more house tours than you can watch in a month of Sundays. Some meant to live off the grid and some not.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not on stairs this time; tripped over dog and fell on an wrought iron chair and hard laundry basket and then on to the floor. Now keep a flashlight to use at night next to the bed. We are close in age; I'm 62 very close to 63 (next month). Mentally think I'm still in my 30s...HAH!


OUCH.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley is an only child and there is only one cousin on his mother's side of the family still living and she is older than he is so that is doubtful. None of our children are interested in it either. And you are correct about it being in his family for genertions; his great grandfather built it. Back then they owned a great deal of the land surrounding it but by the time it went to his mom and then him there were only a bit over 3 acres with the house. The surrounding area has developed in a not so enticing manner also; low income trailer park backs up to our property, few condos to one side of property, and smallish airport across the road. In fact DH's grandfather graded the first airstrip with his team of mules for $7 a day.


Sad that it will leave the family after so long. The farm where my grandmothers grandfather homesteaded in the 1840's is still in the family, the great grandson of one of grandmas brothers has it. It's across the road from where I lived in Ontario.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: David said only if he can just go fish while I'm gone. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get the boxes sorted Mel and the hall closet and when you have finished could you possibly come and do mine 😄. I complain that I have no space to put anything yet I have a large closet and a cupboard that are full of junk , the only time I open one of these doors is to add more stuff that we apparently might use in the future
> Sonja


There are some of those cupboards in my house too :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's ferry *is* leaving Arran in 10 minutes, but they may have to dock in Gourock instead of Ardrossan (about 25 miles further north) which will be a pain for a lot of people, but no biggie for our lot as we live midway between the two!


Sounds like it might be a bumpy ride! Hope he gets home safe.

I just had a call from friends who were coming for a visit, I threw together some Saskatoon muffins, then remembered I didnt go to town for bread yesterday :roll: so now I've got bread mixed up, if they still aren't here when it's ready for the pans I'll make some into cinnamon buns as I know he loves them although I shouldn't be contributing to delinquency as he's diabetic who doesn't watch his diet :roll: These are one of the couples who went to Sturgis with us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cruise- here and back! Flying from here to NZ or in reverse is not that long so you could fit all us downunder in and see something of the country as well.


 :-D I had thought of that. We best start playing the lottery! We took a cruise to the Caribbean for our honeymoon. Loved it, but I don't know about now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are the top looks brown in the picture but it s true colour is gold
> And the dinosaur set are just testers hence the colours used to see if I could do my own version of a top down I even included the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons .lessons learned of were I went wrong and note to self do not use smaller needles for sleeves After Christmas I'm going to make it again. I'm thinking a shade of green , not sure what colour for dinosaurs :-(
> Sonja


Great job. Sweater and dress would be perfect for a Christmas or Easter outfit for a little girl! And a little boy would love the dinasaurs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've just remembered that Caitlin has got her Christmas present already as we bought her Jumperoo which she is using now. No doubt I'll buy her some clothes too...so nice to buy for a girl for a change!


Great photo of the two of them!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Soooo I'm not going to lie. I fell back asleep for another hour. Lol.
> 
> Have since gotten up and got my pills. Had a shower and dressed and "thought" about the hall closet. I will do it today no matter what. 👍


Hey, I have the same sky as you. Beautiful blue with white clouds. Just missing the dog to look at the squirrels, but I have the squirrels too. :XD: :XD: :XD: Thanks for sending that beautiful weather this way. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> My brother and I went to the movies last night. I haven't been to one in at least 30 years. Saw the newest James Bond movie, Spectre. It was very good with lots of action but was it ever loud in the theatre. If I ever go again, I'll be sitting in the very back row. Hopefully, it won't be so loud.
> 
> I've been sitting here since 7.30 so I must get off my duff and get dressed. Talk to you later. Hope everyone has a good day.


You will still need ear plugs if you sit in the back! That is one of the reasons I don' t like to go. And the price! Early shows a less expensive, but no less loud. I always sit in the back, Too close makes me sick from the motion.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey wouldn't be done "proper" if it wasn't my sleeping side and I do try to do things "proper"....LOL. Getting better though. And am thankful nothing broken. Didn't bruise nearly like this when fractured the ribs in the last fall. (Pretty sad when you are comparing injuries in falls isn't it...LOL)


Yes, it is sad. Thank goodness you haven't undone any of your recent surgeries. I know they were a while ago but seems recent to me and I know you tumbled pretty hard after your hip surgery. Hard for me to say watch yourself as I do my share of falling too. I'm working on my balance coming down the stairs. Now when did that happen that I have to work on my balance. :shock: :shock: :shock: When did I get old? :XD: :XD: :XD: Still feel so young in my head but this body is betraying me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like it might be a bumpy ride! Hope he gets home safe.
> 
> I just had a call from friends who were coming for a visit, I threw together some Saskatoon muffins, then remembered I didnt go to town for bread yesterday :roll: so now I've got bread mixed up, if they still aren't here when it's ready for the pans I'll make some into cinnamon buns as I know he loves them although I shouldn't be contributing to delinquency as he's diabetic who doesn't watch his diet :roll: These are one of the couples who went to Sturgis with us.


Enjoy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like it might be a bumpy ride! Hope he gets home safe.
> 
> I just had a call from friends who were coming for a visit, I threw together some Saskatoon muffins, then remembered I didnt go to town for bread yesterday :roll: so now I've got bread mixed up, if they still aren't here when it's ready for the pans I'll make some into cinnamon buns as I know he loves them although I shouldn't be contributing to delinquency as he's diabetic who doesn't watch his diet :roll: These are one of the couples who went to Sturgis with us.


Enjoy!...Ooops a Gwennie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like it might be a bumpy ride! Hope he gets home safe.
> 
> I just had a call from friends who were coming for a visit, I threw together some Saskatoon muffins, then remembered I didnt go to town for bread yesterday :roll: so now I've got bread mixed up, if they still aren't here when it's ready for the pans I'll make some into cinnamon buns as I know he loves them although I shouldn't be contributing to delinquency as he's diabetic who doesn't watch his diet :roll: These are one of the couples who went to Sturgis with us.


 That's the problem I'm having in my house with my husband he just won't watch his diet and we are having real problems trying to get his sugar levels down . Apparently I'm nagging so I told him straight that I will not mention it again until his funeral when I will say I told you so . Since then he has been better but still not to what I would like 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Great job. Sweater and dress would be perfect for a Christmas or Easter outfit for a little girl! And a little boy would love the dinasaurs.


Thank you Tammi and Kate


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

DH and Imoved into a slightly bigger house and find that it is easier to live in. DH uses a walker in the house and the bigger rooms make it easier. It is not a lot bigger and still has the same number of rooms. I look at those little houses and wonder how people can live there. I did read of one who lived on a rather large lot and they spent most of their time outside. Climbing to a loft to sleep and then sleeping on just a mattress is my idea of camping. That being said, some of those little houses are cute as can be.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just spotted this over on main if anyone is interested 
7ways to make slippers non slip 
http://www.mooglyblog.com/make-slippers-non-slip/

Think I might give the silicone a try


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's the problem I'm having in my house with my husband he just won't watch his diet and we are having real problems trying to get his sugar levels down . Apparently I'm nagging so I told him straight that I will not mention it again until his funeral when I will say I told you so . Since then he has been better but still not to what I would like
> Sonja


I'd forgotten that Hubby has diabetes, is it type 2?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you Tami, you are a kind friend.


Thank you! I do try. (DH would say, "You certainly are!") ! (trying that is) :lol:

Well, that wink is supposed to be a ) after the quotation mark! Oh well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Tiny houses range from under 100 sq ft to maybe 500 sq ft. The size depends somewhat on if the house is built on a trailer so it can avoid building codes. If you search for 'tiny house' on Youtube, you'll turn up more house tours than you can watch in a month of Sundays. Some meant to live off the grid and some not.


Someone do some math for me please. When we spend a month in the RV we are in 30' x 9' and then the side wall that slides out is 2' x about 24'. I am so math challenged that even with my calcullater, I can't do it.

We can live in it without killing each other, and I do take some yarn stash with me, and my Kindle is my book stash, except for a few that would be special use. I would have to cut my rubber stamp, ink and paper supplies down to almost nothing. Pick a very few favorite stamps and inks, then buy paper/card stock as needed only.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like it might be a bumpy ride! Hope he gets home safe.
> 
> I just had a call from friends who were coming for a visit, I threw together some Saskatoon muffins, then remembered I didnt go to town for bread yesterday :roll: so now I've got bread mixed up, if they still aren't here when it's ready for the pans I'll make some into cinnamon buns as I know he loves them although I shouldn't be contributing to delinquency as he's diabetic who doesn't watch his diet :roll: These are one of the couples who went to Sturgis with us.


Just go very lightly on the sugar for them, and lightly with the icing. Which is what I do for most things, as I can't have the artificial sweeteners. Not only do they leave a nasty taste in my mouth, they wire me very shortly after injesting a very small amount. DD can't tolerate them either, she is worse than I am, but not diabetic. My aunt gets heart palpitations from them. She went to the ER several years ago, thinking she was having a heart attack. Dr.s couldn't find any reason for them after all the tests. One of them finally asked if she had had any artificial sweeteners. She had had a partial can of diet soda. He told her not to have any more!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's the problem I'm having in my house with my husband he just won't watch his diet and we are having real problems trying to get his sugar levels down . Apparently I'm nagging so I told him straight that I will not mention it again until his funeral when I will say I told you so . Since then he has been better but still not to what I would like
> Sonja


And of course, the diabetic diet and the heart diet are two totally different diets! Dad had the same issue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi and Kate


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Patocenzio and Wannabear so happy to see you both back.☺☺


Ditto! 

I just put the "pre-Thanksgiving turkey" in the oven (he wanted to buy one since we aren't having it here this year), and DD and I have to go get some potatoes to have mashed with it. The cats go crazy when they start to smell turkey. LOL

Hoping to work on my mother's quilt later today as well--my hands are so cold today.  Will try to catch up later. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I just put the "pre-Thanksgiving turkey" in the oven (he wanted to buy one since we aren't having it here this year), and DD and I have to go get some potatoes to have mashed with it. The cats go crazy when they start to smell turkey. LOL
> 
> Hoping to work on my mother's quilt later today as well--my hands are so cold today.  Will try to catch up later. Hugs & blessings to all.


Put a pair of your fingerless mitts on! Right now, it's my feet. I need to make a pair of slippers, and put some puffy paint on the bottoms.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's the problem I'm having in my house with my husband he just won't watch his diet and we are having real problems trying to get his sugar levels down . Apparently I'm nagging so I told him straight that I will not mention it again until his funeral when I will say I told you so . Since then he has been better but still not to what I would like
> Sonja


Good come back


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I received a phone call from my dr. on Monday. The ultra sound on my thyroid shows a nodule. Now I have the joy (not) of finding an endocrinologist. The one I want is on my insurance plan, but he only goes to Cleveland Clinic for hospital. That is something I am not willing to do if I don't have to. Now I have to figure out if I want to try one of the others that are listed at a closer hospital. None of them work out of my local hospital. So if I have to have surgery, and I suspect that I will need to, I can't go to the closest one. I do like the one hospital. Actually, I could go to two that are within 20 miles of me, 3 if I went 25. Only one of those is one I will go to if needed. The only issue with Cleveland Clinic is that I will not drive down town Cleveland alone. Well, more correctly, I won't drive it period, someone would have to take me, even for pre-op. The other one I would drive myself for pre-op. 

I had 2/3 of the left lobe removed in 1991 due to a lump found on that side. No cancer. And I hated that dr. He was rude & nasty, and scared me to death. I'm smarter now! And he no longer practices here, if at all. Other than routine blood work, my Dr. & I have not done anything further to track it. I have been doing a bit of reading, and sometimes feel like I have swallowed a golf ball, and can choke on my own spit at times. So when I went for my last check up, I asked for the free T3's and T4's to be run. I was told that without indicators of a problem, insurance would most likely not pay for the T3 test. She suggested that we do an ultra sound, as we had not done anything else. I had other things come up, and wasn't too worried about it, so it didn't get it done until a couple of weeks ago. Today, I can feel said golf ball, again. Tomorrow, it will probably not be noticeable again. It comes and goes. It doesn't seem to obstruct my throat & airway, just sort of uncomfortable. I keep wanting to tip my head back or stretch my neck. I do believe thyroid issues run in Dad's family. I have a picture of one of the cousins? with a huge goiter on her neck. 

Anyway, could use a few good thoughts. I am not too worried about cancer, but not looking forward to possibly needing surgery. And I am allergic to Synthroid. Found that out in 1994.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd forgotten that Hubby has diabetes, is it type 2?


Yes it's type 2 , the virus he had last year that caused all his heart problems caused this and also damage to his kidneys

Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Tami Ohio, thinking of you as you are in this new situation. Can you take Armour thyroid? I am glad you have seen a doctor and feel you should go where you feel it is best for you. It does sound like that nodule needs to be surgically removed. In this case, the sooner that you can get that done,most likely the better. Most likely it, also, is benign, but any space occupying lesion, which this definitely is, is a problem just because it blocks or reduces your airway, and that can lead to a host of other problems. Prayers that you will quickly discover which endocrinologist/surgeon is best for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> And of course, the diabetic diet and the heart diet are two totally different diets! Dad had the same issue.


One good thing has come from it I'm becoming better at cooking and planning different meals 😀


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Tami Ohio, thinking of you as you are in this new situation. Can you take Armour thyroid? I am glad you have seen a doctor and feel you should go where you feel it is best for you. It does sound like that nodule needs to be surgically removed. In this case, the sooner that you can get that done,most likely the better. Most likely it, also, is benign, but any space occupying lesion, which this definitely is, is a problem just because it blocks or reduces your airway, and that can lead to a host of other problems. Prayers that you will quickly discover which endocrinologist/surgeon is best for you.


Thank you. I see my primary Dr. on the 16th. I will call the office tomorrow and see what they think of my other choice. I really want the 1st dr. that goes only to CC, as I have dealt with him for mom & dad, but CC is a huge draw back for me, as I don't drive in the big cities. And DH sure isn't going to want to take off work to take me just for pre-op. For surgery, yes. DD would take me, or DDIL, but I hate to have to have them do it. Especially as you never know how long everything is going to take. They both have kids to pick up from school, and it is a half hour drive one way. I have no idea if I can take Armour thyroid. The first endo said when I called with the extreme itching, that the only reason he put me on it was to prevent anything growing in the future. To just stop taking the Synthroid. I do have a couple of choices besides Dr. A. As I said, I will see what my Dr. office suggests tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One good thing has come from it I'm becoming better at cooking and planning different meals 😀


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami sorry for the not so great news about the nodule. Will have yo in y prayers. Be sure to keep us updated as to doctor visits and possible surgery. Hope you can get this addressed fairly quickly.


tami_ohio said:


> I received a phone call from my dr. on Monday. The ultra sound on my thyroid shows a nodule. Now I have the joy (not) of finding an endocrinologist. The one I want is on my insurance plan, but he only goes to Cleveland Clinic for hospital. That is something I am not willing to do if I don't have to. Now I have to figure out if I want to try one of the others that are listed at a closer hospital. None of them work out of my local hospital. So if I have to have surgery, and I suspect that I will need to, I can't go to the closest one. I do like the one hospital. Actually, I could go to two that are within 20 miles of me, 3 if I went 25. Only one of those is one I will go to if needed. The only issue with Cleveland Clinic is that I will not drive down town Cleveland alone. Well, more correctly, I won't drive it period, someone would have to take me, even for pre-op. The other one I would drive myself for pre-op.
> 
> I had 2/3 of the left lobe removed in 1991 due to a lump found on that side. No cancer. And I hated that dr. He was rude & nasty, and scared me to death. I'm smarter now! And he no longer practices here, if at all. Other than routine blood work, my Dr. & I have not done anything further to track it. I have been doing a bit of reading, and sometimes feel like I have swallowed a golf ball, and can choke on my own spit at times. So when I went for my last check up, I asked for the free T3's and T4's to be run. I was told that without indicators of a problem, insurance would most likely not pay for the T3 test. She suggested that we do an ultra sound, as we had not done anything else. I had other things come up, and wasn't too worried about it, so it didn't get it done until a couple of weeks ago. Today, I can feel said golf ball, again. Tomorrow, it will probably not be noticeable again. It comes and goes. It doesn't seem to obstruct my throat & airway, just sort of uncomfortable. I keep wanting to tip my head back or stretch my neck. I do believe thyroid issues run in Dad's family. I have a picture of one of the cousins? with a huge goiter on her neck.
> 
> Anyway, could use a few good thoughts. I am not too worried about cancer, but not looking forward to possibly needing surgery. And I am allergic to Synthroid. Found that out in 1994.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I received a phone call from my dr. on Monday. The ultra sound on my thyroid shows a nodule. Now I have the joy (not) of finding an endocrinologist. The one I want is on my insurance plan, but he only goes to Cleveland Clinic for hospital. That is something I am not willing to do if I don't have to. Now I have to figure out if I want to try one of the others that are listed at a closer hospital. None of them work out of my local hospital. So if I have to have surgery, and I suspect that I will need to, I can't go to the closest one. I do like the one hospital. Actually, I could go to two that are within 20 miles of me, 3 if I went 25. Only one of those is one I will go to if needed. The only issue with Cleveland Clinic is that I will not drive down town Cleveland alone. Well, more correctly, I won't drive it period, someone would have to take me, even for pre-op. The other one I would drive myself for pre-op.
> 
> I had 2/3 of the left lobe removed in 1991 due to a lump found on that side. No cancer. And I hated that dr. He was rude & nasty, and scared me to death. I'm smarter now! And he no longer practices here, if at all. Other than routine blood work, my Dr. & I have not done anything further to track it. I have been doing a bit of reading, and sometimes feel like I have swallowed a golf ball, and can choke on my own spit at times. So when I went for my last check up, I asked for the free T3's and T4's to be run. I was told that without indicators of a problem, insurance would most likely not pay for the T3 test. She suggested that we do an ultra sound, as we had not done anything else. I had other things come up, and wasn't too worried about it, so it didn't get it done until a couple of weeks ago. Today, I can feel said golf ball, again. Tomorrow, it will probably not be noticeable again. It comes and goes. It doesn't seem to obstruct my throat & airway, just sort of uncomfortable. I keep wanting to tip my head back or stretch my neck. I do believe thyroid issues run in Dad's family. I have a picture of one of the cousins? with a huge goiter on her neck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

It has not rained today. We have had rain for a week now, but not complaining as it has been so dry. Wasnt able to go to church today but will listen to the sermon from the internet when I get off here.
I have been trying to get my pictures from my iphone to the computer and so far it will not do it. I will keep trying as I want you to see these pictures.
After I get off the computer, I will work on the name doily Allyson asked me to do. Kaye Jo you could easily do them and my grafts and patterns along with pictures are under my posts. I make them all different ways with different alphabets and edgings. It would be a good gift for Chris and Kerry.
SONJA, You just amaze me. The baby outfit is outstanding. Gwen said everything I feel about your work. You just amaze me with your talent and your designing. I have a diabetic husband just like yours. He just will not adhere to his diet no matter what I do. We can cook right. It is up to them as to whether or not they do what they are supposed to. Jim seems to think he can fast during the day and eat junk all light.
JULIE and Margaret, Your pictures are wonderful.
MARGARET, I can remember when new mothers were kept four to five days in the hospital. Now they go home within 24 hours. This is not good for a new mother or one with other children at home. I think having a hotel to go to with a midwife or nurse practitioner is a wonderful idea.
LIZ, I, too, love going to the movies. I dont get to go that often but do find they have the sound entirely too loud. I love the James Bond movies. There are several good ones out now I would like to see.
MELIi, Your blanket is beautiful and love the little matching hat. You are truly our knitting ninja. I am slow. Loved your pictures of Deuce and the beautiful day. Dont you overdo cleaning.
GWEN, My goodness what a bruise. Joyce and Margaret are our experts. I have had many knots and they do take time but do eventually go away. A hematoma or DVt are always to be watched for. Just watch for streaks or increase in size or pain or hot to touch. It sounds like we could be true Sisters in the Klutz department. I seem to fall a lot more now in this stage of my life. I eill let you know more details on Atlanta when I know them.
SAM, Jim and I are going with fifteen other church friends to work on the shoeboxes being sent out to countries across the pond. We have been twice before. It is hard but rewarding work and we have a lot of fun as well.
KATE, Your babies are growing up. My goodness Caitlyn has grown and my Luke looks so uninterested. He is such a doll. Both of them have beautiful eyes.
DARALENE, At least Bill asked about you first. The last time I left the house without my phone, the light was coming on to check the air in my back passenger tire. I had my knitting group that day. When I got home he was ready for me. He had been so worried about the car all day and I had not gotten in touch with him! MENS!!!!! Not you , Sam.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

TAMI, Knew I was forgetting something. Forgive me. Prayers have begun for proper treatment of your thyroid. I do feel surgery is in your future, so my prayers are specific for your care, recovery, and complete healing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami sorry for the not so great news about the nodule. Will have yo in y prayers. Be sure to keep us updated as to doctor visits and possible surgery. Hope you can get this addressed fairly quickly.


Thank you. Will do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > I received a phone call from my dr. on Monday. The ultra sound on my thyroid shows a nodule. Now I have the joy (not) of finding an endocrinologist. The one I want is on my insurance plan, but he only goes to Cleveland Clinic for hospital. That is something I am not willing to do if I don't have to. Now I have to figure out if I want to try one of the others that are listed at a closer hospital. None of them work out of my local hospital. So if I have to have surgery, and I suspect that I will need to, I can't go to the closest one. I do like the one hospital. Actually, I could go to two that are within 20 miles of me, 3 if I went 25. Only one of those is one I will go to if needed. The only issue with Cleveland Clinic is that I will not drive down town Cleveland alone. Well, more correctly, I won't drive it period, someone would have to take me, even for pre-op. The other one I would drive myself for pre-op.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> TAMI, Knew I was forgetting something. Forgive me. Prayers have begun for proper treatment of your thyroid. I do feel surgery is in your future, so my prayers are specific for your care, recovery, and complete healing.


Thank you, Betty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like my parents.....some might now apply but only if done both ways; wife to husband and husband to wife.


For example the comments about nagging- but that doesn't mean never asking them to do something. However going on and on is not good. Getting the balance is the hard part. If I keep at David about something he shuts off because I'm nagging but if I ask and then say nothing he either forgets or figures it doesn't matter.
I know if I feel like someone is getting on my back to do something I'm likely to respond negatively. And I do think as a general rule that women are more inclined to nag than men.

Would be interesting to see a list for men from that time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I hope that they keep DIL that is due the end of this month for at least a few days. They will need the help and confidence. If she has it at the beginning of Thanksgiving weekend or early that week (a few days early) I could be around to help wont be able to get time off of work after that though. Neither has much experience with babies, though I guess a lot of new parents dont and the kids all survive.


LAck of experience with babies is not an issue for Vicky thats for sure! And Brett has a little. 
And more would have little contact now with smaller families- in the past the older children knew how to care for babies from seeing the younger siblings and the younger ones would usually then have nieces and nephews around.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are the top looks brown in the picture but it s true colour is gold
> And the dinosaur set are just testers hence the colours used to see if I could do my own version of a top down I even included the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons .lessons learned of were I went wrong and note to self do not use smaller needles for sleeves After Christmas I'm going to make it again. I'm thinking a shade of green , not sure what colour for dinosaurs :-(
> Sonja


Those dinasours are really good-looks like a lovely even tension which is very hard to achieve with colour work. and as always the other stuff is lovely as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Someone do some math for me please. When we spend a month in the RV we are in 30' x 9' and then the side wall that slides out is 2' x about 24'. I am so math challenged that even with my calcullater, I can't do it.
> 
> We can live in it without killing each other, and I do take some yarn stash with me, and my Kindle is my book stash, except for a few that would be special use. I would have to cut my rubber stamp, ink and paper supplies down to almost nothing. Pick a very few favorite stamps and inks, then buy paper/card stock as needed only.


(30 x 9) + (2 x 24) 
= 270 + 48 = 318 square feet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Tami - You've got all the good thoughts I can muster. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our weather over this weekend has been awful - pouring with rain and blowing a gale, and where is my DH?....on the Isle of Arran playing golf!! :shock: They've been away since Friday and I've just had a phone call saying the 2pm ferry has been cancelled due to the weather, so they may be home on the 4pm, but if it's cancelled it will be tomorrow before they get back.....oh well, "every cloud" as they say. :lol: :lol:
> This photo was taken yesterday when DS#2 took Caitlin out for a walk....at least he was dressed for the weather! I still think the prams nowadays are silly wee things, our big prams were much more substantial, but then we didn't have cars to put them into!


Our prams were nothing like that size- I used them many a time though but for siblings and shopping. I remember wheeling the pram homw one day and la ady stopping to tell me how lovely the child was and admiring the cualiflower head!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here most people go home 24 hrs after delivery now. Used to be 3 days when I had my kids. Does she live far from the Hospital where she delivers? I would think the midwife could just come to the house if not too far.


Thepublic system send midwives to the houses I believe foloowing very quick discharges. But especially for new parents with not much experince somone once a day to help get feeding etc established doesn't seem much help to me. And if you already have one or more at home time to get used to the new family member without the demands of home life was so nice.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I finally got pics to import.
The snowman was made by my niece (who died of cancer) out of empty bleach bottles and caps.
In the pattern I enclosed, Barbara made seven rows of black for shoes, two of white for socks. She put several rows of yellow for hair.
She sewed the seams on her sewing machine. Hope You Like!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had one of those too although we called them buggies. I'm learning many American terms from Luke's TV and computer programmes. We were watching one which had a machine which 'made' things and the kids had to guess what it was from its outline. The first one I said "Pram"....the lady said "Stroller", the next I said "Lorry"..... the lady said "Truck" Then I said "Dummy" .....she said "Comforter"....... Luke just gave me that look again!! :shock:


We have prams and pushers- though these days you remove the pram part and turn it into a pusher once the baby starts to grow up (in fact we had one for our 2 but nothing like todays ones.). 
Truck and dummy for the other two


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

raising children is a constant learning curve. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> I hope that they keep DIL that is due the end of this month for at least a few days. They will need the help and confidence. If she has it at the beginning of Thanksgiving weekend or early that week (a few days early) I could be around to help wont be able to get time off of work after that though. Neither has much experience with babies, though I guess a lot of new parents dont and the kids all survive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I received a phone call from my dr. on Monday. The ultra sound on my thyroid shows a nodule. Now I have the joy (not) of finding an endocrinologist. The one I want is on my insurance plan, but he only goes to Cleveland Clinic for hospital. That is something I am not willing to do if I don't have to. Now I have to figure out if I want to try one of the others that are listed at a closer hospital. None of them work out of my local hospital. So if I have to have surgery, and I suspect that I will need to, I can't go to the closest one. I do like the one hospital. Actually, I could go to two that are within 20 miles of me, 3 if I went 25. Only one of those is one I will go to if needed. The only issue with Cleveland Clinic is that I will not drive down town Cleveland alone. Well, more correctly, I won't drive it period, someone would have to take me, even for pre-op. The other one I would drive myself for pre-op.
> 
> I had 2/3 of the left lobe removed in 1991 due to a lump found on that side. No cancer. And I hated that dr. He was rude & nasty, and scared me to death. I'm smarter now! And he no longer practices here, if at all. Other than routine blood work, my Dr. & I have not done anything further to track it. I have been doing a bit of reading, and sometimes feel like I have swallowed a golf ball, and can choke on my own spit at times. So when I went for my last check up, I asked for the free T3's and T4's to be run. I was told that without indicators of a problem, insurance would most likely not pay for the T3 test. She suggested that we do an ultra sound, as we had not done anything else. I had other things come up, and wasn't too worried about it, so it didn't get it done until a couple of weeks ago. Today, I can feel said golf ball, again. Tomorrow, it will probably not be noticeable again. It comes and goes. It doesn't seem to obstruct my throat & airway, just sort of uncomfortable. I keep wanting to tip my head back or stretch my neck. I do believe thyroid issues run in Dad's family. I have a picture of one of the cousins? with a huge goiter on her neck.
> 
> Anyway, could use a few good thoughts. I am not too worried about cancer, but not looking forward to possibly needing surgery. And I am allergic to Synthroid. Found that out in 1994.


Even if it is not cancer it sounds like it needs attention as is likely to keep growing and will obstruct your breathing at some time and it would be better to deal with it before this happens.
Hope you can sort out a doctor and hospital and that it isn't anything really serious. 
Medications have come along way in 20 years so very likely something now that you can take.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - these are beautiful - i am constantly amazed at your lovely knitting - the sparkly top is wonderful. would like to find the dinosaur sweater in size three - i would make it for bentley. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here you are the top looks brown in the picture but it s true colour is gold
> And the dinosaur set are just testers hence the colours used to see if I could do my own version of a top down I even included the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons .lessons learned of were I went wrong and note to self do not use smaller needles for sleeves After Christmas I'm going to make it again. I'm thinking a shade of green , not sure what colour for dinosaurs :-(
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and too hard to get up - lolololol --- sam



wannabear said:


> That's a bad bruise. Did you say you fell on stairs? I'm 61 now and I try really hard to not fall down. It takes too long to get over it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you knit the lavender sweater? very cute --- sam



KateB said:


> I've just remembered that Caitlin has got her Christmas present already as we bought her Jumperoo which she is using now. No doubt I'll buy her some clothes too...so nice to buy for a girl for a change!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well Iwas going to go out for a walk first thing this morning and get my BP meds. Had a phone call just as I was sorting myself out and now at 10am I am here! 
Started making a cup of coffee and I've just realised that I don't think I even finsihed making it! Stopped as I was thinking I woudl have one out. As we are in for a hot day and I have no BP meds for today maybe I should go now. But I may get a call from Vicky soon for coffee.Decsions decisions decisions...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great pram you had - do you still have it? --- sam



KateB said:


> Our weather over this weekend has been awful - pouring with rain and blowing a gale, and where is my DH?....on the Isle of Arran playing golf!! :shock: They've been away since Friday and I've just had a phone call saying the 2pm ferry has been cancelled due to the weather, so they may be home on the 4pm, but if it's cancelled it will be tomorrow before they get back.....oh well, "every cloud" as they say. :lol: :lol:
> This photo was taken yesterday when DS#2 took Caitlin out for a walk....at least he was dressed for the weather! I still think the prams nowadays are silly wee things, our big prams were much more substantial, but then we didn't have cars to put them into!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I received a phone call from my dr. on Monday. The ultra sound on my thyroid shows a nodule. Now I have the joy (not) of finding an endocrinologist. The one I want is on my insurance plan, but he only goes to Cleveland Clinic for hospital. That is something I am not willing to do if I don't have to. Now I have to figure out if I want to try one of the others that are listed at a closer hospital. None of them work out of my local hospital. So if I have to have surgery, and I suspect that I will need to, I can't go to the closest one. I do like the one hospital. Actually, I could go to two that are within 20 miles of me, 3 if I went 25. Only one of those is one I will go to if needed. The only issue with Cleveland Clinic is that I will not drive down town Cleveland alone. Well, more correctly, I won't drive it period, someone would have to take me, even for pre-op. The other one I would drive myself for pre-op.
> 
> I had 2/3 of the left lobe removed in 1991 due to a lump found on that side. No cancer. And I hated that dr. He was rude & nasty, and scared me to death. I'm smarter now! And he no longer practices here, if at all. Other than routine blood work, my Dr. & I have not done anything further to track it. I have been doing a bit of reading, and sometimes feel like I have swallowed a golf ball, and can choke on my own spit at times. So when I went for my last check up, I asked for the free T3's and T4's to be run. I was told that without indicators of a problem, insurance would most likely not pay for the T3 test. She suggested that we do an ultra sound, as we had not done anything else. I had other things come up, and wasn't too worried about it, so it didn't get it done until a couple of weeks ago. Today, I can feel said golf ball, again. Tomorrow, it will probably not be noticeable again. It comes and goes. It doesn't seem to obstruct my throat & airway, just sort of uncomfortable. I keep wanting to tip my head back or stretch my neck. I do believe thyroid issues run in Dad's family. I have a picture of one of the cousins? with a huge goiter on her neck.
> 
> Anyway, could use a few good thoughts. I am not too worried about cancer, but not looking forward to possibly needing surgery. And I am allergic to Synthroid. Found that out in 1994.


Sorry about this latest development. Hope that it's a quick treatment and as painless as possible. Do you have any volunteer organizations by you that provide car service for drs. and hospitals? Our Township office and Catholic Charitities plus a few others provide them here. They do it for free and will sometimes take a donation. Check also to see if the dr. you want can get temporary admitting privileges at the hospital of your choice. Sometimes that works also.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tami, you are in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Did such a good job of getting away that here I am again!
Assuming you can access this it gives you a little bit of cricket to watch. The players are all very well known names in cricket (from a veriaty of countries) all of whom have retired. It was played in front of 36,000 people in NYC! first of 3- not sure whether the others sre in NYC or somewhere else.
http://www.cricket.com.au/news/shane-warne-ecstatic-with-cricket-all-stars-at-citi-field-in-new-york/2015-11-08?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=cricketallstars


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what do you do with five bedroom now? --- sam



KateB said:


> I like our house, but if DH goes before me I would definitely sell. The garden is too big for me to manage and what would I do with 5 bedrooms?....No suggestions thank you! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read these to DH, we both had a good laugh. It's right up there with always dress nicely & have your hair & makeup done when your husband gets home!


i'm surprised bonnie - don't you always do that? --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always got dressed by the radiator downstairs - it got hot the fastest. --- sam



KateB said:


> My kids roll their eyes when I mention frost on the _insides_ of the windows/getting dressed under the bedcovers/not wanting to leave the living room to go to the toilet as the living room was the only room with heat...and that was an electric fire that you almost had to sit in to get warm! Happy days before central heating! :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Someone do some math for me please. When we spend a month in the RV we are in 30' x 9' and then the side wall that slides out is 2' x about 24'. I am so math challenged that even with my calcullater, I can't do it.
> 
> We can live in it without killing each other, and I do take some yarn stash with me, and my Kindle is my book stash, except for a few that would be special use. I would have to cut my rubber stamp, ink and paper supplies down to almost nothing. Pick a very few favorite stamps and inks, then buy paper/card stock as needed only.


30x9=270 2x24=48 = 318sqft


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your way tami - i still vote for cleveland clinic - think you would get great care there with a doctor that you know and like. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I received a phone call from my dr. on Monday. The ultra sound on my thyroid shows a nodule. Now I have the joy (not) of finding an endocrinologist. The one I want is on my insurance plan, but he only goes to Cleveland Clinic for hospital. That is something I am not willing to do if I don't have to. Now I have to figure out if I want to try one of the others that are listed at a closer hospital. None of them work out of my local hospital. So if I have to have surgery, and I suspect that I will need to, I can't go to the closest one. I do like the one hospital. Actually, I could go to two that are within 20 miles of me, 3 if I went 25. Only one of those is one I will go to if needed. The only issue with Cleveland Clinic is that I will not drive down town Cleveland alone. Well, more correctly, I won't drive it period, someone would have to take me, even for pre-op. The other one I would drive myself for pre-op.
> 
> I had 2/3 of the left lobe removed in 1991 due to a lump found on that side. No cancer. And I hated that dr. He was rude & nasty, and scared me to death. I'm smarter now! And he no longer practices here, if at all. Other than routine blood work, my Dr. & I have not done anything further to track it. I have been doing a bit of reading, and sometimes feel like I have swallowed a golf ball, and can choke on my own spit at times. So when I went for my last check up, I asked for the free T3's and T4's to be run. I was told that without indicators of a problem, insurance would most likely not pay for the T3 test. She suggested that we do an ultra sound, as we had not done anything else. I had other things come up, and wasn't too worried about it, so it didn't get it done until a couple of weeks ago. Today, I can feel said golf ball, again. Tomorrow, it will probably not be noticeable again. It comes and goes. It doesn't seem to obstruct my throat & airway, just sort of uncomfortable. I keep wanting to tip my head back or stretch my neck. I do believe thyroid issues run in Dad's family. I have a picture of one of the cousins? with a huge goiter on her neck.
> 
> Anyway, could use a few good thoughts. I am not too worried about cancer, but not looking forward to possibly needing surgery. And I am allergic to Synthroid. Found that out in 1994.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there weren't any - they could do as they pleased. --- sam



darowil said:


> Would be interesting to see a list for men from that time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> there weren't any - they could do as they pleased. --- sam


And that is where the real problem lies is it not?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Finally am sitting for the day. Shower was good not as many showed up as RSVP'd they were going to, so the kids had quite a bit of leftovers to take home which isnt all bad. This was in my email today thought some of you might be interested.

http://www.jriede.com/improve-your-knitting-30-days-to-better-knitting/

Off to sit and knit and watch tv, DH got called into work so just me and the girls.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is funny that the pitcher runs at the batter - it doesn't look like there is much room for the ball to go after it's thrown. --- sam



darowil said:


> Did such a good job of getting away that here I am again!
> Assuming you can access this it gives you a little bit of cricket to watch. The players are all very well known names in cricket (from a veriaty of countries) all of whom have retired. It was played in front of 36,000 people in NYC! first of 3- not sure whether the others sre in NYC or somewhere else.
> http://www.cricket.com.au/news/shane-warne-ecstatic-with-cricket-all-stars-at-citi-field-in-new-york/2015-11-08?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=cricketallstars


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, I bring ear plugs to cinema. You can get them in drugstore. I swear sound is controlled by deaf teenagers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I bet you said..."gee thanks a lot doc!" The bruise is actually getting better. I can kind of lie on that side for a very short time now but not long enough to sleep that way. See...


Oh my. That looks like a weather map when a storm is coming. I hope you are better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Finally am sitting for the day. Shower was good not as many showed up as RSVP'd they were going to, so the kids had quite a bit of leftovers to take home which isnt all bad. This was in my email today thought some of you might be interested.
> 
> http://www.jriede.com/improve-your-knitting-30-days-to-better-knitting/
> 
> Off to sit and knit and watch tv, DH got called into work so just me and the girls.


That last bit will change meaning when you have the granddaughters.

Glad party went well...rest up!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It was a very busy weekend. We went up to WI to be with DS and family. The granddaughters are sure growing up and fun to be with (90% of the time). Both can be screamers when playing and cryers when upset. Our DS and DDIL took us all to the Arts on the Rotunda which is a free cultural exhibit that the DGD's love. There were representatives from the Madison Ballet Theater there along with the Creative Director/Choreographer. The girls loved seeing the girls do their dance routines and were amazed at the girls who were in toe shoes. Director mentioned that it usually takes about 8 years of training/exercise to be able to be up on point. It also takes about 36 months to tone/train body muscles to refine movements. Usually the girls are growing/changing so much that each time they grow an 1", they have to redo some of the work to get back to where they were. Those that grow at a rapid pace really have a hard time. It was a fun time.

We helped around the house and the little girls and I made cinnamon rolls. They were in charge of dumping the ingredients in the bowls and some mixing. I did the rest except for the sprinkling of the sugar and cinnamon the rolled out bread dough. The rolls turned out great and oldest DGD gave our baking team a 5!

We'll see them again at Thanksgiving. I slept good while there and then slept again when we got home...maybe the insomnia is absent for awhile? I hope so.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll go back and read through the rest of the entries later on. I have to go through DH's annual enrollment information and put in all the information before tomorrow's deadline. I'm embarrassed for waiting until the last minute...when I was a Benefits Manager, I hoped that everyone would get done early so I didn't have a last minute rush...and now I'm the last minute one.

I'm meeting with a former client and co-worker who wants me to take over her consulting assignment since she's been offered a full-time position after being laid off from Baxter Healthcaare. It will mean getting all the annual enrollment details to the benefit providers (medical, dental, life, disability, 401K, etc.) by the set time frames. The assignment also includes a transfer to a new Human Reources IT program including payroll, benefits, compensation, training, etc. I've done that a few times in my career spanning over 40 years so I'm game to at least find out more.

Extra income is always nice around the holidays and especially since we also found out we had to have two very large trees taken out since they're diseased and at risk to topple onto the house in a bad storm. We had the work done last Friday so the yard is very bare. It cost over $1600 to have them removed and will cost that and more to replace them. When we moved here, there were 15 trees on the lot; and now there's only 1. Very sad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, sorry about your trees. Living on a desert I truly value trees.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, healing energy sent your way. I hope you can have doctor and hospital you want. Hugs, know the prayer Warriors are praying for you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Betty you are the best. &#10084;

Tami Ohio prayers are going up for possible surgery and that you get the right treatment.

Dawn I hope you all had a great time at the shower.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhap DIL's mom will be able to help out; any chance of that?


Not sure about that she and her mom are not close. Her mom is not a real good mom she's had all but one of her kids taken and raised by someone else. Don't think they want her mom around.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

A couple pictures from today mom got a really good one of the parents to be will post when I get it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have prams and pushers- though these days you remove the pram part and turn it into a pusher once the baby starts to grow up (in fact we had one for our 2 but nothing like todays ones.).
> Truck and dummy for the other two


We call them a truck & stroller but the " dummy" is called a soother here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm surprised bonnie - don't you always do that? --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Sam, don't even own makeup!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> (30 x 9) + (2 x 24)
> = 270 + 48 = 318 square feet.


Thank you. I at least came close! :lol: We can live in it, and have, for a month at a time, twice a year, since 2008. This is the first fall that we have not taken a month out in it. We did go late 2 years ago, after DS got married on the 12 Oct. We maybe only stayed out 2 weeks because of that. But it is doable. I would like to try going to Arizona for a winter and see how that works. I keep thinking it's time to do a major purge, so if we decide to totally retire and go on the road, the majority of the work is done. Gotta find the energy first.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tami - You've got all the good thoughts I can muster. {{{hugs}}}


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our prams were nothing like that size- I used them many a time though but for siblings and shopping. I remember wheeling the pram homw one day and la ady stopping to tell me how lovely the child was and admiring the cualiflower head!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I finally got pics to import.
> The snowman was made by my niece (who died of cancer) out of empty bleach bottles and caps.
> In the pattern I enclosed, Barbara made seven rows of black for shoes, two of white for socks. She put several rows of yellow for hair.
> She sewed the seams on her sewing machine. Hope You Like!


I love the snowman your niece made you! I am sorry for your loss.

Thank you for the doll pattern. They are cute.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have prams and pushers- though these days you remove the pram part and turn it into a pusher once the baby starts to grow up (in fact we had one for our 2 but nothing like todays ones.).
> Truck and dummy for the other two


My best friend had a buggy/stroller/car seat combination much like what Kate posted a photo of. We loved it! We both had big vehicles, so it didn't matter that it was big. We both used it.

Truck and pacifier or binkie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Even if it is not cancer it sounds like it needs attention as is likely to keep growing and will obstruct your breathing at some time and it would be better to deal with it before this happens.
> Hope you can sort out a doctor and hospital and that it isn't anything really serious.
> Medications have come along way in 20 years so very likely something now that you can take.


Thank you Margaret.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLMAO.....that is priceless!


darowil said:


> Our prams were nothing like that size- I used them many a time though but for siblings and shopping. I remember wheeling the pram homw one day and la ady stopping to tell me how lovely the child was and admiring the cualiflower head!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sonja - these are beautiful - i am constantly amazed at your lovely knitting - the sparkly top is wonderful. would like to find the dinosaur sweater in size three - i would make it for bentley. --- sam


Did you finish the toe on your sock? It's getting cold, you need them finished to keep your feet warm!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry about this latest development. Hope that it's a quick treatment and as painless as possible. Do you have any volunteer organizations by you that provide car service for drs. and hospitals? Our Township office and Catholic Charitities plus a few others provide them here. They do it for free and will sometimes take a donation. Check also to see if the dr. you want can get temporary admitting privileges at the hospital of your choice. Sometimes that works also.


Thank you. I don't know if there are or not. I do know there is a provide a ride, but I think it is just for our county. CC is next county east. I may ask, but I don't think that he could get the temp privileges. I do like the other hospital. That is where DH had is appendix out when I was due with DS. When the nurse was settling him in his room, she kept asking me if I wanted to go downstairs and get checked. Maternity was the floor below. I should have listened to her. I was in labor and didn't know it. Made the mistake of going to my hospital and dr. as soon as we talked to the dr doing DH's surgery. Should have stayed there!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Tami, you are in my prayers.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> 30x9=270 2x24=48 = 318sqft


Thanks. I came close.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming your way tami - i still vote for cleveland clinic - think you would get great care there with a doctor that you know and like. --- sam


Thank you Sam, I am still thinking about it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Finally am sitting for the day. Shower was good not as many showed up as RSVP'd they were going to, so the kids had quite a bit of leftovers to take home which isnt all bad. This was in my email today thought some of you might be interested.
> 
> http://www.jriede.com/improve-your-knitting-30-days-to-better-knitting/
> 
> Off to sit and knit and watch tv, DH got called into work so just me and the girls.


I am glad the shower went well. Now you deserve to sit and relax!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are so cute. I copied the doll pattern.


Bulldog said:


> I finally got pics to import.
> The snowman was made by my niece (who died of cancer) out of empty bleach bottles and caps.
> In the pattern I enclosed, Barbara made seven rows of black for shoes, two of white for socks. She put several rows of yellow for hair.
> She sewed the seams on her sewing machine. Hope You Like!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was a very busy weekend. We went up to WI to be with DS and family. The granddaughters are sure growing up and fun to be with (90% of the time). Both can be screamers when playing and cryers when upset. Our DS and DDIL took us all to the Arts on the Rotunda which is a free cultural exhibit that the DGD's love. There were representatives from the Madison Ballet Theater there along with the Creative Director/Choreographer. The girls loved seeing the girls do their dance routines and were amazed at the girls who were in toe shoes. Director mentioned that it usually takes about 8 years of training/exercise to be able to be up on point. It also takes about 36 months to tone/train body muscles to refine movements. Usually the girls are growing/changing so much that each time they grow an 1", they have to redo some of the work to get back to where they were. Those that grow at a rapid pace really have a hard time. It was a fun time.
> 
> We helped around the house and the little girls and I made cinnamon rolls. They were in charge of dumping the ingredients in the bowls and some mixing. I did the rest except for the sprinkling of the sugar and cinnamon the rolled out bread dough. The rolls turned out great and oldest DGD gave our baking team a 5!
> 
> We'll see them again at Thanksgiving. I slept good while there and then slept again when we got home...maybe the insomnia is absent for awhile? I hope so.


It sounds like you had a great weekend. Sleep well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, healing energy sent your way. I hope you can have doctor and hospital you want. Hugs, know the prayer Warriors are praying for you.


Thank you Joy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Betty you are the best. ❤
> 
> Tami Ohio prayers are going up for possible surgery and that you get the right treatment.
> 
> Dawn I hope you all had a great time at the shower.


Thank you Melody


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, hope you get things sorted out with your thyroid quickly.

Betty, those little dolls are so cute, I might have to try one of them.

Desert Joy, I'm glad you are feeling better these days & can get out & about.

Rookie too bad you had to cut down the trees, it always looks so bare without them but better safe than sorry. We have lots of bush around the yard but no trees close enough to fall on the house.

Puplover, nice pictures, glad the shower went well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A couple pictures from today mom got a really good one of the parents to be will post when I get it


Great pictures of all of you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you knit the lavender sweater? very cute --- sam


I did Sam.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great pram you had - do you still have it? --- sam


Nope, sold it long ago!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what do you do with five bedroom now? --- sam


Sleep in one, use one as an office/computer room & the other three are just spare bedrooms.....so if you ever want to visit... :lol: The house is really far too big for us now, but DH won't move. Perhaps when the garden gets too much for him, but even then I have my doubts. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry about the trees being lost; sad that out of 15 you now only have the 1. Tree removal is very expensive. We were lucky last year that the man we used also has a lumber mill and wanted them for the wood (white oak) so we were able to work out a very good deal. Still was a bit costly though.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'll go back and read through the rest of the entries later on. I have to go through DH's annual enrollment information and put in all the information before tomorrow's deadline. I'm embarrassed for waiting until the last minute...when I was a Benefits Manager, I hoped that everyone would get done early so I didn't have a last minute rush...and now I'm the last minute one.
> 
> I'm meeting with a former client and co-worker who wants me to take over her consulting assignment since she's been offered a full-time position after being laid off from Baxter Healthcaare. It will mean getting all the annual enrollment details to the benefit providers (medical, dental, life, disability, 401K, etc.) by the set time frames. The assignment also includes a transfer to a new Human Reources IT program including payroll, benefits, compensation, training, etc. I've done that a few times in my career spanning over 40 years so I'm game to at least find out more.
> 
> Extra income is always nice around the holidays and especially since we also found out we had to have two very large trees taken out since they're diseased and at risk to topple onto the house in a bad storm. We had the work done last Friday so the yard is very bare. It cost over $1600 to have them removed and will cost that and more to replace them. When we moved here, there were 15 trees on the lot; and now there's only 1. Very sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wouldn't want her around either under such circumstances. Wishing DIL much success in delivery and adjusting to motherhood.


Pup lover said:


> Not sure about that she and her mom are not close. Her mom is not a real good mom she's had all but one of her kids taken and raised by someone else. Don't think they want her mom around.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures. You look wonderful Dawn and what an adorable couple of parents to be.



Pup lover said:


> A couple pictures from today mom got a really good one of the parents to be will post when I get it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, sorry about your trees. Living on a desert I truly value trees.


Unfortunately, we've had so many bad storms in the past 5 years, that the trees had been hit by lightning several times. They were giant majestic trees so will be sad to see small trees in replacement.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I don't know if there are or not. I do know there is a provide a ride, but I think it is just for our county. CC is next county east. I may ask, but I don't think that he could get the temp privileges. I do like the other hospital. That is where DH had is appendix out when I was due with DS. When the nurse was settling him in his room, she kept asking me if I wanted to go downstairs and get checked. Maternity was the floor below. I should have listened to her. I was in labor and didn't know it. Made the mistake of going to my hospital and dr. as soon as we talked to the dr doing DH's surgery. Should have stayed there!


I think the choice of hospitals is important for you. I wish I'd convinced DD to have her knee surgery up here instead of in Springfield. Not saying that she wouldn't haven't gotten MRSA, but tend to believe that the Teaching hospitals have some of the best practices and care. Hope you get what you want; that sounds awful that it sometimes closes up your throat.

I hope you get your chance to check out part-time living in AZ...sounds nice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you get things sorted out with your thyroid quickly.
> 
> Betty, those little dolls are so cute, I might have to try one of them.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you get things sorted out with your thyroid quickly.
> 
> Betty, those little dolls are so cute, I might have to try one of them.
> 
> ...


The two evergreens that were planted too close to the driveway were the first to go; we took those out voluntarily. And the same for the two evergreens that were planted too close to the back patio and they also came out within the first couple of years. We should have been replacing them as they were lost, but until now there were always other trees to provide some shade. I really miss the chestnut ones we had. I'd like to plant some flowering trees out there, but DH is allergic to so many of them, that probably won't happen.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Been going back and forth between here and some quilting/sewing/knitting sites. Didn't realize how late it was. think I will turn in for the night.
> 
> Kaye Jo it is unbelieale to me tht you are already having low temps in the 20 F area.....Brrrrrrr. Would love to visit all the states but goodness don't think I could adjust to such cold. I do remember you are from Alaska. Wow...what temperature differences you've experience from there to Tx and now Wy.
> 
> Take care everyone. {{{hugs}}}


You need to plan to visit the northern states in the late spring and summer months and visit the southern states in the fall and winter months.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all. I guess I was on the wrong week! Time is going so fast I guess!
Tami I hope your thyroid treatment goes ok. Doesn't sound like fun.
Joy, I'm glad the colonoscopy turned out well, I'll be due for that soon (oh joy!)
Julie I saw your Guernsey on the last KTP it is very beautiful
Melody I hope your cold is doing better, I'm fighting one too.
I have to sign off for now but will try to keep up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it's type 2 , the virus he had last year that caused all his heart problems caused this and also damage to his kidneys
> 
> Sonja


Nasty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi all. I guess I was on the wrong week! Time is going so fast I guess!
> Tami I hope your thyroid treatment goes ok. Doesn't sound like fun.
> Joy, I'm glad the colonoscopy turned out well, I'll be due for that soon (oh joy!)
> Julie I saw your Guernsey on the last KTP it is very beautiful
> ...


Thank you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it is funny that the pitcher runs at the batter - it doesn't look like there is much room for the ball to go after it's thrown. --- sam


the pitcher is a bowler, batter the same. 
Th epitch is 22 yards long (which is 792 inches I think, 3 feet in a yard and 12 inches in a foot).
And here I am not having yet got out. I was watching the cricket in Brisbane against New Zealand in a game that we would clearly win unless it rained. But NZ were batting well so I was planning on watching the end when I got home. Then we started taking wickets (getting the batsmen out) so ended up watching the rest of the game. Would have missed it if I had gone out.

So Julie we are winning the game that means more to me than Rugby.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll go back and read through the rest of the entries later on. I have to go through DH's annual enrollment information and put in all the information before tomorrow's deadline. I'm embarrassed for waiting until the last minute...when I was a Benefits Manager, I hoped that everyone would get done early so I didn't have a last minute rush...and now I'm the last minute one.
> 
> I'm meeting with a former client and co-worker who wants me to take over her consulting assignment since she's been offered a full-time position after being laid off from Baxter Healthcaare. It will mean getting all the annual enrollment details to the benefit providers (medical, dental, life, disability, 401K, etc.) by the set time frames. The assignment also includes a transfer to a new Human Reources IT program including payroll, benefits, compensation, training, etc. I've done that a few times in my career spanning over 40 years so I'm game to at least find out more.
> 
> Extra income is always nice around the holidays and especially since we also found out we had to have two very large trees taken out since they're diseased and at risk to topple onto the house in a bad storm. We had the work done last Friday so the yard is very bare. It cost over $1600 to have them removed and will cost that and more to replace them. When we moved here, there were 15 trees on the lot; and now there's only 1. Very sad.


What a shame you needed to have the trees removed- but falling on the house is not desirable.
So a bit of work won't go astray for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A couple pictures from today mom got a really good one of the parents to be will post when I get it


Great shots
She looks a similar size to Vicky but still sitting higher than Vicky. Interesting looking at how different they can be at the same time.
I remebr the time I went to a party knowing there was a lady overdue and I was about8 months with Vicky Well the overdue lady came in and I thought is she pregnant? Me?- well no question. In fact anyone knowing a lady was overdue wpuld have picked me.
I had a missed call from Brett today and wondered if something was happening- but no.
Vicky is thinking she should go early rather than late. As well as having dropped she is getting 10 minutely Braxton Hicks for hours at a time. But how hard will it be if she does go to term or over now?
I had a missed call from Brett today and wondered if something was happening- but no. Sh estillwants to finsih her study so doesn't want it just yet- but is procrastinating so won't get it done at the rate she is going unless the baby is late. Maybe she will now have the motivation to do so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: Sam, don't even own makeup!


Me neither.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are the top looks brown in the picture but it s true colour is gold
> And the dinosaur set are just testers hence the colours used to see if I could do my own version of a top down I even included the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons .lessons learned of were I went wrong and note to self do not use smaller needles for sleeves After Christmas I'm going to make it again. I'm thinking a shade of green , not sure what colour for dinosaurs :-(
> Sonja


Those are fabulous!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My best friend had a buggy/stroller/car seat combination much like what Kate posted a photo of. We loved it! We both had big vehicles, so it didn't matter that it was big. We both used it.
> 
> Truck and pacifier or binkie.


We have a pram/pusher combo from David's sister (her son is 12) here at our place. Vick and Brett bought a combo whihc I think takes the baby capsule for the first 6 months or so. 
It is compulsory to have kids in car seats here no matter how short a trip or how rarely you might carry them so most grandparents have their own carseats. So we have a basic one that has a very good safety rating- this is new as standards have changed so much and it is recommended that no seat over 10 years is used.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> the pitcher is a bowler, batter the same.
> Th epitch is 22 yards long (which is 792 inches I think, 3 feet in a yard and 12 inches in a foot).
> And here I am not having yet got out. I was watching the cricket in Brisbane against New Zealand in a game that we would clearly win unless it rained. But NZ were batting well so I was planning on watching the end when I got home. Then we started taking wickets (getting the batsmen out) so ended up watching the rest of the game. Would have missed it if I had gone out.
> 
> So Julie we are winning the game that means more to me than Rugby.


That is fine by me- you can't win all the time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry about the trees being lost; sad that out of 15 you now only have the 1. Tree removal is very expensive. We were lucky last year that the man we used also has a lumber mill and wanted them for the wood (white oak) so we were able to work out a very good deal. Still was a bit costly though.


I'm glad my DH is handy with a chain saw, if any fall down he cuts them for firewood. We seem to have a few each year fall onto the lawn or across the driveway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Soooo I'm not going to lie. I fell back asleep for another hour. Lol.
> 
> Have since gotten up and got my pills. Had a shower and dressed and "thought" about the hall closet. I will do it today no matter what. 👍


Just take it easy and do things as you feel comfortable. 
Deuce is so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Someone do some math for me please. When we spend a month in the RV we are in 30' x 9' and then the side wall that slides out is 2' x about 24'. I am so math challenged that even with my calcullater, I can't do it.
> 
> We can live in it without killing each other, and I do take some yarn stash with me, and my Kindle is my book stash, except for a few that would be special use. I would have to cut my rubber stamp, ink and paper supplies down to almost nothing. Pick a very few favorite stamps and inks, then buy paper/card stock as needed only.


My best friend and her DH lived in their rv for a couple years, they were so happy to get into a house after that. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I received a phone call from my dr. on Monday. The ultra sound on my thyroid shows a nodule. Now I have the joy (not) of finding an endocrinologist. The one I want is on my insurance plan, but he only goes to Cleveland Clinic for hospital. That is something I am not willing to do if I don't have to. Now I have to figure out if I want to try one of the others that are listed at a closer hospital. None of them work out of my local hospital. So if I have to have surgery, and I suspect that I will need to, I can't go to the closest one. I do like the one hospital. Actually, I could go to two that are within 20 miles of me, 3 if I went 25. Only one of those is one I will go to if needed. The only issue with Cleveland Clinic is that I will not drive down town Cleveland alone. Well, more correctly, I won't drive it period, someone would have to take me, even for pre-op. The other one I would drive myself for pre-op.
> 
> I had 2/3 of the left lobe removed in 1991 due to a lump found on that side. No cancer. And I hated that dr. He was rude & nasty, and scared me to death. I'm smarter now! And he no longer practices here, if at all. Other than routine blood work, my Dr. & I have not done anything further to track it. I have been doing a bit of reading, and sometimes feel like I have swallowed a golf ball, and can choke on my own spit at times. So when I went for my last check up, I asked for the free T3's and T4's to be run. I was told that without indicators of a problem, insurance would most likely not pay for the T3 test. She suggested that we do an ultra sound, as we had not done anything else. I had other things come up, and wasn't too worried about it, so it didn't get it done until a couple of weeks ago. Today, I can feel said golf ball, again. Tomorrow, it will probably not be noticeable again. It comes and goes. It doesn't seem to obstruct my throat & airway, just sort of uncomfortable. I keep wanting to tip my head back or stretch my neck. I do believe thyroid issues run in Dad's family. I have a picture of one of the cousins? with a huge goiter on her neck.
> 
> Anyway, could use a few good thoughts. I am not too worried about cancer, but not looking forward to possibly needing surgery. And I am allergic to Synthroid. Found that out in 1994.


Oh Tami, I hope that it is nothing major and that they can get it taken care of easily and a doc that you like. 
HUG!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I see my primary Dr. on the 16th. I will call the office tomorrow and see what they think of my other choice. I really want the 1st dr. that goes only to CC, as I have dealt with him for mom & dad, but CC is a huge draw back for me, as I don't drive in the big cities. And DH sure isn't going to want to take off work to take me just for pre-op. For surgery, yes. DD would take me, or DDIL, but I hate to have to have them do it. Especially as you never know how long everything is going to take. They both have kids to pick up from school, and it is a half hour drive one way. I have no idea if I can take Armour thyroid. The first endo said when I called with the extreme itching, that the only reason he put me on it was to prevent anything growing in the future. To just stop taking the Synthroid. I do have a couple of choices besides Dr. A. As I said, I will see what my Dr. office suggests tomorrow.


If I were closer, I would drive you in a heartbeat, no problem.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Does Vicky have exams to write or a study paper to write to complete her studies? Would be terrible if it has to be done on a specific date & she ends up having the baby that day.



darowil said:


> Great shots
> She looks a similar size to Vicky but still sitting higher than Vicky. Interesting looking at how different they can be at the same time.
> I remebr the time I went to a party knowing there was a lady overdue and I was about8 months with Vicky Well the overdue lady came in and I thought is she pregnant? Me?- well no question. In fact anyone knowing a lady was overdue wpuld have picked me.
> I had a missed call from Brett today and wondered if something was happening- but no.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad my DH is handy with a chain saw, if any fall down he cuts them for firewood. We seem to have a few each year fall onto the lawn or across the driveway.


I wouldn't mind DH taking a chain saw to a felled tree, but the climbing up on the tree to take off the large limbs stripping it bare to the trunk scares me. The guys were quite young and agile and were climbing and moving the branches & chunks of wood like they were match sticks. That is until it came to the trunk. They chipped the smaller branches and left us quite a bit by our outdoor burner. Many of the limbs and trunk would have to be split to be usable.

I was in the house when they were taking it down and heard a thump every now and then. I made sure I stayed away from the back of the house. I was working on winding yarn on the dining room table and realized that wasn't smart nor was working upstairs on the computer as both of these rooms are in the back. I ended up blocking some of the crocheted leaves which is a room at the other end of yard.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does Vicky have exams to write or a study paper to write to complete her studies? Would be terrible if it has to be done on a specific date & she ends up having the baby that day.


The silly girl not satisfied with being pregnant and working a job with longer than normal hours decided that with no study for her paedetrics to do 3 subjects -75% workload- on a Masters in Clinical Education. This is all assignments but due dates for them as well as her are getting close. However my experince with the Uni is that they are very willing to give extensions -but she would prefer not to have it hanging over her head for the first couple of months at least. She does intend trying to finish it while on maternity leave.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I finally got pics to import.
> The snowman was made by my niece (who died of cancer) out of empty bleach bottles and caps.
> In the pattern I enclosed, Barbara made seven rows of black for shoes, two of white for socks. She put several rows of yellow for hair.
> She sewed the seams on her sewing machine. Hope You Like!


Those are all so cool, I love the snowman.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A couple pictures from today mom got a really good one of the parents to be will post when I get it


Great photos, lovely ladies and a lovely couple.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - these are beautiful - i am constantly amazed at your lovely knitting - the sparkly top is wonderful. would like to find the dinosaur sweater in size three - i would make it for bentley. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Finally am sitting for the day. Shower was good not as many showed up as RSVP'd they were going to, so the kids had quite a bit of leftovers to take home which isnt all bad. This was in my email today thought some of you might be interested.
> 
> http://www.jriede.com/improve-your-knitting-30-days-to-better-knitting/
> 
> Off to sit and knit and watch tv, DH got called into work so just me and the girls.


Glad the party went well . Hope you enjoyed the peace and got plenty of knitting done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was a very busy weekend. We went up to WI to be with DS and family. The granddaughters are sure growing up and fun to be with (90% of the time). Both can be screamers when playing and cryers when upset. Our DS and DDIL took us all to the Arts on the Rotunda which is a free cultural exhibit that the DGD's love. There were representatives from the Madison Ballet Theater there along with the Creative Director/Choreographer. The girls loved seeing the girls do their dance routines and were amazed at the girls who were in toe shoes. Director mentioned that it usually takes about 8 years of training/exercise to be able to be up on point. It also takes about 36 months to tone/train body muscles to refine movements. Usually the girls are growing/changing so much that each time they grow an 1", they have to redo some of the work to get back to where they were. Those that grow at a rapid pace really have a hard time. It was a fun time.
> 
> We helped around the house and the little girls and I made cinnamon rolls. They were in charge of dumping the ingredients in the bowls and some mixing. I did the rest except for the sprinkling of the sugar and cinnamon the rolled out bread dough. The rolls turned out great and oldest DGD gave our baking team a 5!
> 
> We'll see them again at Thanksgiving. I slept good while there and then slept again when we got home...maybe the insomnia is absent for awhile? I hope so.


Sounds like you had a great week end and plenty of sleep something which is eluding me this night and as its now 5am I've finally given up trying 
Sorry to hear about the trees sure will look bare without them and it's an expensive bill that you could have done without especially this time of year 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> A couple pictures from today mom got a really good one of the parents to be will post when I get it


Lovely pictures wishing all the best to the young couple and hoping they have many happy years together 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I finally got pics to import.
> The snowman was made by my niece (who died of cancer) out of empty bleach bottles and caps.
> In the pattern I enclosed, Barbara made seven rows of black for shoes, two of white for socks. She put several rows of yellow for hair.
> She sewed the seams on her sewing machine. Hope You Like!


What a great looking snowman Betty and the dolls/ bears are great too 
Think your husband has the same ideas as mine concerning his diet 
When I mentioned his diet to the nurse she said certain items I was saying he shouldn't eat were OK to eat but in moderation , husband heard every word she said but the last 3


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep...would make for an interesting yarn don't ya think...LOL


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my Sonja! The dress and jacket are gorgeous. Do you have anyone in mind to receive it? It would sell for quite I bit in my opinion. And I am amazed that you call the dinosaur outfit a test...it is fabulous. You must have been a master knitter in a previous life; your work is absolutely stunning.


Absolutely!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Wow!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have a pram/pusher combo from David's sister (her son is 12) here at our place. Vick and Brett bought a combo whihc I think takes the baby capsule for the first 6 months or so.
> It is compulsory to have kids in car seats here no matter how short a trip or how rarely you might carry them so most grandparents have their own carseats. So we have a basic one that has a very good safety rating- this is new as standards have changed so much and it is recommended that no seat over 10 years is used.


It's the same here and they have just made it that any child under 15 months must travel in a rear facing car seat. We've got one for Luke, but now it looks like we'll have to buy another kind for Caitlin!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've just remembered that Caitlin has got her Christmas present already as we bought her Jumperoo which she is using now. No doubt I'll buy her some clothes too...so nice to buy for a girl for a change!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a great week end and plenty of sleep something which is eluding me this night and as its now 5am I've finally given up trying
> Sorry to hear about the trees sure will look bare without them and it's an expensive bill that you could have done without especially this time of year
> Sonja


Me too Sonja, it was after 3 before I got to sleep last night. Why does it always happen on nights when you have an appointment the next morning and can't just lie in! :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry, I'm back using Saskatchewan language :lol: It's a hooded sweatshirt/jacket, called a hoody in other parts of the world. Since they came out in the 70's have been called bunny hugs here, no idea why.


Another new thing learnt at the TP.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read these to DH, we both had a good laugh. It's right up there with always dress nicely & have your hair & makeup done when your husband gets home!


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's the same here and they have just made it that any child under 15 months must travel in a rear facing car seat. We've got one for Luke, but now it looks like we'll have to buy another kind for Caitlin!


I don't think its that old here. But all children up to 7 must now be in proper seats. I think it might be 6 months rear facing but recommended longer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Same weather here rain most of yesterday and today blowing a gale good job I don't wear a wig 💨
> I've just got in with the dog after she had to sniff every single leaf along the way and considering you can't see the walkway for leaves that is a lot of sniffing . I will be very surprised if there is not a few branches blown down tonight as the wind is getting stronger
> Sonja


And we got to 35c about 95f here today. Gosh it was hot. Down to 20c now at nearly 10pm. Cooler day tomorrow.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

tami_ohio wrote:
I received a phone call from my dr. on Monday. The ultra sound on my thyroid shows a nodule. Now I have the joy (not) of finding an endocrinologist. The one I want is on my insurance plan, but he only goes to Cleveland Clinic for hospital. That is something I am not willing to do if I don't have to. Now I have to figure out if I want to try one of the others that are listed at a closer hospital. None of them work out of my local hospital. So if I have to have surgery, and I suspect that I will need to, I can't go to the closest one. I do like the one hospital. Actually, I could go to two that are within 20 miles of me, 3 if I went 25. Only one of those is one I will go to if needed. The only issue with Cleveland Clinic is that I will not drive down town Cleveland alone. Well, more correctly, I won't drive it period, someone would have to take me, even for pre-op. The other one I would drive myself for pre-op. 

I had 2/3 of the left lobe removed in 1991 due to a lump found on that side. No cancer. And I hated that dr. He was rude & nasty, and scared me to death. I'm smarter now! And he no longer practices here, if at all. Other than routine blood work, my Dr. & I have not done anything further to track it. I have been doing a bit of reading, and sometimes feel like I have swallowed a golf ball, and can choke on my own spit at times. So when I went for my last check up, I asked for the free T3's and T4's to be run. I was told that without indicators of a problem, insurance would most likely not pay for the T3 test. She suggested that we do an ultra sound, as we had not done anything else. I had other things come up, and wasn't too worried about it, so it didn't get it done until a couple of weeks ago. Today, I can feel said golf ball, again. Tomorrow, it will probably not be noticeable again. It comes and goes. It doesn't seem to obstruct my throat & airway, just sort of uncomfortable. I keep wanting to tip my head back or stretch my neck. I do believe thyroid issues run in Dad's family. I have a picture of one of the cousins? with a huge goiter on her neck. 

Anyway, could use a few good thoughts. I am not too worried about cancer, but not looking forward to possibly needing surgery. And I am allergic to Synthroid. Found that out in 1994.

Have you tried the armour? Its an old drug and a lot of dr.s dont want to prescribe it anymore, took me a couple of years to get my dr to let me try it. Its a natural thyroid med not synthetic, there are lots of articles out there about it, which I sent one to my dr and then they agreed to let me try it. Helped with some issues that have never gotten better with synthroid. Hope that you get some answers and a dr and a hospital that you are happy and comfortable with.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami sorry for the not so great news about the nodule. Will have yo in y prayers. Be sure to keep us updated as to doctor visits and possible surgery. Hope you can get this addressed fairly quickly.


Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> A couple pictures from today mom got a really good one of the parents to be will post when I get it


Lovely photos


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And we got to 35c about 95f here today. Gosh it was hot. Down to 20c now at nearly 10pm. Cooler day tomorrow.


And we were very close to 100- down to 25 at 10pm. And we too have a cooler day tomorrow.
And indeed tomorrow DAvid and I are going to friends about an hours drive away and the maximum there is only 19 tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just became aware of Kriskrafter, a KP member who is also a designer. She gave a link for a stretchy bind off that doesn't leave a flare at the top. Especially nice for the tops of socks as you want them loose but not flaring. Here is the link to her tip:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197821-1.html

Check out some of her other posts too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And we were very close to 100- down to 25 at 10pm. And we too have a cooler day tomorrow.
> And indeed tomorrow DAvid and I are going to friends about an hours drive away and the maximum there is only 19 tomorrow.


Oh my but you are having hot weather. Not sure I could take that heat, but think I would like to try. I would miss the beauty of the snow, but then I could visit. It sure changes fast. I looked out today and there was so much frost that I thought it had snowed, but no, it is just frost. Pretty day, pretty frost, but brrrrrrrr. I will soon be hibernating.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, so sorry to hear you are having problems with your thyroid, and apparently not the first time. Terrible that you had that awful experience with your other doctor. Hope you can find someone who really cares about their patients and has the knowledge and wisdom to be the best in his field. Just know I am thinking of you and sending you big hugs as you go through this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Me too Sonja, it was after 3 before I got to sleep last night. Why does it always happen on nights when you have an appointment the next morning and can't just lie in! :roll:


Why can't a lot of us sleep? Had to laugh though as I've just noticed that the dog is getting her winter coat which means she goes a lightish shade of grey and gets a mask across the eyes so at the moment I don't know who has darker circles round the eyes me or the dog 😵
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad my DH is handy with a chain saw, if any fall down he cuts them for firewood. We seem to have a few each year fall onto the lawn or across the driveway.


I noticed Lots of large branches down when I was out with the dog this morning still very very strong winds here .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are fabulous!!


Thank you Kaye


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a great looking snowman Betty and the dolls/ bears are great too
> Think your husband has the same ideas as mine concerning his diet
> When I mentioned his diet to the nurse she said certain items I was saying he shouldn't eat were OK to eat but in moderation , husband heard every word she said but the last 3


Sonja, I may have the solution to your problem with DH's hearing regarding portion sizes. Just prepare only as much as a serving of the foods he tends to eat too much of and then there is no more. Or freeze everything else in serving-size portions or a plate of servings appropriate for the entire meal. Solves the problem, usually, at my house.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I did get the closet sorted out yesterday and got rid of a box of stuff. All the Easter and Halloween decorations are in there now.&#128077;

Silly Deuce always wants to be with me. Jumped up on the Ottoman this morning while knitting and made himself fit.&#128517;

Finished the 4th square for the scrapghan I am going to make.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The silly girl not satisfied with being pregnant and working a job with longer than normal hours decided that with no study for her paedetrics to do 3 subjects -75% workload- on a Masters in Clinical Education. This is all assignments but due dates for them as well as her are getting close. However my experince with the Uni is that they are very willing to give extensions -but she would prefer not to have it hanging over her head for the first couple of months at least. She does intend trying to finish it while on maternity leave.


Wow! That's quite a workload, silly woman! It will be wonderful when she's done but so much work, I'm surprised she has time to sleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fortunately on the farm we have enough space that any trees thst have to be taken down from standing can have a rope or chain put on them to be guided down rather than anyone climbing up. There were a couple of really big black poplars near the house in town that we used to live in before building on the farm. the power company had them taken down a few years ago as they were getting too close to the lines, what an ordeal that was, even blocked off the highway for a little while.



RookieRetiree said:


> I wouldn't mind DH taking a chain saw to a felled tree, but the climbing up on the tree to take off the large limbs stripping it bare to the trunk scares me. The guys were quite young and agile and were climbing and moving the branches & chunks of wood like they were match sticks. That is until it came to the trunk. They chipped the smaller branches and left us quite a bit by our outdoor burner. Many of the limbs and trunk would have to be split to be usable.
> 
> I was in the house when they were taking it down and heard a thump every now and then. I made sure I stayed away from the back of the house. I was working on winding yarn on the dining room table and realized that wasn't smart nor was working upstairs on the computer as both of these rooms are in the back. I ended up blocking some of the crocheted leaves which is a room at the other end of yard.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't think its that old here. But all children up to 7 must now be in proper seats. I think it might be 6 months rear facing but recommended longer.


Here it goes by weight I think up to 20 pounds must be in rear facing seats. Still have GD in a front facing one but it's getting tight, especially in her winter coat, so I think she will soon just go to a booster seat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just became aware of Kriskrafter, a KP member who is also a designer. She gave a link for a stretchy bind off that doesn't leave a flare at the top. Especially nice for the tops of socks as you want them loose but not flaring. Here is the link to her tip:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197821-1.html
> 
> Check out some of her other posts too.


She has lots of great free scarf patterns & others too. Most of her patterns are very quick & easy to do but nice designs. I will watch the video when my new iPad is charged, I sometimes have trouble with the bind off on socks being tight. Thanks for posting the link.

The 2 shawls/scarfs I made recently both had an I cord bind off, I'd never seen that before, I sure like the nice finish it gives. I suppose all you expert knitters have known that for years though. :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, I may have the solution to your problem with DH's hearing regarding portion sizes. Just prepare only as much as a serving of the foods he tends to eat too much of and then there is no more. Or freeze everything else in serving-size portions or a plate of servings appropriate for the entire meal. Solves the problem, usually, at my house.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy I'm slowly shrinking the servings down and adding more vegetables.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH uses a small chain saw once they are down to cut them up for firewoode also. The ones we had to have taken down for us were 60+ feet tall ad near the 2 small barns.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad my DH is handy with a chain saw, if any fall down he cuts them for firewood. We seem to have a few each year fall onto the lawn or across the driveway.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> budasha wrote:
> My brother and I went to the movies last night. I haven't been to one in at least 30 years. Saw the newest James Bond movie, Spectre. It was very good with lots of action but was it ever loud in the theatre. If I ever go again, I'll be sitting in the very back row. Hopefully, it won't be so loud.
> 
> I've been sitting here since 7.30 so I must get off my duff and get dressed. Talk to you later. Hope everyone has a good day.
> ...


Excellent idea.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And we got to 35c about 95f here today. Gosh it was hot. Down to 20c now at nearly 10pm. Cooler day tomorrow.


Quite different from here. Snowing this morning, -2 C/29F now with a low of
-8C/18F For the next few nights. The days are getting so short already & we still have another 7 weeks of them getting shorter :roll: I really don't like living in so much darkness, gets harder to get out of bed in the mornings. :roll:

DH is busy hauling his pile of oats away, he sold them to a neighbor but has to deliver them. He wants to get them gone before we get too much snow. I will be glad to have them gone so he can put away the scare cannon, between the deer & ravens he has to keep it running day & night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Vicki sounds like a very remarkable young woman that takes after her mom. 


darowil said:


> The silly girl not satisfied with being pregnant and working a job with longer than normal hours decided that with no study for her paedetrics to do 3 subjects -75% workload- on a Masters in Clinical Education. This is all assignments but due dates for them as well as her are getting close. However my experince with the Uni is that they are very willing to give extensions -but she would prefer not to have it hanging over her head for the first couple of months at least. She does intend trying to finish it while on maternity leave.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> About 20 years ago I heard of one of the towns GPs telling one of his patients that she had too many children and must stop. She looked at him and said what like you? He had 5 at the time I think it was- more than his patient had.


Oh, but it's so much easier for a man to have more children! LOL



Swedenme said:


> Just spotted this over on main if anyone is interested
> 7ways to make slippers non slip
> http://www.mooglyblog.com/make-slippers-non-slip/
> 
> Think I might give the silicone a try


I use the brush on rug backing. The jar is lasting forever! I've just finished up slippers for both DD and me, and I need to get the non-stick on mine, but I'm wearing them because they're warm. LOL

And on the diabetic issue, I hear you. I'd lived with a diabetic before, so I already had a good bit of the cooking changes underway; if your husband can tolerate a sweetener like Stevia, there are some good recipes out there that are sugar free. I know for a lot of people, though, it isn't sweets so much as things like potatoes and pasta that they have a hard time giving up.



tami_ohio said:


> Put a pair of your fingerless mitts on! Right now, it's my feet. I need to make a pair of slippers, and put some puffy paint on the bottoms.


I wear them all the time (sometimes even sleep in them :roll: ). They do help, but once the fingers get cold, it's really hard to get them warmed up again. Currently working on a pair of wool mittens for myself as well!

Also sorry to hear of this new health issue--sending all good thoughts your way.

I need to finish catching up!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You will still need ear plugs if you sit in the back! That is one of the reasons I don' t like to go. And the price! Early shows a less expensive, but no less loud. I always sit in the back, Too close makes me sick from the motion.


I was surprised at the price. It was $7.75. I was expecting $12-$14.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Daralene. I hope to make a pair of socks for SIL for Christmas; got his measurement awhile back.


Cashmeregma said:


> Just became aware of Kriskrafter, a KP member who is also a designer. She gave a link for a stretchy bind off that doesn't leave a flare at the top. Especially nice for the tops of socks as you want them loose but not flaring. Here is the link to her tip:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197821-1.html
> 
> Check out some of her other posts too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I finally got pics to import.
> The snowman was made by my niece (who died of cancer) out of empty bleach bottles and caps.
> In the pattern I enclosed, Barbara made seven rows of black for shoes, two of white for socks. She put several rows of yellow for hair.
> She sewed the seams on her sewing machine. Hope You Like!


Adorable! I know the snowman is a treasure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio - Hope you are able to find an endocrinologist close by. Your doctors/insurance companies sure sound complicated. I learned from my brother in Phoenix that you are limited to certain doctors under your insurance company. We don't have that problem here, thank goodness. Wishing you well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such even stitches. I still haven't finished the KAL afghan I started ages ago (cmaliza and I were both doing it; need to see if she ever finished).


gagesmom said:


> So I did get the closet sorted out yesterday and got rid of a box of stuff. All the Easter and Halloween decorations are in there now.👍
> 
> Silly Deuce always wants to be with me. Jumped up on the Ottoman this morning while knitting and made himself fit.😅
> 
> Finished the 4th square for the scrapghan I am going to make.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, I bring ear plugs to cinema. You can get them in drugstore. I swear sound is controlled by deaf teenagers.


I do have some because I used to use them when vacuuming. My vac was deafening. Fortunately, I don't have it any more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A couple pictures from today mom got a really good one of the parents to be will post when I get it


Lovely pictures of the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I at least came close! :lol: We can live in it, and have, for a month at a time, twice a year, since 2008. This is the first fall that we have not taken a month out in it. We did go late 2 years ago, after DS got married on the 12 Oct. We maybe only stayed out 2 weeks because of that. But it is doable. I would like to try going to Arizona for a winter and see how that works. I keep thinking it's time to do a major purge, so if we decide to totally retire and go on the road, the majority of the work is done. Gotta find the energy first.


Isn't it strange how we can live in something that size for a month and yet couldn't think of doing it permanently. We used to spend a month or more on our cruiser, which was half the size of your trailer, and didn't mind it. Go figure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I learn stuff daily here about knitting. Where did you find her free patterns?


Bonnie7591 said:


> She has lots of great free scarf patterns & others too. Most of her patterns are very quick & easy to do but nice designs. I will watch the video when my new iPad is charged, I sometimes have trouble with the bind off on socks being tight. Thanks for posting the link.
> 
> The 2 shawls/scarfs I made recently both had an I cord bind off, I'd never seen that before, I sure like the nice finish it gives. I suppose all you expert knitters have known that for years though. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I finally got pics to import.
> The snowman was made by my niece (who died of cancer) out of empty bleach bottles and caps.
> In the pattern I enclosed, Barbara made seven rows of black for shoes, two of white for socks. She put several rows of yellow for hair.
> She sewed the seams on her sewing machine. Hope You Like!


Sorry for your loss. Your niece was very clever. The snowman is so cute and so are the dolls.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to take Candy to the groomers. Back later. (left off at page 34)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> And we got to 35c about 95f here today. Gosh it was hot. Down to 20c now at nearly 10pm. Cooler day tomorrow.


At this exact moment in time I wish we could swap I've got my purple socks on I made last year with just dk yarn and still going strong , I've also got a long sleeved cardigan on that I only wear when I'm cold and I'm still cold just can't seem to get warm today but I think it's just me as no one else is saying they are cold


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I learn stuff daily here about knitting. Where did you find her free patterns?


She is over on ravelry Gwen , I've made her little Crocodilly booties they are lovely and so easy to make I'm thinking of making her adult ones 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished 3rd headband for Christmas presents last night. Now to go cast on the coordinating fingerless mitts. TTYL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh dear, Bonnie! We were a few degrees F colder than you this morning.
The frost is still on the grass (which looks sparkly like diamonds crushed and scattered across it) and the roof where the sun has not hit yet; and the central heat is running again since I've been reading TP posts.

I've been trying to work on Aurora's afghan but the dog is bugging me about in and out. He truly is ''as dumb as a box of rocks'', which is how he is described by most of the household. I would so much have preferred that he had not been adopted by Susan. Or better yet if he had not been rescued at all. He is missing most of the good parts of life by his deafness and the brain damage caused by the early traumas to his body and mind/personality. Having been used as a ''bait dog'' for illegal dog fighting, he would likely have been better off being put down when found. IMHO

Because of his behaviors, he is not permitted to go to the office with Susan when the GED classes are going on up the hall from her office. He cries pitifully for long times and disturbs the students, of course. But the pacing around and around a room is what drives me crazy. Susan call his cries ''singing the song of his people.'' Amusing but not long endurable, either.

Guess I'd better get on with the day. Knitting time has run out if I am to get other chores finished. Well, started to be honest. Be back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> At this exact moment in time I wish we could swap I've got my purple socks on I made last year with just dk yarn and still going strong , I've also got a long sleeved cardigan on that I only wear when I'm cold and I'm still cold just can't seem to get warm today but I think it's just me as no one else is saying they are cold


Sorry to hear that you are cold and probably sleepy after a no sleep night. I hope that you aren't fighting something off --- or, if you are, that your immune system defenses are taking care of whatever it may be.

I'm not sure if this is what has affected my sleep, but for the past week, I've been saying a mantra when going to bed..."I've done all I can do for today, tomorrow will be another day and I'll take care of whatever it is in due time and not worry about it now!" I was stressing over getting as much done as possible to be ready for the weekend away at our DS's and in my rush to get it all accomplished, I botched a couple of things such as burning the vegetable paella that I was making to take up to them and not getting the two leaf coasters stiffened and blocked in time for them to be dry by the time we got up there. So, they go slightly damp coasters and a different dinner that I made while up there. That would usually make me nuts, but I was able to take it all in stride and not fret. I'm going to try the recipe again and watch it more closely. The paella pan that our DD got for us in Spain along with the special rice worked too well in conducting the heat. Plus, I used the one burner that seems to be calibrated extra hot...I had the burner on #3-4 and it still burned on the bottom. I left it unattended for maybe 10 minutes while I dryed my hair...that's all it took.

http://www.forksoverknives.com/recipes/vegetable-paella/

The recipe I'm using out of a Vegetarian cookbook also had celery and cauliflower in it. The peppers and cauliflower are broiled for color and flavor before putting them in the pan with the saute'd onions and celery. I may add the artichokes in the next batch and may even switch to my cast iron skillet. It sure was looking and tasting wonderful before the burning. I did skim off the top of the pan and it tasted a little smokey, but was still good. If I get the cooking right, I'll have this as a side dish for Thanksgiving as I can make it ahead of time and then reheat it in the oven while I'm cooking the dressing and sweet potatoes and the the turkey is resting and waiting to be carved.

I'm going to keep the mantra going to see if my brain will continue to listen. My hope is a good night's sleep for you tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks Daralene. I hope to make a pair of socks for SIL for Christmas; got his measurement awhile back.


I've decided to make some socks for Christmas too thought I better get a move on. Wanted to make a Christmas afghan but will have to settle for 2 Christmas cushions 4 pair of socks , a hat , a cowl and a partridge in a pear tree😄
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've decided to make some socks for Christmas too thought I better get a move on. Wanted to make a Christmas afghan but will have to settle for 2 Christmas cushions 4 pair of socks , a hat , a cowl and a partridge in a pear tree😄
> Sonja


Like this one? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/partridge-or-a-pear-tree-ornaments :mrgreen:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I used a mantra just after Mum died as I was awake for two days and nights. I lay in bed and told myself whenever a thought came into my head"j Think about that in the morning, just go to sleep now. " it worked after not too long. I still do it at stressful times.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Vicki sounds like a very remarkable young woman that takes after her mom.


I was thinking the same thing as I remember all the traveling Darowil does, the knitting, the teaching, the fairs and displays, etc., etc. Sounds like a family of amazing women to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well guess what. Talking of stress, I was thinking of Thanksgiving dinner and decided that since my back is acting up and I am just starting to get better, that lifting the turkey, etc., and all the cleaning is too much this year. DH just did that job in Pa., so we are going to go out to dinner. Haven't heard back from anyone yet but there will be about 14 people and I found a nice restaurant that has a buffet with prime rib, ham and turkey, then all the trimmings and etc., at a decent price and it is near where son and his family live. Haven't heard back yet, but nobody has invited us, so figure it is time for me to do the inviting, if not late already. This will be a nice way to all get together and visit and I won't be stressed out and exhausted. I so admire all you ladies on here and all the work you do. I'm just so thankful I found this restaurant. Remembered it as son's MIL had Thanksgiving there one time and it was really good. Years ago, but I kept it in my memory bank. It is a gift to me from DH. He really loved the job and seeing a lot of musicians that have been great musical friends over the years. Quite inspirational for him and loads of fun with them telling lots of stories from the years gone by, loaded with humor. Anyway, since we were mentioning sleepless nights and stress, this is just great and a lot easier on my back. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I learn stuff daily here about knitting. Where did you find her free patterns?


Just scroll down they are on the right side. I've knit several of the scarfs. I also printed the pattern for the shift shoulder cowl

http://auntekristy.blogspot.ca


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've decided to make some socks for Christmas too thought I better get a move on. Wanted to make a Christmas afghan but will have to settle for 2 Christmas cushions 4 pair of socks , a hat , a cowl and a partridge in a pear tree😄
> Sonja


That's a lot of knitting for a short time, socks take me forever.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear that you are cold and probably sleepy after a no sleep night. I hope that you aren't fighting something off --- or, if you are, that your immune system defenses are taking care of whatever it may be.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what has affected my sleep, but for the past week, I've been saying a mantra when going to bed..."I've done all I can do for today, tomorrow will be another day and I'll take care of whatever it is in due time and not worry about it now!" I was stressing over getting as much done as possible to be ready for the weekend away at our DS's and in my rush to get it all accomplished, I botched a couple of things such as burning the vegetable paella that I was making to take up to them and not getting the two leaf coasters stiffened and blocked in time for them to be dry by the time we got up there. So, they go slightly damp coasters and a different dinner that I made while up there. That would usually make me nuts, but I was able to take it all in stride and not fret. I'm going to try the recipe again and watch it more closely. The paella pan that our DD got for us in Spain along with the special rice worked too well in conducting the heat. Plus, I used the one burner that seems to be calibrated extra hot...I had the burner on #3-4 and it still burned on the bottom. I left it unattended for maybe 10 minutes while I dryed my hair...that's all it took.
> 
> ...


Actually I don't feel sleepy at all right now hopefully I will tonight . I think the cold I'm feeling is something to do with my thyroid . One of the problems I've been left is faulty thermostat ( think heating ) one minute I can be really cold and shivering and the next I feel so hot . It quite comical sometimes as I can put an extra jumper on and within minutes I'm taking it back off and then back on again 
Hope you get you paella right this time , think I might make some this week as we haven't had paella in a while


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a lot of knitting for a short time, socks take me forever.


I'm not thinking short time I'm thinking 6 looong weeks hoping to get an item finished each week and then the small things in between so I best get back to it .
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Actually I don't feel sleepy at all right now hopefully I will tonight . I think the cold I'm feeling is something to do with my thyroid . One of the problems I've been left is faulty thermostat ( think heating ) one minute I can be really cold and shivering and the next I feel so hot . It quite comical sometimes as I can put an extra jumper on and within minutes I'm taking it back off and then back on again
> Hope you get you paella right this time , think I might make some this week as we haven't had paella in a while


Although, I've had paella in restaurants, I've never tried to make it myself so this was my first attempt. My DDIL likes to go meatless at least 1-2 dinners per week so I thought that this would be the perfect dish. I may add chicken or fish to the next try..what do you put in your paellas? I'm thinking of adding white beans to the next batch to add some non-meat protein.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Although, I've had paella in restaurants, I've never tried to make it myself so this was my first attempt. My DDIL likes to go meatless at least 1-2 dinners per week so I thought that this would be the perfect dish. I may add chicken or fish to the next try..what do you put in your paellas? I'm thinking of adding white beans to the next batch to add some non-meat protein.


Croatian BIL was a chef on ships so I sort of make his paella sort of he adds lots of things depending what's in season 
I stick to what I like , I use bomba rice , chicken stock , prawns, chicken, chorizo sausage, paprikas, garlic, tomatoes onion and spices 
Definitely not vegetarian

Sonja
Sorry paprikas is what you call bell peppers ?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Croatian BIL was a chef on ships so I sort of make his paella sort of he adds lots of things depending what's in season
> I stick to what I like , I use bomba rice , chicken stock , prawns, chicken, chorizo sausage, paprikas, garlic, tomatoes onion and spices
> Definitely not vegetarian
> 
> ...


For us, paprika is a type of spice and this particular paella had a special paprika recommended (which I know I can get at the Chicago Spice House) rather than saffron which is called for in so many paella recipes. I'll make vegetarian for the rest of the family, but add some meat to the one for DH and I...love the idea of sausage in there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> For us, paprika is a type of spice and this particular paella had a special paprika recommended (which I know I can get at the Chicago Spice House) rather than saffron which is called for in so many paella recipes. I'll make vegetarian for the rest of the family, but add some meat to the one for DH and I...love the idea of sausage in there.


It's a spice here to , I should have said green / red peppers but I used the Swedish word instead sorry


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a spice here to , I should have said green / red peppers but I used the Swedish word instead sorry


No need to be sorry; I figured it out. I try to avoid the green peppers as they tend to be tougher for my system to digest than the red/yellow/orange ones and they look so pretty in the dish.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Why can't a lot of us sleep? Had to laugh though as I've just noticed that the dog is getting her winter coat which means she goes a lightish shade of grey and gets a mask across the eyes so at the moment I don't know who has darker circles round the eyes me or the dog 😵
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> No need to be sorry; I figured it out. I try to avoid the green peppers as they tend to be tougher for my system to digest than the red/yellow/orange ones and they look so pretty in the dish.


I'm not keen on the green one and like you I think the red/ yellow/ orange ones look nicer and I do add paprika the spice to 😄
Hope you have a nice meal


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you want to practice making bobbles here is a pattern for you - i'm thinking sonja here. --- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2015/11/09/falling-bobbles-blanket/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Bobbles%20Blanket%20%7C%20Knitting%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most likely. --- sam



darowil said:


> And that is where the real problem lies is it not?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just being curious....did the house insurance issue concerning the dog get straightened out? Also, since he is bugging you which is undertandable wanting in and out constantly could he be re-homed? Believe me I love my dogs and wouldn't want to rehome them but also have had to do this in the past with pets.



jheiens said:


> Oh dear, Bonnie! We were a few degrees F colder than you this morning.
> The frost is still on the grass (which looks sparkly like diamonds crushed and scattered across it) and the roof where the sun has not hit yet; and the central heat is running again since I've been reading TP posts.
> 
> I've been trying to work on Aurora's afghan but the dog is bugging me about in and out. He truly is ''as dumb as a box of rocks'', which is how he is described by most of the household. I would so much have preferred that he had not been adopted by Susan. Or better yet if he had not been rescued at all. He is missing most of the good parts of life by his deafness and the brain damage caused by the early traumas to his body and mind/personality. Having been used as a ''bait dog'' for illegal dog fighting, he would likely have been better off being put down when found. IMHO
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just scroll down they are on the right side. I've knit several of the scarfs. I also printed the pattern for the shift shoulder cowl
> 
> http://auntekristy.blogspot.ca


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would think in arizona you would spend more time outside than in. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I at least came close! :lol: We can live in it, and have, for a month at a time, twice a year, since 2008. This is the first fall that we have not taken a month out in it. We did go late 2 years ago, after DS got married on the 12 Oct. We maybe only stayed out 2 weeks because of that. But it is doable. I would like to try going to Arizona for a winter and see how that works. I keep thinking it's time to do a major purge, so if we decide to totally retire and go on the road, the majority of the work is done. Gotta find the energy first.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i haven't picked them up since you put them back on the needles - maybe today - not sure why. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Did you finish the toe on your sock? It's getting cold, you need them finished to keep your feet warm!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i'm happy with 50° and sunshine. i would take the 95° in a heartbeat. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> And we got to 35c about 95f here today. Gosh it was hot. Down to 20c now at nearly 10pm. Cooler day tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just became aware of Kriskrafter, a KP member who is also a designer. She gave a link for a stretchy bind off that doesn't leave a flare at the top. Especially nice for the tops of socks as you want them loose but not flaring. Here is the link to her tip:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197821-1.html
> 
> Check out some of her other posts too.


Thanks for the link, I'm going to try this on the fingerless gloves I'm working on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and wouldn't it be nice that when they start getting longer it started getting warmer. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Quite different from here. Snowing this morning, -2 C/29F now with a low of
> -8C/18F For the next few nights. The days are getting so short already & we still have another 7 weeks of them getting shorter :roll: I really don't like living in so much darkness, gets harder to get out of bed in the mornings. :roll:
> 
> DH is busy hauling his pile of oats away, he sold them to a neighbor but has to deliver them. He wants to get them gone before we get too much snow. I will be glad to have them gone so he can put away the scare cannon, between the deer & ravens he has to keep it running day & night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> if you want to practice making bobbles here is a pattern for you - i'm thinking sonja here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2015/11/09/falling-bobbles-blanket/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Bobbles%20Blanket%20%7C%20Knitting%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


I'll add it to the 19 ravelry patterns , 5 bookmarks 3 patterns on iPad and 2 websites full of patterns that I have added recently to all the rest I've saved
😱 Think I have a problem 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for the link, I'm going to try this on the fingerless gloves I'm working on.


Hello Caren I hope you are having nicer weather than gale force winds we are having , 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for you daralene - and no clean up - great way to celebrate thanksgiving - just eat and visit. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Well guess what. Talking of stress, I was thinking of Thanksgiving dinner and decided that since my back is acting up and I am just starting to get better, that lifting the turkey, etc., and all the cleaning is too much this year. DH just did that job in Pa., so we are going to go out to dinner. Haven't heard back from anyone yet but there will be about 14 people and I found a nice restaurant that has a buffet with prime rib, ham and turkey, then all the trimmings and etc., at a decent price and it is near where son and his family live. Haven't heard back yet, but nobody has invited us, so figure it is time for me to do the inviting, if not late already. This will be a nice way to all get together and visit and I won't be stressed out and exhausted. I so admire all you ladies on here and all the work you do. I'm just so thankful I found this restaurant. Remembered it as son's MIL had Thanksgiving there one time and it was really good. Years ago, but I kept it in my memory bank. It is a gift to me from DH. He really loved the job and seeing a lot of musicians that have been great musical friends over the years. Quite inspirational for him and loads of fun with them telling lots of stories from the years gone by, loaded with humor. Anyway, since we were mentioning sleepless nights and stress, this is just great and a lot easier on my back. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let me talk about forever - lol - --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a lot of knitting for a short time, socks take me forever.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It's cold and raining now although it was brighter earlier. My youngest son has been over this afternoon and helped with some unpacking and cleaning cupboard tops and getting rid of some rubbis. He also brought lunch for us which was nice and we had a good chat too. My eldest popped in this evening with some shopping and will be over soon with a few more bits. I am quite tired now , my cough and sore throat seem to be improving however, so that is good. Going to sit and watch some tv and then go to bed quite early. I was awakened early by workmen in the next flat but they were told by the house manager not to start tomorrow till9 am so should be a better awakening then . All who need them are in my prayers and my best wishes to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> let me talk about forever - lol - --- sam


I can't take as long as you Sam I'm on a mission . a pair in a week . I bet Margaret is laughing at that thinking a week , that long 😄
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Oh dear, Bonnie! We were a few degrees F colder than you this morning.
> The frost is still on the grass (which looks sparkly like diamonds crushed and scattered across it) and the roof where the sun has not hit yet; and the central heat is running again since I've been reading TP posts.
> 
> I've been trying to work on Aurora's afghan but the dog is bugging me about in and out. He truly is ''as dumb as a box of rocks'', which is how he is described by most of the household. I would so much have preferred that he had not been adopted by Susan. Or better yet if he had not been rescued at all. He is missing most of the good parts of life by his deafness and the brain damage caused by the early traumas to his body and mind/personality. Having been used as a ''bait dog'' for illegal dog fighting, he would likely have been better off being put down when found. IMHO
> ...


Sadly, you are probably correct, the dog should have been euthenized, as he's obviously not happy in his own skin, with all he's been through, he will probably never really settle down to a happy pet. Marla has a foster dog that was raised in a little 4x4 area, the lady was a pet horder and had 70 some dogs, and after 4 years she's just finally starting to settle into being a halfway, not neurotic dog, and she's young, only about 2 years old when she was rescued, and didn't suffer any of the trauma that your poor dog did. Hugs are, unfortunately all that I can really offer in ways of support on that front.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Gwen, David is going to waive at you from Jefferson on Wed evening, he called a bit ago to say he was taking a load of sugar to the Aldi(?) distribution center. He's not too happy about having to go so close past Nashville and Atlanta, and the Appalachian Mountains are not thrilling him either, although he'd love to visit them any other time, just not in an 18 wheeler. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> It's cold and raining now although it was brighter earlier. My youngest son has been over this afternoon and helped with some unpacking and cleaning cupboard tops and getting rid of some rubbis. He also brought lunch for us which was nice and we had a good chat too. My eldest popped in this evening with some shopping and will be over soon with a few more bits. I am quite tired now , my cough and sore throat seem to be improving however, so that is good. Going to sit and watch some tv and then go to bed quite early. I was awakened early by workmen in the next flat but they were told by the house manager not to start tomorrow till9 am so should be a better awakening then . All who need them are in my prayers and my best wishes to all.


Glad you are feeling better, and what wonderful sons you have, I'm so glad that they are helping you so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for the link, I'm going to try this on the fingerless gloves I'm working on.


Hi Caren, are you home and getting settled in yet, or still on holiday? 
Hi to your sweetie too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well guess what. Talking of stress, I was thinking of Thanksgiving dinner and decided that since my back is acting up and I am just starting to get better, that lifting the turkey, etc., and all the cleaning is too much this year. DH just did that job in Pa., so we are going to go out to dinner. Haven't heard back from anyone yet but there will be about 14 people and I found a nice restaurant that has a buffet with prime rib, ham and turkey, then all the trimmings and etc., at a decent price and it is near where son and his family live. Haven't heard back yet, but nobody has invited us, so figure it is time for me to do the inviting, if not late already. This will be a nice way to all get together and visit and I won't be stressed out and exhausted. I so admire all you ladies on here and all the work you do. I'm just so thankful I found this restaurant. Remembered it as son's MIL had Thanksgiving there one time and it was really good. Years ago, but I kept it in my memory bank. It is a gift to me from DH. He really loved the job and seeing a lot of musicians that have been great musical friends over the years. Quite inspirational for him and loads of fun with them telling lots of stories from the years gone by, loaded with humor. Anyway, since we were mentioning sleepless nights and stress, this is just great and a lot easier on my back. :thumbup:


That sounds like a fabulous plan, and if nothing else, if anyone was planning on having a meal and doing an invite, it will kick them in the butt to get the invites made. 
It's so great that your hubby has a career he loves, and that you are able to enjoy also, and the talents that the two of you have passed on down the generations to your grandchildren are amazing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have a pram/pusher combo from David's sister (her son is 12) here at our place. Vick and Brett bought a combo whihc I think takes the baby capsule for the first 6 months or so.
> It is compulsory to have kids in car seats here no matter how short a trip or how rarely you might carry them so most grandparents have their own carseats. So we have a basic one that has a very good safety rating- this is new as standards have changed so much and it is recommended that no seat over 10 years is used.


We have to have them in seats here too, but I am not sure what the expiration date length is .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My best friend and her DH lived in their rv for a couple years, they were so happy to get into a house after that. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Tami, I hope that it is nothing major and that they can get it taken care of easily and a doc that you like.
> HUG!


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If I were closer, I would drive you in a heartbeat, no problem.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> tami_ohio wrote:
> I received a phone call from my dr. on Monday. The ultra sound on my thyroid shows a nodule. Now I have the joy (not) of finding an endocrinologist. The one I want is on my insurance plan, but he only goes to Cleveland Clinic for hospital. That is something I am not willing to do if I don't have to. Now I have to figure out if I want to try one of the others that are listed at a closer hospital. None of them work out of my local hospital. So if I have to have surgery, and I suspect that I will need to, I can't go to the closest one. I do like the one hospital. Actually, I could go to two that are within 20 miles of me, 3 if I went 25. Only one of those is one I will go to if needed. The only issue with Cleveland Clinic is that I will not drive down town Cleveland alone. Well, more correctly, I won't drive it period, someone would have to take me, even for pre-op. The other one I would drive myself for pre-op.
> 
> I had 2/3 of the left lobe removed in 1991 due to a lump found on that side. No cancer. And I hated that dr. He was rude & nasty, and scared me to death. I'm smarter now! And he no longer practices here, if at all. Other than routine blood work, my Dr. & I have not done anything further to track it. I have been doing a bit of reading, and sometimes feel like I have swallowed a golf ball, and can choke on my own spit at times. So when I went for my last check up, I asked for the free T3's and T4's to be run. I was told that without indicators of a problem, insurance would most likely not pay for the T3 test. She suggested that we do an ultra sound, as we had not done anything else. I had other things come up, and wasn't too worried about it, so it didn't get it done until a couple of weeks ago. Today, I can feel said golf ball, again. Tomorrow, it will probably not be noticeable again. It comes and goes. It doesn't seem to obstruct my throat & airway, just sort of uncomfortable. I keep wanting to tip my head back or stretch my neck. I do believe thyroid issues run in Dad's family. I have a picture of one of the cousins? with a huge goiter on her neck.
> ...


No I haven't tried the Armour. When I had a problem with the synthroid he just took me off of it. I am sure I will find a dr at the hospital I want to go to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, so sorry to hear you are having problems with your thyroid, and apparently not the first time. Terrible that you had that awful experience with your other doctor. Hope you can find someone who really cares about their patients and has the knowledge and wisdom to be the best in his field. Just know I am thinking of you and sending you big hugs as you go through this.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wear them all the time (sometimes even sleep in them :roll: ). They do help, but once the fingers get cold, it's really hard to get them warmed up again. Currently working on a pair of wool mittens for myself as well!
> 
> Also sorry to hear of this new health issue--sending all good thoughts your way.
> 
> I need to finish catching up!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was surprised at the price. It was $7.75. I was expecting $12-$14.


Dd just told me the new Peanuts movie is at a local theater that charges $4! Might have to go see that one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> tami_ohio - Hope you are able to find an endocrinologist close by. Your doctors/insurance companies sure sound complicated. I learned from my brother in Phoenix that you are limited to certain doctors under your insurance company. We don't have that problem here, thank goodness. Wishing you well.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Isn't it strange how we can live in something that size for a month and yet couldn't think of doing it permanently. We used to spend a month or more on our cruiser, which was half the size of your trailer, and didn't mind it. Go figure.


I want to go longer but we can't right now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would think in arizona you would spend more time outside than in. --- sam


I would hope!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i haven't picked them up since you put them back on the needles - maybe today - not sure why. --- sam


 :-D that's what I figured!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just being curious....did the house insurance issue concerning the dog get straightened out? Also, since he is bugging you which is undertandable wanting in and out constantly could he be re-homed? Believe me I love my dogs and wouldn't want to rehome them but also have had to do this in the past with pets.


The current insurance agency called a little earlier today with a quote of nothing less than $1000US per year with an exclusion for the dog in the house. I am waiting for quotes from two other agents and insurers. The first quote did not include the cars or any combined package with a percentage reduction for combining the house and cars. Obviously not going with the first quote as they had already hiked the year's premium by $230US/year without notification just last August.

The dog is Susan's and she has paid exorbitant fees and vet bills for him in less than a year. When he is around her, he does not behave like this. Part of it must be his extreme anxiety (part of his mental problems, IMHO). When I stop cooking or working in the ''cooking area'' of the kitchen, he will go to bed and stay for hours. The aromas of cooking foods will bring him out of a very sound sleep. The really annoying part of his being here is that he can be in and out a half-dozen times and do his businesses on the carpet at Don's side of the bed.

Or he plays on other peoples' sympathies so they sneak him inappropriate snacks (over and over in the same day) so he comes home and barfs some time in the next 12 hours or so.

Personally, I could put him out of his misery (or mine) without much hesitation, given the opportunity. The last dog Don adopted was here for pretty close to 14 years before he adopted several of those incidences above and I eventually told Don that it was enough and he took the dog to the pound. It had gotten to be the sort of thing where one parent places a severe restriction on a child and then leaves the other parent to have to deal with all that. If you're not here don't make your rules work, ask for mine.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Caren, are you home and getting settled in yet, or still on holiday?
> Hi to your sweetie too.


Last night of holiday in Scotland, home to Rastrick in the morning. Wifi wil be much better then. Okay should e any ways. 👍👍👍😁😁😁


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll add it to the 19 ravelry patterns , 5 bookmarks 3 patterns on iPad and 2 websites full of patterns that I have added recently to all the rest I've saved
> 😱 Think I have a problem 😄


Oh no it's not a problem, it's a hoby that needs constant updates. 👍👍👍😁😁😁😁😍 can't have the patterns being out of style 😱😱

Hello Sonya, yes I am having a great time. Will be heading home in the morning to get things unpacked and organized. Have crochet with me, or at least some of them. 👍👍


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

this is a long video, but it shows a knitting competition in Denmark with english subtitles. Looks like something that might be interesting to try at a KAP?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:55pm and I had to get a picture. Sun is going down. Was another beautiful day here. 

Going back to catch up.

Caught up now. 

Caren all the best in your new home with James.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody - the photo is so beautiful. Glad you had a good day.

OhioJoy - sorry about the insurance company. I hate dealing with hassles like that. Hopefully, the other agents and companies will come in with better quotes.

Caren - Glad you're getting off to a good start in your new life. May the good times continue as you make yourself at home.

The vegetable paella came out great; even got the toasted portion on the bottom. Dinner will be delicious.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am so sorry the pics of the little doll turned out sideways.The lady in my knitting group divided the rows in thirds and then decided how many rows for shoes, socks, flesh, sweater/dress, head and hair. It just turned out adorable and is about the length of a shoebox, though small enough to get it in one. I plan on making some next year.
I am finishing the edging on the name Allyson requested. Will block it tomorrow and take a picture. Then I am starting on all my children and grandsons names. I hope to get some knitting done as well. Maybe will do that with my group on Wednesdays.
Got the floors swept and vacuumed, dishes washed, and cleaned the cats water bowl. That wiped me out back wise. Good thing I have a dish of Chicken RoTel to pop in the oven.
JEANETTE, My heart goes out to you. When we were hit by the tornado, it cost a thousand dollars a tree. One was in the front yard and part of one in the front yard and we had a rotten one that needed to come down. Now we have no shade trees around the house and it sure does make a difference. I have never had Paella. Sounds somewhat like gumbo, which I love. I am sure you will get it right next time.
BONNIE, Thank you for the link. I sure downloaded a lot of patterns from her sight.
DARALENE, I am planning on trying that bindoff on the pair of socks I have on my needles now. I dont like the flaired look at the top but love to make the toe up socks. I am awful at the Kitchener Stitch.
DAWN, Glad the shower went well. Sorry you didnt have a better turnout. The pictures look great. You look great. Have you lost weight? Not that you needed to.
Mel, that is how my cats sleep.The things we do for our furbabies. I love the start of your scrap afghan.
MARTINA, You have some wonderful kids to help you. I am sure you are proud of them.
MARGARET, I so admire Vicky and all the hard work she has put in on her education. As others have put more eloquently than I, she takes after her wonderful mother.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no it's not a problem, it's a hoby that needs constant updates. 👍👍👍😁😁😁😁😍 can't have the patterns being out of style 😱😱
> 
> Hello Sonya, yes I am having a great time. Will be heading home in the morning to get things unpacked and organized. Have crochet with me, or at least some of them. 👍👍


Hope you have a happy wonderful life together with your sweetie Caren


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you want to practice making bobbles here is a pattern for you - i'm thinking sonja here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2015/11/09/falling-bobbles-blanket/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Bobbles%20Blanket%20%7C%20Knitting%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


Now that would give plenty of practice. As someone at the knitting group last night said about a different pattern you wouldn't be wanting to sit on that one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can't take as long as you Sam I'm on a mission . a pair in a week . I bet Margaret is laughing at that thinking a week , that long 😄
> Sonja


If all I knitted was a pair of socks I would easily get it done in a week- but as I never work on only one project for a week (rarely for a day even!) would often be working on a pair longer than a week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxpcuCPMLps&feature=youtu.be
> 
> this is a long video, but it shows a knitting competition in Denmark with english subtitles. Looks like something that might be interesting to try at a KAP?


Think you need to take the s off rookie for it to work soon find out
No that didn't work I'll just go take a look


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry the pics of the little doll turned out sideways.The lady in my knitting group divided the rows in thirds and then decided how many rows for shoes, socks, flesh, sweater/dress, head and hair. It just turned out adorable and is about the length of a shoebox, though small enough to get it in one. I plan on making some next year.
> I am finishing the edging on the name Allyson requested. Will block it tomorrow and take a picture. Then I am starting on all my children and grandsons names. I hope to get some knitting done as well. Maybe will do that with my group on Wednesdays.
> Got the floors swept and vacuumed, dishes washed, and cleaned the cats water bowl. That wiped me out back wise. Good thing I have a dish of Chicken RoTel to pop in the oven.
> JEANETTE, My heart goes out to you. When we were hit by the tornado, it cost a thousand dollars a tree. One was in the front yard and part of one in the front yard and we had a rotten one that needed to come down. Now we have no shade trees around the house and it sure does make a difference. I have never had Paella. Sounds somewhat like gumbo, which I love. I am sure you will get it right next time.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 4:55pm and I had to get a picture. Sun is going down. Was another beautiful day here.
> 
> Going back to catch up.
> 
> ...


Lovely picture Mel


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely picture Mel







Sorry about that...try this link instead.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will be waving right back then! If he needs or wants to stop for a night we are about 30 miles away and have an empty bed. Wishing him safe travels. Oh and our property can park an 18 wheeler so that is no problem. 


Poledra65 said:


> Hey Gwen, David is going to waive at you from Jefferson on Wed evening, he called a bit ago to say he was taking a load of sugar to the Aldi(?) distribution center. He's not too happy about having to go so close past Nashville and Atlanta, and the Appalachian Mountains are not thrilling him either, although he'd love to visit them any other time, just not in an 18 wheeler. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxpcuCPMLps&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Sorry about that...try this link instead.


That worked . Think I would like to try knitting with t/ shirts cut up


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And isn't one of those women in the competition wearing a Dreambird shawl?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful cats you have Betty. Always have been partial to calicos but never owned one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> And isn't one of those women in the competition wearing a Dreambird shawl?


All I could focus on was the mans poncho 😄Did admire the gorgeous colours they could chose from


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow is all I can say so far. I watched some of the link.

I saw the dreambird and the poncho on the man.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Wow is all I can say so far. I watched some of the link.
> 
> I saw the dreambird and the poncho on the man.


Did you notice the woman in the middle at the beginning her hands moved super fast


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://fauxchet.com/

Here's a tool/gadget I picked up at the Annie's Craft Festival because I'm planning on edging some fleece (Mr. Man and Little Miss books & fleece blanket/pajamas for the little ones) and edging flannel for scarves for the ladies in the family. After looking at the video, I'm not sure if I like it any better than just doing a blanket stitch and a crochet edging. This may go in the same bin as the Knook!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They're beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And isn't one of those women in the competition wearing a Dreambird shawl?


Yes, I noticed that. Making one is still on my wish list.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Betty, Your furbabies are beautiful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Gwen head is swelling again maybe it will smooth out the laughter lines 😀. I don't have anyone in mind usually they go in the charity box or some I will make again and keep think I need to clear that box out . I need to knit looser when I next knit the dinosaur set as I can see were it's a bit to tight .
> Sonja


I don't think you need to knit that dinosaur looser. When you only have a few stitches in some areas, they don't show as bold. From the picture, the dinosaurs look great. I love the gold sweater and dress as well. Beautiful knits!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wow is all I can say so far. I watched some of the link.
> 
> I saw the dreambird and the poncho on the man.


I couldn't stop looking at his fingerless gloves! :mrgreen:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The one in the middle is a real knitting ninja.&#128077;

Betty your kitties are sooooooooooo cute&#128571;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, I noticed that. Making one is still on my wish list.


I figured out that following the list with the numbers was what made it click for me. I made one and would like to make another but have too many other irons in the fire at the moment. :XD:

Betty, your fur babies are gorgeous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Last night of holiday in Scotland, home to Rastrick in the morning. Wifi wil be much better then. Okay should e any ways. 👍👍👍😁😁😁


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will be waving right back then! If he needs or wants to stop for a night we are about 30 miles away and have an empty bed. Wishing him safe travels. Oh and our property can park an 18 wheeler so that is no problem.


 I'll let him know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Betty, your furbabies are beautiful!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful fur babies Bulldog..are they related in real life?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxpcuCPMLps&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Sorry about that...try this link instead.


That is so cool, what fun, what stress.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is so cool, what fun, what stress.


I had to get the tissues out ...I sure wouldn't be prepared to do a challenge like the first one!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All I could focus on was the mans poncho 😄Did admire the gorgeous colours they could chose from


Not something any of the men in my life would be caught dead in😀

The Dreambird is very pretty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The current insurance agency called a little earlier today with a quote of nothing less than $1000US per year with an exclusion for the dog in the house. I am waiting for quotes from two other agents and insurers. The first quote did not include the cars or any combined package with a percentage reduction for combining the house and cars. Obviously not going with the first quote as they had already hiked the year's premium by $230US/year without notification just last August.
> 
> The dog is Susan's and she has paid exorbitant fees and vet bills for him in less than a year. When he is around her, he does not behave like this. Part of it must be his extreme anxiety (part of his mental problems, IMHO). When I stop cooking or working in the ''cooking area'' of the kitchen, he will go to bed and stay for hours. The aromas of cooking foods will bring him out of a very sound sleep. The really annoying part of his being here is that he can be in and out a half-dozen times and do his businesses on the carpet at Don's side of the bed.
> 
> ...


I was also wondering. It is wonderful that Susan wanted to adopt a rescue, but this seems to be a case of too late. Or else it is extreme separation anxiety. Unfortunately, at this point, I don't think anything can be done about it. Such a shame.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Last night of holiday in Scotland, home to Rastrick in the morning. Wifi wil be much better then. Okay should e any ways. 👍👍👍😁😁😁


It is so nice to see you posting again! I missed you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My favorite pic of the parents to be (due this month) and my four girls!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

busy day at work haven't gotten caught up on the new TP will try again tomorrow! Prayers for all in need and a big {{{{{{group hug}}}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, pretty fur babies.
Is anyone else having computer issues with KTP? At different times it won't go to next page, lost a reply I sent. Grr.
Darlene, sounds like a perfect plan for Thanksgiving. I may use your idea. My 2 daughters and SIL and SO of one, are coming for Thanksgiving.
Maya and I had our 45 min. Walk. Windy but 65F so ok out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://fauxchet.com/
> 
> Here's a tool/gadget I picked up at the Annie's Craft Festival because I'm planning on edging some fleece (Mr. Man and Little Miss books & fleece blanket/pajamas for the little ones) and edging flannel for scarves for the ladies in the family. After looking at the video, I'm not sure if I like it any better than just doing a blanket stitch and a crochet edging. This may go in the same bin as the Knook!


That looks like one of the tools I had for my Bond knitting machine. Can't remember what I used it for. Been years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, I noticed that. Making one is still on my wish list.


I noticed it too, but couldn't remember what it was called.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had to get the tissues out ...I sure wouldn't be prepared to do a challenge like the first one!


I am not sure I could do a challenge like that to begin with. I KNOW I couldn't do that first challenge. And I needed the tissues too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My favorite pic of the parents to be (due this month) and my four girls!


Great pictures. I can see why they are your favorites.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, pretty fur babies.
> Is anyone else having computer issues with KTP? At different times it won't go to next page, lost a reply I sent. Grr.
> Darlene, sounds like a perfect plan for Thanksgiving. I may use your idea. My 2 daughters and SIL and SO of one, are coming for Thanksgiving.
> Maya and I had our 45 min. Walk. Windy but 65F so ok out.


I'm not having issues with KTP, mine are with Face Book. Off and on it will only let me scroll so far down in the news feed. Other times it's fine. Glad you got your walk in with Maya. It was sunny out, but chilly. I think our low last night/this morning was 28°F. High was in the 50's


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog your cats are beautiful! We have 7 cats mostly tiger or black my daughter mostly takes care of them I'll show her the picture of your cats she'll love them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And we were very close to 100- down to 25 at 10pm. And we too have a cooler day tomorrow.
> And indeed tomorrow DAvid and I are going to friends about an hours drive away and the maximum there is only 19 tomorrow.


Well its all gone crazy..... this time yesterday 35 and 3.30 today it is 12c!!!! This is crazy. Its all mad! Today was supposed to be 20 .... clearly they got that totally wrong... LOL Rant over. :roll: Stay cool or keep warm whichever is appropriate for the day. Good grief.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My favorite pic of the parents to be (due this month) and my four girls!


Lovely photos!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Why can't a lot of us sleep? Had to laugh though as I've just noticed that the dog is getting her winter coat which means she goes a lightish shade of grey and gets a mask across the eyes so at the moment I don't know who has darker circles round the eyes me or the dog 😵
> Sonja


 :shock:  Warm drink of milk before bed?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and i'm happy with 50° and sunshine. i would take the 95° in a heartbeat. --- sam


And today its only 12c.... 53 and NO sunshine..... raining. :roll: Any wonder everyone here are getting colds and coughs... stupid weather


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Did you notice the woman in the middle at the beginning her hands moved super fast


 :thumbup: They sure were!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cudos to the sons for helping you get settled. i am glad you have had help getting settled. --- sam



martina said:


> It's cold and raining now although it was brighter earlier. My youngest son has been over this afternoon and helped with some unpacking and cleaning cupboard tops and getting rid of some rubbis. He also brought lunch for us which was nice and we had a good chat too. My eldest popped in this evening with some shopping and will be over soon with a few more bits. I am quite tired now , my cough and sore throat seem to be improving however, so that is good. Going to sit and watch some tv and then go to bed quite early. I was awakened early by workmen in the next flat but they were told by the house manager not to start tomorrow till9 am so should be a better awakening then . All who need them are in my prayers and my best wishes to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ayden is ten and still has to be in a booster because of his size - he is built small. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We have to have them in seats here too, but I am not sure what the expiration date length is .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I dont think Julie has been online for a couple of days?


JULIE..... just wondering if all is ok??


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I don't think you need to knit that dinosaur looser. When you only have a few stitches in some areas, they don't show as bold. From the picture, the dinosaurs look great. I love the gold sweater and dress as well. Beautiful knits!


Thank you very much Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had to get the tissues out ...I sure wouldn't be prepared to do a challenge like the first one!


I thought that was a bit harsh especially when it was just for a challenge


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not something any of the men in my life would be caught dead in😀
> 
> The Dreambird is very pretty


No not mine either Bonnie , wonder what would happen if I made one :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> My favorite pic of the parents to be (due this month) and my four girls!


More lovely pictures and yes it is a great one of the parents to be , they look very happy

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, pretty fur babies.
> Is anyone else having computer issues with KTP? At different times it won't go to next page, lost a reply I sent. Grr.
> Darlene, sounds like a perfect plan for Thanksgiving. I may use your idea. My 2 daughters and SIL and SO of one, are coming for Thanksgiving.
> Maya and I had our 45 min. Walk. Windy but 65F so ok out.


Like me quite a few KPers on iPads have been having problems for a while with kp it seems to settle down and then start again . Admin were trying to sort the problem out . At the moment it's ok touch wood 
Glad you were able to get out for a walk with Maya
It's still windy here to but not gale force like yesterday 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock:  Warm drink of milk before bed?


Sorry Cathy warm milk would make me feel sick . Actually got about 4 hours of sleep so that's an improvement 
Your spring weather sounds like our spring weather , lovely for a couple of days and you start thinking summer is on its way and then shock you are right back in chilly winter weather 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think Julie has been online for a couple of days?
> 
> JULIE..... just wondering if all is ok??


I was just thinking of Julie too so I went and looked and she hasn't been on since Sunday . Hope you are alright Julie 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Last night of holiday in Scotland, home to Rastrick in the morning. Wifi wil be much better then. Okay should e any ways. 👍👍👍😁😁😁


That will be exciting settling into your new home- and hard at times moving house is never easy, learning to live with someone else and adjusting to a new country. But it will also be exciting and fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And isn't one of those women in the competition wearing a Dreambird shawl?


Yep.

I loved the green mitered squares jumper.

The first contest was interesting but the sort of thing I hate- my brain just doesn't think like that. Don't think I would have got anywhere with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very lovely dreambird shaw. --- sam --- i also wondered if the white lacy tunic was hand knit by the wearer.



Sorlenna said:


> And isn't one of those women in the competition wearing a Dreambird shawl?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is also younger than your husbands - not many men could carry that off. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No not mine either Bonnie , wonder what would happen if I made one :XD:
> Sonja


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I've been at the spa again &#128543; This better stop soon as I'm very tired of it . It took the nurse two almost three times to start a iv. They were thinking of keeping me in but I asked to please let me come home and I would come right back if I needed. So they let me come home after 101/2 hours and wrapped my if in cases I need to go back. They put me back on a large does of predinisone so there goes sleep out the window for a few days.
Enough about me .
Sonja your gold top and dress are beautiful and the dinosaur top and hat look awesome. You knit things FAST !!
Tami I will be praying for you as you go forward with what you medically need done.
Love seeing all the cute fur babies 
Melanie love you baby blanket and hat ,your blue squares are looking great
Julie how is you knitting coming along
Congrats to the newlyweds in England may you be blessed with a happy long life together &#128151;
Praying for my knitting friends who are not well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I've been at the spa again 😟 This better stop soon as I'm very tired of it . It took the nurse two almost three times to start a iv. They were thinking of keeping me in but I asked to please let me come home and I would come right back if I needed. So they let me come home after 101/2 hours and wrapped my if in cases I need to go back. They put me back on a large does of predinisone so there goes sleep out the window for a few days.
> Enough about me .
> Sonja your gold top and dress are beautiful and the dinosaur top and hat look awesome. You knit things FAST !!
> Tami I will be praying for you as you go forward with what you medically need done.
> ...


 Oh Jackie I'm so sorry to hear your news sure hope this is your last visit and everything starts to heal sending you a gentle hug {{{{hug}}}}
And will also keep my fingers crossed that you are soon pain free and healing properly 💐
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've been at the spa again 😟 This better stop soon as I'm very tired of it . It took the nurse two almost three times to start a iv. They were thinking of keeping me in but I asked to please let me come home and I would come right back if I needed. So they let me come home after 101/2 hours and wrapped my if in cases I need to go back. They put me back on a large does of predinisone so there goes sleep out the window for a few days.
> Enough about me .
> Sonja your gold top and dress are beautiful and the dinosaur top and hat look awesome. You knit things FAST !!
> Tami I will be praying for you as you go forward with what you medically need done.
> ...


Praying that you will soon recover fully.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from from an overcast Iverness, we are getting ready to head home in a few minutes. Thought I'd post breakfast before leaving. 

Hugs to everyone! Healing energy going out to those in need. 
See you soon all.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

My pain has been better ,I've started to do more . It the silly ideopathic ango Edma (unexplained swelling in my throat) adio amune (sp?) thing my body has developed . Woke up at two in the morning yesterday feeling like I was being chocked . Had to have three eppipins to help the swelling go down.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from from an overcast Iverness, we are getting ready to head home in a few minutes. Thought I'd post breakfast before leaving.
> 
> Hugs to everyone! Healing energy going out to those in need.
> See you soon all.


Morning Caren safe travels home . The sun has come out here although still a bit breezy . Hopefully it will turn nicer as you head towards home 
Sonja


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. We are home after a loooong but uneventful flight. I suffered because I woke up with hayfever on Friday morning, and despite two antihistamines (sp?) was still sneezing and blocked up for the whole flight. Still feeling tired but every night is getting better. Strange how one takes longer to recover the older one gets! Plenty of tidying up to do at home before nephew and his family arrive on Sunday. No rest for the wicked! DH has stayed home from work the last two days to work on the yard so it is looking respectable and I have got the washing under control.
Now I need to get DS to move out of his bedroom for the guests so I can get in there and do a proper clean. I'd rather be organising my photos but that will have to wait until DN and family leave on their cruise next week. Need to go back and see what you have all been up to. Hope everyone is well. Talk later.
Hugs to everyone.
Denise back home in Sydney


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Awesome looking breakfast looks delish !


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> My pain has been better ,I've started to do more . It the silly ideopathic ango Edma (unexplained swelling in my throat) adio amune (sp?) thing my body has developed . Woke up at two in the morning yesterday feeling like I was being chocked . Had to have three eppipins to help the swelling go down.


That sounds frightening . Was it an allergy reaction to something ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh Jackie I'm so sorry to hear your news sure hope this is your last visit and everything starts to heal sending you a gentle hug {{{{hug}}}}
> And will also keep my fingers crossed that you are soon pain free and healing properly 💐
> Take care
> Sonja


From me too...... and hugs also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> My pain has been better ,I've started to do more . It the silly ideopathic ango Edma (unexplained swelling in my throat) adio amune (sp?) thing my body has developed . Woke up at two in the morning yesterday feeling like I was being chocked . Had to have three eppipins to help the swelling go down.


 :shock: Oh dear.! I hope that never happens again for you. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. We are home after a loooong but uneventful flight. I suffered because I woke up with hayfever on Friday morning, and despite two antihistamines (sp?) was still sneezing and blocked up for the whole flight. Still feeling tired but every night is getting better. Strange how one takes longer to recover the older one gets! Plenty of tidying up to do at home before nephew and his family arrive on Sunday. No rest for the wicked! DH has stayed home from work the last two days to work on the yard so it is looking respectable and I have got the washing under control.
> Now I need to get DS to move out of his bedroom for the guests so I can get in there and do a proper clean. I'd rather be organising my photos but that will have to wait until DN and family leave on their cruise next week. Need to go back and see what you have all been up to. Hope everyone is well. Talk later.
> Hugs to everyone.
> Denise back home in Sydney


 :thumbup: Welcome back. Boy you arent getting much chance to get your bearings.... having guest already. Take care


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Cathy warm milk would make me feel sick . Actually got about 4 hours of sleep so that's an improvement
> 
> Sonja


I don't like warm milk either. I slept well last night, but I usually do after a bad night.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've been at the spa again 😟 This better stop soon as I'm very tired of it . It took the nurse two almost three times to start a iv. They were thinking of keeping me in but I asked to please let me come home and I would come right back if I needed. So they let me come home after 101/2 hours and wrapped my if in cases I need to go back. They put me back on a large does of predinisone so there goes sleep out the window for a few days.
> Enough about me .
> Sonja your gold top and dress are beautiful and the dinosaur top and hat look awesome. You knit things FAST !!
> Tami I will be praying for you as you go forward with what you medically need done.
> ...


Sorry to hear you had to visit the spa again, but at least you got home again. Take care. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought that was a bit harsh especially when it was just for a challenge


Given what you're currently experiencing, I'm sure you took it to heart. I understood the idea of designing something that had some importance, but to be specific about it being from a dark place could be a lot more dangerous than anticipated.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like a yummy breakfast. I would love to have one of those toast holders. I've only seen them in British films and TV shows. Don't know that I've ever seen one here; I'll have to keep an eye out at the thrift and antique stores.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from from an overcast Iverness, we are getting ready to head home in a few minutes. Thought I'd post breakfast before leaving.
> 
> Hugs to everyone! Healing energy going out to those in need.
> See you soon all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My pain has been better ,I've started to do more . It the silly ideopathic ango Edma (unexplained swelling in my throat) adio amune (sp?) thing my body has developed . Woke up at two in the morning yesterday feeling like I was being chocked . Had to have three eppipins to help the swelling go down.


That is very serious sounding. Hope the prednisone takes care of it. Sending prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. We are home after a loooong but uneventful flight. I suffered because I woke up with hayfever on Friday morning, and despite two antihistamines (sp?) was still sneezing and blocked up for the whole flight. Still feeling tired but every night is getting better. Strange how one takes longer to recover the older one gets! Plenty of tidying up to do at home before nephew and his family arrive on Sunday. No rest for the wicked! DH has stayed home from work the last two days to work on the yard so it is looking respectable and I have got the washing under control.
> Now I need to get DS to move out of his bedroom for the guests so I can get in there and do a proper clean. I'd rather be organising my photos but that will have to wait until DN and family leave on their cruise next week. Need to go back and see what you have all been up to. Hope everyone is well. Talk later.
> Hugs to everyone.
> Denise back home in Sydney


Glad you're home safe and sound. I'm looking forward to seeing some more of your photos.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't like warm milk either. I slept well last night, but I usually do after a bad night.


Good to hear that you slept. My turn to be up---the mantra didn't help tonight. I'm meeting up with an old friend/coworker/former client to discuss a consulting assignment she wants me to take over for her as she's been offered a full-time job. It sounds like a job I'd like to do, but it may be more than I should be biting off right before the holidays. I had been considering returning to once in awhile assignments now that DGS is in full time first grade and after school care and we're not in demand so much as Granny sitters, but was only thinking of something next Spring. But. strike while the iron is hot might be a good adage here. But, I'm excited so can't sleep...worried=can't sleep, excited=can't sleep. I need a more boring life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like a yummy breakfast. I would love to have one of those toast holders. I've only seen them in British films and TV shows. Don't know that I've ever seen one here; I'll have to keep an eye out at the thrift and antique stores.


Very good if you like cold toast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Very good if you like cold toast.


Yep. And I do not like cold toast! LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like a yummy breakfast. I would love to have one of those toast holders. I've only seen them in British films and TV shows. Don't know that I've ever seen one here; I'll have to keep an eye out at the thrift and antique stores.


A toast rack is a must in a British household or so I think . It also never gets used . Only brought out when they have guests staying 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think Julie has been online for a couple of days?
> 
> JULIE..... just wondering if all is ok??


Just been extremely busy with non-knitting matters, Cathy, thanks for noticing!
Everything is fine otherwise!

Just noticed that vabchnonnie has her Birthday today.
(Sharon) I have no idea if she is still reading the Tea Party, but if she is:
*Happy Happy Birthday, Sharon!*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was just thinking of Julie too so I went and looked and she hasn't been on since Sunday . Hope you are alright Julie
> Sonja


I am fine thanks, Sonja! Just busy- and no time for computer or knitting!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Very good if you like cold toast.


That's all it's good for . I for one like my toast at least warm


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just been extremely busy with non-knitting matters, Cathy, thanks for noticing!
> Everything is fine otherwise!
> 
> Just noticed that vabchnonnie has her Birthday today.
> ...


Hi Julie, glad you are fine and just busy. 

Happy birthday Sharon... have a great day. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fine thanks, Sonja! Just busy- and no time for computer or knitting!


I'm glad Julie 
I noticed Sharon posts over on main


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh Jackie I'm so sorry to hear your news sure hope this is your last visit and everything starts to heal sending you a gentle hug {{{{hug}}}}
> And will also keep my fingers crossed that you are soon pain free and healing properly 💐
> Take care
> Sonja


From me too, Jackie! As I have been mentioning I have been too busy lately to get any knitting done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad you're home safe and sound. I'm looking forward to seeing some more of your photos.


Me too! Re: Denise (Nicho)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sharon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep. And I do not like cold toast! LOL


Me neither- wouldn't be so bad if it was buttered first but it never is.
Never talk about putting toast in toast racks but was talking about this very issue on Sunday!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just been extremely busy with non-knitting matters, Cathy, thanks for noticing!
> Everything is fine otherwise!
> 
> Just noticed that vabchnonnie has her Birthday today.
> ...


Did you get to go away again for another day?

And Happy Birthday Sharon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just been extremely busy with non-knitting matters, Cathy, thanks for noticing!
> Everything is fine otherwise!
> 
> Just noticed that vabchnonnie has her Birthday today.
> ...


And some more best wishes from me, too!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you posting, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did you get to go away again for another day?
> 
> And Happy Birthday Sharon.


Yes, indeed- was off back down to Hamilton yesterday, but what is really taking time is I am presently Treasurer for the local Seniors Club.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you posting, Julie.


Getting a bit more back into a new routine, Rookie, that does not stop me on the computer- and hopefully allows for some knitting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a great picture of the couple. You can see so much love and joy in it. A real keeper. Also love the picture of both of the girls. What an exciting time for them and for you.


Pup lover said:


> My favorite pic of the parents to be (due this month) and my four girls!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie and I tried skyping a couple of days ago but both of us were having computer issues with picture and sound. The news just reported some issues on the sun (may have been solar flares, don't remember) but that may be causing all the internet issues.

EDIT: Just called Julie on Skype. She is fine; knitting away on the guernsey. Still had some internet pixelation issues on my end of the call.



Swedenme said:


> I was just thinking of Julie too so I went and looked and she hasn't been on since Sunday . Hope you are alright Julie
> Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, indeed- was off back down to Hamilton yesterday, but what is really taking time is I am presently Treasurer for the local Seniors Club.


Jumping in with both feet!! I hope that it's an easy job and that it brings you in contact with many more people who can be close friends and knitting/crafting buddies.

I don't believe I read of the occasion for you to be going to Hamilton, but it sure looks like a nice place to visit. Have you and Lisa gotten together so that you can let her know your wishes for POA?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bubba Love this back to the hospital is not pleasant to hear. I hope that this will settle down soon enough. I imagine it is also keeping yu from beginning the next phase of your treatmet. Continuing to keep you in prayers.


Bubba Love said:


> I've been at the spa again 😟 This better stop soon as I'm very tired of it . It took the nurse two almost three times to start a iv. They were thinking of keeping me in but I asked to please let me come home and I would come right back if I needed. So they let me come home after 101/2 hours and wrapped my if in cases I need to go back. They put me back on a large does of predinisone so there goes sleep out the window for a few days.
> Enough about me .
> Sonja your gold top and dress are beautiful and the dinosaur top and hat look awesome. You knit things FAST !!
> Tami I will be praying for you as you go forward with what you medically need done.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you've finally made it safely home. I was beginning to be concerned not having heard from you. Sorry about the hayfever; can't imagine how uncomfortable the flight must have been congested. By the way I tried the tea you gifted me and it was deightful. Even the lemony smell from it was delightful. Thank you again. Also I was intrigued by the tea bag itself. What adorable little pouches it is package in; looked like fabric too instead of the paper stuff our is packaged in. An all around sensory experience; taste, smell, and sight. A delight!


nicho said:


> Hello everyone. We are home after a loooong but uneventful flight. I suffered because I woke up with hayfever on Friday morning, and despite two antihistamines (sp?) was still sneezing and blocked up for the whole flight. Still feeling tired but every night is getting better. Strange how one takes longer to recover the older one gets! Plenty of tidying up to do at home before nephew and his family arrive on Sunday. No rest for the wicked! DH has stayed home from work the last two days to work on the yard so it is looking respectable and I have got the washing under control.
> Now I need to get DS to move out of his bedroom for the guests so I can get in there and do a proper clean. I'd rather be organising my photos but that will have to wait until DN and family leave on their cruise next week. Need to go back and see what you have all been up to. Hope everyone is well. Talk later.
> Hugs to everyone.
> Denise back home in Sydney


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lovely kitties, Betty. I've got my fingerless mitts on but I find it very difficult to type. Think I made the hand too long


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not a fan of warm milk either BUT adding a little sugar and a generaous sprinkle of nutmeg makes it palatable and does help me sleep.


KateB said:


> I don't like warm milk either. I slept well last night, but I usually do after a bad night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto Sharon.


martina said:


> Happy Birthday, Sharon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Actually I don't feel sleepy at all right now hopefully I will tonight . I think the cold I'm feeling is something to do with my thyroid . One of the problems I've been left is faulty thermostat ( think heating ) one minute I can be really cold and shivering and the next I feel so hot . It quite comical sometimes as I can put an extra jumper on and within minutes I'm taking it back off and then back on again
> Hope you get you paella right this time , think I might make some this week as we haven't had paella in a while


I think I have that same thermostat trouble! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What weight yarn did you make them out of? If worsted they may be bulkier than needed; you appear to be a small woman from your picture. I used DK/sport weight for my SIL who wears her's at work ad she is small and as an office manager is on the computer quite a bit. Just my two cents worth....just an idea.

Off to take my morning meds and cast on the second in a pair of fingerless gloves for DGD. TTYL


budasha said:


> Lovely kitties, Betty. I've got my fingerless mitts on but I find it very difficult to type. Think I made the hand too long


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds frightening . Was it an allergy reaction to something ?


I've had many test to see if it's some kind of allergy ,all they tell me it's my body fighting against its self like a audio amune thing with a unnone reason


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not keen on the green one and like you I think the red/ yellow/ orange ones look nicer and I do add paprika the spice to 😄
> Hope you have a nice meal


I have never been brave enough to try the red, orange & yellow peppers. I'm alergic to the green ones, they make me throw up for a few days if I eat them :roll: I can't even eat a pizza that they have been cooked on & I pick them off. It is sometimes a real pain to try to find something on a menu when we go out that doesn't have them as they are in so many sauces. & even salads-OK if in large enough pieces that I can see & pick out but often they are cut small & I miss them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> It's cold and raining now although it was brighter earlier. My youngest son has been over this afternoon and helped with some unpacking and cleaning cupboard tops and getting rid of some rubbis. He also brought lunch for us which was nice and we had a good chat too. My eldest popped in this evening with some shopping and will be over soon with a few more bits. I am quite tired now , my cough and sore throat seem to be improving however, so that is good. Going to sit and watch some tv and then go to bed quite early. I was awakened early by workmen in the next flat but they were told by the house manager not to start tomorrow till9 am so should be a better awakening then . All who need them are in my prayers and my best wishes to all.


I'm glad you are getting lots of help to get settled in the new place.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I've had many test to see if it's some kind of allergy ,all they tell me it's my body fighting against its self like a audio amune thing with a unnone reason


That's the last thing you need at this time . Our bodies certainly are strange and doctors for all they know there is still an awful lot that they haven't got a clue about . I do hope they find out what's causing it and a way to stop it happening , so that you can continue with your treatment Jackie 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:



> Betty, pretty fur babies.
> Is anyone else having computer issues with KTP? At different times it won't go to next page, lost a reply I sent. Grr.
> Darlene, sounds like a perfect plan for Thanksgiving. I may use your idea. My 2 daughters and SIL and SO of one, are coming for Thanksgiving.
> Maya and I had our 45 min. Walk. Windy but 65F so ok out.


I've been having trouble with it loading the pages too.That's why I gave up trying to catch up last night. I unexpectedly had GD most of yesterday as her Dad helped DH clean up the grain pile & get it hauled away, 7 semi loads takes a while. So glad it got moved before we got any significant snowfall.

Ohio Joy, I think you must have the patience of a saint to deal with that dog, it sounds to me that the poor thing was beyond rescuing & should have been put down. Sometimes that is the kinder thing. Hope you can get your insurance sorted out. The rates are so crazy these days. My DH thinks we should just get together a group who want catastrophic insurance, $20,000 deductible as there seems to be so many who make claims to get house updates & then the rates go up when you have regular insurance. We have never made a claim but each year premiums climb.

Dawn, lovely photos from the shower.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jumping in with both feet!! I hope that it's an easy job and that it brings you in contact with many more people who can be close friends and knitting/crafting buddies.
> 
> I don't believe I read of the occasion for you to be going to Hamilton, but it sure looks like a nice place to visit. Have you and Lisa gotten together so that you can let her know your wishes for POA?


The Treasurer's job, I put my name forward, rather than have the club fold- we are at a real transition point- most of the members are well into their 70's and 80's- wanting the socialisation, but not able to put in the effort of holding office. I've been a secretary to many things in my time, however we have a good secretary- the stumbling block was Treasurer. I am co-opted on. There are a lot of us 'baby-boomers' coming into the 'Seniors' age group, and I think that is a lot of the problem. The 'old guard' are just that, set in their ways and resistant to change. It will be interesting to see what happens!
The trips down to Hamilton are a church commitment, but give me time 'away from the madding crowd', or 'time out'. 
Lisa did visit, a couple of weeks ago- I had an inconclusive call to her, last Saturday- the day she went boating with her Uncle and her Dad. (on Lake Karapiro). So I am waiting to be slotted in to her busy life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never been brave enough to try the red, orange & yellow peppers. I'm alergic to the green ones, they make me throw up for a few days if I eat them :roll: I can't even eat a pizza that they have been cooked on & I pick them off. It is sometimes a real pain to try to find something on a menu when we go out that doesn't have them as they are in so many sauces. & even salads-OK if in large enough pieces that I can see & pick out but often they are cut small & I miss them


I have a friend who can't eat anything prepared with a knife that has cut peppers, she is so allergic to them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's the last thing you need at this time . Our bodies certainly are strange and doctors for all they know there is still an awful lot that they haven't got a clue about . I do hope they find out what's causing it and a way to stop it happening , so that you can continue with your treatment Jackie
> Take care
> Sonja


My thoughts, too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are still having trouble. Hope it gets better soon. Take care.



Bubba Love said:


> I've been at the spa again 😟 This better stop soon as I'm very tired of it . It took the nurse two almost three times to start a iv. They were thinking of keeping me in but I asked to please let me come home and I would come right back if I needed. So they let me come home after 101/2 hours and wrapped my if in cases I need to go back. They put me back on a large does of predinisone so there goes sleep out the window for a few days.
> Enough about me .
> Sonja your gold top and dress are beautiful and the dinosaur top and hat look awesome. You knit things FAST !!
> Tami I will be praying for you as you go forward with what you medically need done.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My pain has been better ,I've started to do more . It the silly ideopathic ango Edma (unexplained swelling in my throat) adio amune (sp?) thing my body has developed . Woke up at two in the morning yesterday feeling like I was being chocked . Had to have three eppipins to help the swelling go down.


That's scary. Glad you got to the hospital quickly. How far do you have to go? Most people don't have that many epi pens around. Hope it settles soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's scary. Glad you got to the hospital quickly. How far do you have to go? Most people don't have that many epi pens around. Hope it settles soon.


Bonnie, does that mean it is potentially anaphylactic shock?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a epi pen with me at all times. And Julie its treated like one. 
Has anyone done a tulip cable ?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Yesterday I seen long fingerless mits with tulip cable and a owl on the hand would love to make a pair for my dd#1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I have a epi pen with me at all times. And Julie its treated like one.
> Has anyone done a tulip cable ?


I did have instructions for a sort of 'tulip' cable- have no idea where it is, in the muddle of unpacking!
That sounds really serious to me, Jackie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never been brave enough to try the red, orange & yellow peppers. I'm alergic to the green ones, they make me throw up for a few days if I eat them :roll: I can't even eat a pizza that they have been cooked on & I pick them off. It is sometimes a real pain to try to find something on a menu when we go out that doesn't have them as they are in so many sauces. & even salads-OK if in large enough pieces that I can see & pick out but often they are cut small & I miss them


Never thought about it before but you are right 
Peppers are in a lot of different meals now especially like you say in the sauces 
I wouldn't even try the other ones I hate feeling as if I want to throw up never mind actually doing it 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, indeed- was off back down to Hamilton yesterday, but what is really taking time is I am presently Treasurer for the local Seniors Club.


Now that will keep you busy- is this a long term position or just filling for someone?

Hope you enjoyed the trip -you do love getting out of Auckland


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm not a fan of warm milk either BUT adding a little sugar and a generaous sprinkle of nutmeg makes it palatable and does help me sleep.


Or honey

Just might go and make one- maybe I will sleep after that as well. And honey in milk is probably a healthier option than I would otherwise intorduce into my system!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely kitties, Betty. I've got my fingerless mitts on but I find it very difficult to type. Think I made the hand too long


Fold the hand back on itself- like a cuff that is too long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A toast rack is a must in a British household or so I think . It also never gets used . Only brought out when they have guests staying 😄


Guess no one is fancy here  I just us a little plate


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That worked . Think I would like to try knitting with t/ shirts cut up


Very interesting. Was teary after listening to their sad stories.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Me neither- wouldn't be so bad if it was buttered first but it never is.
> Never talk about putting toast in toast racks but was talking about this very issue on Sunday!


Here, toast is buttered as soon as it pops, while still hot. I usually make just what I think is needed & make more as necessary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that will keep you busy- is this a long term position or just filling for someone?
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the trip -you do love getting out of Auckland


I am waiting to see if the bank will accept my signature- there has been a law change, and nothing quite squares with my passport ID. I suspect it will be long term.
It is really good to get away from the 'big smoke'!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, glad to hear you were just busy.

Caren, great looking breakfast, my DH would be in heaven with that. Hope youmare having a great time.

Denise, glad you are home safe, I'm sure you could have skipped the allergy attack when you are suffering jet lag & trying to get ready for visitors. You will need a " lay around" day after your company leaves. Good that your DH has a couple of days off so you don't have to worry about the yard too.

My DH just said we should be going up to Edmonton to visit as Shane is doing very poorly, lungs filling up & blood clots but I told him we can't until Sunday. I don't think Shane is really up to much visiting but DH feels we should go see his Dad, just for some moral support. I have to go to the pie making bee tomorrow-I guess I could miss that if he really wants to go now - & then the GKs come on Thursday until Sat.noon. I think I'm leaving DH with the kids on Sat. As I have quilting club then.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, indeed- was off back down to Hamilton yesterday, but what is really taking time is I am presently Treasurer for the local Seniors Club.


It's great you are getting out more & have gotten into the Senoirs club, do they go for outings from there? Here they play cards, bingo, & just get together for coffee, I don't know what else-I'm much to young to join :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad to hear you were just busy.
> 
> Caren, great looking breakfast, my DH would be in heaven with that. Hope youmare having a great time.
> 
> ...


Shane's just been away hasn't he?Might be just as well he went when he did. Could someone else look after the GKs? as it could be important to go. As you know only too well it's not sounding good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm not a fan of warm milk either BUT adding a little sugar and a generaous sprinkle of nutmeg makes it palatable and does help me sleep.


I have to add chocolate :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad to hear you were just busy.
> 
> Caren, great looking breakfast, my DH would be in heaven with that. Hope youmare having a great time.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Just busy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great you are getting out more & have gotten into the Senoirs club, do they go for outings from there? Here they play cards, bingo, & just get together for coffee, I don't know what else-I'm much to young to join :lol:


They do have outings- a lot are into Housie (Bingo) cups of tea etc, I felt far too young too, Bonnie!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've had many test to see if it's some kind of allergy ,all they tell me it's my body fighting against its self like a audio amune thing with a unnone reason


Have you had it at other times or just after the anesthetic. I have heard of people having delayed weird reactions after surgery & it was attibuted to a delayed reaction to drugs used.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The gusset on the Guernsey, far too blue!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a friend who can't eat anything prepared with a knife that has cut peppers, she is so allergic to them.


That is a little scary, I'm glad I'm not that bad but maybe because I'm careful not to expose myself to them. It seems the more exposure people have, the worse they react.

One of DH cousins children is that way with peanut butter. She told me if another person eats a PB cookie, then opens a door without washing hands, if he touches the doorknob his hands will blister. Needless to say, they carry epi-pens at all times.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I have a epi pen with me at all times. And Julie its treated like one.
> Has anyone done a tulip cable ?


I've not even heard of that kind of cable before. Are you making something with it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is a little scary, I'm glad I'm not that bad but maybe because I'm careful not to expose myself to them. It seems the more exposure people have, the worse they react.
> 
> One of DH cousins children is that way with peanut butter. She told me if another person eats a PB cookie, then opens a door without washing hands, if he touches the doorknob his hands will blister. Needless to say, they carry epi-pens at all times.


SIL's oldest (child from first marriage) is about that allergic to Peanuts. I've seen someone gag up from Peanut oil used to fry the meat for a lasagne.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never thought about it before but you are right
> Peppers are in a lot of different meals now especially like you say in the sauces
> I wouldn't even try the other ones I hate feeling as if I want to throw up never mind actually doing it
> Sonja


The only thing I ever eat that has peppers in it is my home made hotdog relish, I'm not sure if it's because there are only 2 peppers in the whole batch that makes about a gallon or if the spices/vinegar kills what bothers me or it it's just that I eat so little at a time. Its my moms recipe & I've been eating the same thing since I was a child.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, all has changed. Since nobody had mentioned Thanksgiving, I figured I'd better get the ball on the move. Well, Thanksgiving is going to be done by DIL and her mother. Phew, isn't that fantastic!!! Guess they were just so busy with the children and work, and life that they forgot to mention it. Now I just have to prepare a pasta and vegetable. Guess who is Thankful here. Well, I would have been thankful either way.



Cashmeregma said:


> Well guess what. Talking of stress, I was thinking of Thanksgiving dinner and decided that since my back is acting up and I am just starting to get better, that lifting the turkey, etc., and all the cleaning is too much this year. DH just did that job in Pa., so we are going to go out to dinner. Haven't heard back from anyone yet but there will be about 14 people and I found a nice restaurant that has a buffet with prime rib, ham and turkey, then all the trimmings and etc., at a decent price and it is near where son and his family live. Haven't heard back yet, but nobody has invited us, so figure it is time for me to do the inviting, if not late already. This will be a nice way to all get together and visit and I won't be stressed out and exhausted. I so admire all you ladies on here and all the work you do. I'm just so thankful I found this restaurant. Remembered it as son's MIL had Thanksgiving there one time and it was really good. Years ago, but I kept it in my memory bank. It is a gift to me from DH. He really loved the job and seeing a lot of musicians that have been great musical friends over the years. Quite inspirational for him and loads of fun with them telling lots of stories from the years gone by, loaded with humor. Anyway, since we were mentioning sleepless nights and stress, this is just great and a lot easier on my back. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, all has changed. Since nobody had mentioned Thanksgiving, I figured I'd better get the ball on the move. Well, Thanksgiving is going to be done by DIL and her mother. Phew, isn't that fantastic!!! Guess they were just so busy with the children and work, and life that they forgot to mention it. Now I just have to prepare a pasta and vegetable. Guess who is Thankful here. Well, I would have been thankful either way.


THANKFUL for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from from an overcast Iverness, we are getting ready to head home in a few minutes. Thought I'd post breakfast before leaving.
> 
> Hugs to everyone! Healing energy going out to those in need.
> See you soon all.


Hope your trip was all you wished for. I notice the way the fork is held. I used to hold my fork like that in Canada, then changed in the States, then went back to that way in Germany. Not even sure what I do now. :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm such a mess of traditions, words, phrases, and different spelling from living in so many places, but all in all, I wouldn't change a thing. So lucky to have experienced so much, but it does make for quite a mixture in my mind. :XD: :XD: :XD: I remember them saying one time that an American spy was caught because the one thing he messed up on was holding his fork in his right hand and the other side up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> THANKFUL for you!!!!!!!!


Thanks Julie. I saw where you are going to be treasurer for a Senior's group. How lovely of you to do this and hope it is a very positive experience in your life to be part of this group.

Speaking of not getting much knitting done, since my mom has been sick the last few years and so many trips home, and then her passing, I've not been doing much of anything. I thought I was doing fantastic, other than a few moments when things would overwhelm me, but looking back, I have done practically no knitting. Nothing creative at all. Think the trips and emotions over the years have exhausted me beyond my limits. Messed up on the mittens and haven't had the heart to rip them out yet. Seems all I do is housework and lie around, so I guess even though I am doing fantastic, I am still grieving. Have a few people I need to call and don't even feel up to calling them. Just feel I don't have the emotional energy for the condolences, though I know it would be good. It actually took me 2 yrs., before I could read a book after dad died. I sure hope it won't take that long this time. I'm older and wiser. :wink: Well, I think I am wiser, but know I am older. :XD:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you had it at other times or just after the anesthetic. I have heard of people having delayed weird reactions after surgery & it was attibuted to a delayed reaction to drugs used.


I've had it for a few years, my Dr is wondering if it's bad right now because of the added stress on my body


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been reading, but decided I needed to post so I can get the email reminders. I had the boys this weekend so no time for knitting or anything else! They really keep me busy. We are having some cool weather and I love it! I'm sure many of you are having freezing temps and snow! I hope to get caught up, but just know that I am thinking of all of you and wishing you a healthy week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love, so sorry to hear your immune system is over-reacting and causing so much trouble. Glad you got treatment and have medication to help, but wishing you a calmer system so your body can do the healing you need.

Bonnie, sorry to hear how badly Shane is. I know it is hard to tell when the end will be, but better early than late. I know my uncle and cousins tried to make it on time for his daughter but she passed and quite unexpectedly, this sounds like the end when the fluids are building up. Whatever you decide to do, you can be there for his dad. So tragic. Big Hugs as all of you go through this.

Wow, serious food allergies. I hadn't realized peppers could cause such serious reactions. Knew they were a common food allergy though but didn't know what the reactions were. Peanuts I was familiar with. A customer of mine when I was a saleslady told me her SIL had to go to the hospital on Christmas because she messed up with a cake that had peanut oil in it and hadn't checked the label. No fun and serious. I hadn't realized how many things had peppers in them either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I've been reading, but decided I needed to post so I can get the email reminders. I had the boys this weekend so no time for knitting or anything else! They really keep me busy. We are having some cool weather and I love it! I'm sure many of you are having freezing temps and snow! I hope to get caught up, but just know that I am thinking of all of you and wishing you a healthy week.


Would love to be warm with you. What is your temp now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Vabchonnie, if your are reading????

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They do have outings- a lot are into Housie (Bingo) cups of tea etc, I felt far too young too, Bonnie!!!!


Isn't that fun being the youngest one. :thumbup: DH said it's been a long time since he was the youngest one on the stage playing, but that was the case on this last trip. We got a good chuckle.  :thumbup:

Oooh, the gusset is coming along. Nice you've been busy, but yes, it does take away from the knitting.

Ok, I'm off now, can't believe it is almost noon and I've only gotten one thing done, being on here looking at pics, and visiting with you. Hugs to all and great knitting. I must remember what I have always said, "knitting is therapy on two sticks."


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've been at the spa again 😟 This better stop soon as I'm very tired of it . It took the nurse two almost three times to start a iv. They were thinking of keeping me in but I asked to please let me come home and I would come right back if I needed. So they let me come home after 101/2 hours and wrapped my if in cases I need to go back. They put me back on a large does of predinisone so there goes sleep out the window for a few days.
> Enough about me .


I am so sorry to hear that you were back at the spa. Tough times for you. Feel better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from from an overcast Iverness, we are getting ready to head home in a few minutes. Thought I'd post breakfast before leaving.
> 
> Hugs to everyone! Healing energy going out to those in need.
> See you soon all.


Hope you had a great time in Scotland. Breakfast looks yummy. I love poached eggs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just been extremely busy with non-knitting matters, Cathy, thanks for noticing!
> Everything is fine otherwise!
> 
> Just noticed that vabchnonnie has her Birthday today.
> ...


Happy Birthday Sharon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I saw where you are going to be treasurer for a Senior's group. How lovely of you to do this and hope it is a very positive experience in your life to be part of this group.
> 
> Speaking of not getting much knitting done, since my mom has been sick the last few years and so many trips home, and then her passing, I've not been doing much of anything. I thought I was doing fantastic, other than a few moments when things would overwhelm me, but looking back, I have done practically no knitting. Nothing creative at all. Think the trips and emotions over the years have exhausted me beyond my limits. Messed up on the mittens and haven't had the heart to rip them out yet. Seems all I do is housework and lie around, so I guess even though I am doing fantastic, I am still grieving. Have a few people I need to call and don't even feel up to calling them. Just feel I don't have the emotional energy for the condolences, though I know it would be good. It actually took me 2 yrs., before I could read a book after dad died. I sure hope it won't take that long this time. I'm older and wiser. :wink: Well, I think I am wiser, but know I am older. :XD:


Grieving does take time. And you are quite right that emotions drain you too. How is your Aunt in Canada?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What weight yarn did you make them out of? If worsted they may be bulkier than needed; you appear to be a small woman from your picture. I used DK/sport weight for my SIL who wears her's at work ad she is small and as an office manager is on the computer quite a bit. Just my two cents worth....just an idea.
> 
> Off to take my morning meds and cast on the second in a pair of fingerless gloves for DGD. TTYL


I used worsted weight. I've got short fingers so I should have made the hand shorter, I think. I'll manage but I will make another pair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fold the hand back on itself- like a cuff that is too long.


Now why didn't I think of that. It works. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Isn't that fun being the youngest one. :thumbup: DH said it's been a long time since he was the youngest one on the stage playing, but that was the case on this last trip. We got a good chuckle.  :thumbup:
> 
> Oooh, the gusset is coming along. Nice you've been busy, but yes, it does take away from the knitting.
> 
> Ok, I'm off now, can't believe it is almost noon and I've only gotten one thing done, being on here looking at pics, and visiting with you. Hugs to all and great knitting. I must remember what I have always said, "knitting is therapy on two sticks."


Not quite, there's a couple younger than me! 
Daralene, maybe, rather than worrying about the appearance of your house, you should take your own advice and do a little bit of two stick therapy- so you have something concrete achieved, not just the ephemeral. (ie., housework) which face it is never ending.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sharon, have a wonderful birthday.
Julie, lovely jumper.
Daralene, hugs, dear friend. Be gentle with yourself. Grief takes time. Embrace your feelings. I don't mean for drama. But more as Thich Nhat Hahn says, Hello my sadness, I know you are there, and I will love you and care for you. We tend to expect so much from ourselves and be so unrelenting of our "bad" emotions. No emotion is bad unless we act badly in reaction to it. We are all human and possess the ability to feel all emotions. You are a loving, compassionate and caring woman we just have to remember to love ourselves warts and all. The only thing I'm perfect at is being perfectly human. Glad Thanksgiving you can be a guest.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never been brave enough to try the red, orange & yellow peppers. I'm alergic to the green ones, they make me throw up for a few days if I eat them :roll: I can't even eat a pizza that they have been cooked on & I pick them off. It is sometimes a real pain to try to find something on a menu when we go out that doesn't have them as they are in so many sauces. & even salads-OK if in large enough pieces that I can see & pick out but often they are cut small & I miss them


They are all the same--good you avoid them all (red is a fully ripe one). I can't stand the flavor, so I'm in the same boat as you. Going to a Mexican restaurant is quite the challenge.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jackie, hope you are soon on the mend.

Julie, the gansey is looking superb!

Daralene, go at your own pace. It's been a tough time for you. Thanksgiving sounds as if it will be very relaxing, so enjoy it.

I finally got a picture of one pair of the slippers (the nonfelted slipper from Ravelry). After finishing the knitting, I crocheted a few rounds to make the cuff a little taller.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope your trip was all you wished for. I notice the way the fork is held. I used to hold my fork like that in Canada, then changed in the States, then went back to that way in Germany. Not even sure what I do now. :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm such a mess of traditions, words, phrases, and different spelling from living in so many places, but all in all, I wouldn't change a thing. So lucky to have experienced so much, but it does make for quite a mixture in my mind. :XD: :XD: :XD: I remember them saying one time that an American spy was caught because the one thing he messed up on was holding his fork in his right hand and the other side up.


Couldn't imagine holding my fork upside down in my right hand , forks to the left knives to the right . I read a book about manners from round the world and it was fascinating to see what different cultures classed as bad manners 
Chewing gum is bad manners in a country and certain countries think it's bad manners if you show the soles of your feet 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Shane's just been away hasn't he?Might be just as well he went when he did. Could someone else look after the GKs? as it could be important to go. As you know only too well it's not sounding good.


Probably no one else to look after the kids but we could go tomorrow if DH wants & the pie makers would understand me missing it.
I'm thinking it's probably better if things progress quickly now, that may sound bad but if he is in pain & no hope of getting better, I think it's easier for both him & those left behind.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Jackie, hope you are soon on the mend.
> 
> Julie, the gansey is looking superb!
> 
> ...


Lovely slippers Sorlenna. Think I would like to make something like that . Sure I have a pattern somewhere


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pardon my forgetfulness but who is Shane? That isn't a son of your's is it?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad to hear you were just busy.
> 
> Caren, great looking breakfast, my DH would be in heaven with that. Hope youmare having a great time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't imagine holding my fork upside down in my right hand , forks to the left knives to the right . I read a book about manners from round the world and it was fascinating to see what different cultures classed as bad manners
> Chewing gum is bad manners in a country and certain countries think it's bad manners if you show the soles of your feet
> Sonja


I just read a book about the Amish, it said that a man giving a big belch at the end of a meal was a compliment to the cook :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just read in the local paper a sort of humorous story .A Lady in her seventies heard a burglar in her house phoned the police and sent in her large dog to scare him off only problem with that dog sat there watching him and wagging his tale . Lady then stepped in pinned him against the wall till the police got there


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute cute slipper Sorlenna!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pardon my forgetfulness but who is Shane? That isn't a son of your's is it?


The son of DHs cousin, he's one month older than my youngest son. We are very close to all the cousins from this family & their kids all call us auntie & uncle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sharon, have a wonderful birthday.
> Julie, lovely jumper.
> Daralene, hugs, dear friend. Be gentle with yourself. Grief takes time. Embrace your feelings. I don't mean for drama. But more as Thich Nhat Hahn says, Hello my sadness, I know you are there, and I will love you and care for you. We tend to expect so much from ourselves and be so unrelenting of our "bad" emotions. No emotion is bad unless we act badly in reaction to it. We are all human and possess the ability to feel all emotions. You are a loving, compassionate and caring woman we just have to remember to love ourselves warts and all. The only thing I'm perfect at is being perfectly human. Glad Thanksgiving you can be a guest.


It is the same old Guernsey, Joy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, great slippers.

Daralene, I'm glad you now have plans for Thanksgiving & don't have to do the work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Jackie, hope you are soon on the mend.
> 
> Julie, the gansey is looking superb!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sorlenna! And the slipper is a lovely bright colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't imagine holding my fork upside down in my right hand , forks to the left knives to the right . I read a book about manners from round the world and it was fascinating to see what different cultures classed as bad manners
> Chewing gum is bad manners in a country and certain countries think it's bad manners if you show the soles of your feet
> Sonja


Here it is appalling manners to park your bum on a table, or a pillow. But a lot of people fall down on that one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not quite, there's a couple younger than me!
> Daralene, maybe, rather than worrying about the appearance of your house, you should take your own advice and do a little bit of two stick therapy- so you have something concrete achieved, not just the ephemeral. (ie., housework) which face it is never ending.


Guess what. I wound the yarn into a cake and am starting a new set of mittens. Just cast on and it feels good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sharon, have a wonderful birthday.
> Julie, lovely jumper.
> Daralene, hugs, dear friend. Be gentle with yourself. Grief takes time. Embrace your feelings. I don't mean for drama. But more as Thich Nhat Hahn says, Hello my sadness, I know you are there, and I will love you and care for you. We tend to expect so much from ourselves and be so unrelenting of our "bad" emotions. No emotion is bad unless we act badly in reaction to it. We are all human and possess the ability to feel all emotions. You are a loving, compassionate and caring woman we just have to remember to love ourselves warts and all. The only thing I'm perfect at is being perfectly human. Glad Thanksgiving you can be a guest.


How I love this. I should print this out. I hope others will do the same. Thank you. I love that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Jackie, hope you are soon on the mend.
> 
> Julie, the gansey is looking superb!
> 
> ...


Thank you. You know I was just saying to DH that we lost my dad and his mom within a year of each other over 20 years ago and now we lost his dad and my mom just 13 months apart.

How lovely!! Warm feet are a sure necessity. Will you put the non-slip stuff on the bottoms and if so, what will you use?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sorlenna! And the slipper is a lovely bright colour!


Purple is DD's favorite--actually, two DDs have purple as a favorite, and the slippers were made from the leftovers from the project for the other daughter. 

Thanks to everyone for the kind words about them. I do plan to put the non slip stuff (I use brush on rug backing) on my pair, but I think I will have to knit another to wear while I'm waiting for them to dry. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess what. I wound the yarn into a cake and am starting a new set of mittens. Just cast on and it feels good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't imagine holding my fork upside down in my right hand , forks to the left knives to the right . I read a book about manners from round the world and it was fascinating to see what different cultures classed as bad manners
> Chewing gum is bad manners in a country and certain countries think it's bad manners if you show the soles of your feet
> Sonja


Yes, in the photo the fork is in his left hand, but we even switch ours back and forth in the States, so a lot more moving around. Hold it in our left when cutting as knife is in the right hand and then switch the fork back to the right to eat. Now a leftie would be different, but this is what I know. No wonder I am confused. :XD: :XD: :XD: So much more efficient when we moved to Germany and it all came back so naturally to hold the fork in the L hand and eat with it that way. No changing back and forth for cutting.

So right about customs being rude in other countries and interesting examples. I've heard of it being awful to touch the head and I don't know if it is only a child or if it is an adult too. Found this online about Thailand:

Taboos exist on some parts of the body that have little significance in Western culture. For example, the head is regarded as the highest part of the body and you should never touch another person on the head.

By contrast, the foot is regarded as the lowest part of the body and you should take care never to point your foot towards anyone. This is an extremely insulting gesture! Try to get into Thai habits of sitting with your feet...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just read a book about the Amish, it said that a man giving a big belch at the end of a meal was a compliment to the cook :roll:


I know some men that seem to follow that custom. I hadn't heard that about the Amish. So interesting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, great slippers.
> 
> Daralene, I'm glad you now have plans for Thanksgiving & don't have to do the work.


Well, I actually had no work when we were taking everyone out for dinner and now I have two dishes to prepare, however it is quite a relief financially, for sure, and not the responsibility of having the house in shape for everyone or lifting the turkey. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess what. I wound the yarn into a cake and am starting a new set of mittens. Just cast on and it feels good.


Great- and you've got your cold laser machine to give those thumbs a work-out if they get sore!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, do you still have that photo that you posted when you first started KTP, or perhaps Designer posted it for you back then, of boots you made. I don't remember the name but they had an Native American look to them. Hope you remember what I'm talking about. Could you post that again sometime when you find it convenient and explain a bit of what you did. I've not forgotten those.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Purple is DD's favorite--actually, two DDs have purple as a favorite, and the slippers were made from the leftovers from the project for the other daughter.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the kind words about them. I do plan to put the non slip stuff (I use brush on rug backing) on my pair, but I think I will have to knit another to wear while I'm waiting for them to dry. LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, in the photo the fork is in his left hand, but we even switch ours back and forth in the States, so a lot more moving around. Hold it in our left when cutting as knife is in the right hand and then switch the fork back to the right to eat. Now a leftie would be different, but this is what I know. No wonder I am confused. :XD: :XD: :XD: So much more efficient when we moved to Germany and it all came back so naturally to hold the fork in the L hand and eat with it that way. No changing back and forth for cutting.
> 
> So right about customs being rude in other countries and interesting examples. I've heard of it being awful to touch the head and I don't know if it is only a child or if it is an adult too. Found this online about Thailand:
> 
> ...


Samoan too!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great- and you've got your cold laser machine to give those thumbs a work-out if they get sore!


So true. Should get it out and use it on my head, neck and shoulders.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Samoan too!!!!!!


Is that right.  Wow, must be throughout many cultures in that area. Thanks for that tidbit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I actually had no work when we were taking everyone out for dinner and now I have two dishes to prepare, however it is quite a relief financially, for sure, and not the responsibility of having the house in shape for everyone or lifting the turkey. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


House shmoush, Daralene- don't let it rule you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So true. Should get it out and use it on my head, neck and shoulders.


You had better be careful not to get too enthusiastic with your knitting- give that machine a turn I think! Could it be tension you are wearing around those shoulders neck and head?- I know I do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Is that right.  Wow, must be throughout many cultures in that area. Thanks for that tidbit.


 :thumbup: There are a lot of rule breakers in Samoan culture, in my experience, as well!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bubba.....No more spa trips. Hugs and prayers to you.

Sharon....Happy birthday all the best.&#127873; &#127874; &#127880; &#127881;&#127882;

Julie happy to hear you have been busy and not down. 

Sorlenna....nice slippers&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been up since 7:30am and got a lot accomplished. 

Dishes..&#10004;
Made macaroons&#10004;
Sorted through totes of Gages baby stuff &#10004;

Have a garbage bag full of baby clothes for a friend's friend. 
Also have two totes of baby clothes, shoes, hats etc to pass on.

Also been working on a square for the scrapghan and it is almost finished. It will be the 5th square. After this I will have to wait til I have used more blues.&#128077;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You had better be careful not to get too enthusiastic with your knitting- give that machine a turn I think! Could it be tension you are wearing around those shoulders neck and head?- I know I do.


That's where all mine seems to settle as well. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I nearly forgot to wish VA Sharon a *Very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock:  Warm drink of milk before bed?


Try a small glass of milk (calcium is a natural relaxer--warm or cold, it doesn't matter) and a half turkey sandwich (Tryptophan.)

Daralene, it's been over a year since Jack died now. Even though I thought I was ready for it, the time around the anniversary of the actual day was very hard. People have told me that one does not really recover from those very difficult losses, but it does become less difficult with time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished square number 5.

Having burgers and fries for supper.

Going to go through some more boxes after supper I think.

Right now we are watching The Nutcracker Prince. Gage has a collection of nutcrackers we have acquired since he was little. He loved this movie and I am happy he will still watch it with us.&#10084;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mel, I commend all your sorting work! I need to get in there and tackle my closet but am not looking forward to it! :roll:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you've finally made it safely home. I was beginning to be concerned not having heard from you. Sorry about the hayfever; can't imagine how uncomfortable the flight must have been congested. By the way I tried the tea you gifted me and it was deightful. Even the lemony smell from it was delightful. Thank you again. Also I was intrigued by the tea bag itself. What adorable little pouches it is package in; looked like fabric too instead of the paper stuff our is packaged in. An all around sensory experience; taste, smell, and sight. A delight!


Glad you are enjoying the Aussie tea. Hope you are fully recovered from your fall. That bruise sure looks nasty. And thank you again for having us stay. It was so good to meet you. Hope the wedding goes well.
Hugs from Denise


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be praying that you and DH are able to make the best decision about visiting and that he is comfortable in the time he has.



Bonnie7591 said:


> The son of DHs cousin, he's one month older than my youngest son. We are very close to all the cousins from this family & their kids all call us auntie & uncle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have stopped her long before that - there is no reason why you should need to put up with inept nursing. sending you tons of healing energy bubba love - hope sleep visits you anyhow. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I've been at the spa again 😟 This better stop soon as I'm very tired of it . It took the nurse two almost three times to start a iv. They were thinking of keeping me in but I asked to please let me come home and I would come right back if I needed. So they let me come home after 101/2 hours and wrapped my if in cases I need to go back. They put me back on a large does of predinisone so there goes sleep out the window for a few days.
> Enough about me .
> Sonja your gold top and dress are beautiful and the dinosaur top and hat look awesome. You knit things FAST !!
> Tami I will be praying for you as you go forward with what you medically need done.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely. I like the stripes and colors.


gagesmom said:


> Just finished square number 5.
> 
> Having burgers and fries for supper.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to have you home safe and sound denise - don't overdo and enjoy your company. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone. We are home after a loooong but uneventful flight. I suffered because I woke up with hayfever on Friday morning, and despite two antihistamines (sp?) was still sneezing and blocked up for the whole flight. Still feeling tired but every night is getting better. Strange how one takes longer to recover the older one gets! Plenty of tidying up to do at home before nephew and his family arrive on Sunday. No rest for the wicked! DH has stayed home from work the last two days to work on the yard so it is looking respectable and I have got the washing under control.
> Now I need to get DS to move out of his bedroom for the guests so I can get in there and do a proper clean. I'd rather be organising my photos but that will have to wait until DN and family leave on their cruise next week. Need to go back and see what you have all been up to. Hope everyone is well. Talk later.
> Hugs to everyone.
> Denise back home in Sydney


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You and DH are welcome here anytime! I just checked the weather and was thrilled to see it is suppose to be 65F Saturday and no rain. Hope this holds true. The bruise is healing now; lumpy from the coagulated blood but even that is slowly going away. Will be glad when I can sleep on y side again. 



nicho said:


> Glad you are enjoying the Aussie tea. Hope you are fully recovered from your fall. That bruise sure looks nasty. And thank you again for having us stay. It was so good to meet you. Hope the wedding goes well.
> Hugs from Denise


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know what or maybe I should say where Sydney got into it but he is covered with mud and so is my sofa now and the large dog bed. Argggggg! Guess I need to go do some cleaning. It will be Hannah's job to clean him up....he does not like baths at all. I've suggested to her that he at least get his legs wiped down. He is covered. I'm suspecting he got under the deck.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like a yummy breakfast. I would love to have one of those toast holders. I've only seen them in British films and TV shows. Don't know that I've ever seen one here; I'll have to keep an eye out at the thrift and antique stores.


Known as toast racks & very common here in hotels, but not used so much in homes....and certainly not in mine! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there was another episode i watched where they had to knit a tie for someone - it got quite emotional. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Given what you're currently experiencing, I'm sure you took it to heart. I understood the idea of designing something that had some importance, but to be specific about it being from a dark place could be a lot more dangerous than anticipated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in the chorus to wish sharon a very happy birthday and hope she has a special day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just been extremely busy with non-knitting matters, Cathy, thanks for noticing!
> Everything is fine otherwise!
> 
> Just noticed that vabchnonnie has her Birthday today.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> My pain has been better ,I've started to do more . It the silly ideopathic ango Edma (unexplained swelling in my throat) adio amune (sp?) thing my body has developed . Woke up at two in the morning yesterday feeling like I was being chocked . Had to have three eppipins to help the swelling go down.


I am so sorry to hear that you are struggling once again. Have you started chemo yet? I do hope things start going better for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. We are home after a loooong but uneventful flight. I suffered because I woke up with hayfever on Friday morning, and despite two antihistamines (sp?) was still sneezing and blocked up for the whole flight. Still feeling tired but every night is getting better. Strange how one takes longer to recover the older one gets! Plenty of tidying up to do at home before nephew and his family arrive on Sunday. No rest for the wicked! DH has stayed home from work the last two days to work on the yard so it is looking respectable and I have got the washing under control.
> Now I need to get DS to move out of his bedroom for the guests so I can get in there and do a proper clean. I'd rather be organising my photos but that will have to wait until DN and family leave on their cruise next week. Need to go back and see what you have all been up to. Hope everyone is well. Talk later.
> Hugs to everyone.
> Denise back home in Sydney


So glad you have made it home safely. We will enjoy the pictures when you have time to share them with us. I hope you enjoy visiting with the family guests.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so am i. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great you are getting out more & have gotten into the Senoirs club, do they go for outings from there? Here they play cards, bingo, & just get together for coffee, I don't know what else-I'm much to young to join :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a pretty blue even if it is the wrong color. lol the sweater is certainly coming along. how many needles are you using? ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The gusset on the Guernsey, far too blue!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tulip cables ---








Bonnie7591 said:


> I've not even heard of that kind of cable before. Are you making something with it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good to me. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> OK, all has changed. Since nobody had mentioned Thanksgiving, I figured I'd better get the ball on the move. Well, Thanksgiving is going to be done by DIL and her mother. Phew, isn't that fantastic!!! Guess they were just so busy with the children and work, and life that they forgot to mention it. Now I just have to prepare a pasta and vegetable. Guess who is Thankful here. Well, I would have been thankful either way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have been up since 7:30am and got a lot accomplished.
> 
> Dishes..✔
> Made macaroons✔
> ...


That sounds like a very productive day. Can you share your recipe for macaroons?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Found this in a bag. A ball Red Heart Boutique Sashay colorway Rumba. Watched a video on line to cast on and do first few rows. Now I am off like a herd of turtles. Lol. Thinking this will not be a ninja project but it could be one once I get a few under my belt.&#128077;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are no directions on grieving daralene - just go with what feels good and right - the rest will happen all in good time. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Isn't that fun being the youngest one. :thumbup: DH said it's been a long time since he was the youngest one on the stage playing, but that was the case on this last trip. We got a good chuckle.  :thumbup:
> 
> Oooh, the gusset is coming along. Nice you've been busy, but yes, it does take away from the knitting.
> 
> Ok, I'm off now, can't believe it is almost noon and I've only gotten one thing done, being on here looking at pics, and visiting with you. Hugs to all and great knitting. I must remember what I have always said, "knitting is therapy on two sticks."


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Try a small glass of milk (calcium is a natural relaxer--warm or cold, it doesn't matter) and a half turkey sandwich (Tryptophan.)
> 
> Daralene, it's been over a year since Jack died now. Even though I thought I was ready for it, the time around the anniversary of the actual day was very hard. People have told me that one does not really recover from those very difficult losses, but it does become less difficult with time.


We passed the four year mark of our DSIL's passing and our DD still feels like someone sucked all of the air out of her. It's just something that happens and she deals with it as best she can. My sympathies on your loss, but hope that the good memories sustain you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking slipper - really like the cuff. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Jackie, hope you are soon on the mend.
> 
> Julie, the gansey is looking superb!
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Found this in a bag. A ball Red Heart Boutique Sashay colorway Rumba. Watched a video on line to cast on and do first few rows. Now I am off like a herd of turtles. Lol. Thinking this will not be a ninja project but it could be one once I get a few under my belt.👍


You have some lovely yarn Mel . What exactly are you knitting ? 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, all has changed. Since nobody had mentioned Thanksgiving, I figured I'd better get the ball on the move. Well, Thanksgiving is going to be done by DIL and her mother. Phew, isn't that fantastic!!! Guess they were just so busy with the children and work, and life that they forgot to mention it. Now I just have to prepare a pasta and vegetable. Guess who is Thankful here. Well, I would have been thankful either way.


That is an awesome deal for you. Hopefully you will be able to rest up before then so you can have an enjoyable time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have some lovely yarn Mel . What exactly are you knitting ?
> Sonja


Pattern is called Frilly knit scarf using Red Heart Boutique Sashay yarn. Colorway Rumba.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie...So sorry to hear of Shane's declining health. I do hope he was able to go on his travels this year. 

Julie...So glad you are getting to meet up with other people and get out to do things. 

Gwen...So glad to hear that you are healing now. At least you are getting in some knitting time.

VASharon...Happy Birthday. Wishing you many blessings.

I am enjoying the pictures of knits and vacations. Thanks to those who have had the chance to share with us.

Matthew has art class tonight. It was quite an interesting drive to class as we got behind a student driver. I don't think she has been on the road much and it was an interesting drive. On the way home, we got behind that car again. The driver was having a hard time staying in the lane and started changing lanes before signalling. I decided to keep a distance as much as possible. 

Matthew has been asking if I have posted his most recent piece of art. I will attempt to share it with you tonight.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I love Matthews knitting bowl..He is a quick learner and artist.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, love Mathew's pottery.
Julie, I knew it was the same jumper, but that doesn't make it any less lovely.
Maya and I had quick half hour walk today. Straight line from car to horses and cow and back. 55F and windy so even with wool sweater and fleece vest I was chilled. Should have worn hat. Hope I don't get earache.
Made pea soup for supper. Easy meal for after sangha tonight. All pureed and pots, blender and kitchen cleaned. Will nuke bowls when I get home.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know some men that seem to follow that custom. I hadn't heard that about the Amish. So interesting.


We live just outside of the 4th largest Amish community in the States and have never encountered loud bleaching from any of the men while dining in public places. Home might be an entirely different story.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...So sorry to hear of Shane's declining health. I do hope he was able to go on his travels this year.
> 
> Julie...So glad you are getting to meet up with other people and get out to do things.
> 
> ...


That bowl turned out great.

I was behind some crazy drivers today also. I didn't think it was that windy on 294 South, but the semis were having a devil of a time. I saw one that was really swaying and came very very close to scraping the guard rail to his right. I gave him a lot of room to maneuver and was worried that he'd scrape and then careen back in front of me. A little farther down the road, there was another very large flat bed truck/trailer that was really weaving. I was glad when I made it to my destination safely. The ride home was just fine.

Glad you got through that safely..how strange and weird luck to get behind the same driver!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That bowl turned out great.
> 
> I was behind some crazy drivers today also. I didn't think it was that windy on 294 South, but the semis were having a devil of a time. I saw one that was really swaying and came very very close to scraping the guard rail to his right. I gave him a lot of room to maneuver and was worried that he'd scrape and then careen back in front of me. A little farther down the road, there was another very large flat bed truck/trailer that was really weaving. I was glad when I made it to my destination safely. The ride home was just fine.
> 
> Glad you got through that safely..how strange and weird luck to get behind the same driver!


Those semi trucks would have been scarier. I am glad you made it safely as well. Matthew will be glad to know that his bowl is liked. I found it interesting that he put a hole in the bottom, but I think it turned out well. He is having fun with pottery this fall. The winter session will not be held this year so the next opportunity to come to class is next summer. I will need to find ways to keep him busy and motivated in life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bubba.....No more spa trips. Hugs and prayers to you.
> 
> Sharon....Happy birthday all the best.🎁 🎂 🎈 🎉🎊
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mel! How are things with you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:



> I have been up since 7:30am and got a lot accomplished.
> 
> Dishes..✔
> Made macaroons✔
> ...


You've done well, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's where all mine seems to settle as well. :thumbdown:


I can feel it in my neck right now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Try a small glass of milk (calcium is a natural relaxer--warm or cold, it doesn't matter) and a half turkey sandwich (Tryptophan.)
> 
> Daralene, it's been over a year since Jack died now. Even though I thought I was ready for it, the time around the anniversary of the actual day was very hard. People have told me that one does not really recover from those very difficult losses, but it does become less difficult with time.


I would agree with that. This last year was a hard transition for me- really missing my Mum, but she has been gone 30 years. Dad 5 years and Mwyffanwy 21 years. I find it harder to predict exactly when the weepies will hit this far out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> a pretty blue even if it is the wrong color. lol the sweater is certainly coming along. how many needles are you using? ---- sam


I am on my Chiao Goo circular, because I have at the moment only 4 DPN's in the right gauge. I took the whole kaboodle to Seniors this morning- used the Chiao Goo stoppers, rather than risk breaking the points again. A few people there were impressed with what I am doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I love Matthews knitting bowl..He is a quick learner and artist.


In agreement with you, Joyce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, love Mathew's pottery.
> Julie, I knew it was the same jumper, but that doesn't make it any less lovely.
> Maya and I had quick half hour walk today. Straight line from car to horses and cow and back. 55F and windy so even with wool sweater and fleece vest I was chilled. Should have worn hat. Hope I don't get earache.
> Made pea soup for supper. Easy meal for after sangha tonight. All pureed and pots, blender and kitchen cleaned. Will nuke bowls when I get home.


I have come home with the 3rd prize from the raffle at Seniors- a bag of tomatoes and some Bacon, no prizes for guessing what tea will consist of?!
Wasn't sure, Joy, from your wording.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> ayden is ten and still has to be in a booster because of his size - he is built small. --- sam


Yes, I think age wise it is 10 & possibly a weight or height restriction also. I was thinking expiration date on the car seat itself.

I know a few years ago, the height restriction at that time, would actually put my 30 year old niece still in a booster seat!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> a very lovely dreambird shaw. --- sam --- i also wondered if the white lacy tunic was hand knit by the wearer.


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've been at the spa again 😟 This better stop soon as I'm very tired of it . It took the nurse two almost three times to start a iv. They were thinking of keeping me in but I asked to please let me come home and I would come right back if I needed. So they let me come home after 101/2 hours and wrapped my if in cases I need to go back. They put me back on a large does of predinisone so there goes sleep out the window for a few days.
> Enough about me .
> Sonja your gold top and dress are beautiful and the dinosaur top and hat look awesome. You knit things FAST !!
> Tami I will be praying for you as you go forward with what you medically need done.
> ...


Sending healing hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My pain has been better ,I've started to do more . It the silly ideopathic ango Edma (unexplained swelling in my throat) adio amune (sp?) thing my body has developed . Woke up at two in the morning yesterday feeling like I was being chocked . Had to have three eppipins to help the swelling go down.


That sounds like an allergic reaction to something. Hope it is figured out quickly and you have no more episodes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. We are home after a loooong but uneventful flight. I suffered because I woke up with hayfever on Friday morning, and despite two antihistamines (sp?) was still sneezing and blocked up for the whole flight. Still feeling tired but every night is getting better. Strange how one takes longer to recover the older one gets! Plenty of tidying up to do at home before nephew and his family arrive on Sunday. No rest for the wicked! DH has stayed home from work the last two days to work on the yard so it is looking respectable and I have got the washing under control.
> Now I need to get DS to move out of his bedroom for the guests so I can get in there and do a proper clean. I'd rather be organising my photos but that will have to wait until DN and family leave on their cruise next week. Need to go back and see what you have all been up to. Hope everyone is well. Talk later.
> Hugs to everyone.
> Denise back home in Sydney


I am happy to know you are home safely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have had a PM from several people asking if they have missed the Christmas card exchange for this year. If anyone is interested, I will run another one for those who wish to do this later one. I don't mind if it is even only 6-8 people, it isn't any trouble to do. If you are interested, send me a PM.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am on my Chiao Goo circular, because I have at the moment only 4 DPN's in the right gauge. I took the whole kaboodle to Seniors this morning- used the Chiao Goo stoppers, rather than risk breaking the points again. A few people there were impressed with what I am doing.


I would think so!! If they're not impressed with that masterpiece, then I don't know what would impress them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just been extremely busy with non-knitting matters, Cathy, thanks for noticing!
> Everything is fine otherwise!
> 
> Just noticed that vabchnonnie has her Birthday today.
> ...


I'm glad it is just non knitting things keeping you busy and away from the computer.

Happy Birthday Sharon!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have come home with the 3rd prize from the raffle at Seniors- a bag of tomatoes and some Bacon, no prizes for guessing what tea will consist of?!
> Wasn't sure, Joy, from your wording.


Sounds like a nice dinner of bacon & tomato salad!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, I think age wise it is 10 & possibly a weight or height restriction also. I was thinking expiration date on the car seat itself.
> 
> I know a few years ago, the height restriction at that time, would actually put my 30 year old niece still in a booster seat!


Our six year old DGS is already at the height and weight where he can be in the back seat without a booster. I still use the booster because I like the way the safety belt crosses his chest and shoulders better. Guess that means he's the height of a 10 year old? I know that he's over a foot taller than any of his first grade classmates.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie and I tried skyping a couple of days ago but both of us were having computer issues with picture and sound. The news just reported some issues on the sun (may have been solar flares, don't remember) but that may be causing all the internet issues.
> 
> EDIT: Just called Julie on Skype. She is fine; knitting away on the guernsey. Still had some internet pixelation issues on my end of the call.


There was a major solar flair a few days ago. I am sure that has not helped computer issues, and all of the rain you have been having doesn't help either. Hope you are beginning to dry out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I would think so!! If they're not impressed with that masterpiece, then I don't know what would impress them.


Why thank you, Rookie! There is a bunch of old biddies that find fault with everything. They noticeably took no notice!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a nice dinner of bacon & tomato salad!


I was actually pondering a Bacon and egg pie with the tomatoes!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, the consulting assignment was offered on the spot so I'll be on here quite a bit less for the next few months. It probably won't be more than 20-25 hours per week; many of which I can do from home, but with the Thanksgiving and Christmas holiday stuff to do plus knitting and crocheting some presents, I'll be MIA more at least until after February or so. It truly is a small world as I ran into some people that I worked with over 20 years ago!! And, I left the small town because it was too small. I'm realizing that big cities can be small too! I'm very excited about the opportunity to help this new company out in getting their benefits and payroll systems set up. I need to get busy starting this week getting the house back in order and getting ready to host the Thanksgiving brunch. So far, we have 20 people coming so that will be a nice manageable group. DH will help with the house cleaning so I'm not freaking too much just yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad to hear you were just busy.
> 
> Caren, great looking breakfast, my DH would be in heaven with that. Hope youmare having a great time.
> 
> ...


Sending up more prayers for Shane and your family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, the consulting assignment was offered on the spot so I'll be on here quite a bit less for the next few months. It probably won't be more than 20-25 hours per week; many of which I can do from home, but with the Thanksgiving and Christmas holiday stuff to do plus knitting and crocheting some presents, I'll be MIA more at least until after February or so. It truly is a small world as I ran into some people that I worked with over 20 years ago!! And, I left the small town because it was too small. I'm realizing that big cities can be small too! I'm very excited about the opportunity to help this new company out in getting their benefits and payroll systems set up. I need to get busy starting this week getting the house back in order and getting ready to host the Thanksgiving brunch. So far, we have 20 people coming so that will be a nice manageable group. DH will help with the house cleaning so I'm not freaking too much just yet.


We will miss having you around Rookie, when do you start?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've had it for a few years, my Dr is wondering if it's bad right now because of the added stress on my body


That could very well be. I am that way with panic/anxiety attacks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bubba Love, so sorry to hear your immune system is over-reacting and causing so much trouble. Glad you got treatment and have medication to help, but wishing you a calmer system so your body can do the healing you need.
> 
> Bonnie, sorry to hear how badly Shane is. I know it is hard to tell when the end will be, but better early than late. I know my uncle and cousins tried to make it on time for his daughter but she passed and quite unexpectedly, this sounds like the end when the fluids are building up. Whatever you decide to do, you can be there for his dad. So tragic. Big Hugs as all of you go through this.
> 
> Wow, serious food allergies. I hadn't realized peppers could cause such serious reactions. Knew they were a common food allergy though but didn't know what the reactions were. Peanuts I was familiar with. A customer of mine when I was a saleslady told me her SIL had to go to the hospital on Christmas because she messed up with a cake that had peanut oil in it and hadn't checked the label. No fun and serious. I hadn't realized how many things had peppers in them either.


Garlic, which I am allergic to, is also in everything!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Jackie, hope you are soon on the mend.
> 
> Julie, the gansey is looking superb!
> 
> ...


Nice! They look really warm. What was the pattern?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Probably no one else to look after the kids but we could go tomorrow if DH wants & the pie makers would understand me missing it.
> I'm thinking it's probably better if things progress quickly now, that may sound bad but if he is in pain & no hope of getting better, I think it's easier for both him & those left behind.


I am sure that you are right. So sad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just read in the local paper a sort of humorous story .A Lady in her seventies heard a burglar in her house phoned the police and sent in her large dog to scare him off only problem with that dog sat there watching him and wagging his tale . Lady then stepped in pinned him against the wall till the police got there


 :roll: So much for a watch dog! Well, I guess it was a watch dog. I guess I should have said guard dog!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have been up since 7:30am and got a lot accomplished.
> 
> Dishes..✔
> Made macaroons✔
> ...


You've had a busy day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's where all mine seems to settle as well. :thumbdown:


Mine too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had to get the tissues out ...I sure wouldn't be prepared to do a challenge like the first one!


Me too, and I don't know if I'd be prepared to do that challenge either, but I'd love to give it a go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My favorite pic of the parents to be (due this month) and my four girls!


That is a great picture, both of them really are fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think Julie has been online for a couple of days?
> 
> JULIE..... just wondering if all is ok??


I was wondering the same thing. I hope that all is well and she's just having internet issues or is busy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...So sorry to hear of Shane's declining health. I do hope he was able to go on his travels this year.
> 
> Julie...So glad you are getting to meet up with other people and get out to do things.
> 
> ...


It is always interesting getting behind a student driver. I love Matthew's yarn bowl!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice! They look really warm. What was the pattern?


It's the nonfelted slipper on Ravelry by Yuko Nakamura--I used the version that's knitted in the round (Biscotte version) and added extra rounds for the cuff.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Matthew's yarn bowl is super! I always enjoy seeing his work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am on my Chiao Goo circular, because I have at the moment only 4 DPN's in the right gauge. I took the whole kaboodle to Seniors this morning- used the Chiao Goo stoppers, rather than risk breaking the points again. A few people there were impressed with what I am doing.


As am I, impressed with what you are doing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have come home with the 3rd prize from the raffle at Seniors- a bag of tomatoes and some Bacon, no prizes for guessing what tea will consist of?!
> Wasn't sure, Joy, from your wording.


I know what tea consisted of! I am glad that the prizes were something that you could use.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David is parked in downtown Nashville, LOL. He kept going until he found a truck stop that he could see from the highway, and was in shock that he was downtown, hopefully he'll send a pic of the skyline that he took. 
I'm just catching up and watching the Librarians while knitting away. 
Hope that all are well and feeling good, Marla has a bug, hopefully it will be gone tomorrow, I told her to get rid of it before she comes over here. lol I do not want to get sick, I've started the Sambuca and echinacea tea to help stave it off.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our six year old DGS is already at the height and weight where he can be in the back seat without a booster. I still use the booster because I like the way the safety belt crosses his chest and shoulders better. Guess that means he's the height of a 10 year old? I know that he's over a foot taller than any of his first grade classmates.


It sounds like he is about the height of a 10 year old. I think that DD said that as long as their feet could touch the floor with their backs properly against the back of the seat, they could be out of a booster. I know Damien can sit in her front seat legally, mine, maybe not. He is ok in my back seat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Why thank you, Rookie! There is a bunch of old biddies that find fault with everything. They noticeably took no notice!!!!!!!


I guess that means there was nothing they could find fault with in it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, the consulting assignment was offered on the spot so I'll be on here quite a bit less for the next few months. It probably won't be more than 20-25 hours per week; many of which I can do from home, but with the Thanksgiving and Christmas holiday stuff to do plus knitting and crocheting some presents, I'll be MIA more at least until after February or so. It truly is a small world as I ran into some people that I worked with over 20 years ago!! And, I left the small town because it was too small. I'm realizing that big cities can be small too! I'm very excited about the opportunity to help this new company out in getting their benefits and payroll systems set up. I need to get busy starting this week getting the house back in order and getting ready to host the Thanksgiving brunch. So far, we have 20 people coming so that will be a nice manageable group. DH will help with the house cleaning so I'm not freaking too much just yet.


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's the nonfelted slipper on Ravelry by Yuko Nakamura--I used the version that's knitted in the round (Biscotte version) and added extra rounds for the cuff.


After I posted, I got to thinking that might have actually been the name of the pattern  Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up, page 62


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from from an overcast Iverness, we are getting ready to head home in a few minutes. Thought I'd post breakfast before leaving.
> 
> Hugs to everyone! Healing energy going out to those in need.
> See you soon all.


YUM!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Matthew your yarn bowl is fabulous.&#128077;&#128077;

Julie glad your prize was a useful one. The bodies at your group are likely jealous of your knitting. They wish they could
Make such lovely things.&#9786;

Will post the macaroon recipe tomorrow. In bed now.


Good night all. Sure I am forgetting to respond to someone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We will miss having you around Rookie, when do you start?


I already have 4.0 hours in. I was sent an email shortly after the meeting that included 40 pages of attachments for me to digest and begin the transfer of duties. I spent over 2 hours in meetings already today. I'll be meeting with the Project Manager again on Thursday or Friday and then start ongoing implementation meetings on Monday.

I'll spend a good deal of time tomorrow setting up my computer files, paper files and company and billing procedures as well as tax filing forms, etc. It's just gotten real! But, I found that the brain still knows how to operate on all cylinders and although some cobwebs, I'm confident that those will clear quickly.

I will miss you all and will be on here when I can, but I know that once I get on here, the time goes very quickly so I have to be careful so I can budget my time accordingly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, and I don't know if I'd be prepared to do that challenge either, but I'd love to give it a go.


The competitive juices in me would like to give it a go too, but nothing that brings up sad times.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David is parked in downtown Nashville, LOL. He kept going until he found a truck stop that he could see from the highway, and was in shock that he was downtown, hopefully he'll send a pic of the skyline that he took.
> I'm just catching up and watching the Librarians while knitting away.
> Hope that all are well and feeling good, Marla has a bug, hopefully it will be gone tomorrow, I told her to get rid of it before she comes over here. lol I do not want to get sick, I've started the Sambuca and echinacea tea to help stave it off.


Stay well and hope that Marla is better soon. I love Nashville and hope that David gets through there okay. I love the building that looks like batman in their skyline.

http://search.myway.com/search/AJimage.jhtml?&searchfor=photo+of+nashville+skyline&cb=ASP&pg=GGmain&p2=%5EASP%5Exdm069%5ETTAB02%5Eus&n=781bfe5c&qid=2bbc9ecc99a045d8ad8557d501193178&pn=1&ss=sub&st=tab&ptb=4DAA423F-AF08-4D41-BF11-D9E9420CF0AF&tpr=sbt&si=WCTrtVBupE&imgs=1p&filter=on&imgDetail=true


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I have a epi pen with me at all times. And Julie its treated like one.
> Has anyone done a tulip cable ?


Thankfully you always do, I'm glad that you had enough of them that you are okay. 
I may have a pattern for it in my 400 knit stitches book, I'll look in a bit and post it for you if it's in there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gusset on the Guernsey, far too blue!


Looking great though. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, all has changed. Since nobody had mentioned Thanksgiving, I figured I'd better get the ball on the move. Well, Thanksgiving is going to be done by DIL and her mother. Phew, isn't that fantastic!!! Guess they were just so busy with the children and work, and life that they forgot to mention it. Now I just have to prepare a pasta and vegetable. Guess who is Thankful here. Well, I would have been thankful either way.


I wondered if that would happen, wonderful that it did.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully you always do, I'm glad that you had enough of them that you are okay.
> I may have a pattern for it in my 400 knit stitches book, I'll look in a bit and post it for you if it's in there.


I don't have it, but it looks like it would be a fairly easy cable to do, I think you won't have any problems with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Stay well and hope that Marla is better soon. I love Nashville and hope that David gets through there okay. I love the building that looks like batman in their skyline.
> 
> http://search.myway.com/search/AJimage.jhtml?&searchfor=photo+of+nashville+skyline&cb=ASP&pg=GGmain&p2=%5EASP%5Exdm069%5ETTAB02%5Eus&n=781bfe5c&qid=2bbc9ecc99a045d8ad8557d501193178&pn=1&ss=sub&st=tab&ptb=4DAA423F-AF08-4D41-BF11-D9E9420CF0AF&tpr=sbt&si=WCTrtVBupE&imgs=1p&filter=on&imgDetail=true


That was cool, I wonder if that is the building that David was wondering what it was, that it has an AT&T over the top?
Thank you, I hope she is feeling much better also, I haven't called her, don't want to wake her if she's asleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was actually pondering a Bacon and egg pie with the tomatoes!


That's a fabulous prize, and a great idea to use with it. 
Congrats!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, the consulting assignment was offered on the spot so I'll be on here quite a bit less for the next few months. It probably won't be more than 20-25 hours per week; many of which I can do from home, but with the Thanksgiving and Christmas holiday stuff to do plus knitting and crocheting some presents, I'll be MIA more at least until after February or so. It truly is a small world as I ran into some people that I worked with over 20 years ago!! And, I left the small town because it was too small. I'm realizing that big cities can be small too! I'm very excited about the opportunity to help this new company out in getting their benefits and payroll systems set up. I need to get busy starting this week getting the house back in order and getting ready to host the Thanksgiving brunch. So far, we have 20 people coming so that will be a nice manageable group. DH will help with the house cleaning so I'm not freaking too much just yet.


Congrats on the job, I hope that it is wonderful for you. You will certainly be busy, I love the way that you say 20 will be a nice manageable group. LOL 20 is way too many for me to handle.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, do you still have that photo that you posted when you first started KTP, or perhaps Designer posted it for you back then, of boots you made. I don't remember the name but they had an Native American look to them. Hope you remember what I'm talking about. Could you post that again sometime when you find it convenient and explain a bit of what you did. I've not forgotten those.


Finally found them,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...So sorry to hear of Shane's declining health. I do hope he was able to go on his travels this year.
> 
> Julie...So glad you are getting to meet up with other people and get out to do things.
> 
> ...


Oh Matthew, your yarn bowl is spectacular!!!!

I always go way around student drivers whenever possible, had one almost take out my car, turning from the wrong lane, poor kid was probably scared wittless, the driving instructor should have been paying better attention.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We live just outside of the 4th largest Amish community in the States and have never encountered loud bleaching from any of the men while dining in public places. Home might be an entirely different story.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Maybe the book I read was not right about that custom


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am on my Chiao Goo circular, because I have at the moment only 4 DPN's in the right gauge. I took the whole kaboodle to Seniors this morning- used the Chiao Goo stoppers, rather than risk breaking the points again. A few people there were impressed with what I am doing.


I'd say impressed, it is impressive, and beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Found this in a bag. A ball Red Heart Boutique Sashay colorway Rumba. Watched a video on line to cast on and do first few rows. Now I am off like a herd of turtles. Lol. Thinking this will not be a ninja project but it could be one once I get a few under my belt.👍


That will make a pretty scarf, it takes me longer to knit one of those than it does to do a sock, so I only did a couple of them, Marla can get one done in a couple of hours though. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are to have gusting winds to 50mph starting tomorrow night through thursday - glad i am not driving a semi. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That bowl turned out great.
> 
> I was behind some crazy drivers today also. I didn't think it was that windy on 294 South, but the semis were having a devil of a time. I saw one that was really swaying and came very very close to scraping the guard rail to his right. I gave him a lot of room to maneuver and was worried that he'd scrape and then careen back in front of me. A little farther down the road, there was another very large flat bed truck/trailer that was really weaving. I was glad when I made it to my destination safely. The ride home was just fine.
> 
> Glad you got through that safely..how strange and weird luck to get behind the same driver!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have come home with the 3rd prize from the raffle at Seniors- a bag of tomatoes and some Bacon, no prizes for guessing what tea will consist of?!
> Wasn't sure, Joy, from your wording.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I hope that all is well and she's just having internet issues or is busy.


I've just been really busy, Kaye Jo! Everything is fine- although I am tired!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did he give a reason for the hole in the bottom - he did a swell job on the bowl. --- sam



pacer said:


> Those semi trucks would have been scarier. I am glad you made it safely as well. Matthew will be glad to know that his bowl is liked. I found it interesting that he put a hole in the bottom, but I think it turned out well. He is having fun with pottery this fall. The winter session will not be held this year so the next opportunity to come to class is next summer. I will need to find ways to keep him busy and motivated in life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As am I, impressed with what you are doing!


Thank you Tami- not long and I will begin the transition to the yokes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know what tea consisted of! I am glad that the prizes were something that you could use.


all the prizes are food based- I think we all appreciate that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> there are no directions on grieving daralene - just go with what feels good and right - the rest will happen all in good time. --- sam


So true, and there is no time limit either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I guess that means there was nothing they could find fault with in it! :lol: :lol:


I guess that is one way of interpreting it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations on the new job, hope it goes well.



RookieRetiree said:


> Well, the consulting assignment was offered on the spot so I'll be on here quite a bit less for the next few months. It probably won't be more than 20-25 hours per week; many of which I can do from home, but with the Thanksgiving and Christmas holiday stuff to do plus knitting and crocheting some presents, I'll be MIA more at least until after February or so. It truly is a small world as I ran into some people that I worked with over 20 years ago!! And, I left the small town because it was too small. I'm realizing that big cities can be small too! I'm very excited about the opportunity to help this new company out in getting their benefits and payroll systems set up. I need to get busy starting this week getting the house back in order and getting ready to host the Thanksgiving brunch. So far, we have 20 people coming so that will be a nice manageable group. DH will help with the house cleaning so I'm not freaking too much just yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Finally found them,


Beautiful Mucklucks Bonnie!! Don't know if I spelled it correctly, but they are lovely, I know a lot of work goes into those also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just been really busy, Kaye Jo! Everything is fine- although I am tired!


I would imagine that you are very tired, hopefully you will sleep very well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful Mucklucks Bonnie!! Don't know if I spelled it correctly, but they are lovely, I know a lot of work goes into those also.


Thanks, Kaye, yes they take a while to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished square number 5.
> 
> Having burgers and fries for supper.
> 
> ...


Great squares, that will be a pretty afghan. You've been busy, knitting and sorting, I think a break to watch a movie is a good thing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer Matthews pottery is lvely.

Julie, I can't believe they al weren't impressed with your sweater, it's so beautiful. I'm glad you won the food basket.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

thewren said:


> tulip cables ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Kaye, yes they take a while to do.


My aunt was an Eskimo woman and she used to make them also, she did some lovely beading. When she was about 92 or so, she was looking sad and I asked her what was wrong? She said she could only knit one pair of socks a day now, :shock: I told her that most people would be good to do one sock in several days. lol She was used to being able to knock out 3 or so pair a day, granted that was in worsted or dk weight, but still, that's more than impressive by my standards. lol I do miss her, that was more than 20 years ago.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know what or maybe I should say where Sydney got into it but he is covered with mud and so is my sofa now and the large dog bed. Argggggg! Guess I need to go do some cleaning. It will be Hannah's job to clean him up....he does not like baths at all. I've suggested to her that he at least get his legs wiped down. He is covered. I'm suspecting he got under the deck.


If it's messy or stinky, they will find it won't they? :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess what. I wound the yarn into a cake and am starting a new set of mittens. Just cast on and it feels good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've been reading, but decided I needed to post so I can get the email reminders. I had the boys this weekend so no time for knitting or anything else! They really keep me busy. We are having some cool weather and I love it! I'm sure many of you are having freezing temps and snow! I hope to get caught up, but just know that I am thinking of all of you and wishing you a healthy week.


Good to to see you! Kids will indeed keep you hopping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Jackie, hope you are soon on the mend.
> 
> Julie, the gansey is looking superb!
> 
> ...


Those are great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm all caught up so I think I'll try heading toward bed, maybe I'll get the light turned out before midnight. lol
Sweet dreams everyone, and a good healing sleep for Bubba Love and all else who need it.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I have had a PM from several people asking if they have missed the Christmas card exchange for this year. If anyone is interested, I will run another one for those who wish to do this later one. I don't mind if it is even only 6-8 people, it isn't any trouble to do. If you are interested, send me a PM.


I am still sending mine just have to get my cards and stay out of the spa sorry they might be late for some


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie your boots are beautiful awesome talent ! They look really soft and warm.
They knitting bowl looks nice very special to have something handmade


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Matthew your yarn bowl is fabulous.👍👍
> 
> Julie glad your prize was a useful one. The bodies at your group are likely jealous of your knitting. They wish they could
> Make such lovely things.☺
> ...


First time I've won a raffle, in about 25 years! 
I won't be asking them, that is for sure!
Hope you are sleeping soundly by now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I already have 4.0 hours in. I was sent an email shortly after the meeting that included 40 pages of attachments for me to digest and begin the transfer of duties. I spent over 2 hours in meetings already today. I'll be meeting with the Project Manager again on Thursday or Friday and then start ongoing implementation meetings on Monday.
> 
> I'll spend a good deal of time tomorrow setting up my computer files, paper files and company and billing procedures as well as tax filing forms, etc. It's just gotten real! But, I found that the brain still knows how to operate on all cylinders and although some cobwebs, I'm confident that those will clear quickly.
> 
> I will miss you all and will be on here when I can, but I know that once I get on here, the time goes very quickly so I have to be careful so I can budget my time accordingly.


Strictly speaking, will you have to change your user name!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Looking great though. :thumbup:


Thanks, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a fabulous prize, and a great idea to use with it.
> Congrats!


I might leave it till tomorrow, though- unless I have a burst of energy later. Bit tired right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd say impressed, it is impressive, and beautiful.


You are very kind, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I would imagine that you are very tired, hopefully you will sleep very well.


Hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer Matthews pottery is lvely.
> 
> Julie, I can't believe they al weren't impressed with your sweater, it's so beautiful. I'm glad you won the food basket.


I think I'll whip up some shortcrust pastry and make the pie, once I have slept a bit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My aunt was an Eskimo woman and she used to make them also, she did some lovely beading. When she was about 92 or so, she was looking sad and I asked her what was wrong? She said she could only knit one pair of socks a day now, :shock: I told her that most people would be good to do one sock in several days. lol She was used to being able to knock out 3 or so pair a day, granted that was in worsted or dk weight, but still, that's more than impressive by my standards. lol I do miss her, that was more than 20 years ago.


That is really interesting, Kaye Jo!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I saw where you are going to be treasurer for a Senior's group. How lovely of you to do this and hope it is a very positive experience in your life to be part of this group.
> 
> Speaking of not getting much knitting done, since my mom has been sick the last few years and so many trips home, and then her passing, I've not been doing much of anything. I thought I was doing fantastic, other than a few moments when things would overwhelm me, but looking back, I have done practically no knitting. Nothing creative at all. Think the trips and emotions over the years have exhausted me beyond my limits. Messed up on the mittens and haven't had the heart to rip them out yet. Seems all I do is housework and lie around, so I guess even though I am doing fantastic, I am still grieving. Have a few people I need to call and don't even feel up to calling them. Just feel I don't have the emotional energy for the condolences, though I know it would be good. It actually took me 2 yrs., before I could read a book after dad died. I sure hope it won't take that long this time. I'm older and wiser. :wink: Well, I think I am wiser, but know I am older. :XD:


Daralene this sounds like a perfectly normal grieving process. Even though you know it was best for your Mum and that you had for a long time you still grieve after a death. Much of the time you will be feeling Ok but will at times notice that you are not working as effectively as usual- not just then but over all.

Start some very simple knitting- nothing that needs thinking about and just down for a while every day to do some. It is relaxing and will almost certainly help you recover and cope with life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Now why didn't I think of that. It works. Thanks.


You could do this on purpose so they are warmer outside but long enough to turn up out the way when it is needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't imagine holding my fork upside down in my right hand , forks to the left knives to the right . I read a book about manners from round the world and it was fascinating to see what different cultures classed as bad manners
> Chewing gum is bad manners in a country and certain countries think it's bad manners if you show the soles of your feet
> Sonja


Good manners have us using our fork like you, but informally we will use it upside down in our right hand for some things. We have splades (also have other names which I can't remeber now) which are a cross between a fork and a spoon and used for stews etc in the right hand upside down like a spoon. They have prongs on them like a fork so you can pierce things if you need to- and even use the side to break up a lump assumin git is failry soft. As I do a lot of one pot cooking these get a lot of use in our place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...So sorry to hear of Shane's declining health. I do hope he was able to go on his travels this year.
> 
> Julie...So glad you are getting to meet up with other people and get out to do things.
> 
> ...


Thats a great yarn bowl that MAtthew has made. He really does have an artistic streak in him doesn't he? How good that he is being helped and encouraged to use it.

Imagine getting bheind the same car twice. Hopefully a very new driver and not just incompetence.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am waiting to see if the bank will accept my signature- there has been a law change, and nothing quite squares with my passport ID. I suspect it will be long term.
> It is really good to get away from the 'big smoke'!!!!!


Good to hear that you are getting out more Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I love Matthews knitting bowl..He is a quick learner and artist.


I love it to .Mathew you are a very talented young man 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to add chocolate :lol:


RE Warm milk.... chocolate is good! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I would think so!! If they're not impressed with that masterpiece, then I don't know what would impress them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I saw where you are going to be treasurer for a Senior's group. How lovely of you to do this and hope it is a very positive experience in your life to be part of this group.
> 
> Speaking of not getting much knitting done, since my mom has been sick the last few years and so many trips home, and then her passing, I've not been doing much of anything. I thought I was doing fantastic, other than a few moments when things would overwhelm me, but looking back, I have done practically no knitting. Nothing creative at all. Think the trips and emotions over the years have exhausted me beyond my limits. Messed up on the mittens and haven't had the heart to rip them out yet. Seems all I do is housework and lie around, so I guess even though I am doing fantastic, I am still grieving. Have a few people I need to call and don't even feel up to calling them. Just feel I don't have the emotional energy for the condolences, though I know it would be good. It actually took me 2 yrs., before I could read a book after dad died. I sure hope it won't take that long this time. I'm older and wiser. :wink: Well, I think I am wiser, but know I am older. :XD:


One day at a time.... you will get there. Big hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not quite, there's a couple younger than me!
> Daralene, maybe, rather than worrying about the appearance of your house, you should take your own advice and do a little bit of two stick therapy- so you have something concrete achieved, not just the ephemeral. (ie., housework) which face it is never ending.


 :thumbup: Good advice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess what. I wound the yarn into a cake and am starting a new set of mittens. Just cast on and it feels good.


Good for you


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations on the new job, hope it goes well.


As do I.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I am still sending mine just have to get my cards and stay out of the spa sorry they might be late for some


I think you are in plenty of time, it's just that those in the UK have to post before the end of October for surface mail to reach USA, Canada, Australia & NZ in time for Christmas. I've already received 3 cards....I hope I don't lose them before Christmas!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, the consulting assignment was offered on the spot so I'll be on here quite a bit less for the next few months. It probably won't be more than 20-25 hours per week; many of which I can do from home, but with the Thanksgiving and Christmas holiday stuff to do plus knitting and crocheting some presents, I'll be MIA more at least until after February or so. It truly is a small world as I ran into some people that I worked with over 20 years ago!! And, I left the small town because it was too small. I'm realizing that big cities can be small too! I'm very excited about the opportunity to help this new company out in getting their benefits and payroll systems set up. I need to get busy starting this week getting the house back in order and getting ready to host the Thanksgiving brunch. So far, we have 20 people coming so that will be a nice manageable group. DH will help with the house cleaning so I'm not freaking too much just yet.


 Congratulations Jeanette and I will miss you but February will be here soon enough and then I can hear all about what you have been up to 
Hope you enjoy every minute of your new job 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Stay well and hope that Marla is better soon. I love Nashville and hope that David gets through there okay. I love the building that looks like batman in their skyline.
> 
> http://search.myway.com/search/AJimage.jhtml?&searchfor=photo+of+nashville+skyline&cb=ASP&pg=GGmain&p2=%5EASP%5Exdm069%5ETTAB02%5Eus&n=781bfe5c&qid=2bbc9ecc99a045d8ad8557d501193178&pn=1&ss=sub&st=tab&ptb=4DAA423F-AF08-4D41-BF11-D9E9420CF0AF&tpr=sbt&si=WCTrtVBupE&imgs=1p&filter=on&imgDetail=true


 Knew exactly which building you meant 😃


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Found this in a bag. A ball Red Heart Boutique Sashay colorway Rumba. Watched a video on line to cast on and do first few rows. Now I am off like a herd of turtles. Lol. Thinking this will not be a ninja project but it could be one once I get a few under my belt.👍


 :thumbup: Thats a nice colour. I made a few scarves with that ytpe of yarn a few years ago. Works up quick.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Those semi trucks would have been scarier. I am glad you made it safely as well. Matthew will be glad to know that his bowl is liked. I found it interesting that he put a hole in the bottom, but I think it turned out well. He is having fun with pottery this fall. The winter session will not be held this year so the next opportunity to come to class is next summer. I will need to find ways to keep him busy and motivated in life.


I wondered about the hole in the bottom- did he have a reason for it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Finally found them,


Fantastic boots Bonnie


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I love Matthews knitting bowl..He is a quick learner and artist.


 :thumbup: Me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have come home with the 3rd prize from the raffle at Seniors- a bag of tomatoes and some Bacon, no prizes for guessing what tea will consist of?!
> Wasn't sure, Joy, from your wording.


Well done on the prize!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, the consulting assignment was offered on the spot so I'll be on here quite a bit less for the next few months. It probably won't be more than 20-25 hours per week; many of which I can do from home, but with the Thanksgiving and Christmas holiday stuff to do plus knitting and crocheting some presents, I'll be MIA more at least until after February or so. It truly is a small world as I ran into some people that I worked with over 20 years ago!! And, I left the small town because it was too small. I'm realizing that big cities can be small too! I'm very excited about the opportunity to help this new company out in getting their benefits and payroll systems set up. I need to get busy starting this week getting the house back in order and getting ready to host the Thanksgiving brunch. So far, we have 20 people coming so that will be a nice manageable group. DH will help with the house cleaning so I'm not freaking too much just yet.


SOund sexciting for you- you sound like you are really looking forward to it. Sure will make a big difference to the time you have ofr other things. We will miss you here but you need to be sensible with what you do with your time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have come home with the 3rd prize from the raffle at Seniors- a bag of tomatoes and some Bacon, no prizes for guessing what tea will consist of?!
> Wasn't sure, Joy, from your wording.


Thats exciting for you- a nice mix for a meal or two for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I already have 4.0 hours in. I was sent an email shortly after the meeting that included 40 pages of attachments for me to digest and begin the transfer of duties. I spent over 2 hours in meetings already today. I'll be meeting with the Project Manager again on Thursday or Friday and then start ongoing implementation meetings on Monday.
> 
> I'll spend a good deal of time tomorrow setting up my computer files, paper files and company and billing procedures as well as tax filing forms, etc. It's just gotten real! But, I found that the brain still knows how to operate on all cylinders and although some cobwebs, I'm confident that those will clear quickly.
> 
> I will miss you all and will be on here when I can, but I know that once I get on here, the time goes very quickly so I have to be careful so I can budget my time accordingly.


We will miss you but look forward to hearing from you when you can. All the best.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful Mucklucks Bonnie!! Don't know if I spelled it correctly, but they are lovely, I know a lot of work goes into those also.


Ditto.... they are amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here they are called a "sporke". i usually have my fork upside down in my left had - just seems natural - knife in right hand - no switching back and forth. --- sam --- it is also time for me to be in bed.



darowil said:


> Good manners have us using our fork like you, but informally we will use it upside down in our right hand for some things. We have splades (also have other names which I can't remeber now) which are a cross between a fork and a spoon and used for stews etc in the right hand upside down like a spoon. They have prongs on them like a fork so you can pierce things if you need to- and even use the side to break up a lump assumin git is failry soft. As I do a lot of one pot cooking these get a lot of use in our place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Figured I would put some of my baby knitting up. One completed blanket- done in cotton and left loose though I think it would look better firmer. But this one is for summer so figured loose and 4 ply (fingering weight) cotton should be good.
Other one is Op Art http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall08/PATTopart.html This one is 8 ply (DK) and knitted firmly- probably for the floor I suspect. As you see this one I have just started.Once I know whether a boy or girl I will finish it off with a few rounds of a suitable colour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Finally found them,


They look like a lot work- but lovely and warm I'm sure- rather important for you!and look great


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here they are called a "sporke". i usually have my fork upside down in my left had - just seems natural - knife in right hand - no switching back and forth. --- sam --- it is also time for me to be in bed.


Don't use a knife with a splade which is why it is used in our right hand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear that you are getting out more Julie. :thumbup:


I was in quite some danger of becoming house-bound! It compensates a little for not having my phone plan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think you are in plenty of time, it's just that those in the UK have to post before the end of October for surface mail to reach USA, Canada, Australia & NZ in time for Christmas. I've already received 3 cards....I hope I don't lose them before Christmas!


lol! :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strictly speaking, will you have to change your user name!!!!!!!!?


ha ha...I don't think so. I've obviously not gotten into full retirement yet so I may be a rookie for a quite some time yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done on the prize!


I was glad it was not a major prize- did not want to be on the receiving end of more grumbling. One of the ladies there has a sharp tongue like you just would not believe- I have heard her be quite vicious- and, boy does her face look like a malcontent when she's on the rampage!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma, I know how hard it is for you and am glad that you've been able to pick up some yarn and needles. Somehow, we take comfort in mundane jobs at times like these and I wonder why it's so hard for us to accept condolences; maybe because it brings all the sadness and loss to the surface. But, know that we're all sending you gentle hugs and keeping your family in prayers.

Bonnie, I love those boots; your talent is endless. I hope your winter isn't very severe. I'm glad that our unseasonably warm weather is still around. Although, south of here is supposed to get some very severe weather this afternoon with high winds. Stay safe, Pup lover, and all those out on the roads.

Gagesmom, I have some of that ribbon/yarn and plan to use it for the ruffles on the flamenco dress I'm making. It's been hard to find a purple leotard and matching yarn, but I think I'm almost there. I've only worked with it when I put some ruffles on a diaper soaker several years ago and it seemed to work up okay. 

Thanks for the good wishes for the job.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was glad it was not a major prize- did not want to be on the receiving end of more grumbling. One of the ladies there has a sharp tongue like you just would not believe- I have heard her be quite vicious- and, boy does her face look like a malcontent when she's on the rampage!


Good grief..... I guess there has to be one in every crowd.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats exciting for you- a nice mix for a meal or two for you.


I am just getting busy in the kitchen- I have a load of jam jars to get the labels off from- weighing out sugar and butter to see how much I can fit in my little bowl- to get stuck into the lemon honey making- will possibly get the pastry made for the proposed Bacon and Egg pie- may add a few tomatoes- don't want to make it too soggy though!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Figured I would put some of my baby knitting up. One completed blanket- done in cotton and left loose though I think it would look better firmer. But this one is for summer so figured loose and 4 ply (fingering weight) cotton should be good.
> Other one is Op Art http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall08/PATTopart.html This one is 8 ply (DK) and knitted firmly- probably for the floor I suspect. As you see this one I have just started.Once I know whether a boy or girl I will finish it off with a few rounds of a suitable colour.


Very nice Margaret. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Figured I would put some of my baby knitting up. One completed blanket- done in cotton and left loose though I think it would look better firmer. But this one is for summer so figured loose and 4 ply (fingering weight) cotton should be good.
> Other one is Op Art http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall08/PATTopart.html This one is 8 ply (DK) and knitted firmly- probably for the floor I suspect. As you see this one I have just started.Once I know whether a boy or girl I will finish it off with a few rounds of a suitable colour.


They look great Margaret! And no holes for little fingers to get stuck in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> ha ha...I don't think so. I've obviously not gotten into full retirement yet so I may be a rookie for a quite some time yet.


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief..... I guess there has to be one in every crowd.


Her name is Rose- and my word does she have the thorns!

Which reminds me I spoke with Fan this morning, she sent me an email with photos of her roses in her garden- Fan has been very involved getting the SIL she spoke of moved down to Matamata (where Hobbiton may be found) moving day was this morning, all been very emotional, but she hopes to be back with us soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was glad it was not a major prize- did not want to be on the receiving end of more grumbling. One of the ladies there has a sharp tongue like you just would not believe- I have heard her be quite vicious- and, boy does her face look like a malcontent when she's on the rampage!


Sorry to hear that; she may have some mental illness issues. I'm wondering if DH's grandma met up with someone like that at the senior center. She never wanted to go to any of the activities; she said it was for old folks and she was in her 90's when she said it! The age to be eligible is 50; I suppose so because that's where AARP starts. Many people I know really enjoy going to the centers to play cards or pool, etc. I like many of their bus trip schedules and can see myself trying some of those in the future.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Margaret, your blankets are lovely. It won't be too much longer now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear that; she may have some mental illness issues. I'm wondering if DH's grandma met up with someone like that at the senior center. She never wanted to go to any of the activities; she said it was for old folks and she was in her 90's when she said it! The age to be eligible is 50; I suppose so because that's where AARP starts. Many people I know really enjoy going to the centers to play cards or pool, etc. I like many of their bus trip schedules and can see myself trying some of those in the future.


I had not thought of that- but I guess it could be an explanation, Rookie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Her name is Rose- and my word does she have the thorns!
> 
> Which reminds me I spoke with Fan this morning, she sent me an email with photos of her roses in her garden- Fan has been very involved getting the SIL she spoke of moved down to Matamata (where Hobbiton may be found) moving day was this morning, all been very emotional, but she hopes to be back with us soon.


Wow, gorgeous roses! And thanks for the update.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What beautiful roses, and a wonderful treat as it is snowing this morning so I get to drive in nasty weather to work. I shall start a bit earlier as well, not only because of the wet roads, but the deer are everywhere, having come down from the mountains where there is now many feet of snow. We are delighted for the snow, as the ski resorts will shortly open, and it is our source of water in the summer. Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look great Margaret! And no holes for little fingers to get stuck in!


no but the black and white won't be used for the baby to sleep under- these must be either open weave or with holes. The risk of suffocation from a blanket is greater than that of catching a finger-and more serious as well. A child losing a finger from a very unlikely incident or its life from a more possible incident is a no brainer for us. 
I checked with Vicky about the oft stated comments here that they must not have holes and her response was they must. 
Another advanatge of the loose cotton blanket as well as the holes in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What beautiful roses, and a wonderful treat as it is snowing this morning so I get to drive in nasty weather to work. I shall start a bit earlier as well, not only because of the wet roads, but the deer are everywhere, having come down from the mountains where there is now many feet of snow. We are delighted for the snow, as the ski resorts will shortly open, and it is our source of water in the summer. Have a wonderful day all.


Summer water sounds like a real blessing in such a desert. To every cloud there is a silver lining. I am sure you will be taking extra care driving, but here's hoping no mishaps!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I might head off to bed- didn't sleep a lot last night. Unusually I was a right off this afternoon- maybe the huge lunch I ate at the end of year BSF breakup rather than the bad sleep last night. Hoing that I will sleep tonight after 1 1/2 hour sleep this afternoon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> no but the black and white won't be used for the baby to sleep under- these must be either open weave or with holes. The risk of suffocation from a blanket is greater than that of catching a finger-and more serious as well. A child losing a finger from a very unlikely incident or its life from a more possible incident is a no brainer for us.
> I checked with Vicky about the oft stated comments here that they must not have holes and her response was they must.
> Another advanatge of the loose cotton blanket as well as the holes in it.


Do you know how long it would take for a little finger to become strangulated?- one hears such awful stories- surely a blanket would have to be very heavy to suffocate a baby?

Edit: maybe I should not be talking of such things so close to Bub's arrival.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful yarn bowl! Is he going into the yarn bowl business now...(I hope, I hope, I hope). I love his bowl.He is such a creative, inspirational young man.


pacer said:


> Bonnie...So sorry to hear of Shane's declining health. I do hope he was able to go on his travels this year.
> 
> Julie...So glad you are getting to meet up with other people and get out to do things.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie believe me many folks are impressed with your knitting. You truly are a master knitter or I probably should say a master fiber artist. I've said it before...I'd love to sit and learn from you.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am on my Chiao Goo circular, because I have at the moment only 4 DPN's in the right gauge. I took the whole kaboodle to Seniors this morning- used the Chiao Goo stoppers, rather than risk breaking the points again. A few people there were impressed with what I am doing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice price!


Lurker 2 said:


> I have come home with the 3rd prize from the raffle at Seniors- a bag of tomatoes and some Bacon, no prizes for guessing what tea will consist of?!
> Wasn't sure, Joy, from your wording.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie believe me many folks are impressed with your knitting. You truly are a master knitter or I probably should say a master fiber artist. I've said it before...I'd love to sit and learn from you.


Thanks, Gwen! I have only 2 1/2 rounds to go, and I will be on to chart B, But I will have to read Starmore's instructions ultra carefully, seeing as how this is fully two sizes larger than her pattern. She calls hers a 'mathematical _tour de force_ I think mine is heading that way too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you know how long it would take for a little finger to become strangulated?- one hears such awful stories- surely a blanket would have to be very heavy to suffocate a baby?


Well I'm going by what Vicky has said- and my logic is that of all the people in the state not too many will have a better idea of what the recommendations are. Having done her paedetaric exams this year she has to be as up to date on the research as possible and works in the states only Childrens Hospital. (and the exams are national- actually international as includes NZ so they are presumably all using hte same sources for new information- and reputable sources not any one who writes something on the internet.)
I gather that many of the SIDS seem to be related to this.
A suffocated baby is a dead bay and a baby with an amputated finger is an alive baby. And Vicky says that more babies suffocate than get their fingers caught. And the effects of oxygen deprivation are also much greater than the lose of one finger even if the baby is found.
Also these days most parents have monitors so they would hear if the baby was restless and presumably check. But if suffocating it could well not not be making any sound. This paragraph is my feeling - not what Vicky has said.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm going by what Vicky has said- and my logic is that of all the people in the state not too many will have a better idea of what the recommendations are. Having done her paedetaric exams this year she has to be as up to date on the research as possible and works in the states only Childrens Hospital. (and the exams are national- actually international as includes NZ so they are presumably all using hte same sources for new information- and reputable sources not any one who writes something on the internet.)
> I gather that many of the SIDS seem to be related to this.
> A suffocated baby is a dead bay and a baby with an amputated finger is an alive baby. And Vicky says that more babies suffocate than get their fingers caught. And the effects of oxygen deprivation are also much greater than the lose of one finger even if the baby is found.
> Also these days most parents have monitors so they would hear if the baby was restless and presumably check. But if suffocating it could well not not be making any sound. This paragraph is my feeling - not what Vicky has said.


Sorry for raising the topic, Margaret, you need to try and sleep, or at least rest for a bit!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are great boots! Make my toes feel warm and cozy just looking at them. You are so talented.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Finally found them,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love those mitts.


Bubba Love said:


> I seen long fingerless owl mitts using this cable up the arm


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Figured I would put some of my baby knitting up. One completed blanket- done in cotton and left loose though I think it would look better firmer. But this one is for summer so figured loose and 4 ply (fingering weight) cotton should be good.
> Other one is Op Art http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall08/PATTopart.html This one is 8 ply (DK) and knitted firmly- probably for the floor I suspect. As you see this one I have just started.Once I know whether a boy or girl I will finish it off with a few rounds of a suitable colour.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What beautiful flowers.

Re: Rose at the Senior group....she must be a very sad person with low self esteem. What a shame. Don't let her get to you.



Lurker 2 said:


> Her name is Rose- and my word does she have the thorns!
> 
> Which reminds me I spoke with Fan this morning, she sent me an email with photos of her roses in her garden- Fan has been very involved getting the SIL she spoke of moved down to Matamata (where Hobbiton may be found) moving day was this morning, all been very emotional, but she hopes to be back with us soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What beautiful flowers.
> 
> Re: Rose at the Senior group....she must be a very sad person with low self esteem. What a shame. Don't let her get to you.


Fan's roses are so lovely!

Low self-esteem is another possibility I'd not thought of!
Time will be the big test!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Darowil...I love both the blankets. Sure they will be loved by the recipients as well.&#128077; 

Finished the scarf this morning. I am pleased with the way it turned out. Bought the yarn before we moved from the house (2 yrs ago roughly) and left it in the bag in my stash. I have asked Gage if one of his teachers would like it and he said...Oh yes Mom I think she will love it. And so a gift is done&#9786;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Julie when I meet up with sour people I try to look for a positive in them maybe small but I expand on it . Sometime these people only surround themselves with negative things. 
Like the old saying you can catch more flys with honey than vinegar


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice colours in the scarf reminds me I have some of them in my stash


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> They look like a lot work- but lovely and warm I'm sure- rather important for you!and look great


Thanks for all the compliments. Yes, they are very warm, they have 1/2 inch thick felt liners inside but they must only be worn when it's very cold or the leather will get wet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Darowil...I love both the blankets. Sure they will be loved by the recipients as well.👍
> 
> Finished the scarf this morning. I am pleased with the way it turned out. Bought the yarn before we moved from the house (2 yrs ago roughly) and left it in the bag in my stash. I have asked Gage if one of his teachers would like it and he said...Oh yes Mom I think she will love it. And so a gift is done☺


It looks really good, Mel- they are not hard to do, once you get the 'hang' of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie when I meet up with sour people I try to look for a positive in them maybe small but I expand on it . Sometime these people only surround themselves with negative things.
> Like the old saying you can catch more flys with honey than vinegar


I just needed to explode, Jackie. I am well aware of that fact. But was startled at how venomous she was.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, sorry you met a "thorny" Rose, hopefully she will mellow with time.

Daralene, sorry you are feeling down, probably part of it is being worn out from travelling back & forth & the sleepless nights when you were with your Mom too. It takes time to get over losing someone you love & you will never really stop missing her. My Moms been gone 33 yrs & I still think of things I would like to talk to her about & I remember Mom saying the same thing about her Mom & she died before I was born. Hopefully the coming holidays & all the excitement with the grandchildren & such will help. Hugs.

Jackie, those are very cute mitts, the cable looks very similar to the one in the scarf I'm making. I love those owls, I have a baby sweater pattern with them but have yet to make it. I need to spend more time knitting & less chatting&#128563;


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Figured I would put some of my baby knitting up. One completed blanket- done in cotton and left loose though I think it would look better firmer. But this one is for summer so figured loose and 4 ply (fingering weight) cotton should be good.
> Other one is Op Art http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall08/PATTopart.html This one is 8 ply (DK) and knitted firmly- probably for the floor I suspect. As you see this one I have just started.Once I know whether a boy or girl I will finish it off with a few rounds of a suitable colour.


Those are great, I saved the pattern for the optiart one. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, lovely baby blankets, I'm sure Vicky will treasure them.

Melody, nice scarf, they turn out so pretty & knit up so fast. So many nice colors, it will match many outfits. I made about a dozen of them a few years ago for Christmas gifts. I was amazed that they are so warm when they seem so " fluffy" 

Well, really must get off here, have a haircut appointment in an hour & have to find my apple peeler to take to the pie making bee this afternoon. Talk later


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was glad it was not a major prize- did not want to be on the receiving end of more grumbling. One of the ladies there has a sharp tongue like you just would not believe- I have heard her be quite vicious- and, boy does her face look like a malcontent when she's on the rampage!


That's too bad, she's probably just a miserable person naturally, sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief..... I guess there has to be one in every crowd.


Yep, as my mother used to say, "some people would complain if you gave them a new rope to hang themselves with", they are just always unhappy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is really interesting, Kaye Jo!


 She was a character that's for sure. She was three when they took her up in her first bush plane, that was her last plane ride I think, she jumped out, said God hadn't given her wings, even at 3 she knew she needed to keep her feet on the ground. She would go hunting in her canoe and then haul the moose or caribou or whatever to then bank and dress it out and pack it home by herself. When she got older, in her 70s or so, she'd start out driving down the highway on the wrong side so that she wouldn't go off the road looking at the wildlife, she would go really slow and everyone would go around her, tourists would report her to the state troopers and they'd say, oh, that's just Eady, just go around her, she sight seeing. :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm off for the day. Lunch with a friend. Can you believe I haven't been together for lunch with friends since 3 months or more. I'd better get going as it's not in this city, so a little drive. So I started the mittens again and boy is it ever hard on the thumbs. Will be layering for sure and see if that helps. See y'all later. Might do some Christmas shopping for the DGC's stockings. So thrilled that Designer and I heard from Donmaur a KTP member. She has had a long and hard struggle with cancer and I have never forgotten her although I hadn't heard from her for so long. Just thinking of her when lo and behold I got a PM and she is doing better. I'm ecstatic. Hope all of you are well.

Darowil, saw the blankets....what fun and so lovely. That bottom one is quite different and I can't wait to see it when done. Interesting information on blankets and SIDS. 

See y'all later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Her name is Rose- and my word does she have the thorns!
> 
> Which reminds me I spoke with Fan this morning, she sent me an email with photos of her roses in her garden- Fan has been very involved getting the SIL she spoke of moved down to Matamata (where Hobbiton may be found) moving day was this morning, all been very emotional, but she hopes to be back with us soon.


Lovely garden, I'm glad that the move is almost over, hopefully they will all be able to start to heal and settle now that that is done. 
Kill 'em with kindness Julie, that will either bring her around or she'll just start to avoid you.  Works for me everytime, well, almost, I had to give up on my sister in law, she's always a pain. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Darowil...I love both the blankets. Sure they will be loved by the recipients as well.👍
> 
> Finished the scarf this morning. I am pleased with the way it turned out. Bought the yarn before we moved from the house (2 yrs ago roughly) and left it in the bag in my stash. I have asked Gage if one of his teachers would like it and he said...Oh yes Mom I think she will love it. And so a gift is done☺


It's great, and even better, you have that gift out of the way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Finally found them,


WOW, WOW, WOW

No wonder I didn't forget them. I wish I lived near you so I could learn how to do them. Just wonderful. Think you could put out your own magazine on living where you live, your crafts, travels, and farming. Thank you for finding them. I'm sure that took time you don't have.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm off for the day. Lunch with a friend. Can you believe I haven't been together for lunch with friends since 3 months or more. I'd better get going as it's not in this city, so a little drive. So I started the mittens again and boy is it ever hard on the thumbs. Will be layering for sure and see if that helps. See y'all later. Might do some Christmas shopping for the DGC's stockings. So thrilled that Designer and I heard from Donmaur a KTP member. She has had a long and hard struggle with cancer and I have never forgotten her although I hadn't heard from her for so long. Just thinking of her when lo and behold I got a PM and she is doing better. I'm ecstatic. Hope all of you are well.
> 
> Darowil, saw the blankets....what fun and so lovely. That bottom one is quite different and I can't wait to see it when done. Interesting information on blankets and SIDS.
> 
> See y'all later.


Have a wonderful day, stay safe driving. 
Wonderful news on Donmaur, I know I'd seen her post often on Main, but I haven't checked the main in a lonnnngggg time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My oh my, but here I still am. Saw that people weren't impressed with the Gansey. People just don't understand what an art it is. Unbelievable!! I'm always surprised when people do appreciate the art of knitting. Julie, it is a true work of art. I do think that someday in the future some of your things could end up in a museum as they are of that quality. People sure are strange. DH finds that appreciation of true quality is being lost in so many areas of life, but the few who know...we treasure. You know even if others don't.

Now I really must go. I knew I shouldn't get on here. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up, so I think I'll go make a second cuppa and get dressed for the day. Woke up to snow on the ground again, a couple inches thick, but it'll be gone by the end of the day, it's supposed to be in the 40's today and tomorrow, then up to 60 by Saturday or Sunday. 
Have a great day everyone, warm healing hugs, and hugs just for the heck of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just found this on the digest for those of you knitting fingerless gloves. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/check-mate-fingerless-mitts?set=&_rfoff=1


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just needed to explode, Jackie. I am well aware of that fact. But was startled at how venomous she was.


I'm not telling you what to do Julie (would never hurt someone ) 
You are so sweet probably tender hearted like me these type of people have got to me to the point of major stress! So my brain either wants to shelter away from people so I don't get hurt or some how try to fix it (and that sometimes backfires)
Explode away ! I will pray she will find favour with you !


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I could only hope to knit like some of you one of these days! I have never knit a top only dish clothes for myself


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I could only hope to knit like some of you one of these days! I have never knit a top only dish clothes for myself sorry double post :XD:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Jackie, hope you are soon on the mend.
> 
> Julie, the gansey is looking superb!
> 
> ...


Nice slippers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Probably no one else to look after the kids but we could go tomorrow if DH wants & the pie makers would understand me missing it.
> I'm thinking it's probably better if things progress quickly now, that may sound bad but if he is in pain & no hope of getting better, I think it's easier for both him & those left behind.


Hope it's an easy passing for Shane.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...So sorry to hear of Shane's declining health. I do hope he was able to go on his travels this year.
> 
> Julie...So glad you are getting to meet up with other people and get out to do things.
> 
> ...


Didn't know that Matthew was into ceramics. He's doing a great job on the yarn bowl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have come home with the 3rd prize from the raffle at Seniors- a bag of tomatoes and some Bacon, no prizes for guessing what tea will consist of?!
> Wasn't sure, Joy, from your wording.


Are you having toasted bacon and tomato sandwiches? Yumm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, the consulting assignment was offered on the spot so I'll be on here quite a bit less for the next few months. It probably won't be more than 20-25 hours per week; many of which I can do from home, but with the Thanksgiving and Christmas holiday stuff to do plus knitting and crocheting some presents, I'll be MIA more at least until after February or so. It truly is a small world as I ran into some people that I worked with over 20 years ago!! And, I left the small town because it was too small. I'm realizing that big cities can be small too! I'm very excited about the opportunity to help this new company out in getting their benefits and payroll systems set up. I need to get busy starting this week getting the house back in order and getting ready to host the Thanksgiving brunch. So far, we have 20 people coming so that will be a nice manageable group. DH will help with the house cleaning so I'm not freaking too much just yet.


Sounds like you will enjoy your new job. Will look forward to you popping in whenever you can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, sorry you met a "thorny" Rose, hopefully she will mellow with time.
> 
> Daralene, sorry you are feeling down, probably part of it is being worn out from travelling back & forth & the sleepless nights when you were with your Mom too. It takes time to get over losing someone you love & you will never really stop missing her. My Moms been gone 33 yrs & I still think of things I would like to talk to her about & I remember Mom saying the same thing about her Mom & she died before I was born. Hopefully the coming holidays & all the excitement with the grandchildren & such will help. Hugs.
> 
> Jackie, those are very cute mitts, the cable looks very similar to the one in the scarf I'm making. I love those owls, I have a baby sweater pattern with them but have yet to make it. I need to spend more time knitting & less chatting😳


She was both thorny and stormy. But I may never see her again- who knows?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's too bad, she's probably just a miserable person naturally, sad.


I will be interested to see if she comes back. She may turn up, of course when we do the free Christmas lunch, in December.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am back again. It was a hard day yesterday getting our SIL moved but we got there eventually. Her friends from Matamata got a huge shock to see how I'll she is, but I managed to keep busy with final cleaning and keep emotions in control. Hubby and I were both very tired last night and hit the hay early. We got a call to say the carrier co. who were supposed to unpack everything didn't do so, just dumped it all inside the house and left. So the folks down there had to do it themselves for her. Lilian is her own worst enemy, she smokes a lot, has anxiety attacks from being una Le to breathe, so smokes to calm herself, very overweight too. She's very stubborn and if you say anything you get your head chewed off.
Stuart and I have cared for both she and her recently deceased husband, for quite a few years, so it's good now to step back from it, although huge mixed feelings right now. So pleased you all like my rise garden via Julie, It's my place of sanctuary when life's troubled need distressing. My secret weapon is good old sheep pellets, water and sunshine and voila nature does her thing. This year has been fantastic so far with my garden.Blessings to you all for reading my outpouring. Cheers Fan


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Me again, oh boy the spell check is in freefall hope you understand the gobbledegook I just sent. &#127801;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, as my mother used to say, "some people would complain if you gave them a new rope to hang themselves with", they are just always unhappy.


 :thumbup: Great comment!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I could only hope to knit like some of you one of these days! I have never knit a top only dish clothes for myself


Since I found KP, I can't believe the things I have been brave enough to knit, so many helpful & encouraging people on this site, it's amazing. You can try anything & if you run into trouble there is someone on here who knows just what to do & willing to give advice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad the move is over & hopefully you can take it easier now.
Your rose garden is beautiful, thanks to Julie for sharing the pictures.
No good that the moving company didn't do their full job, makes it harder on those who have to pick up their slack. 
Well, must getting off here & off to the pie making bee.



Fan said:


> Hello everyone, I am back again. It was a hard day yesterday getting our SIL moved but we got there eventually. Her friends from Matamata got a huge shock to see how I'll she is, but I managed to keep busy with final cleaning and keep emotions in control. Hubby and I were both very tired last night and hit the hay early. We got a call to say the carrier co. who were supposed to unpack everything didn't do so, just dumped it all inside the house and left. So the folks down there had to do it themselves for her. Lilian is her own worst enemy, she smokes a lot, has anxiety attacks from being una Le to breathe, so smokes to calm herself, very overweight too. She's very stubborn and if you say anything you get your head chewed off.
> Stuart and I have cared for both she and her recently deceased husband, for quite a few years, so it's good now to step back from it, although huge mixed feelings right now. So pleased you all like my rise garden via Julie, It's my place of sanctuary when life's troubled need distressing. My secret weapon is good old sheep pellets, water and sunshine and voila nature does her thing. This year has been fantastic so far with my garden.Blessings to you all for reading my outpouring. Cheers Fan


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie, Here is my other photo of roses. My red rose on avatar is special, it's name is 4th of July, which is my birthday. It was given to me by my cousins, in memory of my mother. The ones in this photo are named Hayley Westernra and the single one is called Double Delight, the fragrance is fabulous.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Figured I would put some of my baby knitting up. One completed blanket- done in cotton and left loose though I think it would look better firmer. But this one is for summer so figured loose and 4 ply (fingering weight) cotton should be good.
> Other one is Op Art http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall08/PATTopart.html This one is 8 ply (DK) and knitted firmly- probably for the floor I suspect. As you see this one I have just started.Once I know whether a boy or girl I will finish it off with a few rounds of a suitable colour.


They are lovely Margaret . I like the pop art one but makes my eyes go funny and I really like the top one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was glad it was not a major prize- did not want to be on the receiving end of more grumbling. One of the ladies there has a sharp tongue like you just would not believe- I have heard her be quite vicious- and, boy does her face look like a malcontent when she's on the rampage!


A bully by the sounds of it . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Her name is Rose- and my word does she have the thorns!
> 
> Which reminds me I spoke with Fan this morning, she sent me an email with photos of her roses in her garden- Fan has been very involved getting the SIL she spoke of moved down to Matamata (where Hobbiton may be found) moving day was this morning, all been very emotional, but she hopes to be back with us soon.


Beautiful flowers Julie


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fan so happy to see you back. Glad that the move is done. 

Got an order today for 2 pair of mitts. Hope to have them done in a few days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, I am back again. It was a hard day yesterday getting our SIL moved but we got there eventually. Her friends from Matamata got a huge shock to see how I'll she is, but I managed to keep busy with final cleaning and keep emotions in control. Hubby and I were both very tired last night and hit the hay early. We got a call to say the carrier co. who were supposed to unpack everything didn't do so, just dumped it all inside the house and left. So the folks down there had to do it themselves for her. Lilian is her own worst enemy, she smokes a lot, has anxiety attacks from being una Le to breathe, so smokes to calm herself, very overweight too. She's very stubborn and if you say anything you get your head chewed off.
> Stuart and I have cared for both she and her recently deceased husband, for quite a few years, so it's good now to step back from it, although huge mixed feelings right now. So pleased you all like my rise garden via Julie, It's my place of sanctuary when life's troubled need distressing. My secret weapon is good old sheep pellets, water and sunshine and voila nature does her thing. This year has been fantastic so far with my garden.Blessings to you all for reading my outpouring. Cheers Fan


That is annoying the carrier did not complete the job- but at least the move has been made.
Good that you made it here, Fan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie, Here is my other photo of roses. My red rose on avatar is special, it's name is 4th of July, which is my birthday. It was given to me by my cousins, in memory of my mother. The ones in this photo are named Hayley Westernra and the single one is called Double Delight, the fragrance is fabulous.


I was good friends with one of Hayley Westenra's Grandmothers- her Grandfather Aylmer Westenra traveled out from the UK on the same ship as us, and married Patricia subsequently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A bully by the sounds of it .
> Sonja


That certainly is how it felt!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Julie


The roses have been beautiful so far this year!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have come home with the 3rd prize from the raffle at Seniors- a bag of tomatoes and some Bacon, no prizes for guessing what tea will consist of?!
> Wasn't sure, Joy, from your wording.


That will certainly be helpful. I think Ringo will be at your side while that bacon is cooking. People here mix bacon grease with dog food to help the dogs winter coat.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, the consulting assignment was offered on the spot so I'll be on here quite a bit less for the next few months. It probably won't be more than 20-25 hours per week; many of which I can do from home, but with the Thanksgiving and Christmas holiday stuff to do plus knitting and crocheting some presents, I'll be MIA more at least until after February or so. It truly is a small world as I ran into some people that I worked with over 20 years ago!! And, I left the small town because it was too small. I'm realizing that big cities can be small too! I'm very excited about the opportunity to help this new company out in getting their benefits and payroll systems set up. I need to get busy starting this week getting the house back in order and getting ready to host the Thanksgiving brunch. So far, we have 20 people coming so that will be a nice manageable group. DH will help with the house cleaning so I'm not freaking too much just yet.


Congratulations! You will do a fantastic job. Sounds like a fun Thanksgiving at your house. How many will be staying overnight?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> That will certainly be helpful. I think Ringo will be at your side while that bacon is cooking. People here mix bacon grease with dog food to help the dogs winter coat.


 :thumbup: Some of Ringo's relatives in the beautiful garden he lived in for his first 5 months.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I already have 4.0 hours in. I was sent an email shortly after the meeting that included 40 pages of attachments for me to digest and begin the transfer of duties. I spent over 2 hours in meetings already today. I'll be meeting with the Project Manager again on Thursday or Friday and then start ongoing implementation meetings on Monday.
> 
> I'll spend a good deal of time tomorrow setting up my computer files, paper files and company and billing procedures as well as tax filing forms, etc. It's just gotten real! But, I found that the brain still knows how to operate on all cylinders and although some cobwebs, I'm confident that those will clear quickly.
> 
> I will miss you all and will be on here when I can, but I know that once I get on here, the time goes very quickly so I have to be careful so I can budget my time accordingly.


I know that feeling all too well. Some nights I mostly read and don't comment much as I nod off while reading.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Some of Ringo's relatives in the beautiful garden he lived in for his first 5 months.


That is an awesome picture. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Been to Metro Centre Europes largest shopping centre with over 340 shops under One roof and more surrounding it . The place is described as a shoppers paradise . I would describe it quite the opposite but I hate shopping . Just call me a grump . Forgot I promised to take youngest to do his Christmas shopping . Did have a nice day but feet ache. Son got what he wanted so it was worth it . I saw some beautiful crochet star lights that I think I will have a go at making for next Christmas . Made son laugh because I kept saying I could make that . 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And you said you wouldn't be a knitting ninja on this yarn.....HA! Beautiful job on yet another project Melody. Do you think you'll do more of these and sell them?


gagesmom said:


> Darowil...I love both the blankets. Sure they will be loved by the recipients as well.👍
> 
> Finished the scarf this morning. I am pleased with the way it turned out. Bought the yarn before we moved from the house (2 yrs ago roughly) and left it in the bag in my stash. I have asked Gage if one of his teachers would like it and he said...Oh yes Mom I think she will love it. And so a gift is done☺


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> The competitive juices in me would like to give it a go too, but nothing that brings up sad times.


A challenge would be interesting, but nobody should be sent home! I love our get together so we would need to keep everyone there for the weekend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> did he give a reason for the hole in the bottom - he did a swell job on the bowl. --- sam


I believe he said that when he took it off the pottery wheel it was too thin so he made a hold that looked like it belonged there. I think he might have been afraid that it would explode in the kiln like his pieces did last summer. I suggested putting a piece of felt at the bottom of the bowl and he told me I didn't need to do that. It is his artwork and so I leave it the way he wants it. I think he did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Congratulations! You will do a fantastic job. Sounds like a fun Thanksgiving at your house. How many will be staying overnight?


At least 7. We'll be trying out the new sleeper sofa that's new downstairs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are fantastic! I love the look of roses but the smell usually gives me a headache  I especiall love the Double Delight. It has been years since I've tried smelling them; may need to try again sometime.


Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie, Here is my other photo of roses. My red rose on avatar is special, it's name is 4th of July, which is my birthday. It was given to me by my cousins, in memory of my mother. The ones in this photo are named Hayley Westernra and the single one is called Double Delight, the fragrance is fabulous.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What beautiful dogs! I wasn't aware that this breed came in colors other than Ringo's. Very pretty.


Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Some of Ringo's relatives in the beautiful garden he lived in for his first 5 months.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh meant to say we have had beautiful weather yesterday and again today! Sunny, dry, and temps in the low to mid 60's F. Perfect fall days . Hope it continues through the weekend for the outdoor wedding Saturday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is an awesome picture. Thanks for sharing it with us.


 :thumbup: Did you notice the little lemon tree, with it's fruit?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I believe he said that when he took it off the pottery wheel it was too thin so he made a hold that looked like it belonged there. I think he might have been afraid that it would explode in the kiln like his pieces did last summer. I suggested putting a piece of felt at the bottom of the bowl and he told me I didn't need to do that. It is his artwork and so I leave it the way he wants it. I think he did a wonderful job on it.


He did indeed!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, I am back again. It was a hard day yesterday getting our SIL moved but we got there eventually. Her friends from Matamata got a huge shock to see how I'll she is, but I managed to keep busy with final cleaning and keep emotions in control. Hubby and I were both very tired last night and hit the hay early. We got a call to say the carrier co. who were supposed to unpack everything didn't do so, just dumped it all inside the house and left. So the folks down there had to do it themselves for her. Lilian is her own worst enemy, she smokes a lot, has anxiety attacks from being una Le to breathe, so smokes to calm herself, very overweight too. She's very stubborn and if you say anything you get your head chewed off.
> Stuart and I have cared for both she and her recently deceased husband, for quite a few years, so it's good now to step back from it, although huge mixed feelings right now. So pleased you all like my rise garden via Julie, It's my place of sanctuary when life's troubled need distressing. My secret weapon is good old sheep pellets, water and sunshine and voila nature does her thing. This year has been fantastic so far with my garden.Blessings to you all for reading my outpouring. Cheers Fan


It is great to hear from you once again. Your flower garden is gorgeous. Enjoy the beauty of it as much as possible. So glad that you were able to help another family member get settled in to a new home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What beautiful dogs! I wasn't aware that this breed came in colors other than Ringo's. Very pretty.


Because the Cardigan Corgi is close to it's Working Dog background, any colour is allowed, including the Blue Merle which in the Pembroke is considered a fault.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Did you notice the little lemon tree, with it's fruit?


I had to go back and look for the tree. The lemons look wonderful. How big do the trees get?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Some of Ringo's relatives in the beautiful garden he lived in for his first 5 months.


That is a beautiful garden Julie and Ringo's relatives look so peaceful just laid there in the sunshine .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh meant to say we have had beautiful weather yesterday and again today! Sunny, dry, and temps in the low to mid 60's F. Perfect fall days . Hope it continues through the weekend for the outdoor wedding Saturday.


I am sure we are all hoping that, for you, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had to go back and look for the tree. The lemons look wonderful. How big do the trees get?


It depends on whether they are on dwarfing stock or not. The one I bought recently, is a dwarf, but a standard tree, in a good spot can be 3 metres.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is a beautiful garden Julie and Ringo's relatives look so peaceful just laid there in the sunshine .


Spring is being rather lovely through the country, at the moment! Bridget has a lot that is self-sown.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Because the Cardigan Corgi is close to it's Working Dog background, any colour is allowed, including the Blue Merle which in the Pembroke is considered a fault.


I really love the one in front that is sitting up. Those ears are so big and the tongue just sticking out. Lovely dogs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Because the Cardigan Corgi is close to it's Working Dog background, any colour is allowed, including the Blue Merle which in the Pembroke is considered a fault.


The corgi dog is one dog that is hardly seen here were I live . See lots of dogs when I'm out walking but can't remember seeing a corgi ar all 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I really love the one in front that is sitting up. Those ears are so big and the tongue just sticking out. Lovely dogs.


He is rather handsome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The corgi dog is one dog that is hardly seen here were I live . See lots of dogs when I'm out walking but can't remember seeing a corgi ar all
> Sonja


The Corgi is almost on the endangered list.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just needed to explode, Jackie. I am well aware of that fact. But was startled at how venomous she was.


I am almost always moved to pity for such people, Julie, for having to live inside that miserable personality all the time. That does not excuse unacceptable behavior but makes me grateful to have my own life, regardless of the difficulties or stresses I am called on to face.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Kill 'em with kindness Julie, that will either bring her around or she'll just start to avoid you.  Works for me everytime, well, almost, I had to give up on my sister in law, she's always a pain. lol


I absolutely agree with you, Kaye. It does work almost every time.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Making cranberry chicken for supper. Colitis acting up Grr. But DH is having contractor replace water heater that broke. So maybe tomorrow can take real shower. Have been heating kettle and bathing in bathroom sink. Camping at home. 
Three sangha members are attending weekend retreat weekend of Dec. 18th at Deer Park, Thich Nhat Hahn's monastery in Escondido, CA. Yeah. I didn't get to go to ten day retreat in Oct. so this is special. Also it's my birthday weekend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Not making many comments as KTP acting up and I've had to get on at least five times just to read to here, that squirrels my mind and I forget what I wanted to say. Sorry.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie great snap of Ringos relatives. Such a lovely garden. 

Gwen it did knit up a lot quicker then I had thought it would. I am planning on getting a few more balls and knitting them up for sale.

Cast on this afternoon for the first pair of mitts. For a 5 year bold boy in navy blue. Just cast off and sewed in ends.&#128077; They asked for black and I suggested navy blue. They also ordered a pair of pink ones for a seven year old girl. I am to make a crochet string to join the two mitts to go through the coat sleeves for both pairs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I am almost always moved to pity for such people, Julie, for having to live inside that miserable personality all the time. That does not excuse unacceptable behavior but makes me grateful to have my own life, regardless of the difficulties or stresses I am called on to face.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wise words, Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I absolutely agree with you, Kaye. It does work almost every time.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I guess I'm still learning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are the figures on the blanket? --- sam



darowil said:


> Figured I would put some of my baby knitting up. One completed blanket- done in cotton and left loose though I think it would look better firmer. But this one is for summer so figured loose and 4 ply (fingering weight) cotton should be good.
> Other one is Op Art http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall08/PATTopart.html This one is 8 ply (DK) and knitted firmly- probably for the floor I suspect. As you see this one I have just started.Once I know whether a boy or girl I will finish it off with a few rounds of a suitable colour.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've never heard of a baby losing a finger from a hole in a blanket - i wouldn't think there would be much chance of that happening. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Do you know how long it would take for a little finger to become strangulated?- one hears such awful stories- surely a blanket would have to be very heavy to suffocate a baby?
> 
> Edit: maybe I should not be talking of such things so close to Bub's arrival.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've never heard of a baby losing a finger from a hole in a blanket - i wouldn't think there would be much chance of that happening. --- sam


Apparently it has happened, Sam, and I had heard that the baby died.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do say this kindly but i think it sounds like first time parents and grandparents. the second child is always easier. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I'm going by what Vicky has said- and my logic is that of all the people in the state not too many will have a better idea of what the recommendations are. Having done her paedetaric exams this year she has to be as up to date on the research as possible and works in the states only Childrens Hospital. (and the exams are national- actually international as includes NZ so they are presumably all using hte same sources for new information- and reputable sources not any one who writes something on the internet.)
> I gather that many of the SIDS seem to be related to this.
> A suffocated baby is a dead bay and a baby with an amputated finger is an alive baby. And Vicky says that more babies suffocate than get their fingers caught. And the effects of oxygen deprivation are also much greater than the lose of one finger even if the baby is found.
> Also these days most parents have monitors so they would hear if the baby was restless and presumably check. But if suffocating it could well not not be making any sound. This paragraph is my feeling - not what Vicky has said.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie, Here is my other photo of roses. My red rose on avatar is special, it's name is 4th of July, which is my birthday. It was given to me by my cousins, in memory of my mother. The ones in this photo are named Hayley Westernra and the single one is called Double Delight, the fragrance is fabulous.


So pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie great snap of Ringos relatives. Such a lovely garden.
> 
> Gwen it did knit up a lot quicker then I had thought it would. I am planning on getting a few more balls and knitting them up for sale.
> 
> Cast on this afternoon for the first pair of mitts. For a 5 year bold boy in navy blue. Just cast off and sewed in ends.👍 They asked for black and I suggested navy blue. They also ordered a pair of pink ones for a seven year old girl. I am to make a crochet string to join the two mitts to go through the coat sleeves for both pairs.


Nice mitts. I used to always put stings on the mitts I knit but got scolded fr donating to the school like that :roll: we always had them like that as kids & also my kids, never heard of a problem. I always make a half-hitch thought the coats hanging loop & then thread them through the sleeves so no danger of getting tangled.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, better get supper on the table.
We made 149 pies this afternoon, there was maybe 20 people there so it was a pretty busy afternoon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie, Here is my other photo of roses. My red rose on avatar is special, it's name is 4th of July, which is my birthday. It was given to me by my cousins, in memory of my mother. The ones in this photo are named Hayley Westernra and the single one is called Double Delight, the fragrance is fabulous.


Gorgeous roses. My favourite flower.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Some of Ringo's relatives in the beautiful garden he lived in for his first 5 months.


It is a lovely garden and Ringo and relatives look so happy there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been to Metro Centre Europes largest shopping centre with over 340 shops under One roof and more surrounding it . The place is described as a shoppers paradise . I would describe it quite the opposite but I hate shopping . Just call me a grump . Forgot I promised to take youngest to do his Christmas shopping . Did have a nice day but feet ache. Son got what he wanted so it was worth it . I saw some beautiful crochet star lights that I think I will have a go at making for next Christmas . Made son laugh because I kept saying I could make that .
> Sonja


That has to be the largest shopping centre in the world. I can't imagine shopping there. I love to shop but too many stores can ruin a day of shopping.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Because the Cardigan Corgi is close to it's Working Dog background, any colour is allowed, including the Blue Merle which in the Pembroke is considered a fault.


Beautiful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, agree. I'm not much of a shopper either and that many stores and people would send me into fibrofog or the heebiejeebies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto....kill em with kindness for sure.


jheiens said:


> I absolutely agree with you, Kaye. It does work almost every time.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie, I always put the long knitted or crocheted line through the tag at the back of the neck so that the kids didn't lose the mittens. Worked every time. If it was too long or I suspected a coming growth spurt, I would make it longer and tie a loop in the line at the point going through the neck tag. It could always be loosened or removed for washing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

After making that many pies I don't know if I would ever want to make one again...LOL. Are they then frozen for later use or is their a dinner coming up or what? How any different kinds of pie were made?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, better get supper on the table.
> We made 149 pies this afternoon, there was maybe 20 people there so it was a pretty busy afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, I always put the long knitted or crocheted line through the tag at the back of the neck so that the kids didn't lose the mittens. Worked every time. If it was too long or I suspected a coming growth spurt, I would make it longer and tie a loop in the line at the point going through the neck tag. It could always be loosened or removed for washing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's exactly what I did but. Was scolded by btw the school & on KP & told it was a choking hazard. Amazing Us & our children survived :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> After making that many pies I don't know if I would ever want to make one again...LOL. Are they then frozen for later use or is their a dinner coming up or what? How any different kinds of pie were made?


They are sold, people pre-order, they are frozen for later pickup or could be picked up today. My friend ordered 5 for her Dad as a Christmas gift.
One of the local restaurants buys 25 every time we make them.
We only made Macintosh apple pie this time, sometimes we do Saskatoon or Blueberry depending on supply & demand but mostly apple go over best. I've never asked how much they make on each pie. They charge $10 but they are big pies.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cast on the 2nd mitt tonight and watched a movie with Greg and Gage. Cast off and sewed in ends just 10 minutes ago. 

Will make the pink pair tomorrow. Then the strings to attach them together. I remember my Granny making them for us as kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is a lovely garden and Ringo and relatives look so happy there.


They do, don't they?


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Last week, our 5 year old refrigerator gave up. The freezer part was still cold but the refrigerator part was warm. We have had no end of trouble with this refrig so it was an easy decision to replace it. So, we went to the appliance store and bought a beautiful new refrigerator. It was delivered today and wouldn't you know that it was not fit in the hole. The hole is not perfectly even so there is one spot that is about 1/4 of an inch too narrow. We marched ourselves back to the store and exchanged it for a slightly smaller refrigerator. Yes, we measured the opening before we got the first one but we happened to measure it at a wide point. Too make the story worse, it will be Monday before they can come get the too big one and replace it. I can't even walk in the kitchen. The kitchen is small to begin with and a big refrigerator in the middle is too much for this fluffy lady.
For Gwen, today I saw bubble wrap in pink and green. Thought of you immediately.
Be nice to each other and have fun.
Marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last week, our 5 year old refrigerator gave up. The freezer part was still cold but the refrigerator part was warm. We have had no end of trouble with this refrig so it was an easy decision to replace it. So, we went to the appliance store and bought a beautiful new refrigerator. It was delivered today and wouldn't you know that it was not fit in the hole. The hole is not perfectly even so there is one spot that is about 1/4 of an inch too narrow. We marched ourselves back to the store and exchanged it for a slightly smaller refrigerator. Yes, we measured the opening before we got the first one but we happened to measure it at a wide point. Too make the story worse, it will be Monday before they can come get the too big one and replace it. I can't even walk in the kitchen. The kitchen is small to begin with and a big refrigerator in the middle is too much for this fluffy lady.
> For Gwen, today I saw bubble wrap in pink and green. Thought of you immediately.
> Be nice to each other and have fun.
> Marilyn


I have a miniature fridge, because my big one was too large for the only spot in the new house- there are times this can be a real problem. 
That sounds like several days of considerable inconvenience for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a bad penny always shows up.  --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I will be interested to see if she comes back. She may turn up, of course when we do the free Christmas lunch, in December.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can understand the mixed feelings but i hope you and stuart can rest in the knowledge of the good you have done and now it is someone elses turn. both of you - do something nice for yourselves. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hello everyone, I am back again. It was a hard day yesterday getting our SIL moved but we got there eventually. Her friends from Matamata got a huge shock to see how I'll she is, but I managed to keep busy with final cleaning and keep emotions in control. Hubby and I were both very tired last night and hit the hay early. We got a call to say the carrier co. who were supposed to unpack everything didn't do so, just dumped it all inside the house and left. So the folks down there had to do it themselves for her. Lilian is her own worst enemy, she smokes a lot, has anxiety attacks from being una Le to breathe, so smokes to calm herself, very overweight too. She's very stubborn and if you say anything you get your head chewed off.
> Stuart and I have cared for both she and her recently deceased husband, for quite a few years, so it's good now to step back from it, although huge mixed feelings right now. So pleased you all like my rise garden via Julie, It's my place of sanctuary when life's troubled need distressing. My secret weapon is good old sheep pellets, water and sunshine and voila nature does her thing. This year has been fantastic so far with my garden.Blessings to you all for reading my outpouring. Cheers Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most people like that are. -- sam



Swedenme said:


> A bully by the sounds of it .
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> a bad penny always shows up. --- sam


 ;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you going to do with all those pies? wish i was there to sample some or them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, better get supper on the table.
> We made 149 pies this afternoon, there was maybe 20 people there so it was a pretty busy afternoon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fresh warm apple pie with a slice of really sharp chedddar on top - heaven --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> They are sold, people pre-order, they are frozen for later pickup or could be picked up today. My friend ordered 5 for her Dad as a Christmas gift.
> One of the local restaurants buys 25 every time we make them.
> We only made Macintosh apple pie this time, sometimes we do Saskatoon or Blueberry depending on supply & demand but mostly apple go over best. I've never asked how much they make on each pie. They charge $10 but they are big pies.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam, it's going to be great to have our Saturday's back to ourselves after so many years. Feeling drained emotionally and physically today so didn't do much except enjoy the sunshine and gorgeous scents from the roses outback. Cheers Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, better get supper on the table.
> We made 149 pies this afternoon, there was maybe 20 people there so it was a pretty busy afternoon.


Wow Bonnie I'm thinking you will be dreaming about pies tonight , hope you sell them all 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That has to be the largest shopping centre in the world. I can't imagine shopping there. I love to shop but too many stores can ruin a day of shopping.


I don't like to shop , never see anything I like . Husband says it's because I walk straight to the back , across and straight back to the front and out again

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, agree. I'm not much of a shopper either and that many stores and people would send me into fibrofog or the heebiejeebies.


That's why we went yesterday , son had day off and with it being the middle of the week and still a bit to go before Christmas it wouldn't be busy busy

Hope you are feeling better Joy 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments. Yes, they are very warm, they have 1/2 inch thick felt liners inside but they must only be worn when it's very cold or the leather will get wet.


Not much good here then!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Cast on the 2nd mitt tonight and watched a movie with Greg and Gage. Cast off and sewed in ends just 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Will make the pink pair tomorrow. Then the strings to attach them together. I remember my Granny making them for us as kids.


Great mittens Mel


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm off for the day. Lunch with a friend. Can you believe I haven't been together for lunch with friends since 3 months or more. I'd better get going as it's not in this city, so a little drive. So I started the mittens again and boy is it ever hard on the thumbs. Will be layering for sure and see if that helps. See y'all later. Might do some Christmas shopping for the DGC's stockings. So thrilled that Designer and I heard from Donmaur a KTP member. She has had a long and hard struggle with cancer and I have never forgotten her although I hadn't heard from her for so long. Just thinking of her when lo and behold I got a PM and she is doing better. I'm ecstatic. Hope all of you are well.
> 
> Darowil, saw the blankets....what fun and so lovely. That bottom one is quite different and I can't wait to see it when done. Interesting information on blankets and SIDS.
> 
> See y'all later.


So good to hear about Donmaur- better news than I was expecting to hear about her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, I am back again. It was a hard day yesterday getting our SIL moved but we got there eventually. Her friends from Matamata got a huge shock to see how I'll she is, but I managed to keep busy with final cleaning and keep emotions in control. Hubby and I were both very tired last night and hit the hay early. We got a call to say the carrier co. who were supposed to unpack everything didn't do so, just dumped it all inside the house and left. So the folks down there had to do it themselves for her. Lilian is her own worst enemy, she smokes a lot, has anxiety attacks from being una Le to breathe, so smokes to calm herself, very overweight too. She's very stubborn and if you say anything you get your head chewed off.
> Stuart and I have cared for both she and her recently deceased husband, for quite a few years, so it's good now to step back from it, although huge mixed feelings right now. So pleased you all like my rise garden via Julie, It's my place of sanctuary when life's troubled need distressing. My secret weapon is good old sheep pellets, water and sunshine and voila nature does her thing. This year has been fantastic so far with my garden.Blessings to you all for reading my outpouring. Cheers Fan


I'm glad you got her moved- and had left before it was realsied that the removalists hadn't done their job fully. Maybe now you can have a bit of spare time to relax in.
The roses are beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I know that feeling all too well. Some nights I mostly read and don't comment much as I nod off while reading.


The wonder is you ever find time to comment!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are the figures on the blanket? --- sam


Elephants- not very happy with them but I followed the pattern correctly as the 3 sets are the same. Only the Father is clear IMHO.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do say this kindly but i think it sounds like first time parents and grandparents. the second child is always easier. --- sam


This is the paedetrican going by what the recommendations are here. She is going to be an interesting mix- she is not a fussy worrying person but has seen the worst that can happen to kids and so is all too aware of what might happen. And nor am I-never have been and never will be. Now the Father-to-be might be a different case but he listens to his wife so should be OK.

My response to Julie was intended to show that there is a place for blankets with holes in them -and while a very occasional child might die from a hole in the blanket more die from no holes in blankets. 
So when I hear people saying must have solid blankets I feel that putting the other side of the argument is necessary. People need to know both sides before they can make a decision. In fact what appears to be two major causes of SIDS are impacted by solid blankets- overheating and suffocation. And both of these are greatly reduced if open weave blankets are used.
And another major one is addressed by putting all babies on their backs to sleep (unless medical contra indications exist and then the paediatricians will tell you what to do instead). Now that is one I will take some getting used to!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie, Here is my other photo of roses. My red rose on avatar is special, it's name is 4th of July, which is my birthday. It was given to me by my cousins, in memory of my mother. The ones in this photo are named Hayley Westernra and the single one is called Double Delight, the fragrance is fabulous.


Beautiful roses. A friend of mine has a double delight one. Also my mum shares your birthday!

Welcome back by the way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Some of Ringo's relatives in the beautiful garden he lived in for his first 5 months.


Aaaww, so cute and a lovely garden. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's exactly what I did but. Was scolded by btw the school & on KP & told it was a choking hazard. Amazing Us & our children survived :roll:


We don't really need them here- but I can't work out how they can choke on them if they are running around the back of the neck and especially if atached to the coat in some way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Been to Metro Centre Europes largest shopping centre with over 340 shops under One roof and more surrounding it . The place is described as a shoppers paradise . I would describe it quite the opposite but I hate shopping . Just call me a grump . Forgot I promised to take youngest to do his Christmas shopping . Did have a nice day but feet ache. Son got what he wanted so it was worth it . I saw some beautiful crochet star lights that I think I will have a go at making for next Christmas . Made son laugh because I kept saying I could make that .
> Sonja


I am sure that you will easily be able to make them Sonja. Sorry about the sore feet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> This is the paedetrican going by what the recommendations are here. She is going to be an interesting mix- she is not a fussy worrying person but has seen the worst that can happen to kids and so is all too aware of what might happen. And nor am I-never have been and never will be. Now the Father-to-be might be a different case but he listens to his wife so should be OK.
> 
> My response to Julie was intended to show that there is a place for blankets with holes in them -and while a very occasional child might die from a hole in the blanket more die from no holes in blankets.
> So when I hear people saying must have solid blankets I feel that putting the other side of the argument is necessary. People need to know both sides before they can make a decision. In fact what appears to be two major causes of SIDS are impacted by solid blankets- overheating and suffocation. And both of these are greatly reduced if open weave blankets are used.
> And another major one is addressed by putting all babies on their backs to sleep (unless medical contra indications exist and then the paediatricians will tell you what to do instead). Now that is one I will take some getting used to!


I watched a programme about babies and over heating , and it was shocking to see how quickly they could become way to hot especially when wrapped in blankets and placed in buggies /strollers . It showed you how the temperature could build up to be a lot hotter in a buggie when out even in weak sunshine 
And in the summer when people put a blanket over the hood part to block out the sun were basically cranking up the heat to unbearable temperatures inside the buggies


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I watched a programme about babies and over heating , and it was shocking to see how quickly they could become way to hot especially when wrapped in blankets and placed in buggies /strollers . It showed you how the temperature could build up to be a lot hotter in a buggie when out even in weak sunshine
> And in the summer when people put a blanket over the hood part to block out the sun were basically cranking up the heat to unbearable temperatures inside the buggies


Vicky was saying that the other day- so somehow need to keep the sun off them while keeping a good air flow going. And keeping sun off them is especially important down here.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

When my children were young, I knit mittens and put a cord on them. I ran the cord up the sleeve of their jacket. All 4 of them survived childhood and are now parents themselves. I didn't like lost mittens. One sock is bad enough but when you add mittens to the mix it was too much. Each child had several pairs of mittens and could change them as they got wet or cold. Guess when I was a mother of young children we didn't worry so much about things like cords on mittens or holes in blankets. Somehow they lived. I don't mean to sound sarcastic but I was more concerned that the kids were warm, dry, well fed, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaww, so cute and a lovely garden. :thumbup:


It is so big, she has a ride-on mower!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

both our girls slept on their tummies - all the grandchildren slept on their backs. --- sam


darowil said:


> This is the paedetrican going by what the recommendations are here. She is going to be an interesting mix- she is not a fussy worrying person but has seen the worst that can happen to kids and so is all too aware of what might happen. And nor am I-never have been and never will be. Now the Father-to-be might be a different case but he listens to his wife so should be OK.
> 
> My response to Julie was intended to show that there is a place for blankets with holes in them -and while a very occasional child might die from a hole in the blanket more die from no holes in blankets.
> So when I hear people saying must have solid blankets I feel that putting the other side of the argument is necessary. People need to know both sides before they can make a decision. In fact what appears to be two major causes of SIDS are impacted by solid blankets- overheating and suffocation. And both of these are greatly reduced if open weave blankets are used.
> And another major one is addressed by putting all babies on their backs to sleep (unless medical contra indications exist and then the paediatricians will tell you what to do instead). Now that is one I will take some getting used to!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> When my children were young, I knit mittens and put a cord on them. I ran the cord up the sleeve of their jacket. All 4 of them survived childhood and are now parents themselves. I didn't like lost mittens. One sock is bad enough but when you add mittens to the mix it was too much. Each child had several pairs of mittens and could change them as they got wet or cold. Guess when I was a mother of young children we didn't worry so much about things like cords on mittens or holes in blankets. Somehow they lived. I don't mean to sound sarcastic but I was more concerned that the kids were warm, dry, well fed, etc.


It's hard because of course you want as many kids as possible to survive and more survive now than used to. But we don't want to stop everything either. 
My feeling is the things that are big killers (or cause a lot of harm relatively often) that can easily be addressed should be (hence my strong stance on non-solid blankets as it seeems to be a major killer) but for those that very occasionally cause problems- like holes in blankets or strings on mittens- leave them be as very unlikely to cause a problem. If the parents want to be so fussy thats up to them but lets not force everyone else to follow them. And let the parents who do want strings on the mittens have them. And we can't get rid of all risks no matter how hard we try.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> both our girls slept on their tummies - all the grandchildren slept on their backs. --- sam


Back was a no-no when my two were babies. Sides or tummy (for medical reasons tummy only for Maraynne- and she would still be tummy only, one of the medical exceptions they have now to back sleeping).

And now they are put down at the foot of the bed, using basinett blankets or folded cot blankets. GLad I found that out as I can knit a couple of heavier open blankets in a smaller size for winter. Had thought that the small ones only had a few months use but not now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> This is the paedetrican going by what the recommendations are here. She is going to be an interesting mix- she is not a fussy worrying person but has seen the worst that can happen to kids and so is all too aware of what might happen. And nor am I-never have been and never will be. Now the Father-to-be might be a different case but he listens to his wife so should be OK.
> 
> My response to Julie was intended to show that there is a place for blankets with holes in them -and while a very occasional child might die from a hole in the blanket more die from no holes in blankets.
> So when I hear people saying must have solid blankets I feel that putting the other side of the argument is necessary. People need to know both sides before they can make a decision. In fact what appears to be two major causes of SIDS are impacted by solid blankets- overheating and suffocation. And both of these are greatly reduced if open weave blankets are used.
> And another major one is addressed by putting all babies on their backs to sleep (unless medical contra indications exist and then the paediatricians will tell you what to do instead). Now that is one I will take some getting used to!


Yep, when I had my kids, babies were to be put on their sides. Now they say always to put them on their backs for sleeping, they also recommend lots of tummy time though when they are awake to compensate and give them neck strength.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It's hard because of course you want as many kids as possible to survive and more survive now than used to. But we don't want to stop everything either.
> My feeling is the things that are big killers (or cause a lot of harm often) that can easilly be addressed should be (hence my strong stance on non-solid blankets as it seeems to be a major killer) but for those that very occasionally cause problems- like holes in blankets or strings on mittens- leave them be as very unlikely to cause a problem. If the parents want to be so fussy thats up to them but lets not force everyone else to follow them. And let the parents who do want strings on the mittens have them. And we can't get rid of all risks no matter how hard we try.


 I agree Margaret . A lot of it is just common sense . We all survived and I don't know about other places but here a lot of babies wear little scratch mittens ( to stop them scratching them selves) so no chance of them poking fingers through holes . It's a sad fact but accidents happen . When I was little everyone had mittens with strings attached as did my children and there friends , but now it's a sue sue sue world so schools are frightened that if an accident did happen the parents would blame the schools and sue them . Here if they trip over and break a bone the parents sue the schools . It's ridiculous . 
i wonder if the parents would like it if the child tripped at home and sued them for compensation 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, when I had my kids, babies were to be put on their sides. Now they say always to put them on their backs for sleeping, they also recommend lots of tummy time though when they are awake to compensate and give them neck strength.


This is recommended here to . I always laid mine down on there backs just the way I liked to lay them , trouble was as they began to move I would always find them turned over with there knees tucked up and there bottoms stuck up in the air 😄
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Back was a no-no when my two were babies. Sides or tummy (for medical reasons tummy only for Maraynne- and she would still be tummy only, one of the medical exceptions they have now to back sleeping).
> 
> And now they are put down at the foot of the bed, using basinett blankets or folded cot blankets. GLad I found that out as I can knit a couple of heavier open blankets in a smaller size for winter. Had thought that the small ones only had a few months use but not now.


Margaret... this link is interesting. It seems that since the 1990s SIDS has been reduced by 80%

http://www.sidsandkids.org/safe-sleeping/about-sids-and-kids-safe-sleeping/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice mitts. I used to always put stings on the mitts I knit but got scolded fr donating to the school like that :roll: we always had them like that as kids & also my kids, never heard of a problem. I always make a half-hitch thought the coats hanging loop & then thread them through the sleeves so no danger of getting tangled.


Blankets with holes and strings on our mitts......makes you wonder how any of us survived childhood! :roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are the figures on the blanket? --- sam


I can see an elephant.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, better get supper on the table.
> We made 149 pies this afternoon, there was maybe 20 people there so it was a pretty busy afternoon.


It certainly sounds like it! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's exactly what I did but. Was scolded by btw the school & on KP & told it was a choking hazard. Amazing Us & our children survived :roll:


Great minds!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Cast on the 2nd mitt tonight and watched a movie with Greg and Gage. Cast off and sewed in ends just 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Will make the pink pair tomorrow. Then the strings to attach them together. I remember my Granny making them for us as kids.


Wow, do you knit fast! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky was saying that the other day- so somehow need to keep the sun off them while keeping a good air flow going. And keeping sun off them is especially important down here.


I bought a shade cover thing for our buggy from Amazon when DS was taking Caitlin to Majorca. It's made of some dark coloured, lightweight fabric which is also meant to keep the UVA rays out and it works like a blackout shade too, so is good for letting them nap.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back was a no-no when my two were babies. Sides or tummy (for medical reasons tummy only for Maraynne- and she would still be tummy only, one of the medical exceptions they have now to back sleeping).
> 
> And now they are put down at the foot of the bed, using basinett blankets or folded cot blankets. GLad I found that out as I can knit a couple of heavier open blankets in a smaller size for winter. Had thought that the small ones only had a few months use but not now.


Luke had a divider thing that went across the cot to make it shorter. He also didn't have blankets, instead he was in a sleeping bag that fastened at his shoulders (with his arms out).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning. Wow, I'm very glad that we got those at risk trees fixed and out of our yard because a strong wind and rain storm came through here last night and is still looming today with possible more high winds tonight. A roadway called the Skyway that goes around Lake Michigan is closed due to the high winds and blown debris. I'll be staying in most of the day. I have some work to do to get ready for a transition meeting at 7:30 a.m. so today is a great day for that.

I was busy yesterday getting some things cleaned up around here and going out to get some shopping done before the Veteran's Day sales ended. I'm going to try to do the flannel scarves with crochet edgings for daughters and DIL.
I've seen patterns with less material so purchased 1-1/3 yards of each of the colors. I'll be spending the weekend on these.

http://thecrochetcrowd.com/crocheted-edge-flannel-scarf/

I get my hair cut and permed this Friday and the salon is next door to my LYS and favorite lunch place so will be stopping in those places also.

Mel, love the mittens--you need to be on a speed-knitter video; do you knit continental style?

Bonnie, wish I was nearby to buy some of your pies. I don't mind baking my own for Thanksgiving, but purchasing them from while donating to a good cause is a good alternative. I hope you all had some chairs to sit on while pealing all those apples!

Fan - welcome back; your garden is lovely. I'm hoping that I can get something as beautiful going for our front area this Spring. Sorry about the emotional trials while moving your relative, but it's time that someone else takes over. It's important that we know our limitations.

Julie - Ringo has some handsome relatives. I need to get a recent photo of my brother's Corgi to share.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Wow, I'm very glad that we got those at risk trees fixed and out of our yard because a strong wind and rain storm came through here last night and is still looming today with possible more high winds tonight. A roadway called the Skyway that goes around Lake Michigan is closed due to the high winds and blown debris. I'll be staying in most of the day. I have some work to do to get ready for a transition meeting at 7:30 a.m. so today is a great day for that.
> 
> I was busy yesterday getting some things cleaned up around here and going out to get some shopping done before the Veteran's Day sales ended. I'm going to try to do the flannel scarves with crochet edgings for daughters and DIL.
> I've seen patterns with less material so purchased 1-1/3 yards of each of the colors. I'll be spending the weekend on these.
> ...


That would be lovely to see.
Sounds like your winter is getting close.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be lovely to see.
> Sounds like your winter is getting close.


This past week has been the start of some colder weather, but we haven't had a hard frost yet so it's been pretty good so far. Predictions are for a very cold and snowy winter! For me, January and February are the worst because all the hustle and bustle of the holidays is over and I can take only so much hibernating (I love the first 6 weeks or so, then I'm antsy). I like to take a get-away in February and March each year even it's an 8 hour drive south where it will usually be about 50 degrees warmer than here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would think that price would be a real deal! Wish I was close enough to order them....love a good apple pie.  I don't make my own pie crust (never got the knack for that) so use premade crusts.


Bonnie7591 said:


> They are sold, people pre-order, they are frozen for later pickup or could be picked up today. My friend ordered 5 for her Dad as a Christmas gift.
> One of the local restaurants buys 25 every time we make them.
> We only made Macintosh apple pie this time, sometimes we do Saskatoon or Blueberry depending on supply & demand but mostly apple go over best. I've never asked how much they make on each pie. They charge $10 but they are big pies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look so good! I wish I had your speed knitting.


gagesmom said:


> Cast on the 2nd mitt tonight and watched a movie with Greg and Gage. Cast off and sewed in ends just 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Will make the pink pair tomorrow. Then the strings to attach them together. I remember my Granny making them for us as kids.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....I will have to look for the colored bubble wrap. That is so funny. Hope it made you laugh as much as I am laughing. Sorry to hear about the fridge being too big...or may I should say that the area wasn't squared properly. What a pain to have to wait for the smaller one until Monday. Are you able to at least use the oversize fridge until the smaller one is delivered?


Railyn said:


> Last week, our 5 year old refrigerator gave up. The freezer part was still cold but the refrigerator part was warm. We have had no end of trouble with this refrig so it was an easy decision to replace it. So, we went to the appliance store and bought a beautiful new refrigerator. It was delivered today and wouldn't you know that it was not fit in the hole. The hole is not perfectly even so there is one spot that is about 1/4 of an inch too narrow. We marched ourselves back to the store and exchanged it for a slightly smaller refrigerator. Yes, we measured the opening before we got the first one but we happened to measure it at a wide point. Too make the story worse, it will be Monday before they can come get the too big one and replace it. I can't even walk in the kitchen. The kitchen is small to begin with and a big refrigerator in the middle is too much for this fluffy lady.
> For Gwen, today I saw bubble wrap in pink and green. Thought of you immediately.
> Be nice to each other and have fun.
> Marilyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Sam.


thewren said:


> i can understand the mixed feelings but i hope you and stuart can rest in the knowledge of the good you have done and now it is someone elses turn. both of you - do something nice for yourselves. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If shopping for Christmas I always try to shop early; can not stand the crowds. DH on the other hand likes to do his shopping on Christmas Eve! That would totally stress me out to wait to the last minute. The past few years though I have mostly made our gifts.


Swedenme said:


> That's why we went yesterday , son had day off and with it being the middle of the week and still a bit to go before Christmas it wouldn't be busy busy
> 
> Hope you are feeling better Joy
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder if you could just put a loop on one side of the glove/mitt and a button just inside the sleeve of the jacket/coat rather than a long string. That way the glove/mitt could be attached but not anywhere near the neck area. Of course, if a gift for someone you wouldn't have access to the coat/jacket but could supply the buttons with directions of what to do to the recipient.


darowil said:


> We don't really need them here- but I can't work out how they can choke on them if they are running around the back of the neck and especially if atached to the coat in some way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here....times change don't they.


Railyn said:


> When my children were young, I knit mittens and put a cord on them. I ran the cord up the sleeve of their jacket. All 4 of them survived childhood and are now parents themselves. I didn't like lost mittens. One sock is bad enough but when you add mittens to the mix it was too much. Each child had several pairs of mittens and could change them as they got wet or cold. Guess when I was a mother of young children we didn't worry so much about things like cords on mittens or holes in blankets. Somehow they lived. I don't mean to sound sarcastic but I was more concerned that the kids were warm, dry, well fed, etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Margaret.


darowil said:


> It's hard because of course you want as many kids as possible to survive and more survive now than used to. But we don't want to stop everything either.
> My feeling is the things that are big killers (or cause a lot of harm relatively often) that can easily be addressed should be (hence my strong stance on non-solid blankets as it seeems to be a major killer) but for those that very occasionally cause problems- like holes in blankets or strings on mittens- leave them be as very unlikely to cause a problem. If the parents want to be so fussy thats up to them but lets not force everyone else to follow them. And let the parents who do want strings on the mittens have them. And we can't get rid of all risks no matter how hard we try.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD came home from classes late afternoon to share the news that a student on campus was kidnapped the previous night as she went to her car in one of the parking lots. The kidnapper jumped in the passenger side of her car and forced her to drive to an ATM machine where fortunately she was able to escape. And, fortunately they caught the guy. We make sure DD has a can of pepper spray in her car but sure wish it was possible for Sydney to always be with her at night. He may be a woozy but his size is very intimidating. She said she feels much saver when he is with her too. Thank goodness the young woman that was kidnapped was not injured and is safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the scarves; wonder if you could do the same with fleece; don't see why not. I had never seen the skip blad for the rotary cutter either. Will have to look for that.

Today I have a doctor's appointment; first time back since starting the Orencia. I'm also taking my stepDD's soon to be MIL to lunch. Haven't met her and thought it would be nice to do so before the wedding on Sat.

Other than that don't have too many "have to do-s" today. Well, except for the daily straightening. Oh yes, almost forgot...oldest DD is out of town on business and I get to take oldest DGD to induction into the National Honor Society tonight. She is in 10th grade and is 3rd in her class. High school is big; at least 1200 students. I'm very proud of her.

Just notice the time and I need to get dressed so I can get my running around done. Will TTYL. {{{Hugs}}}


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Wow, I'm very glad that we got those at risk trees fixed and out of our yard because a strong wind and rain storm came through here last night and is still looming today with possible more high winds tonight. A roadway called the Skyway that goes around Lake Michigan is closed due to the high winds and blown debris. I'll be staying in most of the day. I have some work to do to get ready for a transition meeting at 7:30 a.m. so today is a great day for that.
> 
> I was busy yesterday getting some things cleaned up around here and going out to get some shopping done before the Veteran's Day sales ended. I'm going to try to do the flannel scarves with crochet edgings for daughters and DIL.
> I've seen patterns with less material so purchased 1-1/3 yards of each of the colors. I'll be spending the weekend on these.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

When I had my son 47 yrs. ago, you weren't to put them on their backs. Sure someone else has already said this. My cousin's daughter's baby had to wear a helmet as his head got so misshapen from lying on his back. I'll have to go back and re-read Darowil's post from her daughter so I make sure I am up on the latest. Kate, I agree. I wonder how we ever survived. In fact I wouldn't have been here if mom had taken me with her in the car the time she and her friends were in an accident and she was thrown out of the car and it rolled on top of her. In fact, amazing she made it. She was only left with a huge scar on her left knee and funny thing is, I have a huge scar on my right knee. No car seats for babies/children or seat belts for adults.

Bonnie, isn't it something how things change. I was thinking of knitting those strings for the grandchildren. Think now I'll buy those clips for the mittens. They are too big I guess for a problem, but hey, kids get playing and rough and you never know. I hadn't thought of the strings through the arms as a strangling threat. Thought I was pretty aware, but that just caught me off guard too. Hope they scolded you kindly as it was so thoughtful of you. Wow, we'll just call you the Pie Ninja. Fantastic and I'll bet they are some wonderful pies as I believe the women in your area are famous for their crafts, baking and cooking, according to my aunt.

Gagesmom, I'm working on my mitts too. Just following the instructions for the thumb and trusting I am interpreting them correctly. :shock: :shock: So much of my problem is misinterpreting the way things are written or just plain interpreting them wrong. :roll: Sounds like you sure have the mittens down. I am loving these Hedgehog mittens. A real challenge for the hands but just soooooooo cute.

Kate, the sleeping bag sounds like a good solution to the blanket problem.

Julie, love the photos of Ringo's relatives. They are all gorgeous and love each one's difference. Don't know which one I would pick, each so cute.

Fan, beautiful garden. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Rookie, I agree that it was great that you had those trees taken down with that wind. It is quite serious and often deadly. Guess that is headed our way, so thanks for the heads up.
Oooh, like that flannel scarf. Nice idea for a quick gift. Still takes time to crochet around but the middle is done.:wink: I like your idea of going south in the winter. All the rest of nature does it!!!!

I had a lovely lunch with my friend. Her job at the prison is fantastic and I am so shocked.:shock: I was waiting for her to tell me how hard it is but the students, she doesn't call them inmates, love her classes. She said some of them are amazing writers and she loves that she is teaching writing in addition to reading. She is teaching math also and that is not her forte, but is quickly becoming one. I am just so thrilled for her. She had me laughing and with tears in my eyes. God had a path prepared for her and I can tell she is now there. I thought she wouldn't be as happy but at least would have better pay and benefits, but she is flying. This is not one of the prisons with the hardest prisoners, thank goodness. They would love her to come to that one but she told me "NO Way!" Thank goodness. It had been so long since we had been together that we basically gave each other just outlines of what had gone on with us. Just too much has happened in the interim and it will probably be a long time till we meet again since we now live so far apart.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the link to the scarves; wonder if you could do the same with fleece; don't see why not. I had never seen the skip blad for the rotary cutter either. Will have to look for that.
> 
> Today I have a doctor's appointment; first time back since starting the Orencia. I'm also taking my stepDD's soon to be MIL to lunch. Haven't met her and thought it would be nice to do so before the wedding on Sat.
> 
> ...


Bravo & Congratulations on the DGD's induction into the National Honor Society. That is wonderful in such a large class. You'd better not wear buttons as you'd burst them all off. Please send her Congratulations from Upstate NY. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Isn't it frustrating to buy expensive appliances which used to be a lifetime purchase die so soon - we have an old fridge in our pump house that my in-laws bought used in the 50's that was still working when we quit using it about 10 years ago but the new ones life expectance is 5 yrs.Our washing machine died this summer after only 8 yrs, the previous one had lasted 25, DH was so mad he told the dealer they should come with caster wheels so they could be moved in & out easier & a tipping fee certificate for the dump.

Hope you get your new fridge installed soon, no fun to have a mess in the kitchen to wiggle around.


Railyn said:


> Last week, our 5 year old refrigerator gave up. The freezer part was still cold but the refrigerator part was warm. We have had no end of trouble with this refrig so it was an easy decision to replace it. So, we went to the appliance store and bought a beautiful new refrigerator. It was delivered today and wouldn't you know that it was not fit in the hole. The hole is not perfectly even so there is one spot that is about 1/4 of an inch too narrow. We marched ourselves back to the store and exchanged it for a slightly smaller refrigerator. Yes, we measured the opening before we got the first one but we happened to measure it at a wide point. Too make the story worse, it will be Monday before they can come get the too big one and replace it. I can't even walk in the kitchen. The kitchen is small to begin with and a big refrigerator in the middle is too much for this fluffy lady.
> For Gwen, today I saw bubble wrap in pink and green. Thought of you immediately.
> Be nice to each other and have fun.
> Marilyn


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD came home from classes late afternoon to share the news that a student on campus was kidnapped the previous night as she went to her car in one of the parking lots. The kidnapper jumped in the passenger side of her car and forced her to drive to an ATM machine where fortunately she was able to escape. And, fortunately they caught the guy. We make sure DD has a can of pepper spray in her car but sure wish it was possible for Sydney to always be with her at night. He may be a woozy but his size is very intimidating. She said she feels much saver when he is with her too. Thank goodness the young woman that was kidnapped was not injured and is safe.


Oh No Gwen. How awful and thank goodness she escaped as who knows what would have happened to her. We just had a lady robbed at 5:15pm at the Target parking lot where I just was. Crime is getting so bad. I remember when I moved back from Germany, seeing the difference in the feeling of safety. Everyone needs a Sydney. So thankful the young lady is ok physically, but I'm sure emotionally she is really not recovered at all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> fresh warm apple pie with a slice of really sharp chedddar on top - heaven --- sam


I like the warm apple pie but with ice cream. My mom used to eat. It with cheese


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow Bonnie I'm thinking you will be dreaming about pies tonight , hope you sell them all
> Sonja


They were all sold but 10 before we made them. Poeple buy them as a donation to the church & they get a great pie from the deal. So much better with fresh apples than that canned filling, if that's what I had to eat for apple pie there would be no temptation for me at all. On second thought maybe that's what I should be making


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have trouble with the recommendation of putting a baby on it's back to sleep. All I can think is if they vomit they will aspirated & choke. I always laid babies on their side when I cared for them.


darowil said:


> This is the paedetrican going by what the recommendations are here. She is going to be an interesting mix- she is not a fussy worrying person but has seen the worst that can happen to kids and so is all too aware of what might happen. And nor am I-never have been and never will be. Now the Father-to-be might be a different case but he listens to his wife so should be OK.
> 
> My response to Julie was intended to show that there is a place for blankets with holes in them -and while a very occasional child might die from a hole in the blanket more die from no holes in blankets.
> So when I hear people saying must have solid blankets I feel that putting the other side of the argument is necessary. People need to know both sides before they can make a decision. In fact what appears to be two major causes of SIDS are impacted by solid blankets- overheating and suffocation. And both of these are greatly reduced if open weave blankets are used.
> And another major one is addressed by putting all babies on their backs to sleep (unless medical contra indications exist and then the paediatricians will tell you what to do instead). Now that is one I will take some getting used to!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We don't really need them here- but I can't work out how they can choke on them if they are running around the back of the neck and especially if atached to the coat in some way.


Exactly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I watched a programme about babies and over heating , and it was shocking to see how quickly they could become way to hot especially when wrapped in blankets and placed in buggies /strollers . It showed you how the temperature could build up to be a lot hotter in a buggie when out even in weak sunshine
> And in the summer when people put a blanket over the hood part to block out the sun were basically cranking up the heat to unbearable temperatures inside the buggies


Wow, I knew about cars overheating but had never thought about buggies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I watched a programme about babies and over heating , and it was shocking to see how quickly they could become way to hot especially when wrapped in blankets and placed in buggies /strollers . It showed you how the temperature could build up to be a lot hotter in a buggie when out even in weak sunshine
> And in the summer when people put a blanket over the hood part to block out the sun were basically cranking up the heat to unbearable temperatures inside the buggies


I saw that same show & was also amazed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's hard because of course you want as many kids as possible to survive and more survive now than used to. But we don't want to stop everything either.
> My feeling is the things that are big killers (or cause a lot of harm relatively often) that can easily be addressed should be (hence my strong stance on non-solid blankets as it seeems to be a major killer) but for those that very occasionally cause problems- like holes in blankets or strings on mittens- leave them be as very unlikely to cause a problem. If the parents want to be so fussy thats up to them but lets not force everyone else to follow them. And let the parents who do want strings on the mittens have them. And we can't get rid of all risks no matter how hard we try.


Exactly, my DH says the only way some people think to keep kids safe is for them to sit on the couch. No wonder they are teenagers & know nothing about life skills. When DH was young his dad worked checking oil wells making sure the pumps kept running, DH & his brother went with him & learned how to fix many things. Now that would never be allowed. DH took our kids out on the farm & now the GS. Amazing how much they learn to fix.
There were recently 3 kids who died by falling into a semi load of canola & suffocating, while a terrible tradgedy, it was an accident. Since then there have been several articles in the news about how farm children must be kept away from all the farming operations to be safe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam, it's going to be great to have our Saturday's back to ourselves after so many years. Feeling drained emotionally and physically today so didn't do much except enjoy the sunshine and gorgeous scents from the roses outback. Cheers Fan


Fan, I sure understand your physical & emotional exhaustion. I've been there several times in my life and it sounds like you have had years of this. It will take time to recover and I know you will still be emotionally involved. Thank goodness you have your gorgeous garden as a sanctuary. Nothing like being in nature. Just take time now for you and DH and know that it takes a while to come back. You won't regret all you have done but now enjoy life when you get some energy back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Time to get back to the mittens. I just think these mittens are the cutest things ever, the Hedgehog mittens. Sure is time consuming and fiddly but so worth it. Can't wait to see the thumb developing. Perhaps I should take a picture and ask a few questions to make sure I am doing it right since I don't want another fiasco like the last try. :roll: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD came home from classes late afternoon to share the news that a student on campus was kidnapped the previous night as she went to her car in one of the parking lots. The kidnapper jumped in the passenger side of her car and forced her to drive to an ATM machine where fortunately she was able to escape. And, fortunately they caught the guy. We make sure DD has a can of pepper spray in her car but sure wish it was possible for Sydney to always be with her at night. He may be a woozy but his size is very intimidating. She said she feels much saver when he is with her too. Thank goodness the young woman that was kidnapped was not injured and is safe.


What a scary situation, so glad the girl could get away & the man was caught.
Too many kooks in the world today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, congratuations to your GD, what an accomplishment! Does she have a plan for after high school, sounds like she could pursue anything she dreams of. I have seen the rotary cutters thst leave holes on several sites, Nancy's Notions for one & also EBay if you can't find one locally. I was thinking of getting one but haven't done so yet.

Rookie, glad the trees were down before the big storm. Thanks for the link to the flannel scarf, I've bookmarked it to have a better look when I get time.

Daralene, I'm glad you had a great visit with your friend & that she is doing well with the new job. Looking forward to seeing your mitts. Maybe after Christmas I will get the pattern & give them a try.

Julie, great photos of Ringos relatives, ey sure are sturdy little dogs. DS said last night he is going Turesday when he gets off work to pick up his puppy. I'm sure the GKs will be in heaven with a little one around when DS is away working. I wish we could have got it in the spring but what will be will be.

I ran out of yarn on the scarf I was making, was using up some stash. I will have to look next time I get to the city & see if I can find some close enough, otherwise I may have to take the ribbing off the outside & use a slightly different color & call it a design element, lol.

I started another sweater for GD last night, just because. I bought a book with the pattern when the designers were starting out so need to try more patterns in the book. It's the same book I did square for the KAP blankets last year.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lush-5

The nice thing about the patterns by these designers is they all go from baby to XL adult so you have lots of options

Well, must go, went to town yesterday for haircut & the lady had forgot she was closed yesterday so it's this morning, talk later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This past week has been the start of some colder weather, but we haven't had a hard frost yet so it's been pretty good so far. Predictions are for a very cold and snowy winter! For me, January and February are the worst because all the hustle and bustle of the holidays is over and I can take only so much hibernating (I love the first 6 weeks or so, then I'm antsy). I like to take a get-away in February and March each year even it's an 8 hour drive south where it will usually be about 50 degrees warmer than here.


In the Northern Hemisphere you are lucky having Thanksgiving (for the Canadians and those of the USA) and Christmas to get you through some of the dark patches of winter. Plus Hogmanay (for Kate) and the New Year, eventually followed by Valentines and Easter- the ritual is all geared for the northern winter- here it is so topsy turvy, trying to cook a feast in unbearable heat, Easter at Harvest time. It is only very recently that Matariki the Maori New Year has started being celebrated in late June early July, to give us some focus to the cold dark days.
No solution for Spring- except the fireworks of Guy Fawkes, which has no real relevance to us at all.
I am glad you have the prospect of getting away when you need it, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD came home from classes late afternoon to share the news that a student on campus was kidnapped the previous night as she went to her car in one of the parking lots. The kidnapper jumped in the passenger side of her car and forced her to drive to an ATM machine where fortunately she was able to escape. And, fortunately they caught the guy. We make sure DD has a can of pepper spray in her car but sure wish it was possible for Sydney to always be with her at night. He may be a woozy but his size is very intimidating. She said she feels much saver when he is with her too. Thank goodness the young woman that was kidnapped was not injured and is safe.


Oh boy, you don't need the stress of worrying about something like that- so glad it was not Hannah, as you say pity she can't have Sydney with her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I had my son 47 yrs. ago, you weren't to put them on their backs. Sure someone else has already said this. My cousin's daughter's baby had to wear a helmet as his head got so misshapen from lying on his back. I'll have to go back and re-read Darowil's post from her daughter so I make sure I am up on the latest. Kate, I agree. I wonder how we ever survived. In fact I wouldn't have been here if mom had taken me with her in the car the time she and her friends were in an accident and she was thrown out of the car and it rolled on top of her. In fact, amazing she made it. She was only left with a huge scar on her left knee and funny thing is, I have a huge scar on my right knee. No car seats for babies/children or seat belts for adults.
> 
> Bonnie, isn't it something how things change. I was thinking of knitting those strings for the grandchildren. Think now I'll buy those clips for the mittens. They are too big I guess for a problem, but hey, kids get playing and rough and you never know. I hadn't thought of the strings through the arms as a strangling threat. Thought I was pretty aware, but that just caught me off guard too. Hope they scolded you kindly as it was so thoughtful of you. Wow, we'll just call you the Pie Ninja. Fantastic and I'll bet they are some wonderful pies as I believe the women in your area are famous for their crafts, baking and cooking, according to my aunt.
> 
> ...


I am biased! Very partial to Corgis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, congratuations to your GD, what an accomplishment! Does she have a plan for after high school, sounds like she could pursue anything she dreams of. I have seen the rotary cutters thst leave holes on several sites, Nancy's Notions for one & also EBay if you can't find one locally. I was thinking of getting one but haven't done so yet.
> 
> Rookie, glad the trees were down before the big storm. Thanks for the link to the flannel scarf, I've bookmarked it to have a better look when I get time.
> 
> ...


The Corgi should be really robust, in days gone by they were expected to keep the occasional wolf from the cattle.
Hopefully puppy will housetrain quickly- I did it with Rufus very quickly- positive reinforcement and a sea of newspaper!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Got a pm from Carmen she has gotten a new phone and should be on in a few hours. Hopefully with the time difference this is still accurate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Got a pm from Carmen she has gotten a new phone and should be on in a few hours. Hopefully with the time difference this is still accurate.


Carmen?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, sorry you have to wait so long for new fridge.
Gwen, congratulations for DD MAKING honor society.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Carmen?


Auto correct strokes again Caren


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the link to the scarves; wonder if you could do the same with fleece; don't see why not. I had never seen the skip blad for the rotary cutter either. Will have to look for that.
> 
> Today I have a doctor's appointment; first time back since starting the Orencia. I'm also taking my stepDD's soon to be MIL to lunch. Haven't met her and thought it would be nice to do so before the wedding on Sat.
> 
> ...


It will definitely work with fleece too. I found the rotary cutter on line and will let you know how well it works. I saw some today that are meant for paper but cloth is included in the description. They were a lot less, but I'm not sure if they'd be sharp enough. I'm told the rotary blades are dangerous, so be careful with whatever you use.

Congrats on being part of the National Honor Society celebration/induction. It is a big deal and you are rightfully very proud. It will be nice to meet the soon to be in-laws. We've been extremely lucky in the in-law department.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I had a lovely lunch with my friend. Her job at the prison is fantastic and I am so shocked.:shock: I was waiting for her to tell me how hard it is but the students, she doesn't call them inmates, love her classes. She said some of them are amazing writers and she loves that she is teaching writing in addition to reading. She is teaching math also and that is not her forte, but is quickly becoming one. I am just so thrilled for her. She had me laughing and with tears in my eyes. God had a path prepared for her and I can tell she is now there. I thought she wouldn't be as happy but at least would have better pay and benefits, but she is flying. This is not one of the prisons with the hardest prisoners, thank goodness. They would love her to come to that one but she told me "NO Way!" Thank goodness. It had been so long since we had been together that we basically gave each other just outlines of what had gone on with us. Just too much has happened in the interim and it will probably be a long time till we meet again since we now live so far apart.


That's the wonderful thing about good friendships; no matter how much the distance in place or time, they can start right back up at any time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Auto correct strokes again Caren


Oh golly- And I am immediately thinking of Don Carlo, and Escamillo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the wonderful thing about good friendships; no matter how much the distance in place or time, they can start right back up at any time!


They are the very best sort of friendships!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, my DH says the only way some people think to keep kids safe is for them to sit on the couch. No wonder they are teenagers & know nothing about life skills. When DH was young his dad worked checking oil wells making sure the pumps kept running, DH & his brother went with him & learned how to fix many things. Now that would never be allowed. DH took our kids out on the farm & now the GS. Amazing how much they learn to fix.
> There were recently 3 kids who died by falling into a semi load of canola & suffocating, while a terrible tradgedy, it was an accident. Since then there have been several articles in the news about how farm children must be kept away from all the farming operations to be safe.


When I think of all the accidents that I've survived, I'm surprised I'm still here. I've had haybales collapse on me while playing in "forts" and also fell into a bin of soy beans while playing hide and seek. I've not seen canola, but am assuming that it's small & round and would act very much like the soy beans as a kind of quick sand where you can't get yourself out of a deep bin of it. With so many siblings, we were fortunately (in these case) very rarely alone and we were there to save each other, but we've sure had some very close calls. Mom & Dad's second oldest boy drowned in a cow water drinking trough when he was just about 2. One of those cases where Mom thought Dad had him and Dad thought Mom had him and he just wandered off.

There's no telling when it's our time to go, but I believe you have to be a little bit of a fatalist otherwise, you'd be afraid of everything.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> .
> I am glad you have the prospect of getting away when you need it, Rookie!


That's the beauty of so many relatives; there are some of them who live in the warmer southern/western states that we can go visit. We have our choice of visiting Texas, Arkansas, Virginia, Florida, California and Tennessee.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When I think of all the accidents that I've survived, I'm surprised I'm still here. I've had haybales collapse on me while playing in "forts" and also fell into a bin of soy beans while playing hide and seek. With so many siblings, we were thankfully never alone and we were there to save each other, but we've sure had some very close calls. Mom & Dad's second oldest boy drowned in a cow trough when he was just about 2. One of those cases where Mom thought Dad had him and Dad thought Mom had him and he just wandered off.
> 
> There's no telling when it's our time to go, but I believe you have to be a little bit of a fatalist otherwise, you'd be afraid of everything.


Death and Taxes -the only certainties- isn't that the saying?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the beauty of so many relatives; there are some of them who live in the warmer southern/western states that we can go visit. We have our choice of visiting Texas, Arkansas, Virginia, Florida, California and Tennessee.


And all without the necessity of a passport!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And all without the necessity of a passport!


We do have passports, so not an issue -- and from what I'm understanding, it may become a requirement for travel within our US states sometime in the future. Just another way to keep track of comings and goings necessary I suppose to protect us all from terrorist attacks.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, a big thank you to those who have replied and given me support after our ordeal. I heard yesterday that SIL is finding her new home lovely and warm, and quiet as opposed to the cold uninsulated home beside the motorway she lived in for 48years.We have been caring for our elderly parents, then our SIL and Stus, brother, so it's been too many years really and yes now it's time for us to enjoy life again without the stress involved. Tending a garden and seeing things grow is good for wellbeing, with added advantage of picking fresh veges to eat too. Blessings and warm hugs to all, Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, my DH says the only way some people think to keep kids safe is for them to sit on the couch. No wonder they are teenagers & know nothing about life skills. When DH was young his dad worked checking oil wells making sure the pumps kept running, DH & his brother went with him & learned how to fix many things. Now that would never be allowed. DH took our kids out on the farm & now the GS. Amazing how much they learn to fix.
> There were recently 3 kids who died by falling into a semi load of canola & suffocating, while a terrible tradgedy, it was an accident. Since then there have been several articles in the news about how farm children must be kept away from all the farming operations to be safe.


Once an accident happens that's it , it's seen as a danger for ever more , yet some things that can be stopped parents don't seem to bother about here you here a good few times a year were a toddler has been found dead entangled in the cords from window blinds how this happens I can not imagine but why do they still have this type of blind in a toddler room ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Time to get back to the mittens. I just think these mittens are the cutest things ever, the Hedgehog mittens. Sure is time consuming and fiddly but so worth it. Can't wait to see the thumb developing. Perhaps I should take a picture and ask a few questions to make sure I am doing it right since I don't want another fiasco like the last try. :roll: :XD:


Cross my fingers that all goes right this time and you post a picture of your beautiful hedgehog mittens when they are complete 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a scary situation, so glad the girl could get away & the man was caught.
> Too many kooks in the world today.


Definitely a scary situation Gwen , I hope the girl fully recovers from her traumatic ordeal


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh golly- And I am immediately thinking of Don Carlo, and Escamillo!


I'm singing along ( well if I can call it singing ) 💃


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a big thank you to those who have replied and given me support after our ordeal. I heard yesterday that SIL is finding her new home lovely and warm, and quiet as opposed to the cold uninsulated home beside the motorway she lived in for 48years.We have been caring for our elderly parents, then our SIL and Stus, brother, so it's been too many years really and yes now it's time for us to enjoy life again without the stress involved. Tending a garden and seeing things grow is good for wellbeing, with added advantage of picking fresh veges to eat too. Blessings and warm hugs to all, Fan


Good morning Fan glad to hear your SIL is enjoying her new home and yes it definitely is time for you and your husband to enjoy life again . Hope you have a lovely stress free time for many years to come


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm singing along ( well if I can call it singing ) 💃


Sadly my copy of Carmen with Maria Callas has long since vanished.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saw that people weren't impressed with the Gansey. People just don't understand what an art it is.


I was thinking I must have read that wrong! How could they not be?! I think it's quite a feat and one I might not have the patience for...!

Ringo has a lovely family! I had not realized the Corgi population was so low. Good that someone is keeping the breed going. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was thinking I must have read that wrong! How could they not be?! I think it's quite a feat and one I might not have the patience for...!
> 
> Ringo has a lovely family! I had not realized the Corgi population was so low. Good that someone is keeping the breed going. :thumbup:


I think so too! It is rather sad that they are so at risk. They are having to use a lot of frozen semen, which brings in other problems- (like the temptation to inbreed)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I am almost always moved to pity for such people, Julie, for having to live inside that miserable personality all the time. That does not excuse unacceptable behavior but makes me grateful to have my own life, regardless of the difficulties or stresses I am called on to face.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I used to say that about nasty customers at the store--I'm done with those people, but they have to be with themselves all the time, and how miserable that must be! And the more obnoxious they got, the nicer I would be...drove 'em crazy.

Desert Joy, hope colitis settles soon.

Bonnie, that was a pie marathon! I hope lots of money comes in from them.

Marilynn, sorry about the fridge--ours died after only about 5 years as well and I was pretty mad about the poor quality. Our replacement so far is working well--hope this new one is worth the wait.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Canola is a very fine seed, much smaller than soybeans, about 1/2 the size of flax but round & acts like quicksand. We heard that the recent deaths occurred when the 3 kids fell in a semi while it was being unloaded & the person unloading didn't know they were even there. I'm thinking that one fell in & the other 2 tried to help with disastrous results. They were twins 10 yrs old & 12 yr old sister so not even little kids.

Sad about your older brother but could happen so easily. Devastating for your parents, I'm sure.
We certainly played in the bales & in Ontario used to walk across the beam in the big barn & jump in the loose hay. I'm surprised none of us got hurt. I certainly spent lots of time shoveling grain in bins as a teenager, now that would probably be condsidered child abuse! That's what the term Family Farm was all about, everybody in the family had to do their share & no one questioned it.



RookieRetiree said:


> When I think of all the accidents that I've survived, I'm surprised I'm still here. I've had haybales collapse on me while playing in "forts" and also fell into a bin of soy beans while playing hide and seek. I've not seen canola, but am assuming that it's small & round and would act very much like the soy beans as a kind of quick sand where you can't get yourself out of a deep bin of it. With so many siblings, we were fortunately (in these case) very rarely alone and we were there to save each other, but we've sure had some very close calls. Mom & Dad's second oldest boy drowned in a cow water drinking trough when he was just about 2. One of those cases where Mom thought Dad had him and Dad thought Mom had him and he just wandered off.
> 
> There's no telling when it's our time to go, but I believe you have to be a little bit of a fatalist otherwise, you'd be afraid of everything.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think so too! It is rather sad that they are so at risk. They are having to use a lot of frozen semen, which brings in other problems- (like the temptation to inbreed)


Are they so at risk in New Zealand because they aren't popular Julie , I know they are not a popular choice her in the uk at the moment , but in America they are still a popular dog


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> So good to hear about Donmaur- better news than I was expecting to hear about her.


Yes! I had thought about her just the other day as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> We don't really need them here- but I can't work out how they can choke on them if they are running around the back of the neck and especially if atached to the coat in some way.


I used the cords with my kids and knitted the mittens for the GC the same way. I also told DD that I used to pin the cord to the back of the coat just in case the child was a "tugger" (this was after she managed to lose a pair by doing just that, even with the cord! She pulled them all the way out).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a big thank you to those who have replied and given me support after our ordeal. I heard yesterday that SIL is finding her new home lovely and warm, and quiet as opposed to the cold uninsulated home beside the motorway she lived in for 48years.We have been caring for our elderly parents, then our SIL and Stus, brother, so it's been too many years really and yes now it's time for us to enjoy life again without the stress involved. Tending a garden and seeing things grow is good for wellbeing, with added advantage of picking fresh veges to eat too. Blessings and warm hugs to all, Fan


I'm glad your SIL is settling happily into her new home.

You sound like you have had a life like my Mom. When I was a child both my grandfathers, in their 80's, lived with us, after we moved to Saskatchewan my step-Dads mom lived with us for 2 years until she was so sick she had to go into Hospital. Mom only had 10 years of her life without having parents/in-laws to care for & she was sick for 3 of those.

People who do all that definitely earn their place in heaven & you certainly deserve to enjoy your free time now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Once an accident happens that's it , it's seen as a danger for ever more , yet some things that can be stopped parents don't seem to bother about here you here a good few times a year were a toddler has been found dead entangled in the cords from window blinds how this happens I can not imagine but why do they still have this type of blind in a toddler room ?


I have old blinds in my livingroom with cords but keep them tied up when the GKs are here. I certainly wouldn't have them in the bedrooms, that's just playing with fire! You have heard the say, " and they reproduce? ". Some are just too stupid to be blessed with children.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, need to get moving, I want to make cabbage rolls this afternoon. I make my electric roaster full & then divided them into meal sized containers & freeze. I nay have to make the big mess once & we get lots of meals.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are they so at risk in New Zealand because they aren't popular Julie , I know they are not a popular choice her in the uk at the moment , but in America they are still a popular dog


They were over-popular back in Elizabeth's early years on the throne- I think people got tired of seeing them, and went for more 'exotic' breeds. There was one year recently in the UK where there were only 14 Cardigan Corgis registered. I would love to have another Corgi after Ringo, but could well end up having to bring one in from Australia.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love making many dinners from same batch. Cranberry chicken from last night should make three dinners and a lunch.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Rookie, glad those trees are no longer a worry. We had some crazy wind the other night too, and one of the neighbors' trees lost a branch in our yard (not too big, luckily); a couple of the other ones are hanging precariously. :roll: If they don't get out there to them in the next day or so I will get them (the tree is just on their side of the property line). I've been wishing they would take out that tree for years. Maybe they will now.

Daralene, I'm happy to hear that your friend has found a place to shine. I think that many people, once they learn to express themselves in writing, really embrace it--it's a wonderful thing. I also know that writing (esp. poetry) seems to flourish in prison. It makes sense to me, since poetry is the most intense form of writing (IMHO) and prison is likewise intense.

Fan, sending big hugs for you. I know that had to be emotionally draining for you.

Congrats to Gwen's GD! She obviously takes after her smart grandmother. :mrgreen: And glad to hear the young lady was safe. Scary stuff.

Need to finish catching up!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, I am back again. It was a hard day yesterday getting our SIL moved but we got there eventually. Her friends from Matamata got a huge shock to see how I'll she is, but I managed to keep busy with final cleaning and keep emotions in control. Hubby and I were both very tired last night and hit the hay early. We got a call to say the carrier co. who were supposed to unpack everything didn't do so, just dumped it all inside the house and left. So the folks down there had to do it themselves for her. Lilian is her own worst enemy, she smokes a lot, has anxiety attacks from being una Le to breathe, so smokes to calm herself, very overweight too. She's very stubborn and if you say anything you get your head chewed off.
> Stuart and I have cared for both she and her recently deceased husband, for quite a few years, so it's good now to step back from it, although huge mixed feelings right now. So pleased you all like my rise garden via Julie, It's my place of sanctuary when life's troubled need distressing. My secret weapon is good old sheep pellets, water and sunshine and voila nature does her thing. This year has been fantastic so far with my garden.Blessings to you all for reading my outpouring. Cheers Fan


So glad that you are back Fan, hopefully you will be able to relax and get back into a routine that works for you. 
Not good that the packing company didn't do it the full job, but glad that you didn't have to do the unpacking. 
Your garden is lovely, my poor roses are in winter mode now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It will definitely work with fleece too. I found the rotary cutter on line and will let you know how well it works.


This is intriguing--I'm already thinking of possibilities!



RookieRetiree said:


> We do have passports, so not an issue -- and from what I'm understanding, it may become a requirement for travel within our US states sometime in the future. Just another way to keep track of comings and goings necessary I suppose to protect us all from terrorist attacks.


Here, the issue is with the driver's licenses, as our state gives them to undocumented immigrants, which renders them "unacceptable" to federal facilities (which includes airports). I have never had a passport and really don't want to have to get one, but it looks as if I might. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Corgi should be really robust, in days gone by they were expected to keep the occasional wolf from the cattle.
> Hopefully puppy will housetrain quickly- I did it with Rufus very quickly- positive reinforcement and a sea of newspaper!


And dachshunds are so very tenacious because they were bred for going down badger holes. I certainly wouldn't want to take on a badger on his home turf! :shock: I did find that Slinky was pretty easy to train, and the mix of beagle/doxie I had was super smart!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Corgi is almost on the endangered list.


We have quite a few here, even a breeder fairly local, who knew, I had not seen very many at all until I moved here. The ranchers here do use them as cattle dogs, so maybe that is why there are so many here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Canola is a very fine seed, much smaller than soybeans, about 1/2 the size of flax but round & acts like quicksand. We heard that the recent deaths occurred when the 3 kids fell in a semi while it was being unloaded & the person unloading didn't know they were even there. I'm thinking that one fell in & the other 2 tried to help with disastrous results. They were twins 10 yrs old & 12 yr old sister so not even little kids.
> 
> Sad about your older brother but could happen so easily. Devastating for your parents, I'm sure.
> We certainly played in the bales & in Ontario used to walk across the beam in the big barn & jump in the loose hay. I'm surprised none of us got hurt. I certainly spent lots of time shoveling grain in bins as a teenager, now that would probably be condsidered child abuse! That's what the term Family Farm was all about, everybody in the family had to do their share & no one questioned it.


So true. I remember climbing up the side ladder in the silo to move the auger to siphon out the silage and I sure did my share of mucking out stalls and gutters behind the milking stantions plus running the manure spreader out in the fields. None of these are pleasant, but I don't remember ever giving anyone grief about it--it needed to be done so we did it. I suppose there are still young kids on the farms that still do these chores, but I really can't see my kids doing any of them; they are definitely citified!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Making cranberry chicken for supper. Colitis acting up Grr. But DH is having contractor replace water heater that broke. So maybe tomorrow can take real shower. Have been heating kettle and bathing in bathroom sink. Camping at home.
> Three sangha members are attending weekend retreat weekend of Dec. 18th at Deer Park, Thich Nhat Hahn's monastery in Escondido, CA. Yeah. I didn't get to go to ten day retreat in Oct. so this is special. Also it's my birthday weekend.


I hope that the colitis settles down quickly, and hopefully the new water heater replacement will go quickly also. 
Have a good weekend at your retreat when you go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie great snap of Ringos relatives. Such a lovely garden.
> 
> Gwen it did knit up a lot quicker then I had thought it would. I am planning on getting a few more balls and knitting them up for sale.
> 
> Cast on this afternoon for the first pair of mitts. For a 5 year bold boy in navy blue. Just cast off and sewed in ends.👍 They asked for black and I suggested navy blue. They also ordered a pair of pink ones for a seven year old girl. I am to make a crochet string to join the two mitts to go through the coat sleeves for both pairs.


Wow, those look great, that was really fast knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, better get supper on the table.
> We made 149 pies this afternoon, there was maybe 20 people there so it was a pretty busy afternoon.


 :shock: That is a lot of pie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's exactly what I did but. Was scolded by btw the school & on KP & told it was a choking hazard. Amazing Us & our children survived :roll:


It's amazing at all the various things that we are told now should have killed off the last several generations, who knew, I guess we were just ignorant, but hey, since we lived through it all, and thrived even, I guess that the saying "ignorance is bliss" fits us well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi said the same thing when i told her what we were discussing. i might add that she used a baby monitor that the baby laid on. --- sam



KateB said:


> Blankets with holes and strings on our mitts......makes you wonder how any of us survived childhood! :roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bravo & Congratulations on the DGD's induction into the National Honor Society. That is wonderful in such a large class. You'd better not wear buttons as you'd burst them all off. Please send her Congratulations from Upstate NY. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Congratulations to her from Scotland too. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In the Northern Hemisphere you are lucky having Thanksgiving (for the Canadians and those of the USA) and Christmas to get you through some of the dark patches of winter. Plus Hogmanay (for Kate) and the New Year, eventually followed by Valentines and Easter- the ritual is all geared for the northern winter- here it is so topsy turvy, trying to cook a feast in unbearable heat, Easter at Harvest time. It is only very recently that Matariki the Maori New Year has started being celebrated in late June early July, to give us some focus to the cold dark days.
> No solution for Spring- except the fireworks of Guy Fawkes, which has no real relevance to us at all.
> I am glad you have the prospect of getting away when you need it, Rookie!


Hadn't ever thought of it like that!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning Fan glad to hear your SIL is enjoying her new home and yes it definitely is time for you and your husband to enjoy life again . Hope you have a lovely stress free time for many years to come


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's hard because of course you want as many kids as possible to survive and more survive now than used to. But we don't want to stop everything either.
> My feeling is the things that are big killers (or cause a lot of harm relatively often) that can easily be addressed should be (hence my strong stance on non-solid blankets as it seeems to be a major killer) but for those that very occasionally cause problems- like holes in blankets or strings on mittens- leave them be as very unlikely to cause a problem. If the parents want to be so fussy thats up to them but lets not force everyone else to follow them. And let the parents who do want strings on the mittens have them. And we can't get rid of all risks no matter how hard we try.


I think that that is a very good way to put it and accurate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

things like this seem to be happening all too often on our college campuses. it's beginning to feel that one can be safe no where - even in your own home. very glad she was able to escape and the guy was caught - wish they would let me deal out the pusishment - i guarantee when i got done with him he would not do it again. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DD came home from classes late afternoon to share the news that a student on campus was kidnapped the previous night as she went to her car in one of the parking lots. The kidnapper jumped in the passenger side of her car and forced her to drive to an ATM machine where fortunately she was able to escape. And, fortunately they caught the guy. We make sure DD has a can of pepper spray in her car but sure wish it was possible for Sydney to always be with her at night. He may be a woozy but his size is very intimidating. She said she feels much saver when he is with her too. Thank goodness the young woman that was kidnapped was not injured and is safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD came home from classes late afternoon to share the news that a student on campus was kidnapped the previous night as she went to her car in one of the parking lots. The kidnapper jumped in the passenger side of her car and forced her to drive to an ATM machine where fortunately she was able to escape. And, fortunately they caught the guy. We make sure DD has a can of pepper spray in her car but sure wish it was possible for Sydney to always be with her at night. He may be a woozy but his size is very intimidating. She said she feels much saver when he is with her too. Thank goodness the young woman that was kidnapped was not injured and is safe.


That is so scary, I'm so glad that the girl got away and that they caught the guy. I agree, too bad Sydney can't go to class with her. 
Congrat on DGD, that is wonderful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you julie - i wan't to ask but was afraid to. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Carmen?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you really don't need to pay the taxes. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Death and Taxes -the only certainties- isn't that the saying?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - did you make the pillow in your avatar? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm singing along ( well if I can call it singing ) 💃


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

For theses looking for something for children's mitts I found clips at the dollar store. They clip to the coat and the mittens. I usually sewed the clip to the inside cuff as an extra caution for the clips not to be lost.
Bonnie a friend of mine used to get together with me for one or two pie making days . I would bring a bushel of one kind of apple and Cindy would bring a bushel of another kind. One would roll dough for awhile and the other would cut up apples and make the filling ,then we would both put pies together place them in freezer bags and split the pies between us. One year we made forty six pies ! Twenty three for each. She has moved out west sure miss our fun pie days together


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gwen congratulations for your GD ! That is awesome ! Enjoy your time watching get her certificate ! A very proud moment for some very hard work ! &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Beautiful fur babies Julie !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jeanette - we are "enjoying" the winds you are having - it is really blowing - gust to 50/55mph and it is about 58°. i cancelled my doctor appointment and reset it for monday - i just wasn't in the mood to face the weather - came home from heidi's and took a nap instead. need to get my days and nights back in order.

we used to play tag in the church attic - had we missed the stud we would have gone right through the plaster - it was about a thirty foot drop to the floor. it was pitch black up there but we were never scared. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And dachshunds are so very tenacious because they were bred for going down badger holes. I certainly wouldn't want to take on a badger on his home turf! :shock: I did find that Slinky was pretty easy to train, and the mix of beagle/doxie I had was super smart!


This of course is why they are long and narrow, with very strong digging paws- in the tan and black so loved of the Germans. Rufus very quickly learned that it was objectionable sleeping all night in the pong of a #2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - did you make the pillow in your avatar? --- sam


Yes I did Sam I made it last year and I ve started another one , hope to get 2 done for this Christmas 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have quite a few here, even a breeder fairly local, who knew, I had not seen very many at all until I moved here. The ranchers here do use them as cattle dogs, so maybe that is why there are so many here.


They are brilliant with the cattle- because of their 'heeling' instinct. they go for the hock. but are low enough to the ground to avoid the inevitable kick from the cow. They were bred with the Sheltie deliberately in the early 1900's before they were a show breed, to get the sheep herding instinct. I've seen a good corgi winded by a beligerent ram get up and straight back into the job of loading them onto the truck. This fellow was known as Mamba and many of the best Pembrokes here are descended from him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hadn't ever thought of it like that!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you julie - i wan't to ask but was afraid to. --- sam


I thought it worked out quite hilariously!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and you really don't need to pay the taxes. --- sam


You might end up spending a lot of time in very confined quarters, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Beautiful fur babies Julie !


They are well on the way to gaining Champion status- Bridget hangs onto the best show dogs- I was rather miffed that I was in effect sold a 'pet' at a show dog price.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> jeanette - we are "enjoying" the winds you are having - it is really blowing - gust to 50/55mph and it is about 58°. i cancelled my doctor appointment and reset it for monday - i just wasn't in the mood to face the weather - came home from heidi's and took a nap instead. need to get my days and nights back in order.
> 
> we used to play tag in the church attic - had we missed the stud we would have gone right through the plaster - it was about a thirty foot drop to the floor. it was pitch black up there but we were never scared. --- sam


a lot of the adventure has been taken out of a kid's life.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This of course is why they are long and narrow, with very strong digging paws- in the tan and black so loved of the Germans. Rufus very quickly learned that it was objectionable sleeping all night in the pong of a #2!!!!!!!!!!


Oh, yes, they are notorious diggers, so that's one thing we had to work on! Our doxie was a smooth red, but my mix was black and tan. I'll have to see if I can find a picture of them; Seamus (the mix) left me in 1998 and Slinky in 2010. I don't think I'll ever stop missing them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are well on the way to gaining Champion status- Bridget hangs onto the best show dogs- I was rather miffed that I was in effect sold a 'pet' at a show dog price.


So Is Ringo not a pure bred corgi ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, yes, they are notorious diggers, so that's one thing we had to work on! Our doxie was a smooth red, but my mix was black and tan. I'll have to see if I can find a picture of them; Seamus (the mix) left me in 1998 and Slinky in 2010. I don't think I'll ever stop missing them.


The last doxie I was at close quarters with, was nextdoor's (at the old house) miniature long haired black and tan, known as Loftie. I can vouch for his dogged tenacity. He had to be caged while Louise was at work. He never quit barking, and almost chewed through the heavy cyclone netting on his cage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So Is Ringo not a pure bred corgi ?


Oh yes, pure, but rather inbred- same sire three times in his pedigree- and Bridget likes dogs with regular and symetrical markings, whereas Ringo's blaze is a bit crooked- not strictly a fault with the Cardigan.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi said the same thing when i told her what we were discussing. i might add that she used a baby monitor that the baby laid on. --- sam


So did my two, called Angel something. DS#2 has a baby monitor for Caitlin with a screen on it so you can see her! It also tells you whether the room is too hot/cold, plays lullabies and flashes lights. :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> jeanette - we are "enjoying" the winds you are having - it is really blowing - gust to 50/55mph and it is about 58°. i cancelled my doctor appointment and reset it for monday - i just wasn't in the mood to face the weather - came home from heidi's and took a nap instead. need to get my days and nights back in order.
> 
> we used to play tag in the church attic - had we missed the stud we would have gone right through the plaster - it was about a thirty foot drop to the floor. it was pitch black up there but we were never scared. --- sam


We did the same in the basement of the town theater. The H.S. ran the theater after the owners had to give it up. Our homeroom teacher did all the ordering of movies (G rated of course) and the students would run the ticket sales, popcorn & pop concessions, clean up, projection room, etc. The bathrooms were in the basement so we'd have to go down there when working to clean up, etc. and if it was in between shows from afternoon to night, we'd play hide and seek down there. It was a very scary and freaky place and smelled of old popcorn oil and we could sometimes hear mice scurrying around. I would find an excuse to stay upstairs when I could; I didn't like that game; didn't even like having to go down there for the bathroom when I was there to see a movie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> So did my two, called Angel something. DS#2 has a baby monitor for Caitlin with a screen on it so you can see her! It also tells you whether the room is too hot/cold, plays lullabies and flashes lights. :shock:


Does it have battery back up, if the power fails?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does it have battery back up, if the power fails?


No doubt! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No doubt! :lol:


 :thumbup: lol.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Cast on the 2nd mitt tonight and watched a movie with Greg and Gage. Cast off and sewed in ends just 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Will make the pink pair tomorrow. Then the strings to attach them together. I remember my Granny making them for us as kids.


Mel, do you ever stop?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh yes, pure, but rather inbred- same sire three times in his pedigree- and Bridget likes dogs with regular and symetrical markings, whereas Ringo's blaze is a bit crooked- not strictly a fault with the Cardigan.


He's cute and has kind eyes, I'm surprised he hasn't got any problems . The poor German shepherd near where I live had to be put to sleep because he developed all sorts of problems through inbreeding . He was such a lovely dog


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh yes, pure, but rather inbred- same sire three times in his pedigree- and Bridget likes dogs with regular and symetrical markings, whereas Ringo's blaze is a bit crooked- not strictly a fault with the Cardigan.


Cute!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I may not be on here much over the next few days as I am off to the spa tomorrow for 3 nights, but don't panic this is a real spa, not Sam's version! :lol: I'm booked in for a hot stone massage, a deluxe pedicure and a session on the aquabed thing - sounds a bit risqué, but it's actually a bed you lie on and are massaged by water jets. You don't get wet as you are lying on a sort of rubber sheet and it's a great head to toe massage. I'm really looking forward to it all. Thanks go to Julie for finishing off and posting the summary of the photos, etc for this week for me.....Margaret, remember to send your summary to Julie tomorrow night and not me! Speak to you all next week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I may not be on here much over the next few days as I am off to the spa tomorrow for 3 nights, but don't panic this is a real spa, not Sam's version! :lol: I'm booked in for a hot stone massage, a deluxe pedicure and a session on the aquabed thing - sounds a bit risqué, but it's actually a bed you lie on and are massaged by water jets. You don't get wet as you are lying on a sort of rubber sheet and it's a great head to toe massage. I'm really looking forward to it all. Thanks go to Julie for finishing off and posting the summary of the photos, etc for this week for me.....Margaret, remember to send your summary to Julie tomorrow night and not me! Speak to you all next week.


Sounds ideal hope you have a great relaxing week end 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ringo is such a lovely fellow!

Kate, enjoy your time at the real spa! 

Our internet connection is still a bit hit or miss--I saw the repair truck on our street yesterday. I do hope they get it all sorted soon and it stays consistent. Quite the bother when I'm trying to work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got the cabbage rolls done, put a few in a small casserole dish in the oven for supper as the big roaster wont be done along with scalloped potatoes & I'm holding down the couch.
I really need to get into the habit of going to bed earlier, last night it was 1 am & DH was up at 7 banging around so I'm pooped.
GKs are coming after supper until Sat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's cute and has kind eyes, I'm surprised he hasn't got any problems . The poor German shepherd near where I live had to be put to sleep because he developed all sorts of problems through inbreeding . He was such a lovely dog


I am worried because every so often he stumbles over his front feet- but nothing I can really pin point as yet. Oh and the dentine on one of his canines has stripped out, but the vet says it is not a major concern as yet- most important was getting his weight down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ringo is such a lovely fellow!
> 
> Kate, enjoy your time at the real spa!
> 
> Our internet connection is still a bit hit or miss--I saw the repair truck on our street yesterday. I do hope they get it all sorted soon and it stays consistent. Quite the bother when I'm trying to work.


He is the delight of my life!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lazy today. In my pj's still and didn't go out or do anything today. Just knit.

It is wet and windy here. Yuck. Was overcast all day.

Finished the 2nd set of mitts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I already have 4.0 hours in. I was sent an email shortly after the meeting that included 40 pages of attachments for me to digest and begin the transfer of duties. I spent over 2 hours in meetings already today. I'll be meeting with the Project Manager again on Thursday or Friday and then start ongoing implementation meetings on Monday.
> 
> I'll spend a good deal of time tomorrow setting up my computer files, paper files and company and billing procedures as well as tax filing forms, etc. It's just gotten real! But, I found that the brain still knows how to operate on all cylinders and although some cobwebs, I'm confident that those will clear quickly.
> 
> I will miss you all and will be on here when I can, but I know that once I get on here, the time goes very quickly so I have to be careful so I can budget my time accordingly.


Congratulations!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I may not be on here much over the next few days as I am off to the spa tomorrow for 3 nights, but don't panic this is a real spa, not Sam's version! :lol: I'm booked in for a hot stone massage, a deluxe pedicure and a session on the aquabed thing - sounds a bit risqué, but it's actually a bed you lie on and are massaged by water jets. You don't get wet as you are lying on a sort of rubber sheet and it's a great head to toe massage. I'm really looking forward to it all. Thanks go to Julie for finishing off and posting the summary of the photos, etc for this week for me.....Margaret, remember to send your summary to Julie tomorrow night and not me! Speak to you all next week.


Have a fantastic time!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ringo is such a lovely fellow!
> 
> Kate, enjoy your time at the real spa!
> 
> Our internet connection is still a bit hit or miss--I saw the repair truck on our street yesterday. I do hope they get it all sorted soon and it stays consistent. Quite the bother when I'm trying to work.


I'm having the same issues due to the high winds.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That was cool, I wonder if that is the building that David was wondering what it was, that it has an AT&T over the top?
> Thank you, I hope she is feeling much better also, I haven't called her, don't want to wake her if she's asleep.


Hope Marla is feeling better by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Finally found them,


Those look so nice and warm! They are beautiful.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fan...you and Dh will have time for yourselves
Bonnie.....MMmmmm pie
Daralene...good to hear Donmaur is getting better. Look forward to seeing the hedgehog mitts
Darowil...like the elephants
Kate...iI knit a lot faster on smaller projects. Enjoy your spa weekend
Rookie...The skyway bridge scares the bejeebers out of me. I sit on the floor of the car praying to God til we are over it.
Gwen....dear Lord I am so glad the girl was able to escape at the arm
Dawn...thanks for letting us know that Caren should be with us tonight
Julie...Corgi and I think of the Queen. Ringo you are one handsome little guy
Sassafras....Enjoy your retreat this weekend
Bubba Love. ..clips are a great idea. Will have to look at the dollar store next time I am there.
Liz....Nope. I only stop knitting when I have to. Usually it will be if I am sick.

I always put Gage to sleep on his side. I slept on the floor of his room for a number of months. I was worried as my youngest brother died from SIDS.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's why we went yesterday , son had day off and with it being the middle of the week and still a bit to go before Christmas it wouldn't be busy busy
> 
> Hope you are feeling better Joy
> Sonja


Are you doing your Christmas shopping already? I've just received one of mine from my nephew. He bought me a cover for my iPad. Now I just have to learn all about it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are to have gusting winds to 50mph starting tomorrow night through thursday - glad i am not driving a semi. --- sam


I know. Not fun driving today. Hope Kathy, and David were ok. When I went to knitting, I went 1 exit on the highway, said that is enough of that, got off and took surface roads. Coming home I didn't get on the highway at all. Too many bridges over RR tracks and roads, that is open to the wind. It might not have been so bad if I had a smaller vehicle, but my SUV is not something to be driving in it! And no way in the RV, even if we wanted to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami- not long and I will begin the transition to the yokes!


You are welcome. I think I just saw a gansey hat free on Ravelry that I might try. I will have to look for it later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> all the prizes are food based- I think we all appreciate that!


That is very thoughtful. I have not heard of having food based prizes at anything here. Very appreciated indeed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen long fingerless owl mitts using this cable up the arm


There is a free pattern on Ravelry for these. A friend of mine wants to make them, but all she has found is worsted weight instead of the DK weight it calls for. She tried it with a light weight worsted, but thinks it is still too heavy for the stitch. She wants to make them for a gift.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD came home from classes late afternoon to share the news that a student on campus was kidnapped the previous night as she went to her car in one of the parking lots. The kidnapper jumped in the passenger side of her car and forced her to drive to an ATM machine where fortunately she was able to escape. And, fortunately they caught the guy. We make sure DD has a can of pepper spray in her car but sure wish it was possible for Sydney to always be with her at night. He may be a woozy but his size is very intimidating. She said she feels much saver when he is with her too. Thank goodness the young woman that was kidnapped was not injured and is safe.


That is really scary. So glad that she was able to escape unhurt.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My aunt was an Eskimo woman and she used to make them also, she did some lovely beading. When she was about 92 or so, she was looking sad and I asked her what was wrong? She said she could only knit one pair of socks a day now, :shock: I told her that most people would be good to do one sock in several days. lol She was used to being able to knock out 3 or so pair a day, granted that was in worsted or dk weight, but still, that's more than impressive by my standards. lol I do miss her, that was more than 20 years ago.


3 pair of socks a day :shock: Oh my! It takes me at least 20 hours per pair! More if they are not for me, or have a design or are all ribbing. And at 92 to still be able to make 1 pair a day is fantastic!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I don't like to shop , never see anything I like . Husband says it's because I walk straight to the back , across and straight back to the front and out again
> 
> Sonja


You would have fun shopping with Matthew. He says there are people in the store and pushes the cart so fast to get to the checkout lanes. Needless to say, I shop without him most of the time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I am still sending mine just have to get my cards and stay out of the spa sorry they might be late for some


Don't worry about it. Send them when you are able, even if it is after Christmas. We won't mind at all. We would be happy knowing that you are healing and feeling great. That would be a wonderful Christmas gift to you, and all of the rest of us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strictly speaking, will you have to change your user name!!!!!!!!?


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good manners have us using our fork like you, but informally we will use it upside down in our right hand for some things. We have splades (also have other names which I can't remeber now) which are a cross between a fork and a spoon and used for stews etc in the right hand upside down like a spoon. They have prongs on them like a fork so you can pierce things if you need to- and even use the side to break up a lump assumin git is failry soft. As I do a lot of one pot cooking these get a lot of use in our place.


We call those sporks here. You will see me with the fork or spoon in either hand. The knife, though, will be in the right. If it isn't, stay out of my way!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Figured I would put some of my baby knitting up. One completed blanket- done in cotton and left loose though I think it would look better firmer. But this one is for summer so figured loose and 4 ply (fingering weight) cotton should be good.
> Other one is Op Art http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall08/PATTopart.html This one is 8 ply (DK) and knitted firmly- probably for the floor I suspect. As you see this one I have just started.Once I know whether a boy or girl I will finish it off with a few rounds of a suitable colour.


Very nice!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> The wonder is you ever find time to comment!


It is difficult many evenings. Tonight I will go to bed early so I can go into work early. I stayed over tonight for a little over 2 hours. I am trying to finish an assignment that was started by another person who wasn't very motivated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Beginning page 68. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, my DH says the only way some people think to keep kids safe is for them to sit on the couch. No wonder they are teenagers & know nothing about life skills. When DH was young his dad worked checking oil wells making sure the pumps kept running, DH & his brother went with him & learned how to fix many things. Now that would never be allowed. DH took our kids out on the farm & now the GS. Amazing how much they learn to fix.
> There were recently 3 kids who died by falling into a semi load of canola & suffocating, while a terrible tradgedy, it was an accident. Since then there have been several articles in the news about how farm children must be kept away from all the farming operations to be safe.


I saw that on the news. What a tragedy! They were such pretty girls.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here, the issue is with the driver's licenses, as our state gives them to undocumented immigrants, which renders them "unacceptable" to federal facilities (which includes airports). I have never had a passport and really don't want to have to get one, but it looks as if I might. :thumbdown:


My bro and SIL were travelling to NH and when they got to the airport my SIL (in a wheelchair) didn't have her ID. They had quite a time to get on the flight and she had to have her daughter fed ex her ID to her in NH so that she could fly back without any hassle at the airport.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> and you really don't need to pay the taxes. --- sam


You don't but your heirs do, at least here they do. :XD:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> jeanette - we are "enjoying" the winds you are having - it is really blowing - gust to 50/55mph and it is about 58°. i cancelled my doctor appointment and reset it for monday - i just wasn't in the mood to face the weather - came home from heidi's and took a nap instead. need to get my days and nights back in order.
> 
> we used to play tag in the church attic - had we missed the stud we would have gone right through the plaster - it was about a thirty foot drop to the floor. it was pitch black up there but we were never scared. --- sam


We're getting the winds too. The hydro has been out a couple of times this afternoon. Not a pleasant day to be out. Good thing you changed your appointment.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD came home from classes late afternoon to share the news that a student on campus was kidnapped the previous night as she went to her car in one of the parking lots. The kidnapper jumped in the passenger side of her car and forced her to drive to an ATM machine where fortunately she was able to escape. And, fortunately they caught the guy. We make sure DD has a can of pepper spray in her car but sure wish it was possible for Sydney to always be with her at night. He may be a woozy but his size is very intimidating. She said she feels much saver when he is with her too. Thank goodness the young woman that was kidnapped was not injured and is safe.


That is why I only unlock the door I am getting into and then immediately lock my door as I get in. If I am pumping gas, I lock the car doors until I am ready to get in. So glad the girl is okay. I have read that if you put your ATM code in backwards, it contacts the police to come. The money will still get dispensed so the robber doesn't know what was done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The last doxie I was at close quarters with, was nextdoor's (at the old house) miniature long haired black and tan, known as Loftie. I can vouch for his dogged tenacity. He had to be caged while Louise was at work. He never quit barking, and almost chewed through the heavy cyclone netting on his cage.


I didn't know "doxie" referred to a dog. I immediately thought of something else. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh yes, pure, but rather inbred- same sire three times in his pedigree- and Bridget likes dogs with regular and symetrical markings, whereas Ringo's blaze is a bit crooked- not strictly a fault with the Cardigan.


They are beautiful...brought a smile to my face. Candy was just sitting on my lap staring at the puppies. She's addicted to television, and now to the computer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I may not be on here much over the next few days as I am off to the spa tomorrow for 3 nights, but don't panic this is a real spa, not Sam's version! :lol: I'm booked in for a hot stone massage, a deluxe pedicure and a session on the aquabed thing - sounds a bit risqué, but it's actually a bed you lie on and are massaged by water jets. You don't get wet as you are lying on a sort of rubber sheet and it's a great head to toe massage. I'm really looking forward to it all. Thanks go to Julie for finishing off and posting the summary of the photos, etc for this week for me.....Margaret, remember to send your summary to Julie tomorrow night and not me! Speak to you all next week.


The spa visit sounds heavenly. Enjoy!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am trying to catch up as I am enjoying the conversation of the care of babies and children, but I am getting too tired and need to wake up earlier than usual to go into work early. I did read up to page 81 so hopefully it won't take me long to catch up. I find out tomorrow if I will need to work on Saturday and possibly Sunday. I will do it if it is necessary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Fan...you and Dh will have time for yourselves
> Bonnie.....MMmmmm pie
> Daralene...good to hear Donmaur is getting better. Look forward to seeing the hedgehog mitts
> Darowil...like the elephants
> ...


A lot of people do, Mel! But her's of course are the very stubby tailed Pembrokes, She did for a while have some long tailed Dorgis I believe the family called them- they were cross breeds with her sister Margaret's Dachshunds. I read somewhere recently that HM is down to two only and will not be replacing them- goodness knows how apocryphal that story is!?
Ringo went visiting this morning, to see my neighbour across the road who had the Sydney Silkie- he died about 8 days ago, and is very much missed- I am invited to call by when ever I feel like it. I am delighted- they are a Maori family, the lady is 3 years younger than me, and has lived in the same house since 1972.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are welcome. I think I just saw a gansey hat free on Ravelry that I might try. I will have to look for it later.


There are so many interpretations of the Gansey designs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is very thoughtful. I have not heard of having food based prizes at anything here. Very appreciated indeed!


It seems that it is what people like best!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so correct about rotary blades being rather dangerous. I've used mine for years since I quilt and am VERY careful. I just found a blade that should work; my cutter is a Fiskars but this blade is a June Tayor but says it should fit most rotary cutters. Will most likely order it tonight.

DGD was nonchalent (sp?) about the NHS but yes, it is a big deal and I am bursting with pride for her accomplishments. She enjoys writing and is quite good so at this point she is thinking of getting a degree that would involve that. I've suggested journalism as that department at UGA is well known and established. Who knows though; she is just in 10th grade. She also runs cross country and track and is pretty good. She and her parents are hoping she will get a scholarship on that interest.


RookieRetiree said:


> It will definitely work with fleece too. I found the rotary cutter on line and will let you know how well it works. I saw some today that are meant for paper but cloth is included in the description. They were a lot less, but I'm not sure if they'd be sharp enough. I'm told the rotary blades are dangerous, so be careful with whatever you use.
> 
> Congrats on being part of the National Honor Society celebration/induction. It is a big deal and you are rightfully very proud. It will be nice to meet the soon to be in-laws. We've been extremely lucky in the in-law department.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't know "doxie" referred to a dog. I immediately thought of something else. :lol:


I was borrowing Sorlenna's terminology- but come to think of it I have heard it used with a very different meaning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> They are beautiful...brought a smile to my face. Candy was just sitting on my lap staring at the puppies. She's addicted to television, and now to the computer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love love love the pillows in your avatar.


Swedenme said:


> Cross my fingers that all goes right this time and you post a picture of your beautiful hedgehog mittens when they are complete
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Those of you with televisions have probably already seen this- I saw it for the first time earlier today


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only if you are not rich to begin with Julie.....oops...did that just come out of my mouth/brain.....


Lurker 2 said:


> You might end up spending a lot of time in very confined quarters, though!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If I ever get another dog I'm beginning to think it will have to be a corgi. Ringo is just adorable as well as his sisters.


Lurker 2 said:


> Oh yes, pure, but rather inbred- same sire three times in his pedigree- and Bridget likes dogs with regular and symetrical markings, whereas Ringo's blaze is a bit crooked- not strictly a fault with the Cardigan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only if you are not rich to begin with Julie.....oops...did that just come out of my mouth/brain.....


They are the ones who know or can pay for, all the dodges!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds so delightful....I want to go too!
Enjoy!!!


KateB said:


> I may not be on here much over the next few days as I am off to the spa tomorrow for 3 nights, but don't panic this is a real spa, not Sam's version! :lol: I'm booked in for a hot stone massage, a deluxe pedicure and a session on the aquabed thing - sounds a bit risqué, but it's actually a bed you lie on and are massaged by water jets. You don't get wet as you are lying on a sort of rubber sheet and it's a great head to toe massage. I'm really looking forward to it all. Thanks go to Julie for finishing off and posting the summary of the photos, etc for this week for me.....Margaret, remember to send your summary to Julie tomorrow night and not me! Speak to you all next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If I ever get another dog I'm beginning to think it will have to be a corgi. Ringo is just adorable as well as his sisters.


Ringo is not a yappy dog- which I really like!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look great too Melody.


gagesmom said:


> Lazy today. In my pj's still and didn't go out or do anything today. Just knit.
> 
> It is wet and windy here. Yuck. Was overcast all day.
> 
> Finished the 2nd set of mitts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't know that about putting your number in backwards...will have to check that out on snopes (isn't that the site you can confirm things with?) If so it would be a very good thing. Yes, I do the same as you when getting into the car.Immediately lock the doors.


pacer said:


> That is why I only unlock the door I am getting into and then immediately lock my door as I get in. If I am pumping gas, I lock the car doors until I am ready to get in. So glad the girl is okay. I have read that if you put your ATM code in backwards, it contacts the police to come. The money will still get dispensed so the robber doesn't know what was done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, that is the view I saw last week on the news that had me concerned about Nicho's flight home. To me it is both beautiful yet terrifying.


Lurker 2 said:


> Those of you with televisions have probably already seen this- I saw it for the first time earlier today


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Rookie...The skyway bridge scares the bejeebers out of me. I sit on the floor of the car praying to God til we are over it.


I've gotten better with it over time, but every time I cross it, I'm reminded of the first time I went over it in the 1960's. It still looks the same with the neon lights, etc.

It was closed due to the high winds and just now has reopened.

http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/chicago-skyway-chicago?select=OKuMEyFJPep8OqmUgDHAkg


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Almost forgot to share some other good news. Went to the Rheuatologist today and had an excellent report. The Orencia I'm now taking weekly by inject is doing a great job so far. He said my hand looked very good; best he's seen them! I also am now down 20 lbs too! Of course I still have a long way to go but slow and steady is good; better chance of not gaining it back. I am still eating whatever I want just have cut back on quantity. Really just am not having that constant desire to be eating. Anyway, doc said tha it takes a good 6 month for the effects of the Orencia to be fully realized and that at this rate he is very, very hopeful that it will be under control (the RA) I am doing the happy dance for sure....and it doesn't hurt! He also check the bruise; asked questions about "am I dizzy" etc. but was satisfied that I'm just a friggin' klutz and a bit off balance....and yes you can take that "off balance" any way you want....mentally, physically...you got it...that's me. LOL. I am very happy with my progress on the biologic.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And one other thing...met the soon to be MIL to my stepDD and she is delightful. We had the nicest lunch and visit. I really enjoyed meeting her and starting to get to know her. She has already invited me to come over any time; said I could knit as she painted (she's starting to do watercolors). I told her that was a deal and that I'd get hints on doing watercolors (already have the supplies just not yet done anything with them!) Anyway, my stepDD is really blessed to be joining this family and I do think she will be a wonderful MIL.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot to share some other good news. Went to the Rheuatologist today and had an excellent report. The Orencia I'm now taking weekly by inject is doing a great job so far. He said my hand looked very good; best he's seen them! I also am now down 20 lbs too! Of course I still have a long way to go but slow and steady is good; better chance of not gaining it back. I am still eating whatever I want just have cut back on quantity. Really just am not having that constant desire to be eating. Anyway, doc said tha it takes a good 6 month for the effects of the Orencia to be fully realized and that at this rate he is very, very hopeful that it will be under control (the RA) I am doing the happy dance for sure....and it doesn't hurt! He also check the bruise; asked questions about "am I dizzy" etc. but was satisfied that I'm just a friggin' klutz and a bit off balance....and yes you can take that "off balance" any way you want....mentally, physically...you got it...that's me. LOL. I am very happy with my progress on the biologic.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is very good news...hope the progress continues favorably.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those of you with televisions have probably already seen this- I saw it for the first time earlier today


Wow! Scary looking clouds but makes an impressive photo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, sounds line you will have a great weekend away have fun.

Gwen, great news that the RA is improving. Hope it keeps getting better.
I'm glad you had a good time with your SDs MIL. Always good if everyone cn be friends.

I've got the kids to bed & I think I will follow soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heading to bed myself. Have appointment at 10 to have hair re-purpled but in streaks instead of one big blob.....gotta look spiffy for the wedding.  Nite-nite; TTYL {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I am very thrilled tonight to have been given my Christmas gift early from hubby Stuart. I am typing this on it, my awesome new IPad and here is a photo I just took on it. It's a red lily which has flowered for first time today, although I've had it for several years. Coincidentally our SILs name is .....
Lilian.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those of you with televisions have probably already seen this- I saw it for the first time earlier today


Fantastic photo. I did see it but from a different angle. This one is spectacular.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot to share some other good news. Went to the Rheuatologist today and had an excellent report. The Orencia I'm now taking weekly by inject is doing a great job so far. He said my hand looked very good; best he's seen them! I also am now down 20 lbs too! Of course I still have a long way to go but slow and steady is good; better chance of not gaining it back. I am still eating whatever I want just have cut back on quantity. Really just am not having that constant desire to be eating. Anyway, doc said tha it takes a good 6 month for the effects of the Orencia to be fully realized and that at this rate he is very, very hopeful that it will be under control (the RA) I am doing the happy dance for sure....and it doesn't hurt! He also check the bruise; asked questions about "am I dizzy" etc. but was satisfied that I'm just a friggin' klutz and a bit off balance....and yes you can take that "off balance" any way you want....mentally, physically...you got it...that's me. LOL. I am very happy with my progress on the biologic.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Glad to hear that you are feeling better. I'm sure the fact that you've lost a few pounds also gives you a lift.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I am very thrilled tonight to have been given my Christmas gift early from hubby Stuart. I am typing this on it, my awesome new IPad and here is a photo I just took on it. It's a red lily which has flowered for first time today, although I've had it for several years. Coincidentally our SILs name is .....
> Lilian.


What a pretty flower. I am still muddling through with my iPad. Hopefully I'll be able to send messages and take photos soon.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Budasha, I'm so lucky to have Stu to do the gadgetry stuff, he's a real whiz bang at it, or I'd be struggling too. Cheers Fan


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD came home from classes late afternoon to share the news that a student on campus was kidnapped the previous night as she went to her car in one of the parking lots. The kidnapper jumped in the passenger side of her car and forced her to drive to an ATM machine where fortunately she was able to escape. And, fortunately they caught the guy. We make sure DD has a can of pepper spray in her car but sure wish it was possible for Sydney to always be with her at night. He may be a woozy but his size is very intimidating. She said she feels much saver when he is with her too. Thank goodness the young woman that was kidnapped was not injured and is safe.


That is scary indeed for DD (and you as well of course).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I had my son 47 yrs. ago, you weren't to put them on their backs. Sure someone else has already said this. My cousin's daughter's baby had to wear a helmet as his head got so misshapen from lying on his back. I'll have to go back and re-read Darowil's post from her daughter so I make sure I am up on the latest. Kate, I agree. I wonder how we ever survived.
> 
> I had a lovely lunch with my friend. Her job at the prison is fantastic and I am so shocked.:shock: I was waiting for her to tell me how hard it is but the students, she doesn't call them inmates, love her classes. She said some of them are amazing writers and she loves that she is teaching writing in addition to reading. She is teaching math also and that is not her forte, but is quickly becoming one. I am just so thrilled for her. She had me laughing and with tears in my eyes. God had a path prepared for her and I can tell she is now there. I thought she wouldn't be as happy but at least would have better pay and benefits, but she is flying. This is not one of the prisons with the hardest prisoners, thank goodness. They would love her to come to that one but she told me "NO Way!" Thank goodness. It had been so long since we had been together that we basically gave each other just outlines of what had gone on with us. Just too much has happened in the interim and it will probably be a long time till we meet again since we now live so far apart.


Cathy's link on SIDS explains hte current sleeping recommendations- lots of tummy time while awake to counteract the back sleeping.

How wonderful for your friend that she loves her new job so much- and such a worthwile thing to do as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, my DH says the only way some people think to keep kids safe is for them to sit on the couch. No wonder they are teenagers & know nothing about life skills. When DH was young his dad worked checking oil wells making sure the pumps kept running, DH & his brother went with him & learned how to fix many things. Now that would never be allowed. DH took our kids out on the farm & now the GS. Amazing how much they learn to fix.
> There were recently 3 kids who died by falling into a semi load of canola & suffocating, while a terrible tradgedy, it was an accident. Since then there have been several articles in the news about how farm children must be kept away from all the farming operations to be safe.


DAvid was bought up on a farm and the things he did as a child are amazing- and some very concerning. At times I was worried about what David's father did with the girls as well. But nothing like what David and his siblings got up to. The norm I think for all farm kids


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Once an accident happens that's it , it's seen as a danger for ever more , yet some things that can be stopped parents don't seem to bother about here you here a good few times a year were a toddler has been found dead entangled in the cords from window blinds how this happens I can not imagine but why do they still have this type of blind in a toddler room ?


Part of the sleep safe guidelines includes not placing the child anywhere near any cords.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a big thank you to those who have replied and given me support after our ordeal. I heard yesterday that SIL is finding her new home lovely and warm, and quiet as opposed to the cold uninsulated home beside the motorway she lived in for 48years.We have been caring for our elderly parents, then our SIL and Stus, brother, so it's been too many years really and yes now it's time for us to enjoy life again without the stress involved. Tending a garden and seeing things grow is good for wellbeing, with added advantage of picking fresh veges to eat too. Blessings and warm hugs to all, Fan


Sounds like she is settling in well already. That will help you relax more as well and enjoy your time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Scary looking clouds but makes an impressive photo.


Of course scientists have an explanation for it- but I have managed to forget!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have old blinds in my livingroom with cords but keep them tied up when the GKs are here. I certainly wouldn't have them in the bedrooms, that's just playing with fire! You have heard the say, " and they reproduce? ". Some are just too stupid to be blessed with children.


And those are the ones these days most likely to have many kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Fantastic photo. I did see it but from a different angle. This one is spectacular.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I may not be on here much over the next few days as I am off to the spa tomorrow for 3 nights, but don't panic this is a real spa, not Sam's version! :lol: I'm booked in for a hot stone massage, a deluxe pedicure and a session on the aquabed thing - sounds a bit risqué, but it's actually a bed you lie on and are massaged by water jets. You don't get wet as you are lying on a sort of rubber sheet and it's a great head to toe massage. I'm really looking forward to it all. Thanks go to Julie for finishing off and posting the summary of the photos, etc for this week for me.....Margaret, remember to send your summary to Julie tomorrow night and not me! Speak to you all next week.


In fact I am posting it- with time changes it has moved from 6.30 to 8.30am so a time that I don't mind posting for. Kates email wouldn't work for Julie but did for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Are you doing your Christmas shopping already? I've just received one of mine from my nephew. He bought me a cover for my iPad. Now I just have to learn all about it.


I didn't do Christmas shopping but my son did . I only have my 3 sons and 1 DIL to get Christmas gifts for although they do tell me not to . I get the odd item when I see it through the year so I don't really need to go Christmas shopping and I've also made both sons a Christmas wreath each as well as I'm making socks and hats now so no Christmas shopping for me thank goodness 
I could do with a new cover for my iPad the one I have is coming away at the seams think I might just get the super glue out 😄


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just been reading Julie's comment that only 2 things certain in life. Watching the cricket and they said there are only 3 certainties in life- death, taxes and a century at Adelaide Oval.NZ look like they will need a huge turnaround to do this in 2 wees time. The 2nd test against NZ is on in Perth and close to the end of the first day we are well in front.
Adelaide Oval is renown for being a batters paradise which was the maning behind the comment- one of our players is batting so well they are wondering what he will do in Adelaide


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Lazy today. In my pj's still and didn't go out or do anything today. Just knit.
> 
> It is wet and windy here. Yuck. Was overcast all day.
> 
> Finished the 2nd set of mitts.


Another lovely pair of mitts Mel , it's wet and windy here to started last night and it's still very grey out there this morning . I cleaned all day yesterday so apart from a load of ironing and walking the dog hopefully I'm not doing much either today 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> You would have fun shopping with Matthew. He says there are people in the store and pushes the cart so fast to get to the checkout lanes. Needless to say, I shop without him most of the time.


I like Mathew s shopping . I put my head down and I'm up and down the Iasles so quick and then wonder why I forget things 😄 Getting your food delivered is so cheap here now (£1 ) so it's ideal for me to get most items delivered but I do like to pick my own fresh products 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those of you with televisions have probably already seen this- I saw it for the first time earlier today


Its an amazing looking shot isn't it? Looks threatening- but know that it wasn't so can fully appreciate it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot to share some other good news. Went to the Rheuatologist today and had an excellent report. The Orencia I'm now taking weekly by inject is doing a great job so far. He said my hand looked very good; best he's seen them! I also am now down 20 lbs too! Of course I still have a long way to go but slow and steady is good; better chance of not gaining it back. I am still eating whatever I want just have cut back on quantity. Really just am not having that constant desire to be eating. Anyway, doc said tha it takes a good 6 month for the effects of the Orencia to be fully realized and that at this rate he is very, very hopeful that it will be under control (the RA) I am doing the happy dance for sure....and it doesn't hurt! He also check the bruise; asked questions about "am I dizzy" etc. but was satisfied that I'm just a friggin' klutz and a bit off balance....and yes you can take that "off balance" any way you want....mentally, physically...you got it...that's me. LOL. I am very happy with my progress on the biologic.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wonderful news indeed to have it confirmed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I am very thrilled tonight to have been given my Christmas gift early from hubby Stuart. I am typing this on it, my awesome new IPad and here is a photo I just took on it. It's a red lily which has flowered for first time today, although I've had it for several years. Coincidentally our SILs name is .....
> Lilian.


What a great Christmas present-and it sure took a good photo. The lily is lovely but so are those other flowers around it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Darowil, the other flowers are called pinks, they are a dwarf carnation and smell like cloves. Cheers Fan. The iPad is the new one called iPad pro, it's brilliant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Darowil, the other flowers are called pinks, they are a dwarf carnation and smell like cloves. Cheers Fan. The iPad is the new one called iPad pro, it's brilliant.


David got a new ibook Pro yesterday as his old one packe dup. Bu trigh tnow he is not happy with it. Think He is having troubles getting the info from the old one onto the new one. And as it his work one it is rather important that he do so.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love love love the pillows in your avatar.


Thank you Gwen , made quite a few pillows , floor cushions , and blankets last year , it was my way of learning all the different stitches from lace to cables and intarsia .
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only if you are not rich to begin with Julie.....oops...did that just come out of my mouth/brain.....


You said what I was thinking Gwen . Even those who are elected to serve on our government have off shore bank accounts so they don't have to pay taxes 
Yet they make the rules to go after the average person for tax evasion


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot to share some other good news. Went to the Rheuatologist today and had an excellent report. The Orencia I'm now taking weekly by inject is doing a great job so far. He said my hand looked very good; best he's seen them! I also am now down 20 lbs too! Of course I still have a long way to go but slow and steady is good; better chance of not gaining it back. I am still eating whatever I want just have cut back on quantity. Really just am not having that constant desire to be eating. Anyway, doc said tha it takes a good 6 month for the effects of the Orencia to be fully realized and that at this rate he is very, very hopeful that it will be under control (the RA) I am doing the happy dance for sure....and it doesn't hurt! He also check the bruise; asked questions about "am I dizzy" etc. but was satisfied that I'm just a friggin' klutz and a bit off balance....and yes you can take that "off balance" any way you want....mentally, physically...you got it...that's me. LOL. I am very happy with my progress on the biologic.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 That's fantastic news Gwen and you should definitely be doing the happy dance , good news about your weight loss to and the bruise, 
Thumbs up all round 👍
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I am very thrilled tonight to have been given my Christmas gift early from hubby Stuart. I am typing this on it, my awesome new IPad and here is a photo I just took on it. It's a red lily which has flowered for first time today, although I've had it for several years. Coincidentally our SILs name is .....
> Lilian.


Beautiful picture Fan , the lily is gorgeous well worth the wait , pinks are lovely too 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy, you don't need the stress of worrying about something like that- so glad it was not Hannah, as you say pity she can't have Sydney with her!


Ditto.... :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Gwen congratulations for your GD ! That is awesome ! Enjoy your time watching get her certificate ! A very proud moment for some very hard work ! 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is the delight of my life!


  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot to share some other good news. Went to the Rheuatologist today and had an excellent report. The Orencia I'm now taking weekly by inject is doing a great job so far. He said my hand looked very good; best he's seen them! I also am now down 20 lbs too! Of course I still have a long way to go but slow and steady is good; better chance of not gaining it back. I am still eating whatever I want just have cut back on quantity. Really just am not having that constant desire to be eating. Anyway, doc said tha it takes a good 6 month for the effects of the Orencia to be fully realized and that at this rate he is very, very hopeful that it will be under control (the RA) I am doing the happy dance for sure....and it doesn't hurt! He also check the bruise; asked questions about "am I dizzy" etc. but was satisfied that I'm just a friggin' klutz and a bit off balance....and yes you can take that "off balance" any way you want....mentally, physically...you got it...that's me. LOL. I am very happy with my progress on the biologic.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Well done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> In fact I am posting it- with time changes it has moved from 6.30 to 8.30am so a time that I don't mind posting for. Kates email wouldn't work for Julie but did for me.


I didn't even get gobbledeegook!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just been reading Julie's comment that only 2 things certain in life. Watching the cricket and they said there are only 3 certainties in life- death, taxes and a century at Adelaide Oval.NZ look like they will need a huge turnaround to do this in 2 wees time. The 2nd test against NZ is on in Perth and close to the end of the first day we are well in front.
> Adelaide Oval is renown for being a batters paradise which was the maning behind the comment- one of our players is batting so well they are wondering what he will do in Adelaide


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its an amazing looking shot isn't it? Looks threatening- but know that it wasn't so can fully appreciate it.


It is quite a startling image! Sort of thing Weta Workshops might have imagined.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I didn't do Christmas shopping but my son did . I only have my 3 sons and 1 DIL to get Christmas gifts for although they do tell me not to . I get the odd item when I see it through the year so I don't really need to go Christmas shopping and I've also made both sons a Christmas wreath each as well as I'm making socks and hats now so no Christmas shopping for me thank goodness
> I could do with a new cover for my iPad the one I have is coming away at the seams think I might just get the super glue out 😄


Duct tape isn't just for guys anymore. Have you seen some of the fun colors & designs? I'll bet you could really jazz up your iPad cover!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just been reading Julie's comment that only 2 things certain in life. Watching the cricket and they said there are only 3 certainties in life- death, taxes and a century at Adelaide Oval.NZ look like they will need a huge turnaround to do this in 2 wees time. The 2nd test against NZ is on in Perth and close to the end of the first day we are well in front.
> Adelaide Oval is renown for being a batters paradise which was the maning behind the comment- one of our players is batting so well they are wondering what he will do in Adelaide


Ours is death, taxes and the Cubs (baseball) team will lose. We have a famous saying ...wait until next year!! The team actually did very well this year and got into the regional playoffs, but then went out in a hurry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I didn't even get gobbledeegook!


I always wondered how that was spelled! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I always wondered how that was spelled! :lol:


That is just a guess, Rookie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Duct tape isn't just for guys anymore. Have you seen some of the fun colors & designs? I'll bet you could really jazz up your iPad cover!


What a clever idea and a lot safer in my hands than super glue would be 
Thank you for that idea Rookie
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely flowers, Fan. I'll have to check into getting some pinks for my front yard. I wonder if my DH can stand the smell; he starts sneezing whenever he's around fragrant flowers, trees, & bushes. 

I'm off to start a very busy day. Early morning meeting to do official hand off of all consulting responsibilities. That will take about an hour, then back home until the stores open and off to get some office supplies to put together a work binder of all the information. Another 40+ pages sent over to me last night so spent a good deal reading and making comments/questions on pages for today's meeting. Plus, I don't have any of the vendor contracts or file layouts, or accounting work plans yet, so I'm sure there will be much more paper after my first implementation meetings next week. I'm actually looking forward to it and not trying to read to far ahead into the work plan and see all that's still to be done.

After the office supply store, I plan to go over to the LYS to exchange some needles; I have a pair of the KnitPicks Symphonies that have a small split on the top of one of the needles so I'll exchange those and may get some of the color-coded cables by size.

The hair salon is just next door to the LYS and I have an appointment there at noon for haircut and perm. I'll probably grab lunch on the other side of the LYS. It's a little catering place and he makes the best Swedish meatball sandwich with the ligonberry jam. Yum. 

Then back home to get my act together for Monday's meetings and try to get some more cleaning done. I did get the kitchen cabinets cleaned out today and also got the china cabinet refilled and boxes emptied that have been sitting around since we redid the living/dining room with carpet and everything had to be moved. Glad that's done. I still have to record a box of things going to Goodwill so I can take the donation off tax return and then off to the Goodwill collection center to get rid of 3 bags and one box of stuff.

I'll probably pop in after Sam starts the new thread...see you all later. Have a great day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is just a guess, Rookie!


Looked good enough to me! (gobbledegook that is)
In fact it is correct I did just clicked on it to see- I also learnt that it normally applies to the written word (which I guess I knew as I don't think I would have used for the spoken word. gibberish applies mainly to the spoken word.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ours is death, taxes and the Cubs (baseball) team will lose. We have a famous saying ...wait until next year!! The team actually did very well this year and got into the regional playoffs, but then went out in a hurry.


At least we don't need to deal with death and related taxes. No death tax here (any tax the person who died might owe needs paying of course but we don't need to pay tax on inheritated money etc).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely flowers, Fan.  I'll have to check into getting some pinks for my front yard. I wonder if my DH can stand the smell; he starts sneezing whenever he's around fragrant flowers, trees, & bushes.
> 
> I'm off to start a very busy day. Early morning meeting to do official hand off of all consulting responsibilities. That will take about an hour, then back home until the stores open and off to get some office supplies to put together a work binder of all the information. Another 40+ pages sent over to me last night so spent a good deal reading and making comments/questions on pages for today's meeting. Plus, I don't have any of the vendor contracts or file layouts, or accounting work plans yet, so I'm sure there will be much more paper after my first implementation meetings next week. I'm actually looking forward to it and not trying to read to far ahead into the work plan and see all that's still to be done.
> 
> ...


That does sound seriously busy. Hoping all goes well, and that you get it all done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looked good enough to me! (gobbledegook that is)
> In fact it is correct I did just clicked on it to see- I also learnt that it normally applies to the written word (which I guess I knew as I don't think I would have used for the spoken word. gibberish applies mainly to the spoken word.


I don't often use the word Gibberish- I think it casts a slur on the Ape!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely flowers, Fan. I'll have to check into getting some pinks for my front yard. I wonder if my DH can stand the smell; he starts sneezing whenever he's around fragrant flowers, trees, & bushes.
> 
> I'm off to start a very busy day. Early morning meeting to do official hand off of all consulting responsibilities. That will take about an hour, then back home until the stores open and off to get some office supplies to put together a work binder of all the information. Another 40+ pages sent over to me last night so spent a good deal reading and making comments/questions on pages for today's meeting. Plus, I don't have any of the vendor contracts or file layouts, or accounting work plans yet, so I'm sure there will be much more paper after my first implementation meetings next week. I'm actually looking forward to it and not trying to read to far ahead into the work plan and see all that's still to be done.
> 
> ...


Sure sounds busy! But you do sound excited with the work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am heading off to bed so you all tomorrow mt time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely flowers, Fan. I'll have to check into getting some pinks for my front yard. I wonder if my DH can stand the smell; he starts sneezing whenever he's around fragrant flowers, trees, & bushes.
> 
> I'm off to start a very busy day. Early morning meeting to do official hand off of all consulting responsibilities. That will take about an hour, then back home until the stores open and off to get some office supplies to put together a work binder of all the information. Another 40+ pages sent over to me last night so spent a good deal reading and making comments/questions on pages for today's meeting. Plus, I don't have any of the vendor contracts or file layouts, or accounting work plans yet, so I'm sure there will be much more paper after my first implementation meetings next week. I'm actually looking forward to it and not trying to read to far ahead into the work plan and see all that's still to be done.
> 
> ...


 A very busy day indeed , hope you get everything done , I don't envy you such a busy day but I do envy you your lunch . Although I did have Swedish meatballs and lingonberry sylt for my lunch on Wednesday when I was out all day followed by Swedish Apple pie that I was to full to finish so youngest son did , I'm sure he has hollow legs 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I am heading off to bed so you all tomorrow mt time


Sleep well! 8-30 is not too early an hour!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all. 8:30am here. Was up throughout the night with a very sore/upset tummy&#128533; So I am checking in and headed back to bed. Still yucky out there. 

Congrats Gwen on both reports from the Dr.

Fan you lucky gal. Beautiful flowers as well.

Julie the beach photo of that cloud is terrifying yet beautiful at the same time.

Check in later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 8:30am here. Was up throughout the night with a very sore/upset tummy😕 So I am checking in and headed back to bed. Still yucky out there.
> 
> Check in later.


Sorry you're not feeling well. Hope it's a short-term bug.
It's yucky here too. News says we're going to have more high winds today but not like yesterday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful red lily; wonderful gift from DH.


Fan said:


> I am very thrilled tonight to have been given my Christmas gift early from hubby Stuart. I am typing this on it, my awesome new IPad and here is a photo I just took on it. It's a red lily which has flowered for first time today, although I've had it for several years. Coincidentally our SILs name is .....
> Lilian.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Fan said:


> I am very thrilled tonight to have been given my Christmas gift early from hubby Stuart. I am typing this on it, my awesome new IPad and here is a photo I just took on it. It's a red lily which has flowered for first time today, although I've had it for several years. Coincidentally our SILs name is .....
> Lilian.


What a beautiful picture ! The red Lilly is very pretty . I'm enjoying a iPad my DS#1 gave me. I'm sure you will really enjoy yours . This will be another way to enjoy your extra time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those of you with televisions have probably already seen this- I saw it for the first time earlier today


It is truly amazing. I did look it up on the news when someone mentioned it so saw it before, but worth a second look. Still gets my attention. I think if I saw that coming I would be in my car going the opposite direction and hope I wasn't stuck in traffic with everyone else doing the same.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't know "doxie" referred to a dog. I immediately thought of something else. :lol:


 :XD: I had to look it up!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> That is why I only unlock the door I am getting into and then immediately lock my door as I get in. If I am pumping gas, I lock the car doors until I am ready to get in. So glad the girl is okay. I have read that if you put your ATM code in backwards, it contacts the police to come. The money will still get dispensed so the robber doesn't know what was done.


I do the same thing Pacer thanks to my dad always warning me to look under the car before approaching and in the back seat before getting in. Made me think about things years later and think how anyone could get in car and steal purse if unlocked and it is sitting on seat or push me and steal car, so I lock it while pumping gas. How I miss the days when they pumped the gas and cleaned the windows for us. Thanks for the tip about the ATM code. Didn't know that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gagesmom, so sorry you aren't feeling well. Difficult when you have a young one and they bring home so many germs.

Rookie, sounds like you are excited about the new work. My but you got a lot done around the house. That makes it nice for starting this outside work, so you are ahead of the game. You will be quite busy, but congratulations. We sure got the winds and rain last night!

Darowil, hope DH got his information transferred. I sure can identify as my DH gets in predicaments with this type of thing too. Needs to have info at work, at home, and for travel.

Gwen, great news from the doctor. :thumbup: Sounds like you are doing great with weight. Keep it going and you are right, slow and easy is best. Wow, I didn't know that about the ATM code calling the police if put in backwards. Thank you. Glad the lunch with stepDD's MIL went so well.

We apparently have had someone following our school busses and waving to children as they get off the busses. Quite suspicious. Sad that we have to feel that way about people being friendly, but perhaps one time, not repeatedly to the point where it is reported. Hope someone got the license.

Fan, what lovely flowers. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: DH did a great job.

Kate, what luxury. Have a fabulous time, but then I know you will. :wink: 

Julie, love it that the neighbor is friendly. Means so much!!!

Poledra, how wonderful to have an Eskimo in your lineage. Knowing her must have been such an honor and also a treasure of information.

Bonnie, hope you had fun with the DGKs. Cabbage rolls sound wonderful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't know that about putting your number in backwards...will have to check that out on snopes (isn't that the site you can confirm things with?) If so it would be a very good thing. Yes, I do the same as you when getting into the car.Immediately lock the doors.


Nope, not true--I snopes a lot of things, especially on facebook. Some of my relatives are rather trusting of things being true on the internet and don't check.



darowil said:


> DAvid was bought up on a farm and the things he did as a child are amazing- and some very concerning. At times I was worried about what David's father did with the girls as well. But nothing like what David and his siblings got up to. The norm I think for all farm kids


I'm certain that many of the things my siblings and I did when we were kids would definitely be frowned on now as well, but life on a farm dictates that one works hard and sometimes in unpleasant (I understate!) conditions. I do have to say, though, that I appreciate the experiences (except maybe that sow who seemed determined to do me in every time I went to give her the slop, LOL).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Caren safe travels home . The sun has come out here although still a bit breezy . Hopefully it will turn nicer as you head towards home
> Sonja


Good evening Sonia, .we are safely home been getting settled in. I finally have a working phone, sort of still slow Internet but, at least I can get online. 
The weather was nice for traveling home. Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 8:30am here. Was up throughout the night with a very sore/upset tummy😕 So I am checking in and headed back to bed. Still yucky out there.
> 
> Congrats Gwen on both reports from the Dr.
> 
> ...


It certainly was! Hope you are feeling somewhat better now Mel, for resting up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is truly amazing. I did look it up on the news when someone mentioned it so saw it before, but worth a second look. Still gets my attention. I think if I saw that coming I would be in my car going the opposite direction and hope I wasn't stuck in traffic with everyone else doing the same.


lol, :XD: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the giggle Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :XD: I had to look it up!


Another giggle- hope you are not too embarrassed Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gagesmom, so sorry you aren't feeling well. Difficult when you have a young one and they bring home so many germs.
> 
> Rookie, sounds like you are excited about the new work. My but you got a lot done around the house. That makes it nice for starting this outside work, so you are ahead of the game. You will be quite busy, but congratulations. We sure got the winds and rain last night!
> 
> ...


I am very fortunate, Daralene, in my new house every neighbour I have spoken with is friendly and welcoming- bar one man- that I don't normally see, anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm certain that many of the things my siblings and I did when we were kids would definitely be frowned on now as well, but life on a farm dictates that one works hard and sometimes in unpleasant (I understate!) conditions. I do have to say, though, that I appreciate the experiences (except maybe that sow who seemed determined to do me in every time I went to give her the slop, LOL).


That is so true Sorlenna- my _bete noir_ was the donkey we had for a while- it just did not like me. And I never had the courage to go in the same paddock where Mum had her bull, no matter how often I was put on Thistle grubbing duties.
It wasn't really unsafe, just a bit foolish- when I was told I was painting the Cow Shed roof I wore my new bikini top- boy was that sun burn a lesson in what never to do again. And the squelch of stepping with unprepared bare feet in the warm Cow pats nice at first, sort of!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I am very thrilled tonight to have been given my Christmas gift early from hubby Stuart. I am typing this on it, my awesome new IPad and here is a photo I just took on it. It's a red lily which has flowered for first time today, although I've had it for several years. Coincidentally our SILs name is .....
> Lilian.


Very pretty, such an exotic looking plant. I'm sure you will love your IPad oncemyou get it figured out. I love mine, so much quicker than the computer, at least I find that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! What a whirlwind day, you are apt to meet yourself coming & going



RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely flowers, Fan. I'll have to check into getting some pinks for my front yard. I wonder if my DH can stand the smell; he starts sneezing whenever he's around fragrant flowers, trees, & bushes.
> 
> I'm off to start a very busy day. Early morning meeting to do official hand off of all consulting responsibilities. That will take about an hour, then back home until the stores open and off to get some office supplies to put together a work binder of all the information. Another 40+ pages sent over to me last night so spent a good deal reading and making comments/questions on pages for today's meeting. Plus, I don't have any of the vendor contracts or file layouts, or accounting work plans yet, so I'm sure there will be much more paper after my first implementation meetings next week. I'm actually looking forward to it and not trying to read to far ahead into the work plan and see all that's still to be done.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least we don't need to deal with death and related taxes. No death tax here (any tax the person who died might owe needs paying of course but we don't need to pay tax on inheritated money etc).


We don't either but settling an estate sure seems to take a while, Dads took over a year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A very busy day indeed , hope you get everything done , I don't envy you such a busy day but I do envy you your lunch . Although I did have Swedish meatballs and lingonberry sylt for my lunch on Wednesday when I was out all day followed by Swedish Apple pie that I was to full to finish so youngest son did , I'm sure he has hollow legs
> Sonja


IS there a difference in Swedish Apple pie than regular apple pie? My Mom used to make Dutch apple pie, no top crust but the apples were cooked with cream. So good but very rich.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening Sonia, .we are safely home been getting settled in. I finally have a working phone, sort of still slow Internet but, at least I can get online.
> The weather was nice for traveling home. Hope all is well with you and yours.


 :thumbup: Glad to hear you're home. Happy settling in!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another giggle- hope you are not too embarrassed Sorlenna!


Not really--I've heard similar terms before, of course, but in my circles, not that particular word.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, glad you are finding your new neighbors friendly, makes life so much more pleasant.
Caren, great to hear things are going well & you are settling in. Did you have the wedding yet?
Sonja, I don't know if I've said it before but thst pillow in your avatar is beautiful. I can't believe all the wonderful things you made while " learning", more like expert projects
Sound like you have your Christmas plans all sorted out. I wish, I really need to get my butt in gear. I may try to finsh a quilt I have started for DS2 but really don't know what to get for son & DIL. I usually fill stockings up with purchased socks for the adults but decided to change it up a bit & bought them each a Breast Cancer raffle calendar, chances of winning are probably minuscule as so many will be sold but paid &10 & there is weekly car & 1 trip each month, $1000 on all other days plus one draw for$million plus it's a nice calendar to hang up.
Hopefully I will get the mitts done for niece & nephew done, I'm not happy with the eadowrk I've done so far so may cut it off & start again. I ordered a couple of books from the library to see if something inspires me.

I picked up ne of th books yesterday,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hit send when I was trying to correct spelling, good grief.

Daralene, I picked up a book from the library that might interest you if you want to see hw moccasins & mukluks are made.
Maskisina: A Guide to Northern-Style Metis Moccasins.
http://www.amazon.ca/maskisina-Guide-Northern-Style-Métis-Moccasins/dp/1926795113/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1447435949&sr=8-1&keywords=Maskisina%3A++A+Guide+to+Northern-Style+Metis+Moccasins

It has some great photos in it. It's not exactly how I do them but very close, I always line my moccasins with some fur or berber.
I've ordered another with more beadwork designs as what I have done is not "doing it" for mess think I will start over.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad you are finding your new neighbors friendly, makes life so much more pleasant.
> Caren, great to hear things are going well & you are settling in. Did you have the wedding yet?
> Sonja, I don't know if I've said it before but thst pillow in your avatar is beautiful. I can't believe all the wonderful things you made while " learning", more like expert projects
> Sound like you have your Christmas plans all sorted out. I wish, I really need to get my butt in gear. I may try to finsh a quilt I have started for DS2 but really don't know what to get for son & DIL. I usually fill stockings up with purchased socks for the adults but decided to change it up a bit & bought them each a Breast Cancer raffle calendar, chances of winning are probably minuscule as so many will be sold but paid &10 & there is weekly car & 1 trip each month, $1000 on all other days plus one draw for$million plus it's a nice calendar to hang up.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not really--I've heard similar terms before, of course, but in my circles, not that particular word.


Oh dear! Still giggling!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I'm going to Lloydmister for the afternoon. DH has to go & we are to have a planned power outage all afternoon so rather than sit in the dark (it's a very grey day so need the lights on) & cold house I will go along & see if I can entertain the kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> *Julie, glad you are finding your new neighbors friendly, makes life so much more pleasant.*
> Caren, great to hear things are going well & you are settling in. Did you have the wedding yet?
> Sonja, I don't know if I've said it before but thst pillow in your avatar is beautiful. I can't believe all the wonderful things you made while " learning", more like expert projects
> Sound like you have your Christmas plans all sorted out. I wish, I really need to get my butt in gear. I may try to finsh a quilt I have started for DS2 but really don't know what to get for son & DIL. I usually fill stockings up with purchased socks for the adults but decided to change it up a bit & bought them each a Breast Cancer raffle calendar, chances of winning are probably minuscule as so many will be sold but paid &10 & there is weekly car & 1 trip each month, $1000 on all other days plus one draw for$million plus it's a nice calendar to hang up.
> ...


It does make a big difference!

Thinking of Kate and her trip to the Spa, the West Coast of Scotland is bracing for Abigail (a big gale) according to my good cousin Karen, in Glasgow, which as some will remember is just a short train ride from Largs (where Kate lives).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tummy is still feeling funny. But I will get through it&#9786;
Started this last night and finished it this morning. #40. Only 10 more to go for my 50 hat goal. &#128077;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening Sonia, .we are safely home been getting settled in. I finally have a working phone, sort of still slow Internet but, at least I can get online.
> The weather was nice for traveling home. Hope all is well with you and yours.


Glad to hear that you are safely home Caren the weather has been really wild on and off the last couple of days . Every one is doing ok here . Oldest seems to have come through this round of chemo a lot better than other times . He's had a busy week with meetings and filling forms in as they have decided to formally retire him from work due to ill health 
Hope to hear more from you once you get settled in 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Did a check on Snopes.com...* it is FALSE that putting in your code backwards will alert police. Nice as it would be it is *not* true. 


Cashmeregma said:


> I do the same thing Pacer thanks to my dad always warning me to look under the car before approaching and in the back seat before getting in. Made me think about things years later and think how anyone could get in car and steal purse if unlocked and it is sitting on seat or push me and steal car, so I lock it while pumping gas. How I miss the days when they pumped the gas and cleaned the windows for us. Thanks for the tip about the ATM code. Didn't know that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so true Sorlenna- my _bete noir_ was the donkey we had for a while- it just did not like me. And I never had the courage to go in the same paddock where Mum had her bull, no matter how often I was put on Thistle grubbing duties.
> It wasn't really unsafe, just a bit foolish- when I was told I was painting the Cow Shed roof I wore my new bikini top- boy was that sun burn a lesson in what never to do again. And the squelch of stepping with unprepared bare feet in the warm Cow pats nice at first, sort of!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Came eye to eye with a very large cow today that for some reason I didn't like the look of , till it suddenly came to me it wasn't a cow ( no farmgirl here ) 
The 3 little planks of wood classed as a fence were not very reassuring either as I tried to drag Mishka quickly passed


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well what was it if not a cow? What am I missing here?


Swedenme said:


> Came eye to eye with a very large cow today that for some reason I didn't like the look of , till it suddenly came to me it wasn't a cow ( no farmgirl here )
> The 3 little planks of wood classed as a fence were not very reassuring either as I tried to drag Mishka quickly passed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> IS there a difference in Swedish Apple pie than regular apple pie? My Mom used to make Dutch apple pie, no top crust but the apples were cooked with cream. So good but very rich.


The exact translation is apple cake as its more of a type of cake than pie it's also made with sweet apples rather than cooking apples and we usually make a vanilla sauce to go with it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad you are finding your new neighbors friendly, makes life so much more pleasant.
> Caren, great to hear things are going well & you are settling in. Did you have the wedding yet?
> Sonja, I don't know if I've said it before but thst pillow in your avatar is beautiful. I can't believe all the wonderful things you made while " learning", more like expert projects
> Sound like you have your Christmas plans all sorted out. I wish, I really need to get my butt in gear. I may try to finsh a quilt I have started for DS2 but really don't know what to get for son & DIL. I usually fill stockings up with purchased socks for the adults but decided to change it up a bit & bought them each a Breast Cancer raffle calendar, chances of winning are probably minuscule as so many will be sold but paid &10 & there is weekly car & 1 trip each month, $1000 on all other days plus one draw for$million plus it's a nice calendar to hang up.
> ...


 Thank you Bonnie I've started another pillow to make inbetween socks , made 1 sock and halfway down the second quite pleased with the way first one turned out as its only my second try at socks so hopefully all the other ones will look as good , trying to find a nice hat for middle son want one that's a bit slouchie 
Hope you get your beadwork sorted . I think they will look gorgeous when done and I look forward to seeing a picture of them

Did you get any of your Christmas lights out up ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well what was it if not a cow? What am I missing here?


Very large bull that was staring right at me , not being a farmgirl I had no intentions of hanging around to see what he was going to do when he started banging at the fence


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does make a big difference!
> 
> Thinking of Kate and her trip to the Spa, the West Coast of Scotland is bracing for Abigail (a big gale) according to my good cousin Karen, in Glasgow, which as some will remember is just a short train ride from Largs (where Kate lives).


I was watching the weather report last night and Scotland was in for some real bracing weather , gale force winds I think we got a taster of it last evening and through the night but Scotland was getting the worst of it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well what was it if not a cow? What am I missing here?


Can I guess? A bull!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well what was it if not a cow? What am I missing here?


I read that it has to have been a bull, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was watching the weather report last night and Scotland was in for some real bracing weather , gale force winds I think we got a taster of it last evening and through the night but Scotland was getting the worst of it


I gather from Karen, that naming the storms is very new for Scotland- I am so used to our Cyclones having names- I got quite a surprise! the next one coming in is Ben, I am glad to note, I think the only significance is that they are alternating female and male monikers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Very large bull that was staring right at me , not being a farmgirl I had no intentions of hanging around to see what he was going to do when he started banging at the fence


The nastiest experience I have had was when the bison-like, Jersey Bull next door at Rotokawa got out and was bellowing at the prize Aberdeen Angus Bull, through the flimsy wire boundary fence. This was just up the hill, as I walked home after school, from the school bus. They were absorbed in their own battle- but it did make one feel unsafe. I was very glad when I shut the gate in the hedge! And could retreat into the house!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was watching the weather report last night and Scotland was in for some real bracing weather , gale force winds I think we got a taster of it last evening and through the night but Scotland was getting the worst of it


I liked the pun of Abigail to A Big Gale, though! Kate is very close to the sea, at home, and pretty much at sea level.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I liked the pun of Abigail to A Big Gale, though! Kate is very close to the sea, at home, and pretty much at sea level.


Weather warnings and flood warnings have been given out for here in the north of England this afternoon . Apparently more heavy rain is forecast and as the ground is already saturated it could cause flooding , but I think it looks more like the other side of the Pennines than this side although I did notice that the streams that Mishka like to run through were flooded . They are normally about 2to 4 foot wide and at the deepest I would say about 10 inches tonight the 2 we past were both about 14 feet across and I would guess in the middle a good few feet deep as the water was a couple of feet up the tree trunks on the sides of the stream 
All this rain has just come down on and off in the last few days


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol!! Gwen I'm glad you're doing better! I'm doing the happy dance for you (but do feel a little stiff)


Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot to share some other good news. Went to the Rheuatologist today and had an excellent report. The Orencia I'm now taking weekly by inject is doing a great job so far. He said my hand looked very good; best he's seen them! I also am now down 20 lbs too! Of course I still have a long way to go but slow and steady is good; better chance of not gaining it back. I am still eating whatever I want just have cut back on quantity. Really just am not having that constant desire to be eating. Anyway, doc said tha it takes a good 6 month for the effects of the Orencia to be fully realized and that at this rate he is very, very hopeful that it will be under control (the RA) I am doing the happy dance for sure....and it doesn't hurt! He also check the bruise; asked questions about "am I dizzy" etc. but was satisfied that I'm just a friggin' klutz and a bit off balance....and yes you can take that "off balance" any way you want....mentally, physically...you got it...that's me. LOL. I am very happy with my progress on the biologic.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

How wonderful to hear! And watercolors,fun!


Gweniepooh said:


> And one other thing...met the soon to be MIL to my stepDD and she is delightful. We had the nicest lunch and visit. I really enjoyed meeting her and starting to get to know her. She has already invited me to come over any time; said I could knit as she painted (she's starting to do watercolors). I told her that was a deal and that I'd get hints on doing watercolors (already have the supplies just not yet done anything with them!) Anyway, my stepDD is really blessed to be joining this family and I do think she will be a wonderful MIL.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The nastiest experience I have had was when the bison-like, Jersey Bull next door at Rotokawa got out and was bellowing at the prize Aberdeen Angus Bull, through the flimsy wire boundary fence. This was just up the hill, as I walked home after school, from the school bus. They were absorbed in their own battle- but it did make one feel unsafe. I was very glad when I shut the gate in the hedge! And could retreat into the house!


Jersey bulls are known for their bad temperments. We had a bullpen built out the bull's part of the barn and it was built out of pipes rather than wire or wood. We were stupid enough to dare each other to run across from one side to the other when the bull was standing in his doorway to come out to the pen. Some of us had some close calls and were very chagrined later when we realized that if we'd been hurt, we'd have to admit our stupidity to our dad and that would have been more painful than any injury would have been.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm happy to hear you have such nice neighbors Julie and I love the Corgi pictures!


Lurker 2 said:


> A lot of people do, Mel! But her's of course are the very stubby tailed Pembrokes, She did for a while have some long tailed Dorgis I believe the family called them- they were cross breeds with her sister Margaret's Dachshunds. I read somewhere recently that HM is down to two only and will not be replacing them- goodness knows how apocryphal that story is!?
> Ringo went visiting this morning, to see my neighbour across the road who had the Sydney Silkie- he died about 8 days ago, and is very much missed- I am invited to call by when ever I feel like it. I am delighted- they are a Maori family, the lady is 3 years younger than me, and has lived in the same house since 1972.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Weather warnings and flood warnings have been given out for here in the north of England this afternoon . Apparently more heavy rain is forecast and as the ground is already saturated it could cause flooding , but I think it looks more like the other side of the Pennines than this side although I did notice that the streams that Mishka like to run through were flooded . They are normally about 2to 4 foot wide and at the deepest I would say about 10 inches tonight the 2 we past were both about 14 feet across and I would guess in the middle a good few feet deep as the water was a couple of feet up the tree trunks on the sides of the stream
> All this rain has just come down on and off in the last few days


I don't remember if I mentioned, that the day that Ringo and I flew down to Peka peka, and I was held up at the airport, from about 12-30 till after 6, because the weather was so bad: Hori next door told me a week or two ago, that the flood waters were up to my bottom back step- I am not sure how strong a swimmer Ringo is- but he would possibly have been swept off his little legs!
Does Mishka swim?
Ringo BTW, was very good this morning, I had him out the front door without the harness, he came back when spoken to, without hesitation, and when Tim the grass-cutting man came he went down to say 'hello'. It is a relief that he is maturing into such a nice, and obedient fellow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jersey bulls are known for their bad temperments. We had a bullpen built out the bull's part of the barn and it was built out of pipes rather than wire or wood. We were stupid enough to dare each other to run across from one side to the other when the bull was standing in his doorway to come out to the pen. Some of us had some close calls and were very chagrined later when we realized that if we'd been hurt, we'd have to admit our stupidity to our dad and that would have been more painful than any injury would have been.


I think any mature male of the Bovine variety is of uncertain temper. It is quite awe inspiring when they are in battle mode.
You obviously had tremendous respect for your Dd!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm happy to hear you have such nice neighbors Julie and I love the Corgi pictures!


Thanks,Yes, it is good! Pups are always so endearing!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

CUTE PUPPIES Julie! Melody, I love your mittens 
Kste, a spa weekend sounds SO nice about now, strong winds and cold air outside!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> CUTE PUPPIES Julie! Melody, I love your mittens
> Kste, a spa weekend sounds SO nice about now, strong winds and cold air outside!


Corgi puppies are in my opinion some of the nicest around.
Kate will be well out of the storm, I suspect!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm certain that many of the things my siblings and I did when we were kids would definitely be frowned on now as well, but life on a farm dictates that one works hard and sometimes in unpleasant (I understate!) conditions. I do have to say, though, that I appreciate the experiences (except maybe that sow who seemed determined to do me in every time I went to give her the slop, LOL).


David certainly enjoyed growin gupon the farm- and the mucky business didn't bother him. That was a pretty silly sow attacking the hand that fed it.

A friend on Facebook last night commented that she had let her chooks (hens) out yesterday, shuttin gtheir door as one was broody and she wanted it kept off the nest. The forgot them until a knock on the door later inthe evening- 2 chooks asking to be be let in. A little smarter than your sow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't either but settling an estate sure seems to take a while, Dads took over a year.


David thought my sisters was finished- then the tax depeartment found more money so back he goes to deal with that- and Ruth died over 5 years ago. Hers had taken a very long time as well- partly becuase although we had copies of her will no one could find the original so a lot of rigmarole went on to get that sorted out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well what was it if not a cow? What am I missing here?


I suspect a certain piece of anatomy...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather from Karen, that naming the storms is very new for Scotland- I am so used to our Cyclones having names- I got quite a surprise! the next one coming in is Ben, I am glad to note, I think the only significance is that they are alternating female and male monikers.


I ws rather taken with Abigail for a gale.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't remember if I mentioned, that the day that Ringo and I flew down to Peka peka, and I was held up at the airport, from about 12-30 till after 6, because the weather was so bad: Hori next door told me a week or two ago, that the flood waters were up to my bottom back step- I am not sure how strong a swimmer Ringo is- but he would possibly have been swept off his little legs!
> Does Mishka swim?
> Ringo BTW, was very good this morning, I had him out the front door without the harness, he came back when spoken to, without hesitation, and when Tim the grass-cutting man came he went down to say 'hello'. It is a relief that he is maturing into such a nice, and obedient fellow.


Does he stilll respond best to Samoan?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> David certainly enjoyed growin gupon the farm- and the mucky business didn't bother him. That was a pretty silly sow attacking the hand that fed it.
> 
> A friend on Facebook last night commented that she had let her chooks (hens) out yesterday, shuttin gtheir door as one was broody and she wanted it kept off the nest. The forgot them until a knock on the door later inthe evening- 2 chooks asking to be be let in. A little smarter than your sow.


She was just plain mean--some are--but then again, if I had 10 babies at a time, I'd likely be mean too. :XD: Good that the chooks came back on their own!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i admit - i was playing hearts and wasn't watching the tme - but i am ready for you here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-372072-1.html#8231378


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is outstanding sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes I did Sam I made it last year and I ve started another one , hope to get 2 done for this Christmas
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is true - unfortunately - but without taxes where would we be? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You might end up spending a lot of time in very confined quarters, though!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that sounds good!


thewren said:


> fresh warm apple pie with a slice of really sharp chedddar on top - heaven --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I ws rather taken with Abigail for a gale.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi's did. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Does it have battery back up, if the power fails?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't remember if I mentioned, that the day that Ringo and I flew down to Peka peka, and I was held up at the airport, from about 12-30 till after 6, because the weather was so bad: Hori next door told me a week or two ago, that the flood waters were up to my bottom back step- I am not sure how strong a swimmer Ringo is- but he would possibly have been swept off his little legs!
> Does Mishka swim?
> Ringo BTW, was very good this morning, I had him out the front door without the harness, he came back when spoken to, without hesitation, and when Tim the grass-cutting man came he went down to say 'hello'. It is a relief that he is maturing into such a nice, and obedient fellow.


 We have took mishka to a beach near us were dogs are allowed it's usually pretty empty there as people prefer the more popular resorts and she likes to go in the freezing North Sea 
I'm glad Ringo is being very obedient . Mishka usually is but sometimes I have to use my I'm the boss voice


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wanna go with!!! --- sam



KateB said:


> I may not be on here much over the next few days as I am off to the spa tomorrow for 3 nights, but don't panic this is a real spa, not Sam's version! :lol: I'm booked in for a hot stone massage, a deluxe pedicure and a session on the aquabed thing - sounds a bit risqué, but it's actually a bed you lie on and are massaged by water jets. You don't get wet as you are lying on a sort of rubber sheet and it's a great head to toe massage. I'm really looking forward to it all. Thanks go to Julie for finishing off and posting the summary of the photos, etc for this week for me.....Margaret, remember to send your summary to Julie tomorrow night and not me! Speak to you all next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi's did. --- sam


You certainly would want some sort of fail safe system.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does he stilll respond best to Samoan?


When needed- he obviously knows that I am serious then!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is true - unfortunately - but without taxes where would we be? --- sam


Where indeed?- except as has been pointed out the highest earners are often the worst evaders.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My friends Mom has ordered 3 hats for a 6 month old boy. 
Minion hat&#10004;
Baseball hat
Football hat.

Did the minion this afternoon/evening.

Will do the other 2 this weekend.

It snowed this afternoon on and off. Melted when it hit the ground.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be scary - said it cleared the beach. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Those of you with televisions have probably already seen this- I saw it for the first time earlier today


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have took mishka to a beach near us were dogs are allowed it's usually pretty empty there as people prefer the more popular resorts and she likes to go in the freezing North Sea
> I'm glad Ringo is being very obedient . Mishka usually is but sometimes I have to use my I'm the boss voice


I do sometimes, when I can see his attention has been riveted by something else. Just mention 'Pussy Cat' and he is al ears.
Sadly our nearest beach is also one of the most polluted- so I have very little incentive to take Ringo there, apart from the hassle of actually getting him there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh why wait gwen - what's another dog? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> If I ever get another dog I'm beginning to think it will have to be a corgi. Ringo is just adorable as well as his sisters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My friends Mom has ordered 3 hats for a 6 month old boy.
> Minion hat✔
> Baseball hat
> Football hat.
> ...


I like that smirk(?) good old Deuce!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that would be scary - said it cleared the beach. --- sam


Did it!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is wonderful news gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot to share some other good news. Went to the Rheuatologist today and had an excellent report. The Orencia I'm now taking weekly by inject is doing a great job so far. He said my hand looked very good; best he's seen them! I also am now down 20 lbs too! Of course I still have a long way to go but slow and steady is good; better chance of not gaining it back. I am still eating whatever I want just have cut back on quantity. Really just am not having that constant desire to be eating. Anyway, doc said tha it takes a good 6 month for the effects of the Orencia to be fully realized and that at this rate he is very, very hopeful that it will be under control (the RA) I am doing the happy dance for sure....and it doesn't hurt! He also check the bruise; asked questions about "am I dizzy" etc. but was satisfied that I'm just a friggin' klutz and a bit off balance....and yes you can take that "off balance" any way you want....mentally, physically...you got it...that's me. LOL. I am very happy with my progress on the biologic.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like that smirk(?) good old Deuce!


I think the smirk adds character. I love that each one is the same but so different at the same time.

If Deuce isn't laying on /at my feet then he is on the floor by me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers fan - the lily is outstanding. --- sam



Fan said:


> I am very thrilled tonight to have been given my Christmas gift early from hubby Stuart. I am typing this on it, my awesome new IPad and here is a photo I just took on it. It's a red lily which has flowered for first time today, although I've had it for several years. Coincidentally our SILs name is .....
> Lilian.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always ask santa for a new one. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I didn't do Christmas shopping but my son did . I only have my 3 sons and 1 DIL to get Christmas gifts for although they do tell me not to . I get the odd item when I see it through the year so I don't really need to go Christmas shopping and I've also made both sons a Christmas wreath each as well as I'm making socks and hats now so no Christmas shopping for me thank goodness
> I could do with a new cover for my iPad the one I have is coming away at the seams think I might just get the super glue out 😄


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam I took your advice, and we are going on a date tomorrow to see the latest James Bond movie, Spectre for some mindless escapism. It's Saturday here and usually go to visit SIL but this morning we have been doing some Christmas shopping, and booked the movie tickets. We got a call from SIL last night and she sounds so upbeat at last, so there's hope for her yet. The camera on this new IPAD is really good, as per lily photo.
It's taking me awhile to get used to new keypad, but it's so clear and bigger screen helps a lot too. Cheers &#128512;Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought they should have just kept giving them female names since they are usually the stormy onesl ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I gather from Karen, that naming the storms is very new for Scotland- I am so used to our Cyclones having names- I got quite a surprise! the next one coming in is Ben, I am glad to note, I think the only significance is that they are alternating female and male monikers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fan I have heard that the new Bind film is sooooooooooo good. Enjoy your date tomorrow &#128077;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a great idea - i want to see it also. --- sam



Fan said:


> Sam I took your advice, and we are going on a date tomorrow to see the latest James Bond movie, Spectre for some mindless escapism. It's Saturday here and usually go to visit SIL but this morning we have been doing some Christmas shopping, and booked the movie tickets. We got a call from SIL last night and she sounds so upbeat at last, so there's hope for her yet. The camera on this new IPAD is really good, as per lily photo.
> It's taking me awhile to get used to new keypad, but it's so clear and bigger screen helps a lot too. Cheers 😀Fan


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Will let you all know what the movie is like. We have seen every single one made, since 1960s. One of our first dates together was a. Bond one. We also loved to go to the Clint Eastwood ones back in the day. They were quite silly but fun too. Cheers Fan &#128512;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I think the smirk adds character. I love that each one is the same but so different at the same time.
> 
> If Deuce isn't laying on /at my feet then he is on the floor by me.


They certainly do, Mel!
Deuce is such a faithful old soul- you must give thanks always for his unconditional loving, where are the two naughty young fellows- you don't take many shots of them?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought they should have just kept giving them female names since they are usually the stormy onesl ---- sam


Come come Sam! Gender equality and all that. I know a fair few fiery males come to think of it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think any mature male of the Bovine variety is of uncertain temper. It is quite awe inspiring when they are in battle mode.
> You obviously had tremendous respect for your Dd!


Yes, I suppose I did -- I was only about 8-9 at the time so admittedly, it was probably more fear than anything. I know that my older brothers respected him a great deal and never wanted to disappoint him and I was just following suit at that age.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They certainly do, Mel!
> Deuce is such a faithful old soul- you must give thanks always for his unconditional loving, where are the two naughty young fellows- you don't take many shots of them?


The pups are usually curled up with Greg or Gage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, I suppose I did -- I was only about 8-9 at the time so admittedly, it was probably more fear than anything. I know that my older brothers respected him a great deal and never wanted to disappoint him and I was just following suit at that age.


Sorry about the typo, Rookie, I spotted it too late to correct it, but you obviously understood. Sorry it was more fear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The pups are usually curled up with Greg or Gage.


So Deuce really is Mom's fellow!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So Deuce really is Mom's fellow!


He sure is. Greg calls him Mama's boy. ☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He sure is. Greg calls him Mama's boy. ☺


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that you are safely home Caren the weather has been really wild on and off the last couple of days . Every one is doing ok here . Oldest seems to have come through this round of chemo a lot better than other times . He's had a busy week with meetings and filling forms in as they have decided to formally retire him from work due to ill health
> Hope to hear more from you once you get settled in
> Sonja


I'm glad the chemo went well, hope the trend continues.
Will he be able to get a disability income through his work. I sure hope there is something available. Here most pay into something & there is some government assistance available although I don't think you would live too well on it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I've started another pillow to make inbetween socks , made 1 sock and halfway down the second quite pleased with the way first one turned out as its only my second try at socks so hopefully all the other ones will look as good , trying to find a nice hat for middle son want one that's a bit slouchie
> Hope you get your beadwork sorted . I think they will look gorgeous when done and I look forward to seeing a picture of them
> 
> Did you get any of your Christmas lights out up ?
> Sonja


I have a few lights up but should hang some in the trees before it gets too cold, sees it usually -30C when we decide to do it. I would like. Get the new LED ones on the house but I can't reach & may die f old age before DH decided to do it :roll: Even though he complains how much power the old ones suck up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The exact translation is apple cake as its more of a type of cake than pie it's also made with sweet apples rather than cooking apples and we usually make a vanilla sauce to go with it
> Sonja


Sounds good. I've made an apple cake that has apples, cinnamon & sugar in the bottom of the pan with a yeast-bread kind of cake. It's really good but I don't ake it often because it must be eaten quickly so you need a crowd.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> jeanette - we are "enjoying" the winds you are having - it is really blowing - gust to 50/55mph and it is about 58°. i cancelled my doctor appointment and reset it for monday - i just wasn't in the mood to face the weather - came home from heidi's and took a nap instead. need to get my days and nights back in order.
> 
> we used to play tag in the church attic - had we missed the stud we would have gone right through the plaster - it was about a thirty foot drop to the floor. it was pitch black up there but we were never scared. --- sam


That's like us as kids running through the woods, never even thought about worrying that we might run across a bear, moose, or wolverine, or anything, we just had fun. Not the least was jumping off roofs into the snow banks and stuff. lol Of course we also figured out that we could hide up there during games of hide and seek in summer and jumping down onto the lawn. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are brilliant with the cattle- because of their 'heeling' instinct. they go for the hock. but are low enough to the ground to avoid the inevitable kick from the cow. They were bred with the Sheltie deliberately in the early 1900's before they were a show breed, to get the sheep herding instinct. I've seen a good corgi winded by a beligerent ram get up and straight back into the job of loading them onto the truck. This fellow was known as Mamba and many of the best Pembrokes here are descended from him.


 And they try to heel people and cats too. lol Daisy gets clipped by heels because she's trying to nip and get you to go where she thinks you should.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh yes, pure, but rather inbred- same sire three times in his pedigree- and Bridget likes dogs with regular and symmetrical markings, whereas Ringo's blaze is a bit crooked- not strictly a fault with the Cardigan.


Ringos markings give him more personality, symmetry is boring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope Marla is feeling better by now.


She is, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know. Not fun driving today. Hope Kathy, and David were ok. When I went to knitting, I went 1 exit on the highway, said that is enough of that, got off and took surface roads. Coming home I didn't get on the highway at all. Too many bridges over RR tracks and roads, that is open to the wind. It might not have been so bad if I had a smaller vehicle, but my SUV is not something to be driving in it! And no way in the RV, even if we wanted to.


David was doing okay as far as wind goes, when I talked to him, other drivers where talking about it and he is hoping that they die down before he gets that far.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I used to say that about nasty customers at the store--I'm done with those people, but they have to be with themselves all the time, and how miserable that must be! And the more obnoxious they got, the nicer I would be...drove 'em crazy.
> 
> Desert Joy, hope colitis settles soon.
> 
> ...


And I always feel sorry for the other family members who have to live with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I used the cords with my kids and knitted the mittens for the GC the same way. I also told DD that I used to pin the cord to the back of the coat just in case the child was a "tugger" (this was after she managed to lose a pair by doing just that, even with the cord! She pulled them all the way out).


We always pinned them too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> 3 pair of socks a day :shock: Oh my! It takes me at least 20 hours per pair! More if they are not for me, or have a design or are all ribbing. And at 92 to still be able to make 1 pair a day is fantastic!


 Yes, if I could get a pair done a day, wow! Granted, she used a worsted weight most of the time as people bought them to where in boots, but still...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> You would have fun shopping with Matthew. He says there are people in the store and pushes the cart so fast to get to the checkout lanes. Needless to say, I shop without him most of the time.


Oh, he shops like David! LOL! David will almost run people over. :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, if I could get a pair done a day, wow! Granted, she used a worsted weight most of the time as people bought them to where in boots, but still...


I used to make those bulky socks fr my brother & sons to use instead of felt liners in rubber boots, very warm & quick to knit. I could do a sock in an evening but using sock yarn & small needles they take forever.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A lot of people do, Mel! But her's of course are the very stubby tailed Pembrokes, She did for a while have some long tailed Dorgis I believe the family called them- they were cross breeds with her sister Margaret's Dachshunds. I read somewhere recently that HM is down to two only and will not be replacing them- goodness knows how apocryphal that story is!?
> Ringo went visiting this morning, to see my neighbour across the road who had the Sydney Silkie- he died about 8 days ago, and is very much missed- I am invited to call by when ever I feel like it. I am delighted- they are a Maori family, the lady is 3 years younger than me, and has lived in the same house since 1972.


Did he go on his own? Wonderful that he is able to help ease the loneliness for her and that you have a neighbor that you can spend time with.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate I hope you have no trouble from the big storm & have a great time at the spa. Hope you are far enough above sea level that there's n damage to your house.

Sonja, I hope those streams are far from your house so you have no worries about flooding. 
Good the bull stayed inside the fence, I never trust bulls & even cows can be crusty if they have new calves.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot to share some other good news. Went to the Rheuatologist today and had an excellent report. The Orencia I'm now taking weekly by inject is doing a great job so far. He said my hand looked very good; best he's seen them! I also am now down 20 lbs too! Of course I still have a long way to go but slow and steady is good; better chance of not gaining it back. I am still eating whatever I want just have cut back on quantity. Really just am not having that constant desire to be eating. Anyway, doc said tha it takes a good 6 month for the effects of the Orencia to be fully realized and that at this rate he is very, very hopeful that it will be under control (the RA) I am doing the happy dance for sure....and it doesn't hurt! He also check the bruise; asked questions about "am I dizzy" etc. but was satisfied that I'm just a friggin' klutz and a bit off balance....and yes you can take that "off balance" any way you want....mentally, physically...you got it...that's me. LOL. I am very happy with my progress on the biologic.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And one other thing...met the soon to be MIL to my stepDD and she is delightful. We had the nicest lunch and visit. I really enjoyed meeting her and starting to get to know her. She has already invited me to come over any time; said I could knit as she painted (she's starting to do watercolors). I told her that was a deal and that I'd get hints on doing watercolors (already have the supplies just not yet done anything with them!) Anyway, my stepDD is really blessed to be joining this family and I do think she will be a wonderful MIL.


That's wonderful! Sounds like the in-laws will be a great addition to the family. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I am very thrilled tonight to have been given my Christmas gift early from hubby Stuart. I am typing this on it, my awesome new IPad and here is a photo I just took on it. It's a red lily which has flowered for first time today, although I've had it for several years. Coincidentally our SILs name is .....
> Lilian.


What a great gift. And a beautiful Lily.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And they try to heel people and cats too. lol Daisy gets clipped by heels because she's trying to nip and get you to go where she thinks you should.


Daisy is Marla's new pup? Do I remember right?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ringos markings give him more personality, symmetry is boring.


It was irritating though- because I had hoped to breed from him, but in the end it would not have been wise, in case he handed on his less than perfect temperament. Besides which it is all academic now, with him being neutered. Right now he is out enjoying his patch of turf. Next door at the back is out preparing their garden for planting- cutting back the growth with a bilhook.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, he shops like David! LOL! David will almost run people over. :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Did he go on his own? Wonderful that he is able to help ease the loneliness for her and that you have a neighbor that you can spend time with.


He went over harnessed and guided by me- we are working on walking skills. The road has occasional but often speeding traffic, so I intend always to be with him. I was quite startled just now, the gentleman came to the door with a plate of roast chicken and pork, with salad and a Samoan chop suey- they were going to have had a Hangi, but the gas wouldn't start- enough to feed me, and Ringo's treats for three meals! How kind!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate I hope you have no trouble from the big storm & have a great time at the spa. Hope you are far enough above sea level that there's n damage to your house.
> 
> Sonja, I hope those streams are far from your house so you have no worries about flooding.
> Good the bull stayed inside the fence, I never trust bulls & even cows can be crusty if they have new calves.


That is so true Bonnie about the defensive Cow!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

News out of Paris France, a horrible terror attack has killed 150 people.
Just horrific! Borders have been closed, they need to do it all over Europe, and never should have let all those so called immigrants in. So glad to live down under although who knows how far these terrorists will go. Very scary.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He went over harnessed and guided by me- we are working on walking skills. The road has occasional but often speeding traffic, so I intend always to be with him. I was quite startled just now, the gentleman came to the door with a plate of roast chicken and pork, with salad and a Samoan chop suey- they were going to have had a Hangi, but the gas wouldn't start- enough to feed me, and Ringo's treats for three meals! How kind!


How lovely for you Julie- sounds a nice meal.
You are doign well this week with getting food.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry about the typo, Rookie, I spotted it too late to correct it, but you obviously understood. Sorry it was more fear.


I'm sure it was just an age thing; my parents were very strict disciplinarians and I was still figuring out my place in the family dynamics. I think I was 11-12 before I began to figure that out. My general memory is of love, care and concern. My most vivid memory of my dad was when I was diagnosed with rheumatic fever (my current Dr. is doubtful that I ever had it), but I was confined to couch and bed for an entire summer and my Dad would carry me around so that I didn't exert myself too much. The memory is of a day that he went into town for something and while there bought a pack of Doublemint(I told you it was vivid) gum for me. I was the only one that got a treat; I felt so special that day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How lovely for you Julie- sounds a nice meal.
> You are doign well this week with getting food.


I have had so many gifts! I hope I don't look too needy, but people have been very kind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure it was just an age thing; my parents were very strict disciplinarians and I was still figuring out my place in the family dynamics. I think I was 11-12 before I began to figure that out. My general memory is of love, care and concern. My most vivid memory of my dad was when I was diagnosed with rheumatic fever (my current Dr. is doubtful that I ever had it), but I was confined to couch and bed for an entire summer and my Dad would carry me around so that I didn't exert myself too much. The memory is of a day that he went into town for something and while there bought a pack of Doublemint(I told you it was vivid) gum for me. I was the only one that got a treat; I felt so special that day.


It is great to have memories like that. You are somewhere in the middle of the family, aren't you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He went over harnessed and guided by me- we are working on walking skills. The road has occasional but often speeding traffic, so I intend always to be with him. I was quite startled just now, the gentleman came to the door with a plate of roast chicken and pork, with salad and a Samoan chop suey- they were going to have had a Hangi, but the gas wouldn't start- enough to feed me, and Ringo's treats for three meals! How kind!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> News out of Paris France, a horrible terror attack has killed 150 people.
> Just horrific! Borders have been closed, they need to do it all over Europe, and never should have let all those so called immigrants in. So glad to live down under although who knows how far these terrorists will go. Very scary.


We heard something on the news about it being " home grown terror" so that's even scarier!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is great to have memories like that. You are somewhere in the middle of the family, aren't you?


I was the 10th born out of 13. My older brother died as a toddler by drowning in a cow trough and an older sister died from spina bifada and other complications. She was the first of the family born in a hospital rather than at home with a nurse and midwife. She was in the hospital for a short time before she died. Mom always commented that she was the prettiest of all Mom's babies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was the 10th born out of 13. My older brother died as a toddler by drowning in a cow trough and an older sister died from spina bifada and other complications. She was the first of the family born in a hospital rather than at home with a nurse and midwife. She was in the hospital for a short time before she died. Mom always commented that she was the prettiest of all Mom's babies.


So not exactly in the middle- well down the line.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My friends Mom has ordered 3 hats for a 6 month old boy.
> Minion hat✔
> Baseball hat
> Football hat.
> ...


You sure do knock those out, and they look fabulous. 
LOL, Deuce looks like he's channeling the snow, he melted into the floor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Came eye to eye with a very large cow today that for some reason I didn't like the look of , till it suddenly came to me it wasn't a cow ( no farmgirl here )
> The 3 little planks of wood classed as a fence were not very reassuring either as I tried to drag Mishka quickly passed


 :shock:

Marla and I did wild cow milking one year at our annual rodeo in Kodiak, they throw a couple steers in the mix to make it interesting, Marla and I where smart enough to look, but some of the teams got a surprised. LOL, We were laughing so hard that we mostly just ran around haphazzardly. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening Sonia, .we are safely home been getting settled in. I finally have a working phone, sort of still slow Internet but, at least I can get online.
> The weather was nice for traveling home. Hope all is well with you and yours.


So glad that you had good weather and are settling in. 
Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sam I took your advice, and we are going on a date tomorrow to see the latest James Bond movie, Spectre for some mindless escapism. It's Saturday here and usually go to visit SIL but this morning we have been doing some Christmas shopping, and booked the movie tickets. We got a call from SIL last night and she sounds so upbeat at last, so there's hope for her yet. The camera on this new IPAD is really good, as per lily photo.
> It's taking me awhile to get used to new keypad, but it's so clear and bigger screen helps a lot too. Cheers 😀Fan


Wonderful on all counts. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a few lights up but should hang some in the trees before it gets too cold, sees it usually -30C when we decide to do it. I would like. Get the new LED ones on the house but I can't reach & may die f old age before DH decided to do it :roll: Even though he complains how much power the old ones suck up.


You could always bribe your son to do it?  
Usually works for me. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Daisy is Marla's new pup? Do I remember right?


Yes, she a hoot. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He went over harnessed and guided by me- we are working on walking skills. The road has occasional but often speeding traffic, so I intend always to be with him. I was quite startled just now, the gentleman came to the door with a plate of roast chicken and pork, with salad and a Samoan chop suey- they were going to have had a Hangi, but the gas wouldn't start- enough to feed me, and Ringo's treats for three meals! How kind!


That's wonderful! It is always good, when you receive a gift or win something, that it is something that you can use, and one can always use food. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, caught up here, so off to the new on. YAY!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, she a hoot. lol


I remember her looking rather lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's wonderful! It is always good, when you receive a gift or win something, that it is something that you can use, and one can always use food. :thumbup:


That is so true!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You could always bribe your son to do it?
> Usually works for me. lol


True, maybe I Should ask


----------

